# WA State sponsorship



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

*Western Australia state sponsorship time limit and confirmation*

What is the time limit for WA state sponsorship. Did they refuse ? 
I submit my application on 5th Feb and still waiting for response.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> What is the time limit for WA state sponsorship. Did they refuse ?
> I submit my application on 5th Feb and still waiting for response.


Hi , wa grants ss in a month. I got it in a month. I just wanna know u r in perth rt now. I am planning to move to perth with my family in mid may. Can u suggest me some gud places whr i can able to take a rented house. I really need ur help man


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> What is the time limit for WA state sponsorship. Did they refuse ?
> I submit my application on 5th Feb and still waiting for response.


U will get response very soon. Standard processing time is 30 working days.....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> U will get response very soon. Standard processing time is 30 working days.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Very tense still waiting for Western Australia sponsorship


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply . I am currently in China so I can't help you . I hope to be there soon. I am still waiting for my western australia skill sponsorship


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Hi, is there anybody applying WA state sponsorship recently and get nomination from the gov? Can you share your progress of the application in the following way??

Thanks.


Date of WA state sponsorship applied:

Date of WA state sponsorship nominated:


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi ningbo,

I have recently applied for state sponsorship on 18/04/2013, however, received a reply from the government to explain further the reason for choosing WA over other states. I have sent them the reply. 

Application still in progress. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

vj118 said:


> Hi ningbo,
> 
> I have recently applied for state sponsorship on 18/04/2013, however, received a reply from the government to explain further the reason for choosing WA over other states. I have sent them the reply.
> 
> ...


when did you receive the reply from the government? are you in australia or are you a graduate of Australian tertiary institution? It is very surprised....


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have received the reply last week. I am in India and applying for State Nominated PR.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

vj118 said:


> I have received the reply last week. I am in India and applying for State Nominated PR.


SO your case is processed within 3 weeks including weekend? It is fast.....what is your SS application number, such NOM-0413-5***... My number is already 5000 above.....I dont know what is the strategy they are dealing with applicants, based on incoming number or occupation categories? 

Thanks...


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi guys,
As you applied for WA SS i want to know from you if there is any IELTS requirement for this state?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> As you applied for WA SS i want to know from you if there is any IELTS requirement for this state?


6 in each band.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

welcome more ppl applying WA SS to join in for discussion and share progress, thanks...


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

still waiting


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ningbo said:


> 6 in each band.


so, it's the same as DIAC requirements? 

When I met my agent, I remembered he mentioned about proof of funds only, none others, tho.


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

ningbo said:


> 6 in each band.


Thanks ningbo.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

no worries, mate...

I am seeing anybody in this group...


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

*Wa ss*

I applied for western Australia SS 3.5 weeks ago. I have not not got any response yet. They did not contact with me at all.

One week ago through Skill select I came to know that WA had viewed my EOI.

Now just waiting.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> I applied for western Australia SS 3.5 weeks ago. I have not not got any response yet. They did not contact with me at all.
> 
> One week ago through Skill select I came to know that WA had viewed my EOI.
> 
> Now just waiting.


So there is one pdf file there saying WA representative has seen your eoi? what is your WA application number, mine is 4986.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

*a n*



ningbo said:


> So there is one pdf file there saying WA representative has seen your eoi? what is your WA application number, mine is 4986.


mine is 4871


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> mine is 4871


Thanks for your sharing...which date did you actually apply?

Based on your info and other indian bro previously, i think now they are processing the applications received on 22nd Apr onwards.......

i THINK YOu will receive invitation soon....good luck


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Thanks for your sharing...which date did you actually apply?
> 
> Based on your info and other indian bro previously, i think now they are processing the applications received on 22nd Apr onwards.......
> 
> i THINK YOu will receive invitation soon....good luck


I applied on April 19.

WA did not contact with me. So, confused.
When did you apply? Did they contact with you?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> I applied on April 19.
> 
> WA did not contact with me. So, confused.
> When did you apply? Did they contact with you?


No...they did not...If you received the pdf file in the EOI saying a wa representative that means you will get invited soon, my friend has similar experience before......Hope to hear good news from you....good luck....


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> I applied on April 19.
> 
> WA did not contact with me. So, confused.
> When did you apply? Did they contact with you?


i applied 2nd this month...no news yet..please share if u have anything up...


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> i applied 2nd this month...no news yet..please share if u have anything up...


Thanks for sharing. I must inform if any update.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Thanks for sharing. I must inform if any update.


Hope to hear good news from you soon....you should have news this week...


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

jump


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

jump


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

jump


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

bump


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

bump


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

bump


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> bump


What happened to you?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

jump


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> What happened to you?


no changs...how about your case/


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

jump


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

ningbo said:


> jump


ningbo, I believe we should make some sensible post in this thread to keep it active. If someone visits this page for the first time and look at last 2 pages, anyone may think that this is a useless thread and would never return back. Would appreciate if you post something sensible when you have any update or else refrain from posting Jump, Bump etc


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Okay. we just need to welcome more ppl applying WA SS and share the progress up to date..Hope to know more from peers...Thanks.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

bump to attract those applying WA State Sponsorship....Thanks


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> bump to attract those applying WA State Sponsorship....Thanks


Dear Bingbo

Today I have received positive mail from Western Australia. After getting agreement paper, I have sent back the singed paper by email.

It took exactly 1 month (not 3o working days).

Thanks to everyone for good advice and suggestion.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Bingbo
> 
> Today I have received positive mail from Western Australia. After getting agreement paper, I have sent back the singed paper by email.
> 
> ...



Congs...

Have you got the invitation in the EOI? I also received the positive email from WA and signed the letter and sent back as well....


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

I guess WA sent out the positive results in batches...


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Joining this forum today. I have submitted by application for WA SS on May 18, 2013. I have a question from all those who have WA SS approved. When do they actually ask for the proof of funds? Is it during the WA SS approval process? or after lodging visa application.

Any insight on my query will be helpful.

Regards


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

They will not ask proof of funds


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks VVC 



vvc said:


> They will not ask proof of funds


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

If send back the state sponsorship agreement letter back to WA migration, how soon will we receive the invitation for 190 Application? Thanks.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you provide any proof of funds during the WA SS process? How much did you show as "funds available"?



ningbo said:


> If send back the state sponsorship agreement letter back to WA migration, how soon will we receive the invitation for 190 Application? Thanks.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joining this forum today. I have submitted by application for WA SS on May 18, 2013. I have a question from all those who have WA SS approved. When do they actually ask for the proof of funds? Is it during the WA SS approval process? or after lodging visa application.
> 
> ...


some people are required to provide more information regarding the application, however, it varies from person to person, depending on the CO as well. I do not think they will ask you until they have certain concerns...

Just hold on and they really work well to promote the nominations.


----------



## Carlyr87 (May 20, 2013)

Anybody applying for WA sstate sponsorship can you tell me what your occupations are and were they on the state SOL or were you given any special exceptions?
Cheers
Carly


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Carly,

My nominated occupation is Human Resource Adviser - 223111. It is on WA state SOL.



Carlyr87 said:


> Anybody applying for WA sstate sponsorship can you tell me what your occupations are and were they on the state SOL or were you given any special exceptions?
> Cheers
> Carly


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Carlyr87 said:


> Anybody applying for WA sstate sponsorship can you tell me what your occupations are and were they on the state SOL or were you given any special exceptions?
> Cheers
> Carly


My occupation is chemist. It is only in State SOL. For state sponsorship you it is necessary to have the occupation in the state SOL.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> My occupation is chemist. It is only in State SOL. For state sponsorship you it is necessary to have the occupation in the state SOL.


Have you received the invitations friends?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

any friends received invitations?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Anyone received invitations?


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Wait Ningbo Wait



ningbo said:


> Anyone received invitations?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Wait Ningbo Wait


I MEAN THOSE WHO have received positive state sponsorship from WA government...

why the skillselect has not sent out the invitations yet????why


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS SPECIFIC to WA SS only. Try posting your query in EOI invitation thread. I think that should work.



ningbo said:


> I MEAN THOSE WHO have received positive state sponsorship from WA government...
> 
> why the skillselect has not sent out the invitations yet????why


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

shaishav said:


> THIS THREAD IS SPECIFIC to WA SS only. Try posting your query in EOI invitation thread. I think that should work.


I mean those who have signed the agreement of SS and how soon they can be invited by DIAC? that it is. thanks.


----------



## amila_au (May 21, 2013)

Can someone please assist me with a couple of queries on state sponsorship

1.	If you are on a state sponsorship by Western Australia, do you have to come straight to that state? Can I first go to Melbourne, live with relatives for a month and then move to Adelaide?
2.	I am a speech therapist. So I need to do an exam conducted by speech therapy Australia before being able to work. Can I sit for that exam in Melbourne although I am being sponsored by Adelaide? After I pass that exam, I intend to move to Adelaide and work for two years.
Thanks for your help


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

amila_au said:


> Can someone please assist me with a couple of queries on state sponsorship
> 
> 1.	If you are on a state sponsorship by Western Australia, do you have to come straight to that state? Can I first go to Melbourne, live with relatives for a month and then move to Adelaide?
> 2.	I am a speech therapist. So I need to do an exam conducted by speech therapy Australia before being able to work. Can I sit for that exam in Melbourne although I am being sponsored by Adelaide? After I pass that exam, I intend to move to Adelaide and work for two years.
> Thanks for your help


Yes u can


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

anybody nominated by WA GOV yet received DIAC Inivitations?????


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Anyone received invitations?


yes i got on 20th May. Still waiting for skillselect invitation


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Have you received the invitations friends?


still waiting bro


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> still waiting bro


me too....how come the DIAC is so slow?

what is your occupation pls and application number for WA?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> anybody nominated by WA GOV yet received DIAC Inivitations?????


Dear Bingbo

We have got WA SS and sent agreement paper on the same day. My total point is 60. If you dont mind, what is your point? 
Did you get any mail from WA after sending agreement paper to them or any update in EOI?

Please let me know because I am in dark regarding this.

*Same question is to DOLAY also. Please reply.*

Thanks.


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

my number is 4654. I submitted my WA SS application on 5/04/2013. Just got on 20/05/2013. Took something like 45 days

I am applying as Mechanical Engineer


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Bingbo
> 
> We have got WA SS and sent agreement paper on the same day. My total point is 60. If you dont mind, what is your point?
> Did you get any mail from WA after sending agreement paper to them or any update in EOI?
> ...



I got 75 points. I think SM office has not updated DIAC about our nominations. So the delay


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Bingbo
> 
> We have got WA SS and sent agreement paper on the same day. My total point is 60. If you dont mind, what is your point?
> Did you get any mail from WA after sending agreement paper to them or any update in EOI?
> ...


60 including the SS 5 points? I think we all have 60....what do you think?


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

Guys , do you think we will get the DIAC invitations by today eveni


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> my number is 4654. I submitted my WA SS application on 5/04/2013. Just got on 20/05/2013. Took something like 45 days
> 
> I am applying as Mechanical Engineer


why u apply WA ss? I think you can go 189, easy....

for me it takes less than 14 days


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> 60 including the SS 5 points? I think we all have 60....what do you think?


Yes, including SS my point is 60. 
So, probably in my case DIAC will take more time to invite.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Guys , do you think we will get the DIAC invitations by today eveni


I dont think they will evaluate the scores because once nominated by WA, you can receive invitations...there is no ranking for this 190...


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Yes, including SS my point is 60.
> So, probably in my case DIAC will take more time to invite.


I dont think so..mate..

Just rang WA MIGRATION, the staff told me we need one day or 2 to get invited, I think they sent bundles this MOnday.....Possibly they need time to process? I dont think 190 needs score ranking like 189

It is the nomination by the government that provides you to invite, not the comparison like 1899


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

I think Dolay will get invitation very soon since total point is very high.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> I think Dolay will get invitation very soon since total point is very high.


as I said, and in the meanwhile, refer to the regulations on 190 visa, i dont think this visa needs score ranking, it is not a matter with that.


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> why u apply WA ss? I think you can go 189, easy....
> 
> for me it takes less than 14 days


Well I wanted to get faster processing with SS. Max time for visa decision for SS is 6 months and 189 is 12 months as per DIAC website. Otherwise with 75 points, I could have gone for 189.

If i had gone for 189, I could have got DIAC invitation on 22/04/2013 round. So it would have been already one month. I am still not sure if I did the right thing by waiting 1 month for SS


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> I dont think so..mate..
> 
> Just rang WA MIGRATION, the staff told me we need one day or 2 to get invited, I think they sent bundles this MOnday.....Possibly they need time to process? I dont think 190 needs score ranking like 189
> 
> It is the nomination by the government that provides you to invite, not the comparison like 1899



Thanks a lot for giving nice information. I had no idea regarding this.


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> I dont think so..mate..
> 
> Just rang WA MIGRATION, the staff told me we need one day or 2 to get invited, I think they sent bundles this MOnday.....Possibly they need time to process? I dont think 190 needs score ranking like 189
> 
> It is the nomination by the government that provides you to invite, not the comparison like 1899


Yes ningbo is right. Once you have nomination, your point is immaterial


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> I dont think so..mate..
> 
> Just rang WA MIGRATION, the staff told me we need one day or 2 to get invited, I think they sent bundles this MOnday.....Possibly they need time to process? I dont think 190 needs score ranking like 189
> 
> It is the nomination by the government that provides you to invite, not the comparison like 1899


Thanks Ningbo for the update. Atleast I don't have to bother them again


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Thanks Ningbo for the update. Atleast I don't have to bother them again


no worries, i am in Perth and so it is very easy to call them.....today the line was blocked, never happen before, i think lots of ppl have the same queries regarding the invitations...so call them a lot...lol


I think point is not a matter once nominated....

The WA MIGRATION told me they sent hundreds on 20 May 2013..
and they just told me it may take one or two days to process


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> no worries, i am in Perth and so it is very easy to call them.....today the line was blocked, never happen before, i think lots of ppl have the same queries regarding the invitations...so call them a lot...lol
> 
> 
> I think point is not a matter once nominated....
> ...


I am in Perth too. Just wondering how you got your SS so quick. Mine took 45 odd days. What if your skilled occupation that you are applying for?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Ningo, once again thanks for updating.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

I want to warn those prepare to come to WA, the job market is really bad...and rent and living expense are huge high


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Well I wanted to get faster processing with SS. Max time for visa decision for SS is 6 months and 189 is 12 months as per DIAC website. Otherwise with 75 points, I could have gone for 189.
> 
> If i had gone for 189, I could have got DIAC invitation on 22/04/2013 round. So it would have been already one month. I am still not sure if I did the right thing by waiting 1 month for SS


DOLAY, you score is really high..

actually now the process speed is really fast, one example who invited on 6th May and approved yesterday...189 case

for 190 maximum is 2 months..actually once ur materials are ready, super fast


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> DOLAY, you score is really high..
> 
> actually now the process speed is really fast, one example who invited on 6th May and approved yesterday...189 case
> 
> for 190 maximum is 2 months..actually once ur materials are ready, super fast


I got 20 on IELTS, so it jacked up. I could claim 10 from my overseas work experience, but i didnt. Its too hard to prove and I didnt need to. 

Good to hear about the fast processing. 

I have all my documents ready including Police checks. I just have to do my medicals. We can do the medicals only after lodging our visa isn't it?

Infact i should have gone for 189 like you said. Anyway can't do anything now.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Ningbo,

I want some information regarding documents to lodge application after invitation.
This this the check list for 190 visa:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

We have to submit all documents by attachment. 
So, could you answer my few questions? This is just to remove confusion.

1. IELTS score: Official score or only scanned copy of personal one? 
2. Points test and skills assessment: We submitted educational and job experience certificates and rellated papers to assessment atuority. Do we need to submit again to DIAC for claiming point?

Nothing is mentioned in the checklist.

Thanks.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> I got 20 on IELTS, so it jacked up. I could claim 10 from my overseas work experience, but i didnt. Its too hard to prove and I didnt need to.
> 
> Good to hear about the fast processing.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the medical, you need to ask other seniors


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Ningbo,
> 
> I want some information regarding documents to lodge application after invitation.
> This this the check list for 190 visa:
> ...


You need to provide evidence to show that you can claim the points you have made earlier...These are certificates, degree scroll, transcripts, skill assessment, passport, birth certificate, employment evidence, like payslip, employment statement letter by the companies u worked, and tax files and supernurations files...I think that is enough.

The medical i think need to wait until co appears, police check u can go ahead, hope that works.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> I am in Perth too. Just wondering how you got your SS so quick. Mine took 45 odd days. What if your skilled occupation that you are applying for?


You are in perth too??????student? 

I think it depends on personal conditions assumed by the CO in WA MIGRATION


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> I got 20 on IELTS, so it jacked up. I could claim 10 from my overseas work experience, but i didnt. Its too hard to prove and I didnt need to.
> 
> Good to hear about the fast processing.
> 
> ...


I really do not know why u apply WA SS and waste money and their time, this is possibly the reason ur case approved so late...LOL...


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> You are in perth too??????student?
> 
> I think it depends on personal conditions assumed by the CO in WA MIGRATION



Yes am on 573 at the moment. R u also on a std visa?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Yes am on 573 at the moment. R u also on a std visa?


I am not..


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> I really do not know why u apply WA SS and waste money and their time, this is possibly the reason ur case approved so late...LOL...



LOL ......looks like higher the points, longer the time for SS approval. On the serious note,may be got to do with my student visa status. I needed to submit job offer, which I did. So might have taken them sometime to verify employment details


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> LOL ......looks like higher the points, longer the time for SS approval. On the serious note,may be got to do with my student visa status. I needed to submit job offer, which I did. So might have taken them sometime to verify employment details


Possibly yes, you are mechanical engineer without PR can be hired, that's excellent....You must be top student with HDs


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Just to share my checklists for later EOI invitation documents upload:

1.Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3.IELTS Result
4. Employment contract letter
5. Employment statement letter by the company
6. Payslip
7. TAX File from ATO
8. Superannuation files from agents
9. Skill Assessment Letter 
10.Degree certificate and completion letter, academic transcripts;
11. Form 80

those are for upload initially

after that, we can upload the following either earlier or asked by CO
12. Police check
13. Health check by medical solution...


Anything else to be commented, mates????


Thanks


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Possibly yes, you are mechanical engineer without PR can be hired, that's excellent....You must be top student with HDs


I work partime while studying. So the same firm gave me the job offer for SS (which is prerequisite for those on std visa).


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

What visa r u on currently??


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> What visa r u on currently??


I am currently on 457 Working Visa


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> I work partime while studying. So the same firm gave me the job offer for SS (which is prerequisite for those on std visa).


so you are working now?


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

ningbo said:


> so you are working now?



yes, Working partime


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> yes, Working partime


GOOD, in city?


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

South of river


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

Invitation received


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Invitation received


ah???why i have not .....when did u receive it by perth time


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

I just opened my mail right now


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> I just opened my mail right now


I did not .....why


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

hi, i am new to this forum.i wanted to know the requirement for WA SS..... what is the IELTS score required? funds required ? please share the link if available .....


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

I have also received invitation.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Ningbo, dont worry. Check mail. hope you will receive soon.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Ningbo, dont worry. Check mail. hope you will receive soon.


thanks
i feel lonely...i did not receive...

what is the time the email was received or sent?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> thanks
> i feel lonely...i did not receive...
> 
> what is the time the email was received or sent?


just 1 hour ago


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> just 1 hour ago


faint....i think i have not catch up that bus


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

Mine is 3 PM. You should receive soon mate.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Mine is 3 PM. You should receive soon mate.


now it is near closed of office....


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

I think they process the case by the application reference number, this is the only reason i can say to myself.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Ningbo, I think you are right. Please dont worry. Hope tomorrow you will recieve.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Ningbo, I think you are right. Please dont worry. Hope tomorrow you will recieve.


thanks.....mate...

i am a bit worried actually


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Still wait the invitation


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Ningbo,
Usually all official action for immigration case is performed in afternoon. So, just wait few hours.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Ningbo,
> Usually all official action for immigration case is performed in afternoon. So, just wait few hours.


Hopefully.....i can receive today...

i am really upset, especially you guys are all invited.....hope you can understand. thanks


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Just to share my checklists for later EOI invitation documents upload:
> 
> 1.Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> ...


Form 80*: Is it essential for all applicant? I dont have any idea, please share.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Form 80*: Is it essential for all applicant? I dont have any idea, please share.


Sooner or later u will be requested by CO...so it is advisable that you sent earlier it is not a big deal to fill in the form.

just for a full application and you case will be approved swiftly


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Hopefully.....i can receive today...
> 
> i am really upset, especially you guys are all invited.....hope you can understand. thanks


If you believe me, only to see your invitation i am logging here because you are providing valuable information here.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> If you believe me, only to see your invitation i am logging here because you are providing valuable information here.


Yes, mate....until receive the invitation, my heart will be calmed down....

I have waited for a long time along the way


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Ningbo,
> Usually all official action for immigration case is performed in afternoon. So, just wait few hours.


why it is afternoon? you know their habit? LOL


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Probably they do by batch, same as WA SS. You know we many people (100) got response from WA on the same days. Here also may be same. Unfortunately your bad luck, you were not in yesterday batch. I belive nothing to be worried. Just wait.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Probably they do by batch, same as WA SS. You know we many people (100) got response from WA on the same days. Here also may be same. Unfortunately your bad luck, you were not in yesterday batch. I belive nothing to be worried. Just wait.


Finally received my visa invitation!!!!!


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats Ningbo, 



ningbo said:


> Finally received my visa invitation!!!!!


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Finally received my visa invitation!!!!!


Thank you mate, do you know how to make the footer as myself to show my progress?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Thank you mate, do you know how to make the footer as myself to show my progress?


Dear Ningbo, 

Congratulatios!!!


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Ningbo,
> 
> Congratulatios!!!


Thanks, mate...hope to see you all in Australia soon!!!


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll seek your help when I land in Perth 

For signature, you need to click on USER CP on the second bar on the top of the page and choose edit signature option from the left hand side bar. Hope it helps.

We'd like to know the time lines as it'll help others.




ningbo said:


> Thank you mate, do you know how to make the footer as myself to show my progress?


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

I submitted my EOI and WA SS today! Do I need to wait 6 weeks for an answer from WA? Do I need to submit any documents to them?


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

It'll be maximum 30 working days i.e. 42 calendar days but I hope they will process faster. One of the guys on the forum got it in 17 days. His occupation also was HR Advisor. He started his application on Dec 15 and got his grant on April 29th.

I have 75 points. How many point did you get in EOI?



YSteenkamp said:


> I submitted my EOI and WA SS today! Do I need to wait 6 weeks for an answer from WA? Do I need to submit any documents to them?


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> It'll be maximum 30 working days i.e. 42 calendar days but I hope they will process faster. One of the guys on the forum got it in 17 days. His occupation also was HR Advisor. He started his application on Dec 15 and got his grant on April 29th.
> 
> I have 75 points. How many point did you get in EOI?


I would be happy if mine is quickly as well. If I understand correctly, from WA SS application to Visa grant was 4.5 months? That would be awesome!!!

I have 75 points according to the EOI.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:

We should be in touch to track the progress as we have the same occupation, same points and have applied around the same time. If granted a Visa we might land in perth around the same time





YSteenkamp said:


> I would be happy if mine is quickly as well. If I understand correctly, from WA SS application to Visa grant was 4.5 months? That would be awesome!!!
> 
> I have 75 points according to the EOI.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> We should be in touch to track the progress as we have the same occupation, same points and have applied around the same time. If granted a Visa we might land in perth around the same time


We might. I will land and Perth but I will not stay there. We are planning to move more south off Perth around Bunbury's area. We have friends there and they are helping us with the arrangements at the schools etc. However, if we find a job before hand more to Mandurah's area we will consider that as well.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats great!!! Have your friends helped you with information about the job market for HR? Is it good/bad/ugly?

We do not have friends there so have to figure out everything on our own. We have a 3 year old daughter.



YSteenkamp said:


> We might. I will land and Perth but I will not stay there. We are planning to move more south off Perth around Bunbury's area. We have friends there and they are helping us with the arrangements at the schools etc. However, if we find a job before hand more to Mandurah's area we will consider that as well.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

shaishav said:


> I'll seek your help when I land in Perth
> 
> For signature, you need to click on USER CP on the second bar on the top of the page and choose edit signature option from the left hand side bar. Hope it helps.
> 
> We'd like to know the time lines as it'll help others.


Thanks...I have figured out how to make the signatures....please see...nice lol...


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

YSteenkamp said:


> I submitted my EOI and WA SS today! Do I need to wait 6 weeks for an answer from WA? Do I need to submit any documents to them?


Yes, it is said they will need 30 working days to process, which is equivalent to 6 weeks. However, for me, it only takes 13 days to get approved, possibly I am onshore and have been working here.

However, there is also a case, one in perth but waited 1.5 months. So it is really case by case.

For those offshore, I heard someone get invited in 4 days, most people need approximately 30 calendar days...Hope this helps you to understand the current situation.

Bless you all!


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

upload all the files, and the status of the file changed to received, what does it mean? when can we receive the acknowledge letter? Anybody knows or received it please answer. Thanks


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

ningbo said:


> upload all the files, and the status of the file changed to received, what does it mean? when can we receive the acknowledge letter? Anybody knows or received it please answer. Thanks


I got acknowledgement after 8 days of lodgement


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

masud09 said:


> I got acknowledgement after 8 days of lodgement


Is this the email heading "BCC2013/****Your TRN Name....IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" with two pdf files attached?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Is this the email heading "BCC2013/****Your TRN Name....IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" with two pdf files attached?


Hope you are fine.
I have not lodge application yet.
Are you married and have any children? If yes, I want to ask some information for filling form and documents.

Thanks.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

ningbo said:


> Is this the email heading "BCC2013/****Your TRN Name....IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" with two pdf files attached?


yes


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

masud09 said:


> yes


Thanks, hope I can get the same pace as you to have the CO....


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

masud09 said:


> yes


You got your CO quite fast. Did he/she ask for your medicals or other documents??


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I got a mail from Skillselect and got the following message. How long will it take for Invitation now?

*Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
you.

Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
will now be assigned to a Case Officer who will contact you if any further information or documents are required.*


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from Skillselect and got the following message. How long will it take for Invitation now?
> 
> ...


I got the same mail. Soon you will get SS from WA.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

I got a query from the migration officer today about my employment. I provided the required clarification. Hopefully it should be done soon.

What's your occupation?



raminbdjp said:


> I got the same mail. Soon you will get SS from WA.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

From the posts in this thread, things are moving really fast for WA SS. My job code is available for ACT and WA. My observation is WA processes fast and also lot of opportunities there when compared to ACT.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

sowmy said:


> hi, i am new to this forum.i wanted to know the requirement for WA SS..... what is the IELTS score required? funds required ? please share the link if available .....


All in here
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/AboutStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

DOLAY said:


> You got your CO quite fast. Did he/she ask for your medicals or other documents??


Hi DOLAY,

sorry for late reply. CO asked for all documents( that already uploaded), PCC, Medicals to send in one mail.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks EE-India ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

sowmy said:


> Thanks EE-India ...


Welcome

Any reason why you have selected WA or it is one of the options ?

I trust you have IT background


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

EE-India said:


> Welcome
> 
> Any reason why you have selected WA or it is one of the options ?
> 
> I trust you have IT background


...


Yeah i do have IT background.but i like the weather in WA ,its peaceful with less population and at the same time , i wanted to know the opportunities in IT sector along with the requirements.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

sowmy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Yeah i do have IT background.but i like the weather in WA ,its peaceful with less population and at the same time , i wanted to know the opportunities in IT sector along with the requirements.


I am from Non-IT but lived in Perth for some time, my understanding is WA is much Ok for mining and Oil& Gas ,this is not to say that there is no IT jobs in WA but you are increasing the chances of getting job being in East, especially when you are new. East seems be the most happening place for IT. Use SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, to find out the ratio for your domain which place got more jobs. Weather is almost same as east, except extended winter in Melbourne.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from Skillselect and got the following message. How long will it take for Invitation now?
> 
> ...


Hi Shaishav,

I see you already received this, I hope myne is nearby since we applied around the same time, and both of us had 75 points. 

Hope the invite is close by for both of us.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Yolanda,

Good News!!! I got my WA SS approval today and have sent back the signed agreement as well. I expect EOI invitation to come by June 3rd or 4th. :fingerscrossed:

My points were reduced to 70 as I had some experience before getting the required qualification. So, the migration officer suggested to change the dates which I did and the points were reduced from 75 points to 70 point.

I think you should get the approval shortly. 




YSteenkamp said:


> Hi Shaishav,
> 
> I see you already received this, I hope myne is nearby since we applied around the same time, and both of us had 75 points.
> 
> Hope the invite is close by for both of us.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi Yolanda,
> 
> Good News!!! I got my WA SS approval today and have sent back the signed agreement as well. I expect EOI invitation to come by June 3rd or 4th. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Congrats!! I think they might reduce mine as well since I have pre qualification experience as well that I recorded and clicked as relevant. I don't mind the lower points as long as I still qualify, get the SS and the Visa grant. 

Will keep you up to date!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

I am an Accountant and I am thinking of applying for WA SS (I'm still in the skill assessment process). Is there a good demand for Accountants in WA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Got my invite today


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

shaishav said:


> Got my invite today


Congradzz


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*wa ss*

I have submitted for WA ss at May 29, 2013. It is 190 Skilled - Nominated STATE SPONSORSHIP APPLICATION. Nominated occupation Construction Project Manager -133111. How much time would WA take? Is it possible for me to avoid changes of July 1, 2013? My calculating point is 60 including WA ss point 5.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> I have submitted for WA ss at May 29, 2013. It is 190 Skilled - Nominated STATE SPONSORSHIP APPLICATION. Nominated occupation Construction Project Manager -133111. How much time would WA take? Is it possible for me to avoid changes of July 1, 2013? My calculating point is 60 including WA ss point 5.


The current processing takes 35 working days. If we go by this, things will work for you in July.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/rsms/Pages/RegionalSponsoredMigrationScheme.aspx

Points do not play any preferential role for SS. A person applying for SS with 55 or 70 does not make any difference.

Just around 2 % of quota is filled for 1331, so major change is not expected which will affect your process.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Got my invite today


Congrats!!!:clap2: I got my WA SS Case officer correspondence today!! Hopefully I will get my invite next week!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Got my visa invite today!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

pallavishri said:


> Got my visa invite today!


Congradzz


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

*Thanks..*

Thanks..



ruchkal said:


> Congradzz


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

YSteenkamp said:


> Congrats!!!:clap2: I got my WA SS Case officer correspondence today!! Hopefully I will get my invite next week!:fingerscrossed:


Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats Yolanda... Did the CO raise a concern about your employment start date?



YSteenkamp said:


> Congrats!!!:clap2: I got my WA SS Case officer correspondence today!! Hopefully I will get my invite next week!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> Got my visa invite today!


Congrats!! One step closer.:clap2:


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

*Thanks..*

Thanks..




YSteenkamp said:


> Congrats!! One step closer.:clap2:


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Mroks said:


> The current processing takes 35 working days. If we go by this, things will work for you in July.
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/rsms/Pages/RegionalSponsoredMigrationScheme.aspx
> 
> Points do not play any preferential role for SS. A person applying for SS with 55 or 70 does not make any difference.
> ...



Hi Morks,

Current processing time for state sponsership is 30 days.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi Morks,
> 
> Current processing time for state sponsership is 30 days.
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx


Thanks for correction.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Congrats Yolanda... Did the CO raise a concern about your employment start date?


I received the message that says:
"Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
you.
Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
will now be assigned to a Case Officer who will contact you if any further information or documents are required."

I believe therefore I will hear this week if everything need to change. I will keep you up to date


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

YSteenkamp said:


> I received the message that says:
> "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
> you.
> Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
> ...


hope so!


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

I think they will write to you about the experience before course completion. Be ready to change the dates.

IMO sponsorship and invitation is round the corner. Best of Luck!!!



YSteenkamp said:


> I received the message that says:
> "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
> you.
> Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
> ...


----------



## anshuashu (Apr 4, 2013)

wat is the processing time for WA state sponsorship n do i have to worry about the positive or negative response in dis step too???


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

YSteenkamp said:


> I received the message that says:
> "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
> you.
> Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
> ...


Congratulations.. Happy for you...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

pallavishri said:


> Got my visa invite today!


Good News lane:


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> I think they will write to you about the experience before course completion. Be ready to change the dates.
> 
> IMO sponsorship and invitation is round the corner. Best of Luck!!!


Hi, did you change on SkillSelect your relevant employment to include only jobs that was after your qualification date?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

this WA seems super fast now


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

You can edit your EOI but I suggest you do it only after the migration officer asks you to.



YSteenkamp said:


> Hi, did you change on SkillSelect your relevant employment to include only jobs that was after your qualification date?


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

I think so...

Keep us updated about your grant status.



ningbo said:


> this WA seems super fast now


----------



## faisalzone (Jun 5, 2013)

EOI and WA SS lodged on 23-May-2013. I received this message via SkillSelect on 04-June-2013 -
"Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
you.
Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
will now be assigned to a Case Officer who will contact you if any further information or documents are required."

No contact yet from Case Officer. Hope all goes well for everyone


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

faisalzone said:


> EOI and WA SS lodged on 23-May-2013. I received this message via SkillSelect on 04-June-2013 -
> "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting
> you.
> Thank you for your State Sponsorship application to the Government of Western Australia. Your Sponsorship application
> ...


Congratulations.....:clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I lodged WA SS application at May 29, 2013. I have received initial acknowledgement only. Waiting........

how much time required for WA SS?


----------



## oslopoms (Jun 4, 2013)

hello, we are new to this forum..we have wa SS and EOI was accepted. Have had a co for over a week. How long should we expect to wait before we get an answer? they have all the papers..


----------



## faisalzone (Jun 5, 2013)

Got the WA SS successful outcome letter today...

My timeline is- Applied for WA SS on 23-May-13, all document submitted by email on 28-May-13, Skill Select notification that WA SS is looking into my application on 04-June-13, Successful outcome email on 06-June-13...

Bless you all. and good luck with your application..


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

faisalzone said:


> Got the WA SS successful outcome letter today...
> 
> My timeline is- Applied for WA SS on 23-May-13, all document submitted by email on 28-May-13, Skill Select notification that WA SS is looking into my application on 04-June-13, Successful outcome email on 06-June-13...
> 
> Bless you all. and good luck with your application..


Congrats!!


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

WA SS Approval letter received today!!! Thank you Lord!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

faisalzone said:


> Got the WA SS successful outcome letter today...
> 
> My timeline is- Applied for WA SS on 23-May-13, all document submitted by email on 28-May-13, Skill Select notification that WA SS is looking into my application on 04-June-13, Successful outcome email on 06-June-13...
> 
> Bless you all. and good luck with your application..


Congrats. Nice to see WA SS working in a speedy way.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I would like to apply for the WA SS, Actually mine my Skill assessed by ACS as software engineer and my spouse Skill assessed by engineering australia as Electronics Engineers. 
Can somebody advice me whichone will be more suite for WA ss? me or my spouse? 

seniours please advice..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

YSteenkamp said:


> WA SS Approval letter received today!!! Thank you Lord!


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to apply for the WA SS, Actually mine my Skill assessed by ACS as software engineer and my spouse Skill assessed by engineering australia as Electronics Engineers.
> Can somebody advice me whichone will be more suite for WA ss? me or my spouse?
> ...


Software engineer is better suited than Electronics Engineers.
Electronics Engineers quota (480) got filled very quickly, so expecting a huge rush for coming July.
In either case partner points can be claimed.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

faisalzone said:


> Got the WA SS successful outcome letter today...
> 
> My timeline is- Applied for WA SS on 23-May-13, all document submitted by email on 28-May-13, Skill Select notification that WA SS is looking into my application on 04-June-13, Successful outcome email on 06-June-13...
> 
> Bless you all. and good luck with your application..


Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello,

I am interested in SS with WA. I have a couple of questions regarding the questions in the online application. Those who got their sponsorship, please help me.

What did you answer to the following questions?

- Please provide the reasons why you chose these regions (My preferred region is Perth)

-Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your region or preference?(Project Coordinator ANZSCO 511112, but also some general aspects from other occupations would help)

- Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?

Thanks a lot

Finn


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Today I have received a correspondence from Skillselect "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."

Hope that I would receive WA ss by next week!


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received a correspondence from Skillselect "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."
> 
> Hope that I would receive WA ss by next week!


I believe you will! A week after receiving this message, I received my approval.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received a correspondence from Skillselect "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."
> 
> Hope that I would receive WA ss by next week!


Wow... Congratulations... Good luck...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received a correspondence from Skillselect "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."
> 
> Hope that I would receive WA ss by next week!


Congrats. Should work fast as WA SS are carried out in a speedy way.


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received a correspondence from Skillselect "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."
> 
> Hope that I would receive WA ss by next week!


Hi Mithu,

I have also received same email today that I received message in my EOI.
When I checked correspondence "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you".

I applied WA SS on 31/05/2013, its really astonishing just a week only !!!!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Changes to WA State sponsorship from 1st July 2013.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Changes to WA State sponsorship from 1st July 2013.
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> I have also received same email today that I received message in my EOI.
> When I checked correspondence "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you".
> ...


Hi lachuupriya,
Yes I m feeling proud applying for WA SS. They are really doing super speedy job by outstanding response in a very short time. In my mind I always praying for avoiding changes of july 01, 2013. I want to lodge my visa application before july,2013. Hope I might be able to do this . keep in touch.


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

YSteenkamp said:


> I believe you will! A week after receiving this message, I received my approval.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


thnx for sharing the information.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jack_s said:


> thnx for sharing the information.


Great forum. Jack_s keep in touch with it and You would not be bored anymore.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Changes to WA State sponsorship from 1st July 2013.
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


Thanks for sharing


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

ningbo said:


> Hi, is there anybody applying WA state sponsorship recently and get nomination from the gov? Can you share your progress of the application in the following way??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Was anyone of you guys asked by WA to submit the evidence of your funding? Since I am planning to submit my application within a very short time, this information will help me.
This ques is also asked to Raminbdjp and Dolay
Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shishir said:


> Was anyone of you guys asked by WA to submit the evidence of your funding? Since I am planning to submit my application within a very short time, this information will help me.
> This ques is also asked to Raminbdjp and Dolay
> Thanks:fingerscrossed:


Act fast. There is a rule change for WA SS from 1st July 2013.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Act fast. There is a rule change for WA SS from 1st July 2013.
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


Yes mate!
Changes to State sponsorship
6 June 2013
From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.

The new process will be as follows:

1 Submit an expression of interest to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship via the SkillSelect database.

2 The Department selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State sponsorship.

3 If invited to apply, you will be given a unique identifier to submit an application to the Department of Training and Workforce Development.

To be considered for State sponsorship you must meet the current 2012-13 criteria for State sponsorship which is available on the How to apply for State sponsorship page.

It is anticipated that a new criteria will be implemented on 1 October 2013.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes mate!
> Changes to State sponsorship
> 6 June 2013
> From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.
> ...


Thanks for submitting the full details as members of this thread should be aware of the change in WA SS.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Act fast. There is a rule change for WA SS from 1st July 2013-Morks


Thnx for ur help. Did u applied to WA? If yes, did the ask the evidence of ur fundings?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shishir said:


> Act fast. There is a rule change for WA SS from 1st July 2013-Morks
> 
> 
> Thnx for ur help. Did u applied to WA? If yes, did the ask the evidence of ur fundings?


No I have not submitted the evidence of fund. In fact, there is no option for submission of the evidence of fund initially. If they need it , they will inform you later. Now Just submit the online application , pay and wait for their correspondence.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> Was anyone of you guys asked by WA to submit the evidence of your funding? Since I am planning to submit my application within a very short time, this information will help me.
> This ques is also asked to Raminbdjp and Dolay
> Thanks:fingerscrossed:


No, they did not ask me for proof of fund. Actually, they did not contact with me at all.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I lodged WA SS application at May 29, 2013. I have received initial acknowledgement only. Waiting........
> 
> how much time required for WA SS?


For me. it took exactly one month.


----------



## anshuashu (Apr 4, 2013)

wat is the processing time for WA state sponsorship n do i have to worry about the positive or negative response in dis step too???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

anshuashu said:


> wat is the processing time for WA state sponsorship n do i have to worry about the positive or negative response in dis step too???


If you can meet the WA SS criteria, you need not worry about negative response.
Best of luck!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

What is the amount of funding that should be disclosed for obtaining WA SS for primary applicant and a dependent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the amount of funding that should be disclosed for obtaining WA SS for primary applicant and a dependent?
> 
> Thanks in advance


WA informed me the amount required are:
$20000 for single
$30000 for couple
$5000 per additional dependent


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

YSteenkamp said:


> WA informed me the amount required are:
> $20000 for single
> $30000 for couple
> $5000 per additional dependent


Thanks a lot for your help. Can you please let me the amount that should be in cash for a couple?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Thanks a lot for your help. Can you please let me the amount that should be in cash for a couple?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I assume it should be cash, I don't know. The e-mail I obtained stated the following:

"Applicants are expected to have sufficient funds to enable them to maintain a lifestyle for themselves and any family members for a period of at least three months or until employment is secured. The minimum requirement for settlement funds is as follows:
• Single - $20,000
• Couple - $30,000
• $5,000 for every additional dependent.
Please specify the total amount of funds you have access to for resettlement."


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

This means you were asked to declare your available funds before you received your WA SS?




YSteenkamp said:


> I assume it should be cash, I don't know. The e-mail I obtained stated the following:
> 
> "Applicants are expected to have sufficient funds to enable them to maintain a lifestyle for themselves and any family members for a period of at least three months or until employment is secured. The minimum requirement for settlement funds is as follows:
> • Single - $20,000
> ...


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

YSteenkamp said:


> I assume it should be cash, I don't know. The e-mail I obtained stated the following:
> 
> "Applicants are expected to have sufficient funds to enable them to maintain a lifestyle for themselves and any family members for a period of at least three months or until employment is secured. The minimum requirement for settlement funds is as follows:
> • Single - $20,000
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the response. In other states it's possible to disclose assets that can be converted to cash such vehicles, premises and jewelries...


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> This means you were asked to declare your available funds before you received your WA SS?


Yes, but I Declared that I have the money as per their requirement. Our final fund amount is still unclear, since a few things still need to be finalised first.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. In other states it's possible to disclose assets that can be converted to cash such vehicles, premises and jewelries...


Well assume this would be included since their is a question asked about the source of the funds. It also don't states cash but funds, therefore I think everything is included.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

YSteenkamp said:


> Well assume this would be included since their is a question asked about the source of the funds. It also don't states cash but funds, therefore I think everything is included.


Dear YSteenkamp,

Thanks a lot... Its a big relief to know that...


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

oh ok..actually i wasn't asked for any funds declaration at the time of WA SS approval..so was wondering, whether is it all done or i may be asked for it any time before the visa approval comes my way.. 





YSteenkamp said:


> Yes, but I Declared that I have the money as per their requirement. Our final fund amount is still unclear, since a few things still need to be finalised first.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

sorry...i mean, i declared the funds in the form, but was not asked for any proofs..



pallavishri said:


> oh ok..actually i wasn't asked for any funds declaration at the time of WA SS approval..so was wondering, whether is it all done or i may be asked for it any time before the visa approval comes my way..


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> sorry...i mean, i declared the funds in the form, but was not asked for any proofs..


They never asked me for proof either. They only send me an e-mail since I declared only what I thought was necessary, however it was below their requirement. They then send me that mail to ask if I can meet their requirements. I responded yes and obtained my WA SS.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

ok..thats good..



YSteenkamp said:


> They never asked me for proof either. They only send me an e-mail since I declared only what I thought was necessary, however it was below their requirement. They then send me that mail to ask if I can meet their requirements. I responded yes and obtained my WA SS.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mate, Who are waiting for WA SS? Anxious moment for me. Waiting


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

*Funds & Research Request*

Hi all,

Yesterday I received email from WA migration dept.
Requesting for more information about preferred region and settlement fund should be higher (Previously declared AUD30000).

_*Applicants are expected to have sufficient funds to enable them to maintain a lifestyle for themselves and any family members for a period of at least three months or until employment is secured. The minimum requirement for settlement funds is as follows:

· Single - $20,000

· Couple - $30,000

· $5,000 for every additional dependent.

Please specify the total amount of funds you have access to for resettlement.

AND:

Please provide further information on why the preferred region(s) for settlement were chosen. The information provided in the online application is not sufficient.



If it is your intention to pursue migration to Western Australia you will need to supply the required information listed above within 28 days of this email. Failure to do this will result in your application being finalised according to the information available to us. 
*_

But when I respond it fast within 1hour by providing more information about Perth.
Declared AUD45000 for my settlement.

After few minutes I received an email mentioned that my application was successful and need to sign the State Sponsorship Agreement.

Today I signed and sent the agreement.

Waiting for invitation.:ranger::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I received email from WA migration dept.
> Requesting for more information about preferred region and settlement fund should be higher (Previously declared AUD30000).
> ...


*Congratulation Mate!*:clap2::clap2:
I am waiting


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I received email from WA migration dept.
> Requesting for more information about preferred region and settlement fund should be higher (Previously declared AUD30000).
> ...


Congratulations....


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I received email from WA migration dept.
> Requesting for more information about preferred region and settlement fund should be higher (Previously declared AUD30000).
> ...


Congratulations, you will receive your invite by tomorrow!:clap2:


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I received email from WA migration dept.
> Requesting for more information about preferred region and settlement fund should be higher (Previously declared AUD30000).
> ...


Did u apply for temporary residence (subclass 489 )? By the way congratez....


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

shishir said:


> Did u apply for temporary residence (subclass 489 )? By the way congratez....


Thanks Shishir
I applied for 190 Visa State Sponsored


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

ningbo said:


> Thank you mate, do you know how to make the footer as myself to show my progress?


Hi Ningbo,

Just curious, in which state you are in whilst you applied for your process? I mean you were in WA or other than WA?

Cheers!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

No response from WA. Waiting for WA SS.:ranger:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Today I have received WA STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVAL letter. I have signed the agreement and uploaded it.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received WA STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVAL letter. I have signed the agreement and uploaded it.


Congrats. Worked for you in 2 weeks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats. Worked for you in 2 weeks.


Thanx Mroks!


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received WA STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVAL letter. I have signed the agreement and uploaded it.


Congrats!! You will receive your invite tomorrow!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

YSteenkamp said:


> Congrats!! You will receive your invite tomorrow!


YSteenkamp, thanks a lot for information about invite. Waiting for it.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Today I have received WA STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVAL letter. I have signed the agreement and uploaded it.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!..... Good luck


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!..... Good luck


Thanks ruchkal!


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

ningbo said:


> No...they did not...If you received the pdf file in the EOI saying a wa representative that means you will get invited soon, my friend has similar experience before......Hope to hear good news from you....good luck....


I received an email yesterday that a Case Officer is been assigned


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> I received an email yesterday that a Case Officer is been assigned


I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, bt being confused about one thing.
My point table is supposed to as follows:
Age-30
Work Exp-10
Education-15
Total=55
and I have chosen WA as my nominated state
But at the end EOI is showing my point as 60. Since I don't have the SS, my point is 55. Is it normal or I have made any mistake??? plz help me......


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

shishir said:


> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, bt being confused about one thing.
> My point table is supposed to as follows:
> Age-30
> Work Exp-10
> ...



You get 5 points from the state sponsorship. Here the 5 points is given from WA state. So 60 is valid


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shishir said:


> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, bt being confused about one thing.
> My point table is supposed to as follows:
> Age-30
> Work Exp-10
> ...


I think you are right. I am having 55 points and waiting for 5 points from SS. I have not received result for my SS application till yet.
My EOI shows 60 points under subclass 190.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I think you are right. I am having 55 points and waiting for 5 points from SS. I have not received result for my SS application till yet.
> My EOI shows 60 points under subclass 190.


The EOI will show your point's as with the SS. You will however not be able to apply for the visa until the SS approved your application. Therefore the 60 points is 100% correct.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> I received an email yesterday that a Case Officer is been assigned


Please share your progress like me in the signature....thanks


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

ningbo said:


> please share your progress like me in the signature....thanks


done


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Today I have received the 190 invitation. Good luck for all mates!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

WA SS Current processing time (working days) 7. Hurry up mates , who wants to avoid July 1, 2013 changes.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> WA SS Current processing time (working days) 7. Hurry up mates , who wants to avoid July 1, 2013 changes.



Mine got processed in just 2 days. Applied on 12th and received an email confirmation today on 14th


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> WA SS Current processing time (working days) 7. Hurry up mates , who wants to avoid July 1, 2013 changes.


Really wish I could do that. Still waiting for EA assessment. Why do they take four months? :-(


----------



## as4u_14 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all

How much funds is sufficent to show for WA SS ? Is 20000 USD ok ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

as4u_14 said:


> Hi all
> 
> How much funds is sufficent to show for WA SS ? Is 20000 USD ok ?


For single Applicant 20,000 AUD
For Couple 30,000 AUD
For Couple + 1 child 35000 AUD

If you show more , it will be easy for WA SS quickly.


----------



## as4u_14 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks mithu,,

I have around 22000 USD and single applicant. So i think it ok nothing to worry...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

as4u_14 said:


> Thanks mithu,,
> 
> I have around 22000 USD and single applicant. So i think it ok nothing to worry...


Yess mate, dont worry! It's okay for your case.


----------



## as4u_14 (May 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Yess mate, dont worry! It's okay for your case.


Thanks Mithu ... How many points you having for 190 Visa?? and occupation ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

as4u_14 said:


> Thanks Mithu ... How many points you having for 190 Visa?? and occupation ?


Dear mate, 55+ WA SS 5=60


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

as4u_14 said:


> Thanks Mithu ... How many points you having for 190 Visa?? and occupation ?


Forgot to mention Occupation. Construction project Manager . You might get it from my signature , 133111 =Construction project Manager .


----------



## as4u_14 (May 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Forgot to mention Occupation. Construction project Manager . You might get it from my signature , 133111 =Construction project Manager .


Yes Mithu i already Checked.. Thanks


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> For single Applicant 20,000 AUD
> For Couple 30,000 AUD
> For Couple + 1 child 35000 AUD
> 
> If you show more , it will be easy for WA SS quickly.


What if there is no proof for funds? Is it crucial and do COs ask for the proofs?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

shishir said:


> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, bt being confused about one thing.
> My point table is supposed to as follows:
> Age-30
> Work Exp-10
> ...


Are you not claiming any points for IELTS, 10 points


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

I have submitted my EOI and WA SS with 70 points. I want to log my Visa application before 1st July. I have 2 more weeks. Any preparation which I should make so that there is no delay from my side?
Expecting my WA to be approved this week, do you guys think that I can log my Visa before 1st july. Its a question of extra 1 lakh rupees which I need to pay if i apply on or after 1st july


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sghosh said:


> I have submitted my EOI and WA SS with 70 points. I want to log my Visa application before 1st July. I have 2 more weeks. Any preparation which I should make so that there is no delay from my side?
> Expecting my WA to be approved this week, do you guys think that I can log my Visa before 1st july. Its a question of extra 1 lakh rupees which I need to pay if i apply on or after 1st july


Work on your PCC, as may take time depending upon location


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Work on your PCC, as may take time depending upon location


Mroks, why pcc is required at the time of e-visa lodging? I am pretty sure he can lodge before July 1,2013.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Mroks, why pcc is required at the time of e-visa lodging? I am pretty sure he can lodge before July 1,2013.


PCC not required for visa lodging, but better to be ready with it in advance. The time duration in getting varies as per location. If CO asks PCC and u are not ready with it, then there is delay in grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sghosh said:


> I have submitted my EOI and WA SS with 70 points. I want to log my Visa application before 1st July. I have 2 more weeks. Any preparation which I should make so that there is no delay from my side?
> Expecting my WA to be approved this week, do you guys think that I can log my Visa before 1st july. Its a question of extra 1 lakh rupees which I need to pay if i apply on or after 1st july


Dear mate, I am pretty sure you would be able to lodge before July 1,2013.


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mate, I am pretty sure you would be able to lodge before July 1,2013.


Hi Guys,

My visa grant got rejected by Vic Govt. on 25th May 13 and my agent called me today saying that I can apply today for WA and there are chances of getting the grant in 8-10 days.

Is this possible?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa grant got rejected by Vic Govt. on 25th May 13 and my agent called me today saying that I can apply today for WA and there are chances of getting the grant in 8-10 days.
> 
> Is this possible?


Dear, inder_s1, you have not mentioned your ANZSCO code for details . If try again you have to change your EOI number by opening new one. You can try with AUD 200. Hope for the best.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys, desperately need your help...

I have recently graduated from The University of Western Australia as a Petroleum Engineer (on the skilled occupation list for WA) but dont have a job offer yet from an employer. Neither do i have any experience in my occupation since they wouldnt hire me without PR.

For subclass 189, I am sitting on 55 points (IELTS 8.5 overall, not each or else I would have 65 and that would make things so much easier). So I am considering applying for WA-SS and going for subclass 190.

Can someone please guide me and perhaps tell me what are my chances? Any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mate, I am pretty sure you would be able to lodge before July 1,2013.


Thanks mate for your positive words. Today I received the PDF in the correspondence section on EOI which said that the WA government viewed you profile as they are interested in inviting you.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Work on your PCC, as may take time depending upon location


Sure, I am getting it done tomorrow


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

How long will it take to get the approval once you have the information in your skillsselect page?

Thank you.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> How long will it take to get the approval once you have the information in your skillsselect page?
> 
> Thank you.


two or three days. Best of Luck.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys, desperately need your help...
> 
> I have recently graduated from The University of Western Australia as a Petroleum Engineer (on the skilled occupation list for WA) but dont have a job offer yet from an employer. Neither do i have any experience in my occupation since they wouldnt hire me without PR.
> 
> ...


Seems employment is necessary for you. Rest everything seems ok.
Hope the below helps.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear, inder_s1, you have not mentioned your ANZSCO code for details . If try again you have to change your EOI number by opening new one. You can try with AUD 200. Hope for the best.


Hi Mithu93ku,

Thanks for your reply. My ANZSCO code is 135112.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear, inder_s1, you have not mentioned your ANZSCO code for details . If try again you have to change your EOI number by opening new one. You can try with AUD 200. Hope for the best.


Why change EOI number for WA SS?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

WA govt officials looked at my profile on 18th June, No update today. Hopefully will see something tomorrow. Waiting....


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

sghosh said:


> WA govt officials looked at my profile on 18th June, No update today. Hopefully will see something tomorrow. Waiting....


This might seem like a silly question but how do you know that your profile was viewed by someone?

Does that come up by clicking on the "correspondence" tab?


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Can any one help me please!!

Some one from WASS looked at my EOI on 14th June (got correspondence in Skillselect) and still no information from them. Sent couple of emails about my current visa status and other details which I've sent on around last week end. Not sure what's happening. Would you recommend to contact them? Anxious.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Can any one help me please!!
> 
> Some one from WASS looked at my EOI on 14th June (got correspondence in Skillselect) and still no information from them. Sent couple of emails about my current visa status and other details which I've sent on around last week end. Not sure what's happening. Would you recommend to contact them? Anxious.


whats ur current visa at the moment? I just got that message from them today as well. Did u have to show any work experience of any kind?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys I am new on this forum, can any one tell me if system administrator occupation will be included in new WA SOL, and when will the new WA SOL will be announced?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Hi guys I am new on this forum, can any one tell me if system administrator occupation will be included in new WA SOL, and when will the new WA SOL will be announced?


Chances are less for System administrator getting added to WA SNOL.
The WA SNOL for 2013-14 should get open by 1st July.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Chances are less for System administrator getting added to WA SNOL.
> The WA SNOL for 2013-14 should get open by 1st July.


WA SNOl will open by 1st July, ok but with same occupation list or updated occupation list.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> WA SNOl will open by 1st July, ok but with same occupation list or updated occupation list.


There might be some minor modification based on their labor market.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> There might be some minor modification based on their labor market.


Thank you for u r reply, just hoping sys admin is added up in new occupation list....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Thank you for u r reply, just hoping sys admin is added up in new occupation list....


FYI sys admin is present on NSW SNOL.
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-27.05.2013.pdf


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I know that, but my preference is WA than NSW


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> This might seem like a silly question but how do you know that your profile was viewed by someone?
> 
> Does that come up by clicking on the "correspondence" tab?


Yes, under correspondence, then contacts section, there will be a link "view correspondence". Click there


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Can any one help me please!!
> 
> Some one from WASS looked at my EOI on 14th June (got correspondence in Skillselect) and still no information from them. Sent couple of emails about my current visa status and other details which I've sent on around last week end. Not sure what's happening. Would you recommend to contact them? Anxious.


You are on your 5th working day and they claim to process in 7 working days. My EOI was looked by WA govt on 18th with 70 points. Even I thought that I should get by 2-3 days. But still dont have any update. Seriously as July 1st is nearing by, I am loosing hope, as before WA SS, I cannot log my visa. July 1st onward, need to shed extra 1 lakh for the visa. Really worried...but except patience, no other solution.

Please keep us updated on your WA SS status or any further updates on it


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

The new WA SMOL list comes in effect from October 2013 and not July guys FYI


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sghosh said:


> You are on your 5th working day and they claim to process in 7 working days. My EOI was looked by WA govt on 18th with 70 points. Even I thought that I should get by 2-3 days. But still dont have any update. Seriously as July 1st is nearing by, I am loosing hope, as before WA SS, I cannot log my visa. July 1st onward, need to shed extra 1 lakh for the visa. Really worried...but except patience, no other solution.
> 
> Please keep us updated on your WA SS status or any further updates on it


WA is very quick in processing, you will get your replies soon! 
I got my reply in 2 days! and when I sent my acknowledgement on Friday, I was invited to lodge my Visa on Tuesday. So WA process is that quick


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys, desperately need your help...
> 
> I have recently graduated from The University of Western Australia as a Petroleum Engineer (on the skilled occupation list for WA) but dont have a job offer yet from an employer. Neither do i have any experience in my occupation since they wouldnt hire me without PR.
> 
> ...


Is it easy for your UWA petroleum engineering graduate to secure a job?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys, desperately need your help...
> 
> I have recently graduated from The University of Western Australia as a Petroleum Engineer (on the skilled occupation list for WA) but dont have a job offer yet from an employer. Neither do i have any experience in my occupation since they wouldnt hire me without PR.
> 
> ...


Why dont you try for IELTS each band 8 Score? With that, you will be in good situation


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks sghosh

Well it hasnt been that easy to get a job since the oil and gas sector is on a downhill at the moment, but I am sure once i get my PR - that shall increase my chances of securing a job a lot more.

I have attempted ielts thrice atlready, once in Australia and twice in India. I have scored over 8 bands in each Listening, Reading and Speaking (9 in Listening and Reading, 8.5 in speaking, but writing let me down and i got 7.5 in that - my best attempt yet) So i fell short by 0.5 bands and this was way back in March this year.
Had i got 8 bands then, would have had my PR by now. Oh well...just gotta be patient I guess.

I applied for WA SS on 19th June and got the correspondence today saying my profile has been looked at and that I shall get a CO soon...the same email everyone gets. *fingers crossed*


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

waiting eagerly, no response on WA SS approval today also, they viewed my profile on 18th June


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

sghosh said:


> waiting eagerly, no response on WA SS approval today also, they viewed my profile on 18th June


hey mate, hows the job situation in WA? and hows Iron Ore mining and Oil & Gas Industry in terms of jobs?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

citylan said:


> hey mate, hows the job situation in WA? and hows Iron Ore mining and Oil & Gas Industry in terms of jobs?


Hey, mate, I am in Perth now, and the job situation is terrible at the moment, which has evolved since last year.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

same over here in NSW as well. How living in Perth like? Is it expensive to live?


----------



## happyshop (May 9, 2013)

*happy-shop.co.uk*

If you are seeking a fantastic career or an incredible lifestyle, the opportunities are endless in Western Australia.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

happyshop said:


> If you are seeking a fantastic career or an incredible lifestyle, the opportunities are endless in Western Australia.


endless??? lol


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

ningbo said:


> endless??? lol


Do we have anyone in this forum who received their WA SS approval this week? Now we are at the last week, before we step in to the new rules zone.


----------



## dkwy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi vj118,

I have a reply from the WA migration: "Please provide further information on why the preferred region(s) for settlement were chosen. The information provided in the online application is not sufficient." <-- I have only choose Perth in the region input.

Not sure if it is the same reply you got? Could you please kindly share your reply about the further explanation?

Thanks!



vj118 said:


> Hi ningbo,
> 
> I have recently applied for state sponsorship on 18/04/2013, however, received a reply from the government to explain further the reason for choosing WA over other states. I have sent them the reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Got the WA SS with the agreement letter today. Signed and replied back the agreement today morning. Still no update from them WA govt. Life is like a suspense thriller movie now. Racing against time to get an invite before 1st July. I have another 4 days in hand. Do you think i can manage to get an invite max by 28th June?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sghosh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the WA SS with the agreement letter today. Signed and replied back the agreement today morning. Still no update from them WA govt. Life is like a suspense thriller movie now. Racing against time to get an invite before 1st July. I have another 4 days in hand. Do you think i can manage to get an invite max by 28th June?


The way in which WA SS works, seems you can get invitation. Be ready for your visa lodging as you have do it early to avoid higher visa fees. Have a check that the site will be down due to maintenance issue and won't be available on some days before 1st July.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The way in which WA SS works, seems you can get invitation. Be ready for your visa lodging as you have do it early to avoid higher visa fees. Have a check that the site will be down due to maintenance issue and won't be available on some days before 1st July.


If I receive an invitation from DIAC, what are the minimum requirements for lodging my visa.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sghosh said:


> If I receive an invitation from DIAC, what are the minimum requirements for lodging my visa.


Didn't get Minimum requirement for visa lodging?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Didn't get Minimum requirement for visa lodging?


As per my knowledge,

Educational docs,
Offer & Relieving letter (of all the companies I worked for)
Passport
Birth Certificate
WA SS grant letter and IELTS score card
(Notarized copies of the above docs and scanned)

Once CO, is assigned, PCC and Medicals can be submitted.

Anything else apart from these?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sghosh said:


> As per my knowledge,
> 
> Educational docs,
> Offer & Relieving letter (of all the companies I worked for)
> ...


Seems everything is covered. Have a check with someone already gone through.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sghosh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the WA SS with the agreement letter today. Signed and replied back the agreement today morning. Still no update from them WA govt. Life is like a suspense thriller movie now. Racing against time to get an invite before 1st July. I have another 4 days in hand. Do you think i can manage to get an invite max by 28th June?


Obviously you will get the invitation soon. Why not checking your skillselect account now? Email you will get tomorrow. check your skillselect account and start e-visa lodging. Finger crossed!


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Obviously you will get the invitation soon. Why not checking your skillselect account now? Email you will get tomorrow. check your skillselect account and start e-visa lodging. Finger crossed!


What email should I expect tomorrow. Is there an email confirmation which WA sends out after receiving the signed agreement?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sghosh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the WA SS with the agreement letter today. Signed and replied back the agreement today morning. Still no update from them WA govt. Life is like a suspense thriller movie now. Racing against time to get an invite before 1st July. I have another 4 days in hand. Do you think i can manage to get an invite max by 28th June?



They will send tomorrow or on Wednesday. WA guys are quick. Once call up and inquire if you wish to. I replied on Friday, and I received the update on Tuesday!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys can any one tell me when is the new SNOL going to be updated?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys can any one tell me when is the new SNOL going to be updated?



From July first week.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys

Wt r min eligibiity of WA ss??

I got 50 [points without experience...

Can i eligible for that??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wt r min eligibiity of WA ss??
> 
> ...


55 points for 190
50 points for 489

Additional criteria refer http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sghosh,

Why are not checking your skillselect account now? two email infact -one from wa another from Skillselect.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*WA Skill sponsor for visa 190*

For people who are waiting for quota reset for some of the jobs, there are some bad news here:




> Review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 24 June 2013
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development is conducting a review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list.
> 
> ...





Kind of disappointed (i got 55 points), I am waiting for Electronic engineer quota to be reset on July 2013. I thought I am able to apply on July 2013 and before October 2013 (The new WASMOL) 
My visa 485 gonna end on 18 December 2013 too 


Age (26) = 30 points
IELTS (overal listening 8.5 reading 8 speaking 6.5 writing 6.5) = 0 points <--- my only hope is to improve my IELTS score and that is the best score so far (5x test), look like i have to work harder
Skill Employment (1 year 6 months) = 5 points
Educational qualifications (Bach. Electronic Degree)= 15 points
Australian study requirements = 5 points

Total points = 55 points

Looking for more inputs for any options to get my PR before my Visa 485 expired (18 December 2013)
If by IELTS, how to improve my speaking and writing? I test 5x and still find it hard to reach the band '7'
Or are there any visa options shall I choose? I live in WA at the moment


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*hmm*

thnx mroks

well for 489 its really disappointed that currently having job offer letter..

its indicated *shwoing 3 job current opportunites *

I cant understand the strategy behind if applicant is in offshore how he has job offer letter??/

wt about IELTS?? for IT??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hey mate dont b dispoointed

i hav also same situation, and came back from Aus like same situation like u..u can also apply from offshore latr


----------



## muc (Jun 20, 2013)

My friend has little confusion here and i need your help
He has done MBA and working in a capacity pretty close to 133611 Supply and distribution manager after doin an MBA but this occupation is not in SOL or CSOL. However WA is sponsoring this http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

Can he apply for this given this job remains on list intil oct 2013.

Moreover as i understand the direct application to WA is stopped.
He just need to submit EOI and wait for invite?


----------



## whirled (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi

Has anyone here tried an occupation listed in Schedule 2 (off list)? My occupation is included in that list and it says, "A limited number of sponsorships are also available for applicants with occupations". I'm not sure how limited is "limited". Anyone got approved using a code under that? Thanks in advance!

The list: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/WASMOL Schedule 2.pdf

I am aiming for ICT Security Specialist


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> thnx mroks
> 
> well for 489 its really disappointed that currently having job offer letter..
> 
> ...


I don't think job offer is mandatory for WA. Recently one of my friend a mechanical engineer got 489 invitation on 3rd June. He was not having job offer. He was sponsored by his sister staying in regional area of WA.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi morsk

i m not telling about 489 family visa,,, i need 489 skill regional visa...generally they need job offer... but still not sure


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Got an invitation to lodge Visa today...So finally, I think I saved 1 lakh by lodging visa before 1st July. Good luck to everyone...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

jayptl said:


> thnx mroks
> 
> well for 489 its really disappointed that currently having job offer letter..
> 
> ...


you should meet one of the additional criteria. If you don't have any job offer, then you can show three job opportunities in your preferred region(s).You can do that by providing links to any online job advertisements in your nominated occupation. Hope you have got your answere.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx

but unfortunately no IT occupation so far in WA..


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

When will the new Skill Occupation list for Western Australia state sponsorship be released? Is it 1st July 2013 or 1st October 2013?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> When will the new Skill Occupation list for Western Australia state sponsorship be released? Is it 1st July 2013 or 1st October 2013?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


July 1st week


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> When will the new Skill Occupation list for Western Australia state sponsorship be released? Is it 1st July 2013 or 1st October 2013?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


WA govt has decided to keep few occupations under review which will remain closed from July 1. From Oct 1, they will make decision about those occupations.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi 

IT occupatation available for WA?

plz anybody reply

I saw WA list but there is no IT code..??


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

shishir said:


> WA govt has decided to keep few occupations under review which will remain closed from July 1. From Oct 1, they will make decision about those occupations.


Thanks a lot


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Got my WA SS approval today, applied for 190 subclass today too! finally :clap2:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mindfreak said:


> Got my WA SS approval today, applied for 190 subclass today too! finally :clap2:


Congrats. Worked with lightening speed for you.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you. Only after I realised after waiting for a couple of months that I could apply for WA SS especially since I have already lived in WA for 5 years. Cant wait lane:


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Got my WA SS approval today, applied for 190 subclass today too! finally :clap2:


Hey Congrats!! you saved a huge amount as you lodged before 1st July. Party.....
We will meet up in WA and begin the journey with a party (sponsored by mindfreak)

What say?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Didnt really save much since i don't have any dependents, so it was the same $3060 and that was pretty much it. Yeah sure mate I never say no to parties


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Didnt really save much since i don't have any dependents, so it was the same $3060 and that was pretty much it. Yeah sure mate I never say no to parties


Deal done. Probably I am in lot of hurry, but I was checking for shared flat or a flat to rent. Not sure, how to manage a place for stay before reaching there. Not much worried about job, as I know will get something for sure. I also know that those job hunt time may test my inner strength but prepared for it.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

You can consider staying at a backpacker while looking for a longer term accommodation. Make sure to make reservations before u land, they might even come to the airport and pick u up for a minimal fee.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Does WA sponsor 190 for software job codes(lik 2613)? ? ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi divyap

no body gives answer this question.. I put 2 times query.. but didnt get reply yet

people r interested about each other process...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi divyap
> 
> no body gives answer this question.. I put 2 times query.. but didnt get reply yet
> 
> people r interested about each other process...


Mmm.. Would be nice if someone answers as I see a lot of questions/posts like moving out of WA before 2 years of moral obligation. Hence WA should sponsor 190 for 2613...

But no help yet.. Let's hope someone amswers...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

divyap said:


> Does WA sponsor 190 for software job codes(lik 2613)? ? ?


No. Only 135112-ICT project manager is sponsored from ICT field.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

it means SA and WA dont sponsor IT applicants.

SA sponsors with some special condition requirements only with higher IELTS..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> it means SA and WA dont sponsor IT applicants.
> 
> SA sponsors with some special condition requirements only with higher IELTS..


SA will lift the off list criteria and the occupations will be available to all applicants from new year.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wt do u mean lift off??

its flexible??

IELTS is high requirement?? 6.5 each


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> wt do u mean lift off??
> 
> its flexible??
> 
> IELTS is high requirement?? 6.5 each


Lift off means, remove the occupations from off list criteria and make it available to every one. When the state quota for the occupation is limited in numbers, it comes under off list criteria making it available to only onshore applicants.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ohh
its very sad for IT gusy for prospective migrants....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> ohh
> its very sad for IT gusy for prospective migrants....


Some quota preference is required to be given to onshore applicants.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello All, 

Though I have not been a member of this forum until today, I have been reading the posts by the expats for quite some time now and this has been pretty enlightening. 

My wife and I made the big decision to immigrate to Australia just a month back and then started looking at the different options available to us. We approached a local MARA agent and after the agent reviewed our profile, I was adviced to apply under the occupation code "Programme or Project administrator - 511112". 

Just to give a breif about my profile, I have a total of 5 years and 8 months of experience as a PMO (Project Management Office) Analst / PMO Manager. This experience relates to 3 different companies and is mainly in the banking sector. I have a bachelors degree in Mathematics and have also completed an MBA in HR. 

I have now compiled all the necessary documents such as payslips, reference letters and all the tax related documents and have submitted for an internal review to the agent before it is sent across to VETASSESS for review on July 1st. I have also booked my IELTS for the 6th of July and hoping to score a 7 in all modules which will enable me to claim points for Language. 

My concern at the moment is about the new WA state sponsorship which is anticipated to be released on the 1st of October. I have realised that VETASSESS takes close to 12 weeks to complete the skills assessment and by the time they complete mine, there is a strong chance that a new WASMOL could have come into existance. 

Seniors - what are your thoughts? Do you think 511112 will remain on the new list or will it be dropped? I know, this is something that none of us can predict and it is a risk that I'll have to live with. But, what does knowledge and experience from the past say? Or are there any trends which might give us any hints?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

snarayan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Though I have not been a member of this forum until today, I have been reading the posts by the expats for quite some time now and this has been pretty enlightening.
> 
> ...


Hope below helps you
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you Mroks. The latest article on the link you provided sounds encouraging as "511112 - Program or Project administrator" is not listed down for review. Does this mean that it will continue to remain on the list after 1st October.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

snarayan said:


> Thank you Mroks. The latest article on the link you provided sounds encouraging as "511112 - Program or Project administrator" is not listed down for review. Does this mean that it will continue to remain on the list after 1st October.


Probability is there to remain after 1st Oct. Better apply for WA SS before that.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Probability is there to remain after 1st Oct. Better apply for WA SS before that.


:fingerscrossed:...I would love to apply before 1st Oct. But all depends on the timeframe for my skills assessment to complete. At this point, I will only have to hope for the best and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.

The new process will be as follows:

1 Submit an expression of interest to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship via the SkillSelect database.

2 The Department selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State sponsorship.

3 If invited to apply, you will be given a unique identifier to submit an application to the Department of Training and Workforce Development.

To be considered for State sponsorship you must meet the current 2012-13 criteria for State sponsorship which is available on the How to apply for State sponsorship page.

Source : http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Thank you Mroks. The latest article on the link you provided sounds encouraging as "511112 - Program or Project administrator" is not listed down for review. Does this mean that it will continue to remain on the list after 1st October.


I am with the same code. Dont woryy, this code is safe. They are taking out the other half which is 511111/ Contract admin.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

So, it is now the time to talk about the new rules to apply to WA for SS. Do you guys have any idea about this new way that WA is going to follow? How will they select applicants and What could be their points to select someone from EOIs, when there are thousands of EOIs submitted in DIAC??
Although WA has not published any details, let's share our thoughts or point of views.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Shishir, refer to my previous post on here, clearly explains the steps going forward regarding WA SS


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Shishir, refer to my previous post on here, clearly explains the steps going forward regarding WA SS


I know the basic rules, just wanna know about the ways WA would follow.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

shishir said:


> I know the basic rules, just wanna know about the ways WA would follow.


I am sure we can't predict that, can we? Just got to wait it out and find out when they make it more official and dwell more into it


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sghosh said:


> I am with the same code. Dont woryy, this code is safe. They are taking out the other half which is 511111/ Contract admin.


Thank you SGhosh. This has clearly given me a hope and your words are encouraging. I have also found out that our occupation is open for ACT sponsorship. 

Moreover, I researched a bit to find out that SA was sponsoring 511112 until October 2012 and later the occupation was "off-listed" as it reached its occupational cieling for the year. This indicates there is a possibility of it being opened up for SA sponsorship from 1st of July 2013. 

However, at this point, my focus remains on IELTS. Have been practicing quite a lot recently. Though I score 55 without a band 7 in all modules, it would certainly be a boost if I can claim 10 points for Language. Moreover, as WA has changed the process of application, they might prefer candidates with higher points to people who are on borderline and are dependent on state sponsorship for reaching the score of 60. 

Lets see how things go...I am absolutely delighted to have become a member of this forum which has given me the opportunity to interact with several expats who have experienced and have overcome such real time scenarios before.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Moreover, as WA has changed the process of application, they might prefer candidates with higher points to people who are on borderline and are dependent on state sponsorship for reaching the score of 60.


Yes I think that's the way it will be like. That's why I'm more than happy to have handed in my application 2 days ago, just before the deadline 1st July (especially taking into consideration the fact, that I scored exactly 60 Points).


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Thank you SGhosh. This has clearly given me a hope and your words are encouraging. I have also found out that our occupation is open for ACT sponsorship.
> 
> Moreover, I researched a bit to find out that SA was sponsoring 511112 until October 2012 and later the occupation was "off-listed" as it reached its occupational cieling for the year. This indicates there is a possibility of it being opened up for SA sponsorship from 1st of July 2013.
> 
> ...



Exactly, 511112 may open up in SA, and application to SA SS is free  , but believe WA SS will still have it in CSOL. And you can see that for this code we had over 6000 positions for 2012-2013 out of which not even 200 are full till the end. Do we know of any such Job code which was removed earlier where the occ ceiling was never reached for the entire year? I have few of my friends applying for 511112, and I am preety sure that we will have this code for 2013-2014. Probably Seniors can throw some light and bring some more clarifications by some examples.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Again we are only 2 days away before we get a clear picture, but just curious and trying to gain some knowledge


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sghosh said:


> Exactly, 511112 may open up in SA, and application to SA SS is free  , but believe WA SS will still have it in CSOL. And you can see that for this code we had over 6000 positions for 2012-2013 out of which not even 200 are full till the end. Do we know of any such Job code which was removed earlier where the occ ceiling was never reached for the entire year? I have few of my friends applying for 511112, and I am preety sure that we will have this code for 2013-2014. Probably Seniors can throw some light and bring some more clarifications by some examples.


Thanks for your inputs....In just about 36 hours, all speculations will come to an end...I think this is the first time in my life I am eager and looking forward to a Monday morning


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Thanks for your inputs....In just about 36 hours, all speculations will come to an end...I think this is the first time in my life I am eager and looking forward to a Monday morning


Friend, counting time is alright, but in hours is really cool...


----------



## AnishMalhotra (Jun 30, 2013)

sghosh said:


> I am with the same code. Dont woryy, this code is safe. They are taking out the other half which is 511111/ Contract admin.


Hi,

I have recently joined this forum & also applied to vetasses on June 25th under 511111 contract Administrator. The post above mentions that WA is taking out contract Administrator from the new list... Now reading this I am bit worried, so helpful if you share the source of the information


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

AnishMalhotra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently joined this forum & also applied to vetasses on June 25th under 511111 contract Administrator. The post above mentions that WA is taking out contract Administrator from the new list... Now reading this I am bit worried, so helpful if you share the source of the information


Hello mate, 

here is the link

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

The news says that some of the occupations are under review and will not be available between July 1st and Oct 1st. They should have an outcome by start of October. There is still a possibility for them to include it into the new State Occupation list which is anticipated to be released in October.


----------



## AnishMalhotra (Jun 30, 2013)

*WA Review list 2013*

Thanks mate for a lightening speed reply. I have already seen this list & the occupation for which I have applied to vetasses ( 511111 / Contract Administrator ) is not under review category per the article, which means there are chances the contract administrator to be a part of the new list. 

But my Question remains unanswered, as you mentioned in one your earlier post to sgosh that project administrator will remain in the new list but WA will be removing contract Administrator from the new list which will be published in Oct 2013?


----------



## AnishMalhotra (Jun 30, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> here is the link
> 
> ...



Thanks mate for a lightening speed reply. I have already seen this list & the occupation for which I have applied to vetasses ( 511111 / Contract Administrator ) is not under review category per the article, which means there are chances the contract administrator to be a part of the new list. 

But my Question remains unanswered, as you mentioned in one your earlier post to sgosh that project administrator will remain in the new list but WA will be removing contract Administrator from the new list which will be published in Oct 2013?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

AnishMalhotra said:


> Thanks mate for a lightening speed reply. I have already seen this list & the occupation for which I have applied to vetasses ( 511111 / Contract Administrator ) is not under review category per the article, which means there are chances the contract administrator to be a part of the new list.
> 
> But my Question remains unanswered, as you mentioned in one your earlier post to sgosh that project administrator will remain in the new list but WA will be removing contract Administrator from the new list which will be published in Oct 2013?


The article says that contract administrator is under review and will not be available from July 1st. This indicates that there is a possibility for it to be dropped. At this point we can only hope that both project and contract admin remain on the list. But the fact that contract admin is being reviewed creates a serious doubt in our minds whether it will remain in the new State occupation list anticipated to be released in October.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

AnishMalhotra said:


> Thanks mate for a lightening speed reply. I have already seen this list & the occupation for which I have applied to vetasses ( 511111 / Contract Administrator ) is not under review category per the article, which means there are chances the contract administrator to be a part of the new list.
> 
> But my Question remains unanswered, as you mentioned in one your earlier post to sgosh that project administrator will remain in the new list but WA will be removing contract Administrator from the new list which will be published in Oct 2013?


Btw, look at the 3rd occupation on the list of the ones being reviewed - Its "511111 - Contract Administrator"


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Btw, look at the 3rd occupation on the list of the ones being reviewed - Its "511111 - Contract Administrator"


Exactly 511111 - Contract Administrator will be not available till Oct 1. After which no one knows what they will decide.

AnishMalhotra - If you application is not yet acknowledged by Vetassess or even if acknowledged, call them and check the possibility to change your code to 511112. Both are quite same. SO its only Vetassess who can help. Better to start acting now, rather than waiting with 511111 which is in Review list till Oct 1.


----------



## AnishMalhotra (Jun 30, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Btw, look at the 3rd occupation on the list of the ones being reviewed - Its "511111 - Contract Administrator"


Oh I am sorry, not sure how I skipped that. 

Unfortunately or fortunately vetasses has already sent me an acknowledgement, so I am not sure now if I can change the occupation or not. Seeing the current updates I believe the only option that will / might be available with me, is ACT for 511111 / Contract Administrator. 

But for ACT I have heard the most of the jobs are government jobs & federal govt. require security clearance, does that mean that people migrating from outside Australia to Canberra are not eligible for those jobs??

2. What is security clearance all about ??

look forward to hear from you soon. 

Cheers 
Anish


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

AnishMalhotra said:


> Oh I am sorry, not sure how I skipped that.
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately vetasses has already sent me an acknowledgement, so I am not sure now if I can change the occupation or not. Seeing the current updates I believe the only option that will / might be available with me, is ACT for 511111 / Contract Administrator.
> 
> ...


Mroks: Is this something you'll be able to throw light on??


----------



## AnishMalhotra (Jun 30, 2013)

Also , I just noticed that in new CSOL , 133612 procurement manager is added which exactly matches to my job profile. Does that mean now this will be a part of few state sponsorship list ? Also , the assessing authority for procurement manager is AIM . Can I apply to AIM for skills assessment for 133612 Procurement Manager at the same time when vetasses is assessing my skills for 511111 contract administrator ?

Another thought I see that contract administrator is still part of new list which means that it is in demand. Doesn't it mean that it will also be a part of some or the other state sponsorship list ?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Appears that WA is working with supersonic speed right now, as I got my state sponsorship within 3 business days (1 week to late though to avoid the extra payment of 1800 $, but thats life; I'm happy to get the visa finally after all  ).

Or they just want to get tid of the last applications (that they have not selected themselves...)


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

AnishMalhotra said:


> Oh I am sorry, not sure how I skipped that.
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately vetasses has already sent me an acknowledgement, so I am not sure now if I can change the occupation or not. Seeing the current updates I believe the only option that will / might be available with me, is ACT for 511111 / Contract Administrator.
> 
> ...


Government jobs contribute around 50% of the employment. When you land there you can focus on private jobs. Govt job will be difficult initially, obviously for security reasons. 
ACT's unemployment rate is lower than the national average.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, everyone, I am new to this forum, but have been reading it for a while. I've lodged my EOI for WA sponsorship according to new rulles now..Has anyone got invited from them through skillsellect since July 1st yet?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Going there said:


> Hi, everyone, I am new to this forum, but have been reading it for a while. I've lodged my EOI for WA sponsorship according to new rulles now..Has anyone got invited from them through skillsellect since July 1st yet?


are you still able to apply for WA SS? I thought from July 1 onwards they were gonna give SS approval to EOIs on skillselect that met the WA SS criteria


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> are you still able to apply for WA SS? I thought from July 1 onwards they were gonna give SS approval to EOIs on skillselect that met the WA SS criteria


No,I mean, that i've lodged my EOI for 190 visa indicating WA on it. Just wondering when will they start looking through skills elect for sponsorship candidates ..have looked through several forums,not a word about that for now.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Going there said:


> No,I mean, that i've lodged my EOI for 190 visa indicating WA on it. Just wondering when will they start looking through skills elect for sponsorship candidates ..have looked through several forums,not a word about that for now.


When did you lodge your EOI? I just tried finding the duration on their website, but doesn't say anything about it. May be they'll wait for a batch of appllicants and then an invite might be sent automatically, similar to 189.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

I lodged my eoi on the 28th of June and updated July 1st. .


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Why didn't you apply according to the old rules? That would have been easier if you ask me.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Why didn't you apply according to the old rules? That would have been easier if you ask me.


yes, it could've been easier, but i dindt know that applications for WA SS were processing with such speed in the last week of June, and I've learnt that my occupation assessment has been already completed only on Monday, which was July1st.. :Cry: Well, it ok now, hope that things will get moving with WA, but no one seems to have got any experience with how its being processed in reality with the new procedures implemented..


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Can't help you with that, but if you applied by last sunday, your Nomination would already have been granted by now.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Going there said:


> yes, it could've been easier, but i dindt know that applications for WA SS were processing with such speed in the last week of June, and I've learnt that my occupation assessment has been already completed only on Monday, which was July1st.. :Cry: Well, it ok now, hope that things will get moving with WA, but no one seems to have got any experience with how its being processed in reality with the new procedures implemented..


how many points are u currently sitting on without the SS?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> how many points are u currently sitting on without the SS?


with 5 point for SS which are automatically added its 60


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Going there said:


> with 5 point for SS which are automatically added its 60


good luck mate hopefully u get the invite soon, keep us updated!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

The EOI for 190 subclass will show 60 points but cannot be part of invitation conducted twice monthly for 189 and 489. Once the state approves SS, invitation is generated by DIAC for 190 visa.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> good luck mate hopefully u get the invite soon, keep us updated!


Thank you)) I hope so too.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The EOI for 190 subclass will show 60 points but cannot be part of invitation conducted twice monthly for 189 and 489. Once the state approves SS, invitation is generated by DIAC for 190 visa.


thats true of course. But since the 1st of July WA chooses candidates through EOI in skillselect and invites them just to apply for sponsorship, not to lodge visa to DIAC. That step (invite from DIAC) comes only after the sponsorship is approved.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Going there said:


> thats true of course. But since the 1st of July WA chooses candidates through EOI in skillselect and invites them just to apply for sponsorship, not to lodge visa to DIAC. That step (invite from DIAC) comes only after the sponsorship is approved.


From 1st July WA SS procedure has changed
1. DIAC will initiate invitation to apply for WA SS.
2. After that only you can apply for WA SS.
3. Approval by WA on your SS application
4. DIAC 190 invitation


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> From 1st July WA SS procedure has changed
> 1. DIAC will initiate invitation to apply for WA SS.


I thought that WA Department will invite to apply for WA sponsorship, not DIAC..Thats the idea I've got from the WA webpage:

"2 The Department of Training and Workforce Development selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State nomination."
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Going there said:


> I thought that WA Department will invite to apply for WA sponsorship, not DIAC..Thats the idea I've got from the WA webpage:
> 
> "2 The Department of Training and Workforce Development selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State nomination."
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


I stay corrected, you are right. DIAC will not play any role in invitation to apply for WA SS. WA will select the applicants from the EOI submitted at DIAC. Expecting WA to generate invitation through out month on continuous basis rather than on specific days or dates.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I stay corrected, you are right. DIAC will not play any role in invitation to apply for WA SS. WA will select the applicants from the EOI submitted at DIAC. Expecting WA to generate invitation through out month on continuous basis rather than on specific days or dates.


Hi Mrocks,

Once the invitation is received through WA SS, what is the maximum timeline to file the application? Can someone shed light on this please?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Mrocks,
> 
> Once the invitation is received through WA SS, what is the maximum timeline to file the application? Can someone shed light on this please?


28 days...

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## ali1pk (May 23, 2013)

Hi,
I have received agreement from Skilled Migration Western Australia on 3rd July. I have signed that and emailed them back. My question is what will be the next step? When I can lodge application for visa?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

ali1pk said:


> Hi,
> I have received agreement from Skilled Migration Western Australia on 3rd July. I have signed that and emailed them back. My question is what will be the next step? When I can lodge application for visa?


I got the nomination the same day. Just relax and wait, you will get the DIAC invitation soon (beginning of next week I suppose).:boxing:


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Mrocks,
> 
> Once the invitation is received through WA SS, what is the maximum timeline to file the application? Can someone shed light on this please?


its 60 days! once u get the invite, you can apply for the visa within 60 days from the day u got ur invite


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> its 60 days! once u get the invite, you can apply for the visa within 60 days from the day u got ur invite


1) You have to apply for the WA sponsorship within 28 days once you receive WA invitation (as per the new process)

2) You need to apply within 60 days once you are invited by DIAC to apply for your 190 visa.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and would like to know few things from your end as many of you have already reached the stage of State sponsorship. And congratulations to all those who have reached till this stage and to those who got their visas.

I am an HR professional with more than 5 years of exp and have decided to move to Australia. I would be eligible for subclass 190 visa and will go ahead with WA for state sponsorship. 

I am just starting with the first stage that is will be putting my file for skills assessment in some days. Currently i am compiling all my documents to hand it over to my agent. I have few queries if you people can help me with it will be a great help. Below is my queries:

1. Is it important that i should consult a MARA agent for my case?
2. How much time period it takes for the whole procedure? I know it depends on case to case but still an approx time. 
3. Is there a new rule in the fees structure i.e.: along with my fees of 3060$ i have to pay 1560$ for my spouse too.
4. Will there be a verification done to my current organization
5. My passport is expiring in Sep, 2014 will that have any impact on my application. Do i need to renew it?

kindly help me with above queries.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

movingWA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to know few things from your end as many of you have already reached the stage of State sponsorship. And congratulations to all those who have reached till this stage and to those who got their visas.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the prompt reply. 

In my case i am already making 50 points in reference to 
Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points (MBA-HR)
Experience: 5 
IELTS: will be giving in nxt 2 mnths. so probabaly should expect another 10 points to be added if i score 7 bands.

So is it all dependent to get visas on how my previous & current employer give feedback about me??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

movingWA said:


> Thanks a lot for the prompt reply.
> 
> In my case i am already making 50 points in reference to
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Passport expiry should not be a problem as you can inform DIAC about the passport renewal process in between your immigration process.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it that it all dependent to get visas on how my previous &/ or current employer give feedback about me??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

movingWA said:


> Is it that it all dependent to get visas on how my previous &/ or current employer give feedback about me??


Employment verification do not take place for every applicants. If required DIAC will verify the employment experience for which you are claiming points. Verification can be inform of phone, email to hr, physically visit the work place etc. Main concern to DIAC is whether your submitted documents are genuine. Seems DIAC won't be interested in internal frictions in office.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, major reason for them to verify is to cross check whether the docs are genuine or no. 

Thank god i was a lil worried about it but my max queries have been resolved. 

Thank you Mroks.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Guys, just had a clarification in this regard. 

I had worked for a firm for a brief period of 8 months. This employment was exactly 5 years back. Due to personal reasons, I could not serve the required notice period of 3 months and hence was not relieved in a proper manner and ended up not being in good terms with the employer.

Although, I have all the necessary documents to prove my employment, I am not planning to claim points for the same as I already have more than 5 years experience without considering this brief period. Even with VETASSESS, though I have included it on my CV to avoid any unexplained gaps, I have not asked for a skills assessment for this experience as I just did not want to take a chance. 

Will this be a matter of concern for me at the DIAC stage or for state sponsorship. If I mark this as non relevant experience in my EOI, will they ask for documents and call up the employer. 

Any advice is much appreciated...


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Na mate that wont be a matter of concern whatsoever for SS. They wont call up your employer for which you're not claiming any experience. They might call your employer if you were.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Na mate that wont be a matter of concern whatsoever for SS. They wont call up your employer for which you're not claiming any experience. They might call your employer if you were.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

snarayan said:


> Guys, just had a clarification in this regard.
> 
> I had worked for a firm for a brief period of 8 months. This employment was exactly 5 years back. Due to personal reasons, I could not serve the required notice period of 3 months and hence was not relieved in a proper manner and ended up not being in good terms with the employer.
> 
> ...


If you have marked the experience as irrelevant, then DIAC won't bother to go into details of it.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Guys, just had a clarification in this regard.
> 
> I had worked for a firm for a brief period of 8 months. This employment was exactly 5 years back. Due to personal reasons, I could not serve the required notice period of 3 months and hence was not relieved in a proper manner and ended up not being in good terms with the employer.
> 
> ...


I agree, they will not take it into account.
I am trying to get 8 years of employment, and have others jobs in between, for which I am not going to claim point for.
They will base their decision upon the submitted employments.

Good luck for your test today mate


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> I agree, they will not take it into account.
> I am trying to get 8 years of employment, and have others jobs in between, for which I am not going to claim point for.
> They will base their decision upon the submitted employments.
> 
> Good luck for your test today mate


Thank you Laurinoz for your review yesterday, I remembered your points while writing my exam. FInally done with it and prefer not writing it again in my life. 

At the moment I have 2 options open WA and ACT if my occupation remains on the list. 
For ACT I need an overall 7 with a 7 in speaking and for WA, just the minimum of 6 is fine.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Thank you Laurinoz for your review yesterday, I remembered your points while writing my exam. FInally done with it and prefer not writing it again in my life.
> 
> At the moment I have 2 options open WA and ACT if my occupation remains on the list.
> For ACT I need an overall 7 with a 7 in speaking and for WA, just the minimum of 6 is fine.


You might feel a sense of relief now.
6 is indeed the minimum required for WA. But you don't get point out of it. Can you get enough from qualifs and employments if you don't score 7 in each band?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> You might feel a sense of relief now.
> 6 is indeed the minimum required for WA. But you don't get point out of it. Can you get enough from qualifs and employments if you don't score 7 in each band?


Yeah I am currently scoring 55 considering my skills assessment comes out positive. 5 points for state sponsorship takes me to 60. 

30 for age, 15 for education (Bachelors), 10 for experience (5+ years) and 5 for state sponsorship.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Yeah I am currently scoring 55 considering my skills assessment comes out positive. 5 points for state sponsorship takes me to 60.
> 
> 30 for age, 15 for education (Bachelors), 10 for experience (5+ years) and 5 for state sponsorship.


So jealous, I don't have a degree lol. My process would have been easier!!
But I am certain you will get your 7.
Just 13 days to wait


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Is there anyone who has received invitation from WA to apply for state sponsorship?????


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, me.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Yes, me.


Congratulations!!! Thats very good news, as I was starting to think that they've invited too many applicants before July 2013 and decided to take a break)) Can you please give more details? You havent applied for SS , but instead just mentioned WA on you EOI and received the invitation to apply for sponsorship? right?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Yes, me.


But u received invite as per the previous rules right???


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone been invited by wa after submitting Eoi on or after july1st???

Either WA hasn't started inviting yet or people are just basking in the happiness of being invited without sharing the joy with others


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

snarayan said:


> But u received invite as per the previous rules right???


Yes that's right. I pushed Vetasses to give me the outcome letter on 28/06, so that I was eligible to apply under the "good old rules" (which was definitely recommendable). 

Regarding processing I can't give you any feedback, but I assume that it will take a while to hear from them because

1) they need to process remaining applications
2) they need to setup the new process first
3) they have other changes currently ongoing (remake of the WASMOL,...)

Further I think, they will invite batch-wise, i.e. once per month. So in your cases I'd assume to hear from them end of the month.

Finn


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Regarding processing I can't give you any feedback, but I assume that it will take a while to hear from them because
> 
> 1) they need to process remaining applications
> 2) they need to setup the new process first
> ...


Thank you very much for a detailed reply. I have a question regarding these 3 points which you've listed..where did they come from? Or its just commong reasoning? Well, it makes sence of course..need to wait another month or so :typing: It would be really nice to get some idea whats going on there Regarding the new WASMOL: isnt't it planed for October? Are they going to rewise only the occupations listed under review?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes...the website says that the outcome of the occupations under review will be announced in October which hopefully should form the new wasmol.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Going there said:


> Thank you very much for a detailed reply. I have a question regarding these 3 points which you've listed..where did they come from? Or its just commong reasoning? Well, it makes sence of course..need to wait another month or so :typing: It would be really nice to get some idea whats going on there Regarding the new WASMOL: isnt't it planed for October? Are they going to rewise only the occupations listed under review?


Have you opted only for wa?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

snarayan, yes I've stated only WA..not too many options)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Going there said:


> snarayan, yes I've stated only WA..not too many options)))))))))))))))))))


I am also planning to apply for WA...currently my skills are being assessed by VETASSESS.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I am also planning to apply for WA...currently my skills are being assessed by VETASSESS.


Good luck to you with Vet! Hope thing will get more clear soon...


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am planning to apply for WA state sponsorship by this month In Sha Allah..I am a HR Professional want to apply under the occupation of "Human Resource Adviser - 223111...But before that I need to know one thing -

My qualification was assessed by vetassess in 2009 for the occupation of "Personnel Officer" (HR Adviser is previously referred to in ASCO as:2291-11 Personnel Officer). Do I need to assess my occupation again for my applications?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Heemu said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for WA state sponsorship by this month In Sha Allah..I am a HR Professional want to apply under the occupation of "Human Resource Adviser - 223111...But before that I need to know one thing -
> 
> My qualification was assessed by vetassess in 2009 for the occupation of "Personnel Officer" (HR Adviser is previously referred to in ASCO as:2291-11 Personnel Officer). Do I need to assess my occupation again for my applications?


What about skill assessment validity period? I don't think it will be in validity period.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

Mroks said:


> What about skill assessment validity period? I don't think it will be in validity period.


Taken from VETASSSESS website FAQ:

35. Does my Skills Assessments have an expiry date?

All Skills Assessments issued from May 2013 do not have an expiry date.

36. What should I do if my positive Skills Assessment has expired?

If your skills assessment outcome was issued by VETASSESS prior to May 2013 and has expired or is due to expire, please submit a Reissue request form (SRGO3).


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

Heemu said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for WA state sponsorship by this month In Sha Allah..I am a HR Professional want to apply under the occupation of "Human Resource Adviser - 223111...But before that I need to know one thing -
> 
> My qualification was assessed by vetassess in 2009 for the occupation of "Personnel Officer" (HR Adviser is previously referred to in ASCO as:2291-11 Personnel Officer). Do I need to assess my occupation again for my applications?


Please find this link....

point 35 and 36 Frequently asked questions (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys...I have read FAQ on their website but I am confused regarding my occupation..Let me make it clear...I did my assessment on "Personnel Officer" which was changed to "HR Adviser" on July 2010 with new ANZSCO code...Does it make any problem or I need to reassess my qualification and skills on "HR Adviser"...Really sorry if I sound like a stupid...


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Heemu said:


> Thanks guys...I have read FAQ on their website but I am confused regarding my occupation..Let me make it clear...I did my assessment on "Personnel Officer" which was changed to "HR Adviser" on July 2010 with new ANZSCO code...Does it make any problem or I need to reassess my qualification and skills on "HR Adviser"...Really sorry if I sound like a stupid...



No question is stupid Heemu. At least not this one...

Your case is quite particular, and as much as we can elaborate solutions for you, we cannot fully be sure, unless someone went through the exact same thing as you.

I highly suggest you contact Vetassess to have a real answer, you have nothing to loose and a lot to gain doing it.
What do you say?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

*EOI submitted post July 1 WA SS*



Going there said:


> yes, it could've been easier, but i dindt know that applications for WA SS were processing with such speed in the last week of June, and I've learnt that my occupation assessment has been already completed only on Monday, which was July1st.. :Cry: Well, it ok now, hope that things will get moving with WA, but no one seems to have got any experience with how its being processed in reality with the new procedures implemented..


I too have submitted my EOI post July 1st as we didn't get out ielts results until 5 July. I submitted mine on 5 July and heard nothing yet. I have asked WA how long to expect to wait and they referred me back to the website which doesn't tell you either! It seems no-one knows! Frustrating!


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> No question is stupid Heemu. At least not this one...
> 
> Your case is quite particular, and as much as we can elaborate solutions for you, we cannot fully be sure, unless someone went through the exact same thing as you.
> 
> ...


I emailed and received this reply - 

"Hello Mohammad,

Thank you for your email, and I apologise for the delay in my response.

VETASSESS changed its assessment criteria for its general occupations on 1 January 2010. VETASSESS understands that DIAC will continue to accept Skills Assessments issued under the VETASSESSS pre-2010 assessment criteria provided that the nominated occupation remains on the Skilled Occupation List and VETASSESS is the designated assessing authority for that occupation.

Generally speaking, when you apply to The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), you will need to apply for your visa under the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations system (ANZSCO), but DIAC will accept your Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO) assessment, as long as there is a matching ASCO – ANZSCO code (ASCO-ANZSCO mapping table).

However, as you have been assessed under the previous assessment criteria (qualifications only), you will need to contact the DIAC in order to confirm if the will accept your Qualification Assessment or if you are required to apply for a Skills Assessment under the current assessment criteria (qualification and employment).

Visa Inquiries line 131881

Citizenship Inquiries line 131880

Department of Immigration & Citizenship

For more information regarding the ANZSCO system, please see the following websites:

DIAC’s website 

The Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS) website 

I hope this has helped you. 

If they will not accept your current assessment, you can apply for a reassessment.

Reassessment Request Form: SRG02

So its cost me another AUD $500


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

At least you have a clear and honnest answer. You need to contact Diac and confirm with them.
I think you'll get lucky if they don't need reassessment, as the normal validity period is 3 years.
Will cross my fingers for you


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have information about the new SOL for WA? When do they tentatively publish?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Does anyone have information about the new SOL for WA? When do they tentatively publish?


Hi Redtape, it won't be before 1st October for WA. But you can already have a look at the occupations that are not available since 1st July, on the WA immi website

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

*WA new process*

hi just lodged EOI on the 9th and waiting for WA invitation. anyone already got it after the new procedure in place? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

The Marine said:


> hi just lodged EOI on the 9th and waiting for WA invitation. anyone already got it after the new procedure in place? :fingerscrossed:


I lodged my EOI on 6 July and have not heard anything. I contacted WA who said they expect to be inviting on a weekly basis for those they wish to invite. I hope they get in contact next week or I will be really worrying!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I lodged my EOI on 6 July and have not heard anything. I contacted WA who said they expect to be inviting on a weekly basis for those they wish to invite. I hope they get in contact next week or I will be really worrying!


Would they invite all who qualify (min of 55 points excluding state sponsorship) and who have selected WA as their state or would there be a selection process.

Considering WA rarely used to reject people before the change of the process, I would expect to see most of them invited.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Lets keep connected till we figure out how is the process is working. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Would they invite all who qualify (min of 55 points excluding state sponsorship) and who have selected WA as their state or would there be a selection process.
> 
> Considering WA rarely used to reject people before the change of the process, I would expect to see most of them invited.


They were very vague. I really had to dig to get them to even give me that much info. I haven't seen anyone who has been invited yet from those who submitted EOIs after 1 July, I'm hoping maybe they will start inviting next week - my EOI came out at 65 points, so we'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> They were very vague. I really had to dig to get them to even give me that much info. I haven't seen anyone who has been invited yet from those who submitted EOIs after 1 July, I'm hoping maybe they will start inviting next week - my EOI came out at 65 points, so we'll have to wait and see I guess.


if you've got 65 points, chances are you would get an invite to apply for subclass 189 if you've selected it when you submitted your EOI

and if that's the case, why bother about SS?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*Redtape,* till 1st October the up-to date list is as indicated on their webpage:
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

I think that WA will be unactive till the end of the month) but thats just stipulation..The've given too many invites in June, before the new rulles, so perhaps they've used some limit of possible invitations per month if there is such a thing as limit of course..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Going there said:


> I think that WA will be unactive till the end of the month) but thats just stipulation..The've given too many invites in June, before the new rulles, so perhaps they've used some limit of possible invitations per month if there is such a thing as limit of course..


yes looks like that, they've invited 575 people in June'13 which is almost double when compared to other previous months in 2012-13.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

snarayan said:


> yes looks like that, they've invited 575 people in June'13 which is almost double when compared to other previous months in 2012-13.


exactly! and 433invitations in May, which is also 40-50% more than in other months..hopefully, we wont have to wait till October with such generousity for the last two months


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Going there said:


> exactly! and 433invitations in May, which is also 40-50% more than in other months..hopefully, we wont have to wait till October with such generousity for the last two months


We will have a clearer picture during the first week of august when the July reports are released.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> if you've got 65 points,
> chances are you would get an invite to apply for subclass 189 if you've selected it when you submitted your EOI
> 
> and if that's the case, why bother about SS?


Because my occupation isn't on the main SOL list, but it is on WA jobs in demand list.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

If you are observing the invitation process for WA would you be able to advise me the time frame for the invitation to be sent out? Is it weekly, fortnightly or monthly.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Redtape said:


> If you are observing the invitation process for WA would you be able to advise me the time frame for the invitation to be sent out? Is it weekly, fortnightly or monthly.


This is what we don't know yet, Redtape. We have to wait for the first invites to come out to have a rough idea.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

I had applied for the SS for WA and got the approval. my first application I submitted on 22 apr and on June 12 I got a decline from them stating that I havent replied on a query till 28 days... unfortunately I never got that query in my email. might had some problem with emails.

I reapplied on 23 Jun and got the WA SS approval and visa invite within 7 days.. currently preparing for visa application.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I am now starting to worry as to why no one is being invited...please post if you have been invited after the policy change on July 1st


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I am now starting to worry as to why no one is being invited...please post if you have been invited after the policy change on July 1st


Narayan,

I didn't understand. Do you mean after the implementation of new rules no one has got invited or are we talking about the second round on 15th July?


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Why we should get worried here? If the WA occupation list is still in our favor I think it is a matter of time till they start inviting people.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Narayan,
> 
> I didn't understand. Do you mean after the implementation of new rules no one has got invited or are we talking about the second round on 15th July?


I am talking about the wa sponsorship process change..no one has been invited to apply for state sponsorship after jul1st. Not at least anyone in this forum


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Narayan,
> 
> I didn't understand. Do you mean after the implementation of new rules no one has got invited or are we talking about the second round on 15th July?


no one has been invited since the new process started on 1st of July


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

The Marine said:


> Why we should get worried here? If the WA occupation list is still in our favor I think it is a matter of time till they start inviting people.


If they don't start inviting sooner, the backlog will increase which will ultimately lead to long waiting times...this is my worry...I know there are a lot of assumptions but "worry" is a friend who is always around, no matter how small the issue is.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> If they don't start inviting sooner, the backlog will increase which will ultimately lead to long waiting times...this is my worry...I know there are a lot of assumptions but "worry" is a friend who is always around, no matter how small the issue is.


Hi Narayan S,

I presume they will trigger the state invitations process once in every 3 weeks. Coz it will give applicants enough time to adjust their nominations in skillselect so that they could be considered for the state migration program, I mean those missed from 189 invitation process could nominate themselves to 190. Perhaps give one more week. 
Even me too so closely watching this as I've to take a vital call about my future career. For the time being fingerscrossed:


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Redtape said:


> I presume they will trigger the state invitations process once in every 3 weeks. Coz it will give applicants enough time to adjust their nominations in skillselect so that they could be considered for the state migration program, I mean those missed from 189 invitation process could nominate themselves to 190. Perhaps give one more week.


It would be nice, if thats really the case..I am also among those who started worying. Maybe the've had enough of applicants in 2013 and they dont want that many immigrants any longer? Its really a great state to live in, and just too many people have been moving there for the last years. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Marine said:


> Why we should get worried here? If the WA occupation list is still in our favor I think it is a matter of time till they start inviting people.


but we dont know what will happen to it in October...And its just 2 months till October......:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Going there said:


> It would be nice, if thats really the case..I am also among those who started worying. Maybe the've had enough of applicants in 2013 and they dont want that many immigrants any longer? Its really a great state to live in, and just too many people have been moving there for the last years. I hope I am wrong.


I'm also worried don't get me wrong. I'm just trying to stay positive here because they list of occupations in demand still the same. If they won't to stop it, they would have changed the list. looks like we can't do anything but waiting!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Going there said:


> It would be nice, if thats really the case..I am also among those who started worying. Maybe the've had enough of applicants in 2013 and they dont want that many immigrants any longer? Its really a great state to live in, and just too many people have been moving there for the last years. I hope I am wrong.


This is a negative thought .for instance, the occupational ceiling for my occupation has been raised by 1500 this year. Why would diac do that if wa has stopped sponsoring. And the numbers for this year are the same as last year. So hopefully, we should hear from wa very shortly. Although I am worried, lets all try and stay positive


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Pals,

Do you think can we request WA to give us more time in case if we require more than 28 days to furnish our State nomination application form? Does anyone had gone through this phase?

Cheers!!


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Although I am worried, lets all try and stay positive


Yes, lets try and keep each other informed:cheer2: :grouphug: :typing: :xmastree:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Pals,
> 
> Do you think can we request WA to give us more time in case if we require more than 28 days to furnish our State nomination application form? Does anyone had gone through this phase?
> 
> Cheers!!


This rule has come into force only after July 1st...before that you had to directly apply to wa whenever you were ready with the application.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Another info which might ease people's minds. In July 2012 wa nominated only 18 applicants and only later started picking up its numbers. So we could hope the same this year.

And if your occupation is available now...I am almost certain it will be added to the new occupation list in October. Else, why would they not make it "not available" as they did for several occupations in order to review them.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Another info which might ease people's minds. In July 2012 wa nominated only 18 applicants and only later started picking up its numbers. So we could hope the same this year.
> 
> And if your occupation is available now...I am almost certain it will be added to the new occupation list in October. Else, why would they not make it "not available" as they did for several occupations in order to review them.


Yes I 2 agree. If your occupation is available till now in WA SOL there is a good chance of having it next year too. However I over heard they could raise IELTS bar.Not sure about the remaining changes. So the earlier the better.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

I've sent WA another email asking for when they intend to start inviting. Their response to my email asking about how often they will be inviting is below:

"Thank you for your email. It is expected that invitations will be issued weekly. Applicants who meet the criteria will be contacted via email if their EOI is being considered for an invitation."

Will let you know if they respond. Definitely all keep in touch! Fingers crossed all!


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*chargoesabroad *, thats so awsome!!!!!At least some light ) thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

I wish they could also say "when" they will start this weekly invitation process though...i wonder why they dont say a word about that..


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> I wish they could also say "when" they will start this weekly invitation process though...i wonder why they dont say a word about that..


I think they are probs backlogged with Junes still, I'm hoping! But if they reply I will post this also.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

I've called WA and asked about the invitation, the operator asked me when I lodge my EOI. I told him 9th of July. He asked me to wait as the invitation is being sent on a weekly basis. 

I think this is a positive sign that they are working on it and its just a matter of time.

Lets wait and see


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Marine*, thank you for sharing!



The Marine said:


> He asked me to wait as the invitation is being sent on a weekly basis.


hmmm..if the invitation is being sent on weekly basis, why none of us have received it yet..Or perhaps they are still inviting those who applied in June and May? I thought they had invited all of them by now..


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's hope they will invite soon, so lots of you can work on the next steps and start packing!
;-)


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can anyone advise on additional req, for those not living in wa, will be applying as offshore, website says you "may" need a job offer? Any help appreciated


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Can anyone advise on additional req, for those not living in wa, will be applying as offshore, website says you "may" need a job offer? Any help appreciated


Yes they definitely require a Job offer if you are currently living and working with in Australia other than WA. Applicable for onshore candidates only. I confirmed with them.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Response from WA regards when they will start inviting:

"Thank you for the email.

Skill Migration WA is now selecting people from Skill Select on a weekly basis.

You will be informed once your EOI has been considered.

Please make sure your EOI was lodged after 1st July 2013, otherwise we are unable to view it."


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. we are getting close finally


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Can all WASS awaiting candidates and following this thread could you share their time lines please? 

Occupation code:- 
EOI Lodged date:- 
Invitation Received Date:- 

In my case:- 

Occupation code:- 312511
EOI Lodged date:- Not Yet
Invitation Received Date:- 

Cheers.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Please make sure your EOI was lodged after 1st July 2013, otherwise we are unable to view it."


Thank you so much! That has really helped!!! My EOI has been submitted on the 26th of June and updated on the July1st. After reading your post, I gave them a call this morning to verify and they told me that I must submit a new EOI, as they dont see the ones submitted (not updated) prior to July 1st!!

So thank you very much for you post, as I would have been waiting long long time for my EOI to be viewed  ...


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Yes they definitely require a Job offer if you are currently living and working with in Australia other than WA. Applicable for onshore candidates only. I confirmed with them.


Thanks for ur info, I had missed this until now, do they ask for this before you place EOI for ss,I better get job hunting then  thought everything was good to go!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Thanks for ur info, I had missed this until now, do they ask for this before you place EOI for ss,I better get job hunting then  thought everything was good to go!


Once you invited then they will ask to produce the job offer. BTW where are you now? With in Australia? If you are with in australia which Visa you are holding now?


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Once you invited then they will ask to produce the job offer. BTW where are you now? With in Australia? If you are with in australia which Visa you are holding now?


Thank you, this is very helpful.Unfortunately I'm no longer in Australia, I'm in Ireland, have skills assessment approved and ielts over 8.0 , was just about to apply for ss as I'm a hairdresser and it is only on wa list , but am thinking I should try and secure a job offer before applying now as this may be very difficult now that I am no longer there, or even if I could go on a holiday visa and apply from there but I imagine this would complicate things more.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.Unfortunately I'm no longer in Australia, I'm in Ireland, have skills assessment approved and ielts over 8.0 , was just about to apply for ss as I'm a hairdresser and it is only on wa list , but am thinking I should try and secure a job offer before applying now as this may be very difficult now that I am no longer there, or even if I could go on a holiday visa and apply from there but I imagine this would complicate things more.


if you are no longer in Australia, and if you are going to apply for WA SS from Ireland - you do not need a job offer! hope that makes you happy. Go ahead with it  I had the same scenario and since I was no longer in Australia, my WA SS got approved.


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> if you are no longer in Australia, and if you are going to apply for WA SS from Ireland - you do not need a job offer! hope that makes you happy. Go ahead with it  I had the same scenario and since I was no longer in Australia, my WA SS got approved.


This makes me extremely happy  thanks so much, will get my EOI lodged for ss and let's hope they start inviting soon !


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.Unfortunately I'm no longer in Australia, I'm in Ireland, have skills assessment approved and ielts over 8.0 , was just about to apply for ss as I'm a hairdresser and it is only on wa list , but am thinking I should try and secure a job offer before applying now as this may be very difficult now that I am no longer there, or even if I could go on a holiday visa and apply from there but I imagine this would complicate things more.


If you are not studied in Australia then you are good to go.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Redtape said:


> If you are not studied in Australia then you are good to go.


even if you studied in Australia, but apply offshore - no work offer needed! I graduated from The University of Western Australia, and upon graduation came back to india. It took me 3 months to realise that I was eligible for WA SS if you refer to my signature (the time difference between when my EOI was submitted and when I applied for WA SS), I wasted time until I contacted the WA immigration department myself and they told me I was good to go!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> even if you studied in Australia, but apply offshore - no work offer needed! I graduated from The University of Western Australia, and upon graduation came back to india. It took me 3 months to realise that I was eligible for WA SS if you refer to my signature (the time difference between when my EOI was submitted and when I applied for WA SS), I wasted time until I contacted the WA immigration department myself and they told me I was good to go!


Lucky U.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> if you are no longer in Australia, and if you are going to apply for WA SS from Ireland - you do not need a job offer! hope that makes you happy. Go ahead with it  I had the same scenario and since I was no longer in Australia, my WA SS got approved.


Hi,
just saw your details which says meds 03/07, do you need meds and PCC when you apply for visa application even before CO? or we can apply for visa and then need to produce meds? 
any inputs will be helpful


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Hi,
> just saw your details which says meds 03/07, do you need meds and PCC when you apply for visa application even before CO? or we can apply for visa and then need to produce meds?
> any inputs will be helpful


its always a good idea to do your meds and PCC after you've applied for the visa, and before a CO is assigned to your case. Its a good idea to frontload all the required documents (including meds and PCC) since it expedites the whole process rather than waiting for the CO to be allocated.

hope that answers your query. Good luck!


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> its always a good idea to do your meds and PCC after you've applied for the visa, and before a CO is assigned to your case. Its a good idea to frontload all the required documents (including meds and PCC) since it expedites the whole process rather than waiting for the CO to be allocated.
> 
> hope that answers your query. Good luck!



Thanks.. ok so for visa application we don't require PCC immediately and it could be produced post CO. also I thought for meds, CO will provide the instructions specific for you and family member. isnt that the case?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

1) apply for the visa
2) get your PCC done
3) get your medicals done 
4) wait for the CO to be assigned
5) get the grant!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> 1) apply for the visa
> 2) get your PCC done
> 3) get your medicals done
> 4) wait for the CO to be assigned
> 5) get the grant!


Hi mindfreak, Indian pcc from the uk takes 45 days, so do you think the co will wait that long?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> 1) apply for the visa
> 2) get your PCC done
> 3) get your medicals done
> 4) wait for the CO to be assigned
> 5) get the grant!


Is it a problem if I collect my PCC before applying???


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

you can even organise your PCC before applying for the visa, doesnt really matter. But, just do the medical after you've applied for the visa.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

ok things started to move. Just received a message from SKILL Select with a letter from WA gov. The Letter says that they are looking into my EOI and I'll be invited if I'm qualified. fingers crossed!


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Marine, fingers crossed! pls, keep us updated. How many points have u got and what occupation, if you don't mind sharing


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Going there said:


> The Marine, fingers crossed! pls, keep us updated. How many points have u got and what occupation, if you don't mind sharing


I've 60 points including WA. Occupation Mechanical Engineer. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Marine, thank you and good luck! me too 60 points, that's why I was interested. fingers crossed...


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all

Received my invitation from WA to apply for state sponsorship today!!!! Woohoo!! (EOI submitted 6 July 2013)


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Great...how many points did you claim???


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*chargoesabroad*, Congratulations!!! Can you tell how many points and the occupation? thank you!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> *chargoesabroad*, Congratulations!!! Can you tell how many points and the occupation? thank you!


65 points.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> Received my invitation from WA to apply for state sponsorship today!!!! Woohoo!! (EOI submitted 6 July 2013)


Congrats! Excellent news, you must be thrilled right now


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*chargoesabroad*, can you please clarify if you have received any notification that you EOI has been viewed by WA prior to receiving the invitation to apply?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> *chargoesabroad*, can you please clarify if you have received any notification that you EOI has been viewed by WA prior to receiving the invitation to apply?


Yes I did, about 2 hours before the email from WA


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Yes I did, about 2 hours before the email from WA


that means that liked your EOI right away)))) contratulations and please, keep us updated :clap2:


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> that means that liked your EOI right away)))) contratulations and please, keep us updated :clap2:


Will do. Still a long way to go but getting each step closer! Good luck all!


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

*Hi*



ningbo said:


> Hi, is there anybody applying WA state sponsorship recently and get nomination from the gov? Can you share your progress of the application in the following way??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Received WA sponsorship in less than 30 days.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Going there said:


> The Marine, thank you and good luck! me too 60 points, that's why I was interested. fingers crossed...


I've received the SS WA and I've replied to SS on the 18th. looks like they will continue working in fast manner... Good luck everyone!


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Marine said:


> I've received the SS WA and I've replied to SS on the 18th. looks like they will continue working in fast manner... Good luck everyone!


*The Marine*, do I understand you correctly that they have approved the sponsorship already today ? Or they just invited you to apply for it?


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Going there said:


> *The Marine*, do I understand you correctly that they have approved the sponsorship already today ? Or they just invited you to apply for it?


Just been invited to apply and I've already done so. I thought if you are approved they would invite you and you pay... did i get it wrong?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Marine*, i think you are at the 2nd phase out of 3 phases of SS. plese, see the explained procedure which I've received by mail from WA to my question regarding the procedure:

"If your EOI appears to meet the above requirements in the preliminary assessment, you will receive an email advising you that your expression of interest is being considered by Western Australia. No action is to be taken at this stage.

After further consideration, if eligible, you will receive another email with an invitation to apply for State nomination.

You will then have 28 days to complete your application which must meet the State nomination criteria.

If your application is successful, Skilled Migration Western Australia will nominate you in SkillSelect and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship will send you an invitation to apply for your visa."


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Going there said:


> *The Marine*, i think you are at the 2nd phase out of 3 phases of SS. plese, see the explained procedure which I've received by mail from WA to my question regarding the procedure:
> 
> "If your EOI appears to meet the above requirements in the preliminary assessment, you will receive an email advising you that your expression of interest is being considered by Western Australia. No action is to be taken at this stage.
> 
> ...


The way I understood it, that there will be an internal communication between WA & DIAC after I've completed the invitation. once this is done, DIAC will invite me to apply for the Visa. in other words, WA already approved my EOI in WA and the next step should be coming from DIAC to invite me to apply for the visa.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Marine, maybe..We will have to see how it happens with you..for now you are the first one on this thread


----------



## acpc200 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Marine said:


> The way I understood it, that there will be an internal communication between WA & DIAC after I've completed the invitation. once this is done, DIAC will invite me to apply for the Visa. in other words, WA already approved my EOI in WA and the next step should be coming from DIAC to invite me to apply for the visa.


Hey Marine, 

I got an invitation to apply today but when i went to take the test it wouldn´t let me log on...Did you have any problems with it?


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

acpc200 said:


> Hey Marine,
> 
> I got an invitation to apply today but when i went to take the test it wouldn´t let me log on...Did you have any problems with it?


No it was fine this AM... Give them a call if u still facing issues. Good luck!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

acpc200 said:


> Hey Marine,
> 
> I got an invitation to apply today but when i went to take the test it wouldn´t let me log on...Did you have any problems with it?


I'm having problems ...technology!!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I'm having problems ...technology!!!


Technology is always a spoilt sport!!! 

I am sure it will all be fine tomorrow! Just Relax and bask in the happiness of being invited. Congratulations again


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Informative, 

Thanks.. 

I am awaiting for invitation. I dont know how much time i have to wait.

Do you have any idea how long to wait for invitation after EOI lodged.



Going there said:


> *The Marine*, i think you are at the 2nd phase out of 3 phases of SS. plese, see the explained procedure which I've received by mail from WA to my question regarding the procedure:
> 
> "If your EOI appears to meet the above requirements in the preliminary assessment, you will receive an email advising you that your expression of interest is being considered by Western Australia. No action is to be taken at this stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

thanich said:


> Informative,
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> ...


Nearly 2 weeks in my case. EOI lodged 6 July, invite received 18 July


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi, Thanks for your reply.. Congrats first for the invitation you have received. What is your point and which occupation you have applied for..

I have lodged my EOI on 27th June still I am awaiting for response.. I have 60 points including SS. Do you have any idea maximum how long to wait for invitation.




chargoesabroad said:


> Nearly 2 weeks in my case. EOI lodged 6 July, invite received 18 July


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply.. Congrats first for the invitation you have received. What is your point and which occupation you have applied for..
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 27th June still I am awaiting for response.. I have 60 points including SS. Do you have any idea maximum how long to wait for invitation.


Hi Thanich, as far I know, you must submit your EOI before 1st July. Otherwise WA would not take your EOI under consideration.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

The Marine said:


> The way I understood it, that there will be an internal communication between WA & DIAC after I've completed the invitation. once this is done, DIAC will invite me to apply for the Visa. in other words, WA already approved my EOI in WA and the next step should be coming from DIAC to invite me to apply for the visa.


As far I know, when you are invited by WA, you would be given a unique ID or code and you must use that to submit your application to WA. Initially it is an invitation to submit your application to WA and when your application will be approved by WA, you will receive an email from them followed by the DIAC invitation. Hope this information will be helpful for you. keep us informed in future about your experience.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,

I have submitted my eoi on june 27th.





shishir said:


> Hi Thanich, as far I know, you must submit your EOI before 1st July. Otherwise WA would not take your EOI under consideration.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my eoi on june 27th.


Sorry, it must be submitted after 1st July


----------



## DaniDM (Jul 11, 2013)

The Marine said:


> The way I understood it, that there will be an internal communication between WA & DIAC after I've completed the invitation. once this is done, DIAC will invite me to apply for the Visa. in other words, WA already approved my EOI in WA and the next step should be coming from DIAC to invite me to apply for the visa.


Hi Marine,

Did you have to take the WA test too? What was it like?

I will be going ahead with it tomorrow, so any tips or additional info re this step would be great...

Thanks!!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

acpc200 said:


> Hey Marine,
> 
> I got an invitation to apply today but when i went to take the test it wouldn´t let me log on...Did you have any problems with it?


Hi acpc200, what do you mean by WA test?????????????


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hi acpc200, what do you mean by WA test?????????????


Once you are invited to apply part of the application is some tests. Don't panic they aren't timed or anything like that, it's just to demonstrate you have researched WA information. You need 60% on each part of the test and you can keep retaking it until you get 60%


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Once you are invited to apply part of the application is some tests. Don't panic they aren't timed or anything like that, it's just to demonstrate you have researched WA information. You need 60% on each part of the test and you can keep retaking it until you get 60%


Thanks so much for this info, learned something today!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Once you are invited to apply part of the application is some tests. Don't panic they aren't timed or anything like that, it's just to demonstrate you have researched WA information. You need 60% on each part of the test and you can keep retaking it until you get 60%


Thanks for the information. Have you taken your test?? If yes, can you supply us with the questions you had to answer???


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

DaniDM said:


> Hi Marine,
> 
> Did you have to take the WA test too? What was it like?
> 
> ...


you will need to use the links provided in the invitation to search for answers. nothing special. good luck!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

shishir said:


> Thanks for the information. Have you taken your test?? If yes, can you supply us with the questions you had to answer???


You'll have different questions depending on the area you intend to reside in. Yes I've taken it, it's fine so don't worry about 'the test' part


----------



## DaniDM (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> You'll have different questions depending on the area you intend to reside in. Yes I've taken it, it's fine so don't worry about 'the test' part


Test done, 100% on all three so that's great. But now the dates are acting up on me!!! I put in all dates correctly (and checked multiple times), but on the final review page (before you press confirm and pay), they are coming up all mangled...it looks like they all shifted by 1 day forward. So now I don't know...if I confirm, and the DOB is incorrect for dependents etc. later DIAC may question it? 

Arrrrgh, another delay, and over something so trivial. 
Do I just submit and follow up with an email, or wait (some more) until Monday and ask them what to do. Any thoughts? Anyone with similar issues?

Thanks!!!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

DaniDM said:


> Test done, 100% on all three so that's great. But now the dates are acting up on me!!! I put in all dates correctly (and checked multiple times), but on the final review page (before you press confirm and pay), they are coming up all mangled...it looks like they all shifted by 1 day forward. So now I don't know...if I confirm, and the DOB is incorrect for dependents etc. later DIAC may question it?
> 
> Arrrrgh, another delay, and over something so trivial.
> Do I just submit and follow up with an email, or wait (some more) until Monday and ask them what to do. Any thoughts? Anyone with similar issues?
> ...


Yes had the same problem. I rang WA skilled migration and they said to submit it and then send an email with the correct dates. They are aware of the issue and trying to fix it


----------



## DaniDM (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Yes had the same problem. I rang WA skilled migration and they said to submit it and then send an email with the correct dates. They are aware of the issue and trying to fix it


Thanks for sharing chargoesabroad!! Did you email [email protected] or did they give you a different address for this?

Many thanks again, you're a star


----------



## DaniDM (Jul 11, 2013)

deleting duplicate


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

DaniDM said:


> Thanks for sharing chargoesabroad!! Did you email [email protected] or did they give you a different address for this?
> 
> Many thanks again, you're a star


Yep- that email address is the one i used. Ensure you mention your NOM number


----------



## Zuri (Jul 21, 2013)

hi everyone! I saw that some of you have already completed sponsorship application. Can you please tell me if you were required to upload any documents or you just took the test and completed the forms? Do the ask for proof of funds? I know they didn't before the 1st of july. But now it isn't clear to me if they do. Thank you!


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Zuri said:


> hi everyone! I saw that some of you have already completed sponsorship application. Can you please tell me if you were required to upload any documents or you just took the test and completed the forms? Do the ask for proof of funds? I know they didn't before the 1st of july. But now it isn't clear to me if they do. Thank you!


They just ask you about the amount of Money you will bring with you. no docs has been uploaded


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how long does it take till DIAC ask us to lodge visa?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

After Signing the Sponsorship agreement, I took exactly one (1) day for DIAC to invite me.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> After Signing the Sponsorship agreement, I took exactly one (1) day for DIAC to invite me.


Thanks! Do you have a CO already assigned?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

no. just lodged the visa 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

My friend wants to lodge State nomination application to WA. He doesnt use this forum. Hence I am enquiring on his behalf. Can someone please tell me the procedure. I read the immigraiton WA webiste. It says, first we need to lodge EOI. Then we get email from WA with the link where we can apply online. Please tell me what all docs do they require too?

Thanks
Rock


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there any processing charges for the application?


----------



## bhaire (Aug 10, 2012)

Au$ 200


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Bhaire, thanks..it shows no fees in the website..What the conditions for applying? First lodge EOI, then they will send us a link for State application? What all docs do we need?


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

*iinvitation to lodge visa*



chargoesabroad said:


> Yep- that email address is the one i used. Ensure you mention your NOM number


Hi, did you receive any confirmation or request from DIAC to lodge your visa? I started to get worried as I didn't hear back. I've acknowledged the SS 19/7


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

The Marine said:


> Hi, did you receive any confirmation or request from DIAC to lodge your visa? I started to get worried as I didn't hear back. I've acknowledged the SS 19/7


I haven't heard anything since I completed the application on 19/7. I thought WA contacts us next with a SS agreement and once that's signed they nominate in skillselect??

So I'm waiting on WA sending me an agreement via email if my application was successful.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Pals,
> 
> Do you think can we request WA to give us more time in case if we require more than 28 days to furnish our State nomination application form? Does anyone had gone through this phase?
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi Redtape,

Can u please tell me what is the condition to apply to WA for State nomination application. My friend who is not a Forum user asked me to put this question here. Got no relevant reply. FIrst we lodge EOI then get a link to submit State nomination application form within 28 days, am i Correct? What all docs do we need? What are processing charges? mode of payment etc. For EOI , since he is married, will he need spouse passport and other details or not?

what is average processing time for WA applicants?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Redtape,
> 
> Can u please tell me what is the condition to apply to WA for State nomination application. My friend who is not a Forum user asked me to put this question here. Got no relevant reply. FIrst we lodge EOI then get a link to submit State nomination application form within 28 days, am i Correct? What all docs do we need? What are processing charges? mode of payment etc. For EOI , since he is married, will he need spouse passport and other details or not?
> 
> what is average processing time for WA applicants?


I would go on the WA skilled migration website it has all the info you need apart from waiting times which is what most of us are querying on here at the moment


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for your kind response. In the website it says,

1. First we lodge EOI on SkillSelect
2. Then Skilled Migration Western Australia contacts eligible applicants by email through Skill Select with a link to the State nomination application form, which must be completed within 28 days

It is a little different then South Australia application, where you can immediately apply for State nomination application once you finish lodging your EOI by providing the EOI ID.


----------



## bhaire (Aug 10, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Bhaire, thanks..it shows no fees in the website..What the conditions for applying? First lodge EOI, then they will send us a link for State application? What all docs do we need?


After completing EOI with 60 points and preferred state WA, they (WA) will send you an email with application link and test(about WA living, systems) within 1 or 2 weeks.
They provide relevant websites for the preparation for the test. You can get 80- 90% answers in google. Once you pass the test you will require to pay AUS$200 for application submission.
No any documents are required to be uploaded. Only you have to declare available funds for resettlement in WA.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

bhaire said:


> After completing EOI with 60 points and preferred state WA, they (WA) will send you an email with application link and test(about WA living, systems) within 1 or 2 weeks.
> They provide relevant websites for the preparation for the test. You can get 80- 90% answers in google. Once you pass the test you will require to pay AUS$200 for application submission.
> No any documents are required to be uploaded. Only you have to declare available funds for resettlement in WA.


mate, thanks a lot..EOI has already been submitted with pass marks. 

Now, waiting for their email..it is great that we dont have to upload any documents like skill assessment, IELTS Test Report Form, Passport Copy, Bank Statement for first three months if granted a visa, etc...Are you going to Perth as well?

so, how far did you reach with your visa processing? share your timeline..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thank you for your kind response. In the website it says,
> 
> 1. First we lodge EOI on SkillSelect
> 2. Then Skilled Migration Western Australia contacts eligible applicants by email through Skill Select with a link to the State nomination application form, which must be completed within 28 days
> ...




Also i hear that they will publishing nomination results on weekly basis.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your email.

The first step in applying for State nomination is to lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) in the Department of Immigration and Citizenship SkillSelect database.

Skilled Migration Western Australia reviews the EOIs in SkillSelect weekly and makes contact with eligible applicants.

For your EOI to be eligible you must:

· Score at least 60 for the DIAC points test. This includes the points for State nomination which are automatically included in your EOI:
o Five points for the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and
o Ten points for the Skilled - Nominated (provisional) (subclass 489) visa.

· Have evidence of a skills assessment suitable for permanent migration in your nominated occupation.

· Have a nominated occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 1 or 2.

· Have evidence of at least competent English (International English Language Testing System result of at least six in each band).

· Be younger than 50 years of age.

· Have Western Australia selected as the preferred State. You can also select ANY if you wish for other States to view you EOI also.

If your EOI appears to meet the above requirements in the preliminary assessment, you will receive an email advising you that your expression of interest is being considered by Western Australia. No action is to be taken at this stage.

After further consideration, if eligible, you will receive another email with an invitation to apply for State nomination.

You will then have 28 days to complete your application which must meet the State nomination criteria.

If your application is successful, Skilled Migration Western Australia will nominate you in SkillSelect and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship will send you an invitation to apply for your visa.

Regards


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much mate! My friends a mechanical engineer too...did you do any background research on the job prospects at WA...He was not sure if he should choose WA or ANY option, however someone in the forum told me its not good to choose ANY state option..Thus, he randomly chose WA.. I think we will get an email by Friday..Did you already receive invitation to apply?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thank you very much mate! My friends a mechanical engineer too...did you do any background research on the job prospects at WA...He was not sure if he should choose WA or ANY option, however someone in the forum told me its not good to choose ANY state option..Thus, he randomly chose WA.. I think we will get an email by Friday..Did you already receive invitation to apply?


Nopes mate..Still in skills assessment stage.
I am also mechanical engineer and looking forward to the same questions.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

WA migration stated in an email:

'If your [WA SS] application is successful, Skilled Migration Western Australia will send you an agreement to sign and when returned, will nominate you in SkillSelect. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship will send you an invitation to apply for your visa.'

Just to ensure people realise that the next step is contact from WA with the agreement as I thought. Only after this will DIAC invite you to apply for visa.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> mate, thanks a lot..EOI has already been submitted with pass marks.
> 
> Now, waiting for their email..it is great that we dont have to upload any documents like skill assessment, IELTS Test Report Form, Passport Copy, Bank Statement for first three months if granted a visa, etc...Are you going to Perth as well?
> 
> so, how far did you reach with your visa processing? share your timeline..




i suppose they will be accepting SS applications since october right?
So you will need to wait till long isnt it?

Cheers


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> WA migration stated in an email:
> 
> 'If your [WA SS] application is successful, Skilled Migration Western Australia will send you an agreement to sign and when returned, will nominate you in SkillSelect. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship will send you an invitation to apply for your visa.'
> 
> Just to ensure people realise that the next step is contact from WA with the agreement as I thought. Only after this will DIAC invite you to apply for visa.


Did they mention anything with regards to the timeframe by when we can expect a decision?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Did they mention anything with regards to the timeframe by when we can expect a decision?


Please have a look at my previous posts.I guess there is a timeline.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> i suppose they will be accepting SS applications since october right?
> So you will need to wait till long isnt it?
> 
> Cheers


Who told you that? We cant wait that long...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


*Initial Contact*
Your Expression of Interest is being considered by the Government of Western Australia. 
This is not an invitation to apply for State nomination. 
If you are eligible for an invitation you will be contacted by email.

My friend got this message in Skill Select. He lodged EOI yesterday. I hope he receives invitation to apply for SS soon...Who said they will be accpeting SS applications from October? where is the reference metallica.kyoto?


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> WA migration stated in an email:
> 
> 'If your [WA SS] application is successful, Skilled Migration Western Australia will send you an agreement to sign and when returned, will nominate you in SkillSelect. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship will send you an invitation to apply for your visa.'
> 
> Just to ensure people realise that the next step is contact from WA with the agreement as I thought. Only after this will DIAC invite you to apply for visa.


chargoesabroad, I'm really confused. I called WA this morning and told me that I should get the invitation directly from DIAC if WA approved my application.
I asked them about time frame, and they told me they have no idea at this moment.

looks like we will have to wait and see again! fingers crossed


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear Experts : Any one has a latest updates about WA changes. 
My occupation was not available from July onwards. People who applying through agents, any updates?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Did they mention anything with regards to the timeframe by when we can expect a decision?


No, I've asked again in an email. They never seem to answer a question directly!


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

The Marine said:


> chargoesabroad, I'm really confused. I called WA this morning and told me that I should get the invitation directly from DIAC if WA approved my application.
> I asked them about time frame, and they told me they have no idea at this moment.
> 
> looks like we will have to wait and see again! fingers crossed


Hi there, looks like you are right. Just received the agreement from SSWA this morning. signed it and sent back... did you receive yours?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

The Marine said:


> Hi there, looks like you are right. Just received the agreement from SSWA this morning. signed it and sent back... did you receive yours?


Yep got mine too! Another step closer. Now we await DIAC to contact us. Other people on forums have said its taken up to 30days to be contacted by DIAC at this point. Keep in touch and let us know how long it takes for you and I will too! Good luck with the next steps! Oh, I'm going to do my meds before applying for visa - you can get the referral letter in advance which I've already done. Also gonna do PCC too, hopefully then when a CO is assigned it will be a quicker process


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi there*

Congrats you guys.. I am waiting for mine...


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

thanich said:


> Congrats you guys.. I am waiting for mine...


It won't be long I'm sure. Took exactly a week.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Yep got mine too! Another step closer. Now we await DIAC to contact us. Other people on forums have said its taken up to 30days to be contacted by DIAC at this point. Keep in touch and let us know how long it takes for you and I will too! Good luck with the next steps! Oh, I'm going to do my meds before applying for visa - you can get the referral letter in advance which I've already done. Also gonna do PCC too, hopefully then when a CO is assigned it will be a quicker process


how you would apply for Med? is there a list of approved clinics to do so? I'd appreciate if you can share this with me.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Marine, chargoesabroad*, Congratulations!!! Now the process is rolling))


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Youhooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just got my invitation to applyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

The Marine said:


> how you would apply for Med? is there a list of approved clinics to do so? I'd appreciate if you can share this with me.


Go to 
My Health Declarations

This has the my health declarations info on.

If you then go to 
Contact Us

It gives you the list of hospitals you can use to book your health checks


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

really?how come they are already giving SS..They were not accepting applications since july and they have mentioned that they will give results from october?

can some please clarify?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> really?how come they are already giving SS..They were not accepting applications since july and they have mentioned that they will give results from october?
> 
> can some please clarify?


thats only for certain occupations mentioned on the website. All other occupations continue to be invited.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> thats only for certain occupations mentioned on the website. All other occupations continue to be invited.


oh really?for what occupations.Are they accepting for mechanical engineers now?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> thats only for certain occupations mentioned on the website. All other occupations continue to be invited.


Hi bro i tried to find on their website but cant find for which occupations they are still accepting invitations.could you please help me to get the info.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi bro Mechanical Engineer still in available position.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

Check the above link for info.

Dont worry you will recieve invitation soon.... 



metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi bro i tried to find on their website but cant find for which occupations they are still accepting invitations.could you please help me to get the info.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey but that list if for 2012-13 now its 2013-14 isnt it?
As far as i understand they state they are no longer accepting applications untill oct 2013.


_The State sponsorship process has changed and Skilled Migration Western Australia at the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications for State sponsorship from 1 July 2013.

Eligible applicants will be invited to apply through the Department of Immigration and Citizenship SkillSelect system.

This will be referred to as State nomination.

The new process is as follows:

1 Submit an expression of interest to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship through the SkillSelect database.

2 The Department of Training and Workforce Development selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State nomination.

3 If invited to apply, you will be given a unique identifier to submit an application to the Department of Training and Workforce Development.

To be considered for State nomination you must meet the current 2012-13 criteria for State sponsorship which is available on the How to apply for State nomination page.

It is anticipated that a new criteria will be implemented on 1 October 2013 for State nominations along with a new Western Australian skilled migration occupation list._


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I am really confused.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey but that list if for 2012-13 now its 2013-14 isnt it?
> As far as i understand they state they are no longer accepting applications untill oct 2013.
> 
> 
> ...


Where does it say they have stopped accepting applications. There is no confusion here. Read thru the entire "latest news" section to get the complete picture.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey but that list if for 2012-13 now its 2013-14 isnt it?
> As far as i understand they state they are no longer accepting applications untill oct 2013.
> 
> 
> ...


Where does it say they have stopped inviting clients??? ME is there..my friend has received initial contact from WA government..Now waiting for invitation to apply..

Can some one please tell me after the initial contact email, how long does one have to wait for the invitation to apply email?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hello boss*

They are still following the 2012-2013 nomination list. If they have cap reached in specific occupation that respective occupation will be in “NOT AVAILABLE” position.

This will be updated in WA website time to time. I think you are confused with this statement in website *“It is anticipated the review will be completed on 1 October 2013 and the outcome will be published on the website”* However you read this also *“ Please see the Occupations in demand page for all available occupations.”

*I guess you have confused. Do not worry Mechanical Engineer is still in available position.


metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey but that list if for 2012-13 now its 2013-14 isnt it?
> As far as i understand they state they are no longer accepting applications untill oct 2013.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Where does it say they have stopped inviting clients??? ME is there..my friend has received initial contact from WA government..Now waiting for invitation to apply..
> 
> Can some one please tell me after the initial contact email, how long does one have to wait for the invitation to apply email?


Took 2 weeks from submitting EOI (6 july 2013) to receiving invite in my case


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Where does it say they have stopped accepting applications. There is no confusion here. Read thru the entire "latest news" section to get the complete picture.


Hi bro actually i was referring to this

The State sponsorship process has changed and Skilled Migration Western Australia at the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications for State sponsorship from 1 July 2013.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

It means they have changed their process. They were accepting applications directly until June 30th but from July 1st, we need to submit EOI and they will select application from the pool to be invited to apply for state sponsorship.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Can anyone advise why the system says "log in failed" when trying to submit application ?
Thank you!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> Can anyone advise why the system says "log in failed" when trying to submit application ?
> Thank you!


Need to ensure you enter any middle names if your EOI has middle names


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Need to ensure you enter any middle names if your EOI has middle names


thank you,that was really the case..thanks a lot. Unfortunately,couldn't complete the application,went back to the previous sections and it didn't let me log in again, saying that the application already exists or the invitation lapsed...I am shocked


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> thank you,that was really the case..thanks a lot. Unfortunately,couldn't complete the application,went back to the previous sections and it didn't let me log in again, saying that the application already exists or the invitation lapsed...I am shocked


Yes I had a lot of problems with the application ICT wise. Had to ring WA in the end. The birth dates were changing and the job search list didn't give 3 boxes etc. it was also very slow and clunky and kicked me out a few times when trying to go back through it.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Took 2 weeks from submitting EOI (6 july 2013) to receiving invite in my case


Hi Chargoesabroad,

Congrats. How many points do u have? What is your occupation? I just lodge EOI on 24 july...hope to get invite soon. I only have 60 pts...


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me how long it takes from initial contact email to invite? Lodged EOI 22 July , initial contact email 23rd July but haven't heard anything since . Any info much appreciated


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me how long it takes from initial contact email to invite? Lodged EOI 22 July , initial contact email 23rd July but haven't heard anything since . Any info much appreciated


Hi Amandasher77

What is initial contact email? Can you share to us. I submitted on 24 july...havent heard anything then.

Thanks!


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can somebody plz assist me regarding the visa payment by icici bank travel card - whether the card should be in my name or my wife can buy the card in her name and make the payment? In other words I wanted to know whether there is a similar clause like the debit card in person payment for the travel card. She is dependent and not a second applicant.


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi Amandasher77
> 
> What is initial contact email? Can you share to us. I submitted on 24 july...havent heard anything then.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi , 
It's the first point of contact. An email basically saying that wa are interested in sponsoring you and they have viewed your EOI on skillselect. It says they are considering your application and if they are interested you will receive an invitation. I had 65 points and applying as hairdresser. Hope this helps.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me how long it takes from initial contact email to invite? Lodged EOI 22 July , initial contact email 23rd July but haven't heard anything since . Any info much appreciated


Got my invite from skillselect today to apply for the 190 visa!! Yay. Another step closer....slowly but surely


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi bro*



chargoesabroad said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today to apply for the 190 visa!! Yay. Another step closer....slowly but surely


What is your point...?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today to apply for the 190 visa!! Yay. Another step closer....slowly but surely


Yay :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi ,
> It's the first point of contact. An email basically saying that wa are interested in sponsoring you and they have viewed your EOI on skillselect. It says they are considering your application and if they are interested you will receive an invitation. I had 65 points and applying as hairdresser. Hope this helps.


Thanks so much...i havent received it...so worries now...


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today to apply for the 190 visa!! Yay. Another step closer....slowly but surely


Congrats  can you tell me how long it took to receive invite after initial contact email ?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

thanich said:


> What is your point...?


I didn't mean to reply to your thread, my error when I clicked post thread. 

But in reference to your question it took 2 hours from receiving email from Skillselect to say WA were looking at my EOI to receiving an email from WA with the invite to apply for SS.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I didn't mean to reply to your thread, my error when I clicked post thread.
> 
> But in reference to your question it took 2 hours from receiving email from Skillselect to say WA were looking at my EOI to receiving an email from WA with the invite to apply for SS.


Thats damn quick..my friend has received initial contact email on 22nd July. I hope he receives invitation to apply next week..


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thats damn quick..my friend has received initial contact email on 22nd July. I hope he receives invitation to apply next week..


Hi Rocky,

When did your friend submit EOI?

Thanks


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today to apply for the 190 visa!! Yay. Another step closer....slowly but surely


same here, however couldn't login as looks like there is system maintenance going on.

Things went pretty quick after all!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:


The Marine said:


> same here, however couldn't login as looks like there is system maintenance going on.
> 
> Things went pretty quick after all!


Yep lets hope it continues that way! Congrats!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> When did your friend submit EOI?
> 
> Thanks


Submitted EOI on the 23rd of July. Got the initial contact email a day after. Now, waiting for invitation to apply for SS. What about yours?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Submitted EOI on the 23rd of July. Got the initial contact email a day after. Now, waiting for invitation to apply for SS. What about yours?


I submited on 24 july...havent received any email from them hix...what is your friend's occupation? I am plant engineer. 

I do not know what happens to my case...1 week already.


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I submited on 24 july...havent received any email from them hix...what is your friend's occupation? I am plant engineer.
> 
> I do not know what happens to my case...1 week already.


Don't panic, it took 2 weeks before WA looked at my EOI. Once they looked they emailed my invite within 2 hours


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Don't panic, it took 2 weeks before WA looked at my EOI. Once they looked they emailed my invite within 2 hours


Thanks...hope i will receive their invitation soon...


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there, 

Can anyone explain if i lodge 190 & 189 visa... is it possible state nomination will not be for considered due to i apply also for 189 .. ?

Thanks in advance for your reply...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

thanich said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone explain if i lodge 190 & 189 visa... is it possible state nomination will not be for considered due to i apply also for 189 .. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply...


State nomination will be considered provided you file for it at the chosen state site. That is you have to file application for state sponsorship as per state criteria.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi Mroks*

My question is like this.

I have lodged EOI mentioning 190 (WA state sponsorhip) and 189 visa category in sametime. Is it possible WA do not consider me due to i have applied for general skilled migrant category also kept in open status. 

Please respond me back for question...




Mroks said:


> State nomination will be considered provided you file for it at the chosen state site. That is you have to file application for state sponsorship as per state criteria.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

thanich said:


> My question is like this.
> 
> I have lodged EOI mentioning 190 (WA state sponsorhip) and 189 visa category in sametime. Is it possible WA do not consider me due to i have applied for general skilled migrant category also kept in open status.
> 
> Please respond me back for question...


WA will consider you for the invitation to apply for WA SS. Hoping you have selected WA for 190 sub class.


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

*WA ss*



The Marine said:


> same here, however couldn't login as looks like there is system maintenance going on.
> 
> Things went pretty quick after all!


Hi The Marine 
Do live in the UAE ? I am living in the UAE too, and I filled the WA ss application and test on Friday 26
Please could you contact me 

Thanks


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi The Marine
> Do live in the UAE ? I am living in the UAE too, and I filled the WA ss application and test on Friday 26
> Please could you contact me
> 
> Thanks


aly8000 at yahoo dot com
Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I submited on 24 july...havent received any email from them hix...what is your friend's occupation? I am plant engineer.
> 
> I do not know what happens to my case...1 week already.


Mechanical Engineer. Have patience..you will receive it soon..We also didnt receive any updates after the initial contact mail. Hopefully next week, we will get it.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Same here guys... I am also plant engineer....




Rocky Balboa said:


> Mechanical Engineer. Have patience..you will receive it soon..We also didnt receive any updates after the initial contact mail. Hopefully next week, we will get it.


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

Does any one know how many weeks it take to receiver the approval from the time you submit the documents to WA after the invitation .

I read some where else , it is around 2 Weeks is that right ??


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

AHMEDKA said:


> Does any one know how many weeks it take to receiver the approval from the time you submit the documents to WA after the invitation .
> 
> I read some where else , it is around 2 Weeks is that right ??


Exactly 1 week in my case.


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

One week only to get the State approval ,since you submit the documents that sound good , I get invitation from WA last week and I am planning to submit the test and paper today .

I checked their website and it is mention that processing time is 34 days so I get worry .


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

AHMEDKA said:


> One week only to get the State approval ,since you submit the documents that sound good , I get invitation from WA last week and I am planning to submit the test and paper today .
> 
> I checked their website and it is mention that processing time is 34 days so I get worry .


Hi Ahmedka
What do you mean by paper
I think it is only online test and application no document required
Please am I true ? No documents required


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi Ahmedka
> What do you mean by paper
> I think it is only online test and application no document required
> Please am I true ? No documents required


My agent request the Assessment and the Ielts and CV


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

AHMEDKA said:


> My agent request the Assessment and the Ielts and CV


No documents required. But if your SS application is approved WA will send you an agreement to sign, scan and email back. Not sure why your agent would ask for these docs at this stage unless they are getting the docs ready for the visa invite


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> aly8000 at yahoo dot com
> Thanks


Please PM me if you need help


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today to apply for the 190 visa!! Yay. Another step closer....slowly but surely


Hi there, I've submitted my visa and I was checking it today. found that all the links and medics are active. is this normal? I managed to download the HAP forms and got my medics scheduled? did you have the same? Status in progress


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

The Marine said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my visa and I was checking it today. found that all the links and medics are active. is this normal? I managed to download the HAP forms and got my medics scheduled? did you have the same? Status in progress


I don't know as I haven't submitted my application yet, doing my PCC and meds first and submitting it all together. I've read that this will make the process faster, so I'm waiting on my PCC and booking meds next week.


----------



## DaniDM (Jul 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I don't know as I haven't submitted my application yet, doing my PCC and meds first and submitting it all together. I've read that this will make the process faster, so I'm waiting on my PCC and booking meds next week.


Hi chargoesabroad, thanks very much for your help a few days ago with the WA SS application IT issues/dates etc. Received my SS agreement and sent it back signed since, so all is well! Still don't see the 190 invite to apply from DIAC in skillselect though...how quick were they after you sent the signed SS agreement back?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

DaniDM said:


> Hi chargoesabroad, thanks very much for your help a few days ago with the WA SS application IT issues/dates etc. Received my SS agreement and sent it back signed since, so all is well! Still don't see the 190 invite to apply from DIAC in skillselect though...how quick were they after you sent the signed SS agreement back?


It took a week. I actually received the invite for the 190 visa hours before WA emailed me to tell me they nominated me. I'm now waiting in my PCC and getting my meds done before I lodge the visa application


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*chargoesabroad, *could you please write how the process went after the test:
- a week to get agreement and 
-a week after the agreement to get nomination? 
Is that right?
Thank you


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> *chargoesabroad, *could you please write how the process went after the test:
> - a week to get agreement and
> -a week after the agreement to get nomination?
> Is that right?
> Thank you


Yep that's right.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Yep that's right.


hm..thought that nomination after the agreement is automatic, like the same day..


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Going there said:


> hm..thought that nomination after the agreement is automatic, like the same day..


Nope, agreement is emailed back to WA, WA then nominate you in skillselect, so not automatic. A person needs to do that bit.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I'm now getting my meds done before I lodge the visa application


I guess you can't do that. You need your HAP ID and the medical details which you just can generate after having applied and paid the tremendous amount of $$$


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> the tremendous amount of $$$


do I understant correct that the additional family members are to be paid in the first installment, not just before the visa is being granted?


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> I guess you can't do that. You need your HAP ID and the medical details which you just can generate after having applied and paid the tremendous amount of $$$


You can through health declarations. All info on website. I already have HAP number and referral letter ready to take to medical examiner. Research is the answer my friends. Saved me £3200 so far.


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

The Marine said:


> Hi there, I've submitted my visa and I was checking it today. found that all the links and medics are active. is this normal? I managed to download the HAP forms and got my medics scheduled? did you have the same? Status in progress


Hi The Marine,
when you lodge your visa application did you upload the original documents or all documents must be certified.
thanks


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> Saved me


It does not save you a dime, it just postpones the payment for a couple of weeks. My friend.


----------



## The Marine (Jul 11, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi The Marine,
> when you lodge your visa application did you upload the original documents or all documents must be certified.
> thanks


I didn't upload anything yet, copies should be fine though. if needed, DIAC CO will ask for original to be sent by mail.

Good Luck!


----------



## chargoesabroad (Jul 10, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> It does not save you a dime, it just postpones the payment for a couple of weeks. My friend.


I meant research had saved me using a migration agent. I know it doesn't save me any money for the visa process!!!! As I say, research is all you need


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I meant research had saved me using a migration agent. I know it doesn't save me any money for the visa process!!!! As I say, research is all you need


Chargoesabroad,

I can see that you are in UK.
Do you know already how much it will cost for your Medical Check?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Received the nomination today!! have sent the agreement ::clap2 They are being very fast now


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> I meant research had saved me using a migration agent. I know it doesn't save me any money for the visa process!!!! As I say, research is all you need


Well then we are on the same page again. As you say *all* information is available online, that's why I never saw the need the even think about getting an angent involved for any half-way educated indvidual (that is not extremely short on time).

The medical in the UK, I'd expect to be in the neighborhood of 200 pounds, as it is the same number in €uros in Germany (and health care in the UK is a lil more expensive)


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Going there said:


> Received the nomination today!! have sent the agreement ::clap2 They are being very fast now


when did you lodge your EOI applicaiton? when did they send you Initial Contact email...please elaborate..my friend lodged EOI on 23rd July..received initial contact mail on 24th


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Well then we are on the same page again. As you say *all* information is available online, that's why I never saw the need the even think about getting an angent involved for any half-way educated indvidual (that is not extremely short on time).
> 
> The medical in the UK, I'd expect to be in the neighborhood of 200 pounds, as it is the same number in €uros in Germany (and health care in the UK is a lil more expensive)


Just a personal question Finn-in-web. I see you are in Bavaria. I applied for PCC on the 1st of July. They sent the letter on 9th July but it didnt arrive in my home country's German Embassy till 29th of July which is awkward..A normal post arrives in 10 days from any country in the world. So, I explained this situation to the lady..She asked me to send a letter faxed to the bundesjustizamt which I did yesterday. She is going to post it to my friend in Bremen. Can my friend expect a letter this week? For you, shouldnt have been a problem. Did you get it in a day?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Just a personal question Finn-in-web. I see you are in Bavaria. I applied for PCC on the 1st of July. They sent the letter on 9th July but it didnt arrive in my home country's German Embassy till 29th of July which is awkward..A normal post arrives in 10 days from any country in the world. So, I explained this situation to the lady..She asked me to send a letter faxed to the bundesjustizamt which I did yesterday. She is going to post it to my friend in Bremen. Can my friend expect a letter this week? For you, shouldnt have been a problem. Did you get it in a day?



The "10 day rule" is nowhere to be found. The postal service tries to deliver it within a timescale of 7-15 business days, but delays are always possible. My lette to Vetassess also took quite a while.

If you apply in Germany in person you get the letter within 5 business day, I got it even within two. In your case it might take a lil longer because it's not you, but your friend who is applying on your behalf. Therefore you should get it by next week.
But why the stress? after having your docs completed it usually takes at least 4 weeks to get the grant, so end of august should be fine for you anyway.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> The "10 day rule" is nowhere to be found. The postal service tries to deliver it within a timescale of 7-15 business days, but delays are always possible. My lette to Vetassess also took quite a while.
> 
> If you apply in Germany in person you get the letter within 5 business day, I got it even within two. In your case it might take a lil longer because it's not you, but your friend who is applying on your behalf. Therefore you should get it by next week.
> But why the stress? after having your docs completed it usually takes at least 4 weeks to get the grant, so end of august should be fine for you anyway.


Actually, I got the letter posted on 9th of July..Today it is already 3 weeks..I got my VetAssess letter in 11 days (including holidays+weekend)..So i panicked..some letters get lost on the way..so i gave address of my friend in Bremen. From there he can post it via DHL. Normal postal letters are very risky with such confidential documents inside...


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> when did you lodge your EOI applicaiton? when did they send you Initial Contact email...please elaborate..my friend lodged EOI on 23rd July..received initial contact mail on 24th


Rocky, EOI: 17/07/2013, initial contact and inv. to apply: 25/07/2013, nomination and agreement:30/07/2013. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Actually, I got the letter posted on 9th of July..Today it is already 3 weeks..I got my VetAssess letter in 11 days (including holidays+weekend)..So i panicked..some letters get lost on the way..so i gave address of my friend in Bremen. From there he can post it via DHL. Normal postal letters are very risky with such confidential documents inside...


You actually don't need the paper letter, just the scan will be fine. and if you want it to be translated, you also need the scan, it can all be done online... so you friend should just mail you a colored scan.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> ..my friend lodged EOI on 23rd July..received initial contact mail on 24th


Rocky Balboa, dont worry. According to the information on this thread, applicants receive invitation to apply for sponsorship a week after the EOI has been submitted. (for now on Thursdays...)Well, at least such tendency is shown since July among those who share here..So, I would suspect that your friend might receive the invitation this thursday.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> You actually don't need the paper letter, just the scan will be fine. and if you want it to be translated, you also need the scan, it can all be done online... so you friend should just mail you a colored scan.


What a Brilliant Idea you delivered man!!!!!

The original remains with my friend. I will use the scan copy to get in translated. The letter is in German right? So we just upload the translated copy not original German letter, am i correct? I also translated my birth and citizenship certificate and only uploaded the Translated version, thats what i was directed by other senior members in the forum.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Going there said:


> Rocky Balboa, dont worry. According to the information on this thread, applicants receive invitation to apply for sponsorship a week after the EOI has been submitted. (for now on Thursdays...)Well, at least such tendency is shown since July among those who share here..So, I would suspect that your friend might receive the invitation this thursday.


Really...that would be sweet

I will inform him to get ready with the documents..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there processing fee for WA SS application? HOw much AUD$? what is the mode of payment? only credit cards or can they be paid with bank cheques..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Question here*

Hi guys,

I got question regardin WA state sponsorship.

If my occupation is in the list of WASMOL
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


Do I have to provide the document below for visa 190 ( I live in Perth areafor 5 years), graduate at 2011 in curtin university (Perth), have work experience for 1 1/2 year till present (still working):



> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
> 
> If you are currently employed in Western Australia, in your nominated or closely related occupation, you must provide evidence that this employment will continue for a further 12 months.
> This must be typed on company letterhead and signed by your potential or current employer.
> -





> However this website state differently at the most bottom,
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf





> or this letter is only required for people whose job profession in the off-list criteria of WASMOL?
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/WASMOL Schedule 2.pdf


sorry I quote the link, so that it is not confusing

So, I repeat my question, regardin WA state sponsorship.
Do I have to provide a letter (COP/Reference/Offer letter) show that the company has contract for me for at least another year in that company? And this duration is start when I submit the letter during invitation?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Going there said:


> Rocky, EOI: 17/07/2013, initial contact and inv. to apply: 25/07/2013, nomination and agreement:30/07/2013. :fingerscrossed:


So smoothly..i submitted on 24 july, havent heard anything from them😔


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> So smoothly..i submitted on 24 july, havent heard anything from them😔


mate dont worry, my friend applied on 23rd, no invitation yet..maybe tomorrow is the day


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Rocky )

I just received the invitation...bravo ))
Pls advise me next step after completing the test. May i need to send them document because they said they only give us 28 days.

Thanks!!!


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi*



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Thanks Rocky )
> 
> I just received the invitation...bravo ))
> Pls advise me next step after completing the test. May i need to send them document because they said they only give us 28 days.
> ...


Congrats bro…,

May I know which occupation you have applied for…?

I applied 27th june.. and re applied on 27th july... still awaiting for their response....


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

chargoesabroad said:


> No documents required. But if your SS application is approved WA will send you an agreement to sign, scan and email back. Not sure why your agent would ask for these docs at this stage unless they are getting the docs ready for the visa invite


Hi chargoesabroad,

May I know what is the next step after completing the test. Appreciate if you advise me in details. Thank you so so much for help!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

It is glad to see my post still actively involved with many peers' applications..Good luck to all.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

> Hi guys,
> 
> I got question regardin WA state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


SOmeone help me answer the above question please,

I Have another question too,
Since I am using visa 485 right now.
I heard when you apply visa 189 you need to show your health insurance.
Do I need to have Health Insurance?
If I apply my health Insurance now, issit too late?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

thanich said:


> Congrats bro…,
> 
> May I know which occupation you have applied for…?
> 
> I applied 27th june.. and re applied on 27th july... still awaiting for their response....


My occupation is plant engineer


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi bro*



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> My occupation is plant engineer


Same here . I am also Plant engineer. I havent got my WA Nomination yet.. ... I think i have made a mistake.. Intially i had 60 with WA SS and Again i have update my application with proper relevant experience on 27th july.. Is it the reason my nomination is getting delayed. Somebody help me on this...

THanks....


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*HI Vinhnguyenvan*



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> My occupation is plant engineer


May i know your points....?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Thanks Rocky )
> 
> I just received the invitation...bravo ))
> Pls advise me next step after completing the test. May i need to send them document because they said they only give us 28 days.
> ...


Great Vin..congratulations..you applied one day after my friend did..he hasnt received anything as of now..Yes, you must send the agreement after signing it.

You are one step closer. Make sure you do it soon. then you will receive inviation to apply for your visa, one the appliication gets approved. Since, you passed initial screening, you can be rest assured, just a matter of time..:clap2:


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

Going there said:


> Received the nomination today!! have sent the agreement ::clap2 They are being very fast now


Hi going there,
I am the same ,did you receive any messege from skillselect regarding the final invitation .


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Shobra*, my congrats!)))



The Shobra said:


> did you receive any messege from skillselect regarding the final invitation .


yes, received yesterday!


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

Going there said:


> *The Shobra*, my congrats!)))
> 
> 
> yes, received yesterday!


Hi Going there,
Please did you return the signed agreement in reply message or in a new message (email).
thanks for you attention


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi Going there,
> Please did you return the signed agreement in reply message or in a new message (email).
> thanks for you attention


I've just replied and attached the signed scanned document..

Can anyone help me regarding the TRN number for Medicals...? Where should I take it from if I havent lodged my visa yet.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Found it, never mind)!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi I just completed the test and paid for the fee. What is the next step? What is the expected time that wa will approve my application.

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Vin, how much is the fee? How difficult is the test, what sorts of questions do they ask? How long is it..I think your application will be approved in 2 weeks,thats the trend


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> how much is the fee?


its AUD200, different questions on your understanding of WA geography, real estate market, medicine, education, labour market, 190 visa conditions. Its not easy for the ones, who havent done enough research.


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi I just completed the test and paid for the fee. What is the next step? What is the expected time that wa will approve my application.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, would u plz mind to share the details about the exam? How's the questions and what will happen if someone could not pass the exam?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys...
I need some help here. I'm filling the questions on the WA state nomination application (190 subclass) and I'm stuck at step 5 about working in WA. First, they say to write three job opportunities. The questions is for 489 nomination only? 
2nd, at the test it says:
_Please answer the multiple choice questions below

Please answer true or false to the following statements_

I don't see the multiple choice questions, only the questions with true or false...
Is there something wrong....? :|
Thanks


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Jullz said:


> _Please answer the multiple choice questions below
> 
> Please answer true or false to the following statements_
> 
> ...


i guess you should just answer the ones with true or false, or you can just reset the questions, I guess..Good luck with your test


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

what if someone fails the test, what is the pass marks?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> what if someone fails the test, what is the pass marks?


 You can retake it. The pass mark is 60% each section.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh thanks, is there any limit to how many times we can retake the test?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope my friend gets an invitation to apply tomorrow, thats why I am asking these silly questions on his behalf. He lodged EOI application on the 23rd July.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope my friend gets an invitation to apply tomorrow, thats why I am asking these silly questions on his behalf. He lodged EOI application on the 23rd July.


I lodged my EOI on 29.07. 
On 31.07 I received a message from skillselect stating that WA is viewing my EOI.
Today, 01.08 I receive the invite to apply for state nomination.
That's quite fast...
They say you can retake the test as many times as you want... that's awkward 
For the first part i've made 100%, second 80% and now I'm stuck at step 5 :|


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Jullz said:


> I lodged my EOI on 29.07.
> On 31.07 I received a message from skillselect stating that WA is viewing my EOI.
> Today, 01.08 I receive the invite to apply for state nomination.
> That's quite fast...
> ...



Ok, step 5 is done  There were only questions with true or false.
Good luck for your friend! And for all of us


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Ok, step 5 is done  There were only questions with true or false.
> Good luck for your friend! And for all of us


A step closer Jullz!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Heemu said:


> Hey, would u plz mind to share the details about the exam? How's the questions and what will happen if someone could not pass the exam?


Everybody will pass the exam, no dont worry lol. The test is not hard, you can do it for sure . Good luck!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Should I go for medical check-up now to save the time or i need to have CO assigned then do it? Please advise. I plan to do medical next week. Thank you


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

after you have applied for your visa, you can go for medicals not before.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> A step closer Jullz!


You are just behind me Laurinoz! See you in WA!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Jullz said:


> You are just behind me Laurinoz! See you in WA!


Cannot wait!


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi All,
Please is there is anyone who got the SS agreement or Skillselect invitation yesterday or today
Thanks


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi All,
> Please is there is anyone who got the SS agreement or Skillselect invitation yesterday or today
> Thanks


I am waiting for their agreement too...


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

*Provide a breakdown of your estimate

Those who have already completed the test, can anyone please suggest the best answer for 2 persons? Or just share your answer please....


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Heemu said:


> *Provide a breakdown of your estimate
> 
> Those who have already completed the test, can anyone please suggest the best answer for 2 persons? Or just share your answer please....


Hi Heemu!
From my research I could say:

Rent: AUD 1500-1800 / month
Utilities (electricity, internet, tv, phone etc) AUD 500 /month
Food, groceries: AUD 800 / month
Public transport: AUD 300 / month
Entertainment, sport: AUD 300 / month

Take a look at this website:

Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hi Heemu!
> From my research I could say:
> 
> Rent: AUD 1500-1800 / month
> ...


Hey Jullz,

Thanks a lot for sharing your research on expenses. From your signature I can see that you have applied under the occupation of HR Adviser and I am also applying with the same occupation. Have you researched on the job market of HR professionals? Please keep in touch.


----------



## ArunaP (Aug 4, 2013)

*WA a good place to live in*

Hey guys, 
I am a contract administrator and my profession is sponsored by Perth and ACT. 
Since my husband and I are a interracial couple, we've decided to move forward with Perth(culturally open). We have two boys and from what we researched Perth seems to be a good place to raise kids. 
I would like to know what was your reason for choosing Perth?
Thanks


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear expats, I have just come to know from a thread of this site that DIAC has advised all the states not to sponsor professional of few occupations until further notice. The listed occupations are as follows:
· Chemical and Materials Engineers;

· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;

· Electronics Engineers:

· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;

· Other Engineering Professional; and

· Software and Applications Programmers.

Do you guys have any information regarding this. Although there is no official declaration from DIAC or any state authority but according to that thread a number of people have heard the same thing from ACT & NSW authority. If anyone has any knowledge about this issue please post here.
Source of the information is here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

ArunaP said:


> Hey guys,
> I am a contract administrator and my profession is sponsored by Perth and ACT.
> Since my husband and I are a interracial couple, we've decided to move forward with Perth(culturally open). We have two boys and from what we researched Perth seems to be a good place to raise kids.
> I would like to know what was your reason for choosing Perth?
> Thanks


Why have I chosen WA...

To be honest, I have travelled the whole country for nearly 2 years, and there is only one city I disliked.
Every place has its own power, its own magic, no matter the State. And surprisingly or not, I loved Lauceston and Hobart in Tassie!

BUT, my preference goes to WA. I like the wilderness, I hate over-crowded places.

This State has so much to offer: the scenery, the people, the way of life, the weather, and less tourists ;-)

And also, maybe because at the moment, it is the only State that sponsors my occupation! Worth being mentioned, right?

Hope it helped you

PS: I have nothing against ACT. I just found the city dead and boring, but this is a personal feeling. And if I had no choice but going there, I would have still jumped on the opportunity. 2 years, it's not much for a PR.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

shishir said:


> Dear expats, I have just come to know from a thread of this site that DIAC has advised all the states not to sponsor professional of few occupations until further notice. The listed occupations are as follows:
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> 
> · ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
> ...



my friends mechanical engineer lodged EOI for SS to WA. will this have an impact on his invitation to apply? he applied two weeks ago, just received initial contact mail..no invitation yet


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

shishir said:


> Dear expats, I have just come to know from a thread of this site that DIAC has advised all the states not to sponsor professional of few occupations until further notice. The listed occupations are as follows:
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> 
> · ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
> ...


Only that 6 so far will be removed or put on hold by DIAC?
Probably will only accepting the 65 points and above people...

Agree though, the government shall act since the number of applicant kind of ridiculous:


> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 1380	- 881
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	- 4800 -	972



I know that will happen to Electronic Engineer!!! I lost hope on Electronic Engineer.

Praying that "Plant and Production Engineer" will not be in the same situation since it is being flagged now: :fingerscrossed:

Flagged Occupations


Wish you all the best for everything


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I know plant engineer got invitation to apply Vin from Vietname who applied one the 24th of july. mehcnical engineer is also under flagged occuation. will my friend get invitation to apply? he applied two weeks ago.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> my friends mechanical engineer lodged EOI for SS to WA. will this have an impact on his invitation to apply? he applied two weeks ago, just received initial contact mail..no invitation yet


Hi Rocky,

I just read the thread. Nothing is official from what I see. There is lack of evidence, so your friend should sit still and wait.
I would suggest him to keep an eye on DIAC website though, in case this becomes official.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi Rocky...*



Rocky Balboa said:


> I know plant engineer got invitation to apply Vin from Vietname who applied one the 24th of july. mehcnical engineer is also under flagged occuation. will my friend get invitation to apply? he applied two weeks ago.


My occupation is Production or Plant Engineer. I have also applied on 27th june and again I have updated EOI on 27th july.. I am also in same situation of your friend. I will inform you if I receive invitation in coming weeks…


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks* thanich*..lets keep in touch. Good luck to both of you ..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> My occupation is Production or Plant Engineer. I have also applied on 27th june and again I have updated EOI on 27th july.. I am also in same situation of your friend. I will inform you if I receive invitation in coming weeks…


Yap, please keep me update too Thanich about your progress.. gonna apply mine after i get back my +ve skill assessment.

This kind of updates seriously gonna drive me crazy :hurt:


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Yap, please keep me update too Thanich about your progress.. gonna apply mine after i get back my +ve skill assessment.
> 
> This kind of updates seriously gonna drive me crazy :hurt:


Sure ... I will keep you updated guys....

Do not worry dude.. The occupation ceiling is reached only 61 oo 2040.. 

You will not be having any prob...

Good luck to you....


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes. Keep patience.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

No worry. I think all of u will be invited. I just got agreement from WA.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats Vin..Now you are in the final step. Get ready to apply for the Visa. First lodge your eVisa.

Prepare your PCC/ book your medicals. Prepare for Form 80. follow this thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-applicants-waiting-co-940.html#post1276708


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats Vin..Now you are in the final step. Get ready to apply for the Visa. First lodge your eVisa.
> 
> Prepare your PCC/ book your medicals. Prepare for Form 80. follow this thread.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-applicants-waiting-co-940.html#post1276708


Thanks Rocky. Can you give me the document checklist when applying for visa.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a post by* Icriding*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.

More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

Here is a Recommended List of documents

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> This is a post by* Icriding*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rocky, you are awesome 

Just want to check do i need to submit my wife's document ( such as university degree, transcript, work certificate etc...) ( i did not claim partner points).

Of course i will submit her ielts record.

Thank you!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Thanks Rocky, you are awesome
> 
> Just want to check do i need to submit my wife's document ( such as university degree, transcript, work certificate etc...) ( i did not claim partner points).
> 
> ...


HI Vin,

If you are not claiming partner points, I do not think it would be necessary. Let me tell from my brother's experience. My brother (PR holder) got married recently, her wife (my sister in law) then applied for partner visa 309 and she included these documents. It is a different yet similar story. It is innocuous, you can include them. It poses no threat if you do so...i would rather include them, however i am single:bounce:


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've just received invitation to lodge visa from DIAC. That's so fast.

Good luck all guys.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just received invitation to lodge visa from DIAC. That's so fast.
> 
> Good luck all guys.


When did you submit your eoi buddy?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone who submitted EOI on the *23rd of July* or before waiting for invitation? Please let me know..my friend is pretty nervous..he is mechanical engineer...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI on the *23rd of July* or before waiting for invitation? Please let me know..my friend is pretty nervous..he is mechanical engineer...


No body here can justify your friends situation here.You should atleast provide his basic profile such as work experience etc.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

he lodged his EOI application on 23rd July, chose WA as preferred state for SS application, no invitation yet..he has 3 years work experience..he received assessment in June from EA..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> he lodged his EOI application on 23rd July, chose WA as preferred state for SS application, no invitation yet..he has 3 years work experience..he received assessment in June from EA..


I see did he apply for other states?

May be WA wants people with more experience.Not sure though.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

only WA. did you get invitation to apply? when did you file your EOI app..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> only WA. did you get invitation to apply? when did you file your EOI app..


Rocky, your friend would need to call and find out the reason. I recollect you telling that he had selected something incorrectly on the EOI, could that be the reason. How many points does your friend have?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Rocky, your friend would need to call and find out the reason. I recollect you telling that he had selected something incorrectly on the EOI, could that be the reason. How many points does your friend have?


No, there was no mistakes on his EOI application. He has 55 points. Well, I also had 55 points and received 5 from SA State nomination.. do u have their number please? i hope we can call now..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> No, there was no mistakes on his EOI application. He has 55 points. Well, I also had 55 points and received 5 from SA State nomination.. do u have their number please? i hope we can call now..:fingerscrossed:


Phone: 13 23 98 or international +61 8 9224 6593.

Give them a call and keep us posted with their response


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky: Can you also tell us did he receive any initial contact e-mail because thats the first thing that happens before he is invited to apply. If yes, what does the e-mail say?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Rocky: Can you also tell us did he receive any initial contact e-mail because thats the first thing that happens before he is invited to apply. If yes, what does the e-mail say?


Yes, he received initial contact one day after he lodged his EOI application..it says WA government has viewed his EOI and will soon get back to him..will update you after the call


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Rocky,

In any case did he lodged EOI before july 2013..?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> In any case did he lodged EOI before july 2013..?


Tanich, have you received your invite for SS, I believe you had applied under mechanical engineer category. Can you update your signature?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi*



snarayan said:


> Tanich, have you received your invite for SS, I believe you had applied under mechanical engineer category. Can you update your signature?


No, I havent recieve my invitation yet... I have removed my previous EOI and lodged new EOI..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> In any case did he lodged EOI before july 2013..?


No, He lodged on 23rd of July. I recall you writing you deleted old EOI and re-applied on the 27th of July. Did you receive initial contact mail?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Tanich, have you received your invite for SS, I believe you had applied under mechanical engineer category. Can you update your signature?


Are you also applying to WA for SS application *snarayan*?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you also applying to WA for SS application *snarayan*?


Yes Rocky, But I am yet to get my VETASSESS results, so will have to wait for a few weeks before I apply for WA state sponsorship.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi Rocky*



Rocky Balboa said:


> No, He lodged on 23rd of July. I recall you writing you deleted old EOI and re-applied on the 27th of July. Did you receive initial contact mail?


Yes I have reapplied on 27th july. Actually i am going through MARA agent. So i dont know how the initial contact would be.

I have heard from agent telling that they(WA SS) have started considering application which has been lodged recently after July 2013.

So I think your friend may receive invitation by this week. Lets see…


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi buddy..*



Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you also applying to WA for SS application *snarayan*?



Let me how to update the signature...?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Let me how to update the signature...?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Ok, please keep in touch and update about your process..


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Ok, please keep in touch and update about your process..


Thanks buddy...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Please correct your signature..I guess you are not a South Australia applicant like i am..i am writing on behalf of my friend who is applying for SS to WA..YOu wrote SA SS..!!!

You can preview your signature before posting it..


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Please correct your signature..I guess you are not a South Australia applicant like i am..i am writing on behalf of my friend who is applying for SS to WA..YOu wrote SA SS..!!!
> 
> You can preview your signature before posting it..




oops...! I think now i have corrected it


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes. all set ! did u already receive inivation to apply to WA?? i believe you are waiting for invitation. you made another mistake in signature..


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes. all set ! did u already receive inivation to apply to WA?? i believe you are waiting for invitation. you made another mistake in signature..


How about now..?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Rocky & Snarayan,

Check this link 

SkillSelect


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky & Snarayan,
> 
> Check this link
> 
> SkillSelect


What is it you want us to see from this link Thanich?
This is the skillselect website


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi laurinoz,
Aug 5th Reports were published in that page.
You will know the occupation ceiling ...


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> What is it you want us to see from this link Thanich?
> This is the skillselect website


Hi Laurinoz,

DIAC has updated 5th Aug skill select report..

The occupation ceiling for Mechanical, Industrial & Production/plant engineer has reached only 155 oo 2040…


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> DIAC has updated 5th Aug skill select report..
> 
> The occupation ceiling for Mechanical, Industrial & Production/plant engineer has reached only 155 oo 2040…


Oh, ok
There's a big chance you get your invite, I cross my fingers for you mate


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> DIAC has updated 5th Aug skill select report..
> 
> The occupation ceiling for Mechanical, Industrial & Production/plant engineer has reached only 155 oo 2040…


Excellent mate, so you are my friend will get the inivite for sure:thumb:

its been 3 weeks already, if he doesnt hear this week, he will call WA immigration office.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

ningbo said:


> still waiting


Hi I am also waiting for sponsorship for more than 1.5 months. I think they prefers occupation demand wise. Otherwise my points are good to have it by this time. I am applying for community worker category. I have 7 in IELTS.


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> This is a post by* Icriding*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> ...





Hi Rocky , can you please advise if the above need to be certified copys of originals?


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi Rocky , can you please advise if the above need to be certified copys of originals?


Has your friend recieved invitation yet? I was the same as him , recieved inital contact on 22 july , then nothing for weeks, i called them , they advised that they missed my application. they recieved invite the following day , signed agreement on same day and recieved ss that day, accompanied by invite for visa. Mabey get your friend to call WA, they are very helpful. Hope this helps


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Hi I am also waiting for sponsorship for more than 1.5 months. I think they prefers occupation demand wise. Otherwise my points are good to have it by this time. I am applying for community worker category. I have 7 in IELTS.


If you have raised your EOI before July 1st, you need to do it again after July 1st. Else you will not be invited. They are not considering any EOIs before July 1st


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi Rocky , can you please advise if the above need to be certified copys of originals?


Original copy should be colored.If it is black & white then making certified will be better.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

snarayan said:


> If you have raised your EOI before July 1st, you need to do it again after July 1st. Else you will not be invited. They are not considering any EOIs before July 1st


Hi, 

Can you please enlighten me on the aspect of Statement of Service / Reference letters. 

As I am giving a statutory declaration stating that statement of service or reference letters are not given by my employer. 

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please enlighten me on the aspect of Statement of Service / Reference letters.
> 
> ...


Can you be specific as to what exactly you need. I have already sent you the format for stat declaration.

Also this is not the right thread.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Can you be specific as to what exactly you need. I have already sent you the format for stat declaration.


Dear snarayan, 

Statement of Service and reference letters are playing spoil sport for me. 

I do have appointment letter, salary slips, salary credited in savings account, statutory declaration from my Manager stating why statutory declaration is being submitted. 

What I don't have is statement of service / reference letters from employer. 

Will the documents which I have be deemed sufficient?? 

Requesting to kindly guide.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I will pm you the answer as this is not the right thread and people might get drifted off topic


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I will pm you the answer as this is not the right thread and people might get drifted off topic


Thanks


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

snarayan said:


> If you have raised your EOI before July 1st, you need to do it again after July 1st. Else you will not be invited. They are not considering any EOIs before July 1st


Yes, I have also heard the same.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Has your friend recieved invitation yet? I was the same as him , recieved inital contact on 22 july , then nothing for weeks, i called them , they advised that they missed my application. they recieved invite the following day , signed agreement on same day and recieved ss that day, accompanied by invite for visa. Mabey get your friend to call WA, they are very helpful. Hope this helps


Great man, I will suggest him to call WA immigraiton today..i am sure they missed his application too..


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

snarayan said:


> If you have raised your EOI before July 1st, you need to do it again after July 1st. Else you will not be invited. They are not considering any EOIs before July 1st


My agent says that, WA will take the docs before July upto October/13. So, the application from 1st July will take October to start approval. Allah knows whats up to!!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

who is your agent? many July applicants have already received invitation in few weeks already..


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Is Health test required in SS ????


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

After lodging the application, including successfully completing the test does anyone know how long it takes to be granted the state nomination?
They said in their email that "Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination". 
On which criteria they refuse SS?
Thanks


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> who is your agent? many July applicants have already received invitation in few weeks already..


Its called Eduaid in Dhaka. They says 190 is dependent on SS. Just when my SS is approved, my EOI will be Accepted and invitation will received. Is that true?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Jullz said:


> After lodging the application, including successfully completing the test does anyone know how long it takes to be granted the state nomination?
> They said in their email that "Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination".
> On which criteria they refuse SS?
> Thanks


I thought your received nomination long time back, didnt you?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Is Health test required in SS ????


Hi Simmi, health test is not required for SS. 
You will have 3 tests with questions about your preferred state (prices, rent, medicare, geography)


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Its called Eduaid in Dhaka. They says 190 is dependent on SS. Just when my SS is approved, my EOI will be Accepted and invitation will received. Is that true?


Absolutely true..


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I thought your received nomination long time back, didnt you?


I received the invitation to apply few days after submitting the EOI. But I didn't lodged it yet....I am forced to delay next stepts as much as i can (personal reasons)....


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I thought your received nomination long time back, didnt you?


Your siganture says that you have got everything SO FAST!!! How is that possible???


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Your siganture says that you have got everything SO FAST!!! How is that possible???


"Impossible is nothing"- Adidas


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> "Impossible is nothing"- Adidas


Everything is possible. Impossible just takes a little longer.
My favorite quote :rockon:


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

thanich said:


> Yes, I have also heard the same.


Do I need to resubmit my EOI and SS application again? 
I have already paid a large amount of fees to my agent just to upload my docs!!!! Is that all spoiled???


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Do I need to resubmit my EOI and SS application again?
> I have already paid a large amount of fees to my agent just to upload my docs!!!! Is that all spoiled???


Submitting EOI will not be charged.....

I suggest you better do it again. In my case my agent withdrawn my previous EOI and lodged again 2 days back. Today I spoke to him, he said WA have viewed my EOI, so any time I may get invited but I do not want to assure you anything now. If I get any response I will update this thread.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Amandasher77 said:


> Has your friend recieved invitation yet? I was the same as him , recieved inital contact on 22 july , then nothing for weeks, i called them , they advised that they missed my application. they recieved invite the following day , signed agreement on same day and recieved ss that day, accompanied by invite for visa. Mabey get your friend to call WA, they are very helpful. Hope this helps


my friend called WA, they asked him about his points (what does points have to do with SS application) and IELTS score and asked other details they said he may have to wait for more weeks and there is no guarantee he will get invited..

He is looking for other options NT, QLD...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Can we submit TWO EOI's while one is still being processed?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> my friend called WA, they asked him about his points (what does points have to do with SS application) and IELTS score and asked other details they said he may have to wait for more weeks and there is no guarantee he will get invited..
> 
> He is looking for other options NT, QLD...


I think it might have to do with the new criteria coming into play from October 1st. Not sure, just a wild guess. What are his points and ielts score?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

60, IELTS 7.5 O >7 in each band..Jullz who has IELTS score of 6.5 O got invitation..even i had 60 points and i got SA SS approved instantly, i also have 7.5 O

my friend is tensed at the moment, whether to wait for the invitation or go for another states, clueless


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I think it might have to do with the new criteria coming into play from October 1st. Not sure, just a wild guess. What are his points and ielts score?


What's his occupation?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> 60, IELTS 7.5 O >7 in each band..


Then why does he need state sponsorship. He can go directly for 189?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

his occupation is mechanical engineer. he has 55 points and 5 is automatically calculated while you choose WA as preferred state.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> his occupation is mechanical engineer. he has 55 points and 5 is automatically calculated while you choose WA as preferred state.


Not sure why they said that...can't think of any reason for not receiving an invitation. Didn't they give him a time frame. Lot of 55 pointers have been invited.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

It was a crazy response. The lady said, there is no guarantee he will get invited, they didnt even look into the database to check, she flatly told him depending upon the quality of applicants, he might have to wait for more weeks..what kind of reponse is that? she could have said you are REJECTED, so he can zero in on other states application..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

What do you guys suggest? Any one waiting for an invitation to apply since lodging EOI application in July?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> his occupation is mechanical engineer. he has 55 points and 5 is automatically calculated while you choose WA as preferred state.


Hi Rocky,

Wait for 1 more week meanwhile check his occupation is available in queensland SOL .


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> Wait for 1 more week meanwhile check his occupation is available in queensland SOL .


Yes, but one of his relatives who is working in QLD told him not to apply there as lot of jobs have been cut by the government..due to this reason he doesnt wanna apply there..


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes, but one of his relatives who is working in QLD told him not to apply there as lot of jobs have been cut by the government..due to this reason he doesnt wanna apply there..


What is his nature of job...?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

my friend is mechanical engineer and his relative is civil engineer in government office i dont know much..but he's been living there for long time we can assume he knows about job prospects for other professions too


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Is it better to wait one more week of initiate application to other states?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> my friend is mechanical engineer and his relative is civil engineer in government office i dont know much..but he's been living there for long time we can assume he knows about job prospects for other professions too


So he is in australia only... Ok.. 

I am also blank now.. Let us wait for this week.. 

I will check , is there any possible ways...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay..please do:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi gys, i'm new here. I submitted my EOI on July 23rd and waiting for SS from WA. did anyone got WA SS with invitation after Aug 05?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh* mmn*, thats sweet, my friend also submitted EOI on the 23rd of July, he has 55 points and mechanical engineer with 7.5 O in IELTS, he is still waiting invitation to apply..

what about you? please add your signature..


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Received email in the morning that government of western australia has viewed my profile. I submitted eoi on 12 August.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My agent sent me an email informing me I have received an WA SS invitation.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My agent sent me an email informing me I have received an WA SS invitation.


man thats good..what is your occupation? how many points do you possess?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> man thats good..what is your occupation? how many points do you possess?


HI Rocky.. 

I have 65 points.. My occupation plant or production engineer...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

65 points excluding state nomination points?..thats pretty good..but its a good sign that my friend also may receive an invitation mechanical engineer also falls under same category right?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> 65 points excluding state nomination points?..thats pretty good..but its a good sign that my friend also may receive an invitation mechanical engineer also falls under same category right?


No, it includes state nomination points also.. Yeah it is a good sign.. and he is also in same category...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, let me wait until next week then...coz he has 60 and under same category as yours..if they dont reply by next week, well call again else go for other states


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Got WA SS invitation today. Going to apply soon. Any tips for the application procedure?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

hi al*ihasan*, what is your occupation? when did you submit EOI? how many points do you hve?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> No, it includes state nomination points also.. Yeah it is a good sign.. and he is also in same category...


do u think my friend should suspend his EOI and reapply like you did..maybe they will consider it again..you deleted old EOI because you made mistakes?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> do u think my friend should suspend his EOI and reapply like you did..maybe they will consider it again..you deleted old EOI because you made mistakes?


Hi Rocky,

I applied newly because my EOI was created on june 27th (before July). I guess your friend was created EOI on 23rd july. 

I was invited may be points but I am not sure .. Do not disturb your friend EOI now. If they look for 60 pointers. Your friend has good chances ..

We will wait for 1 more week… I don’t think there will be too many people apply for this occupation…


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Fees are increasing from September 1st for primary applicant..


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Fees are increasing from September 1st for primary applicant..


I spoke to agent regarding this.. he said that is not for this visa....


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> I spoke to agent regarding this.. he said that is not for this visa....


HI Thanich, you do EOI (asking for invitation) on 12/08/2013
and already get invited in 3 days?

Wow that is super fast, congratz dude... with 60 points WA SS right?

Thanich saw your signature
I got another question , regarding skill assessment.



> EA Skill ASS Received: 27-06-2013


How long do you wait for your skill assessment to be released?
Are you graduate from one of Australia's university?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> HI Thanich, you do EOI (asking for invitation) on 12/08/2013
> and already get invited in 3 days?
> 
> Wow that is super fast, congratz dude... with 60 points WA SS right?
> ...




Hi zeroman.. 

It is big story again.. shortly here, I have already lodged EOI (WA SS) on june and made some changes on july and again withdrawn and applied newly on aug. My point is 65 (incduding SS)


Regarding assessment: It took 4 months.. I think now it is faster than before.. I did my degree in india...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Fees are increasing from September 1st for primary applicant..


Can you please give the link to this increase in fees??


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Thanich,



thanich said:


> Hi zeroman..
> 
> It is big story again.. shortly here, I have already lodged EOI (WA SS) on june and made some changes on july and again withdrawn and applied newly on aug. My point is 65 (incduding SS)
> 
> ...


Ah I see why it took you a month or less for the invite, they always prioritize 65 points and above people. All the best for the next step, hopefully they grant you ASAP.

Ya i think it is around that time for outside Australia degree, I did mine in Australia they said 4-6 weeks. I am still waiting , I submit my skill assessment on 29th July hopefully get it ASAP with +ve assessed


Hi shirshir,



> Can you please give the link to this increase in fees??


This is the thread talking about it:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-fees-increase-again-1-september-2013-a.html

This is from government website:
Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013

They said 15% increase of all Visas, maybe this table at this website will help you

https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-fees-increase-September-2013.php



> I spoke to agent regarding this.. he said that is not for this visa....


Ya i thought for all visas
I am not sure about your agent but my visa agent notified me immediately, early this month, that there will be visa increase on 1st September 2013



> For your information, DIAC’s Visa Application Charge for 190 Visa is going to increase from $3,060 to $3,520 from the 1st September 2013.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> hi alihasan, what is your occupation? when did you submit EOI? how many points do you hve?


Hi rocky. I'm applying as a civil engineer. I submitted my eoi on 12 August 2013. My total score is 60 points.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

*can i submit 2 eoi by selecting two different states? under 489 subclass*



Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> As you applied for WA SS i want to know from you if there is any IELTS requirement for this state?



can i submit 2 eoi by selecting two different states? under 489 subclass WA and SA


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> can i submit 2 eoi by selecting two different states? under 489 subclass WA and SA


Yes you can.. 

But make sure you dont lodge two applications if at all you get approvals and invite from both the states.... 
:-D. :-D


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

*My friend got Invitation*



Amandasher77 said:


> Has your friend recieved invitation yet? I was the same as him , recieved inital contact on 22 july , then nothing for weeks, i called them , they advised that they missed my application. they recieved invite the following day , signed agreement on same day and recieved ss that day, accompanied by invite for visa. Mabey get your friend to call WA, they are very helpful. Hope this helps


HI *amandeasher77*,

I really appreciate your suggestion mate...

because of you my friend finally got invitation after 3 weeks...

yeah you were right, after calling them they immediately sent the invitation this morning..now preparing for test...

what documents do we need? how can we pay the application charge? he is totally new into this.please help

he lost his EA letter, do we need the letter? he has ordered for one..


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi rocky balboa,

This is great news, glad I could help. The test is very easy, it can repeated until you reach the pass mark. Helps to have another Internet page open to google answers. 
I can't remember what documents I needed, but they did not require me to send any documents , possibly skills assessment number and ielts reference number.

Very straight forward to apply took about 30minutes including test, they request minimal information. 

The fee is 200 dollars, payable by MasterCard visa etc

Sorry I don't understand what ea letter is?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> HI amandeasher77,
> 
> I really appreciate your suggestion mate...
> 
> ...


I submitted the ss application today. They didn't ask for any documents (ea ielts etc). I paid the fees using visa card.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> HI *amandeasher77*,
> 
> I really appreciate your suggestion mate...
> 
> ...




Hello buddy..

You never informed that your friend has got invitation....


anyway congrats....


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hello buddy..
> 
> You never informed that your friend has got invitation....
> 
> ...


Yeah man, FINALLY

One call did the trick, as *amendasher77* suggested, they had missed his application probably...

he must have submitted his application and waiting for nomination.:hug:

Good luck to your application...get ready for Visa, PCC, Medicals etc..


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

I've submitted the SS application today. Do you guys have any idea how long they will take to send the agreement. I'm in a great hurry since visa application fees is going to be increased from 1st Sept lol


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> HI *amandeasher77*,
> 
> because of you my friend finally got invitation after 3 weeks...


Finally!! He must be thrilled. And he owes you a massive "thank you" for all you've done on his behalf in this thread.


----------



## Amandasher77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Heemu said:


> I've submitted the SS application today. Do you guys have any idea how long they will take to send the agreement. I'm in a great hurry since visa application fees is going to be increased from 1st Sept lol


They seem to process very quickly. I had agreement sent next day and approved. Then invite for visa immediately. So don't worry you should have plenty of time


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Finally!! He must be thrilled. And he owes you a massive "thank you" for all you've done on his behalf in this thread.


Definitely...


----------



## channi (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi guys

I hope someone can help . My CO has asked me to provide Birth certificate of my spouse . She does not have one . However she has a BOI issued by the hospital that a child was born on the respective date and the mothers name . it does not have her name though . I have forwarded that to CO ooficer along with her Year 10 and Year 12 Admit cards which has her date of nirth but the pass certificates do not have her date of birth . Will this work ...
Pls help .... I am dying of anxiety


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

high school certificate need to contain DOB, and the hospital birth card of your child does not have your wife's name? ask your CO..only he knows..


----------



## channi (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks for a quick reply 

Really appreciate 

But the birth card does not have her name but it says that "a child was born to xxxx at date and time. and we have also provided an affidavit made in 1995 by my wife that declared her date of birth as well ....

I those days the admit card had the date of birth but not the certificates ...going back to 1993.

She has an aadhar card where her date of birth is declared . Can i show that because it is a Indian govt identity card .

Pls help,,,,


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

channi said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for a quick reply
> 
> ...


Hi..,

why they dont accept the passport copy.

I think adhar card may do....


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

I have Submit my SS application 10 days ago , and yet I didn't get the agreement , most what I heard over here that it will only take 2-3 days , does any one have similar experience where it take more than that .


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

10 days is long time..why dont you give them a call?

it works they are very helpful, sometimes they miss application because of too many applictions..

+61892246593


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

I tried to call now , Number doesn't work , any other number please


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

AHMEDKA said:


> I tried to call now , Number doesn't work , any other number please


Are you crazy???? it is a weekend Saturday and Sunday..a person who plans to go to Australia in the near future should at least have this much of knowledge.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you crazy???? it is a weekend Saturday and Sunday..a person who plans to go to Australia in the near future should at least have this much of knowledge.


Ha ha ha


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you crazy???? it is a weekend Saturday and Sunday..a person who plans to go to Australia in the near future should at least have this much of knowledge.


Doesn't matter bro, its all about excitement :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

You right , but I completely forget , as I want to check as fast as possible , plus because I am working all over the week , I keep forget about the holiday


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you crazy???? it is a weekend Saturday and Sunday..a person who plans to go to Australia in the near future should at least have this much of knowledge.


Oh man, you crack me up
Thanks for a good laugh on a Saturday morning


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

AHMEDKA said:


> You right , but I completely forget , as I want to check as fast as possible , plus because I am working all over the week , I keep forget about the holiday


I totally understand. Working week-ends mess your internal calendar.:der:


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> Yes you can..
> 
> But make sure you dont lodge two applications if at all you get approvals and invite from both the states....
> :-D. :-D


yes ofcourse , i will never do this, thax


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Received ss agreement today. I have signed and sent it now. When can I expect an invitation?


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Alhamdulillah, received State Sponsorship (SS) today. Hopefully I'll send it by tomorrow.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hi heemu, when did u apply for SS?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

when did u file EOI, ? And when u got reply for apply SS, and how much time this process take


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

I submitted my EOI on 18/06/2013 and received initial contact on 24/06/2013. I received SS invitation on 25/06/2013 and I submitted my SS application on 15/07/2013. Today on 19/07/2013, I've received agreement and I am going to send my agreement today In-Sha-Allah.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all

May i move to another state even i hold 190 visa, haha just curious...any exceptional case got approval?

Thanks


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

ohhh nice heemu..., carry on.., all the best


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> May i move to another state even i hold 190 visa, haha just curious...any exceptional case got approval?
> 
> Thanks


You can, in the event that there is no job offer in relation to your occupation. But you need to give solid proof, and show that you cannot do another job.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Heemu said:


> I submitted my EOI on 18/06/2013 and received initial contact on 24/06/2013. I received SS invitation on 25/06/2013 and I submitted my SS application on 15/07/2013. Today on 19/07/2013, I've received agreement and I am going to send my agreement today In-Sha-Allah.


Heemu thanks for the information.Could you also tell us how much years of experience you have and from which engineering stream.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> ohhh nice heemu..., carry on.., all the best


Thanks a lot 



metallica.kyoto said:


> Heemu thanks for the information.Could you also tell us how much years of experience you have and from which engineering stream.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am HR Professional having 5 years of experience


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

My friend has submitted the SS application yesterday..how long does it take to get approved? I hope he can lodge his visa application before 1st of september and save 460 dollars..


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> My friend has submitted the SS application yesterday..how long does it take to get approved? I hope he can lodge his visa application before 1st of september and save 460 dollars..


Hey Rocky!
I submitted the SS application yesterday and this morning I received the WA SS approval and agreement to sign!
Hope your friend will receive it too


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hey Rocky!
> I submitted the SS application yesterday and this morning I received the WA SS approval and agreement to sign!
> Hope your friend will receive it too


congratszz jullz..Would you please mind sharing your work profile and experience etc.
thanks in advance.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Heemu said:


> I submitted my EOI on 18/06/2013 and received initial contact on 24/06/2013. I received SS invitation on 25/06/2013 and I submitted my SS application on 15/07/2013. Today on 19/07/2013, I've received agreement and I am going to send my agreement today In-Sha-Allah.


Good to know that u got SS. Which subclass, profession do ya have? The WA website says Processing time 14 days !! 

I applied for SS 24-06-13 (190), they asked my passport copy on 2-Aug-13. Still waiting for response.......


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hey Rocky!
> I submitted the SS application yesterday and this morning I received the WA SS approval and agreement to sign!
> Hope your friend will receive it too


Good that you can now save 460$ if you apply before the 1st of september...my friend waiting for approval...thanks


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good that you can now save 460$ if you apply before the 1st of september...my friend waiting for approval...thanks


Hi Rocky,

How u doing..? I am going to lodge my application on 22nd this month..

Do you have any idea about form 80.. What is that for...?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> How u doing..? I am going to lodge my application on 22nd this month..
> 
> Do you have any idea about form 80.. What is that for...?


particulars for character assessment..its mandatory for you and your dependents above 18 years..go to Form 80 thread in the forum, you will get every bit of information


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Got 190 invitation today.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> particulars for character assessment..its mandatory for you and your dependents above 18 years..go to Form 80 thread in the forum, you will get every bit of information


When we have to submit this form afte CO ? or at the time of application lodge?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes thanich first lodge your application...your CO will be allocated in 5 weeks time..so take your time first you can upload before your CO asks..this will expedite your entire process and you are likely to get your grant quicker if you frontload everything


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

hi friends,

I have sent my documents for skills assessment in 1st week of August,13 and will be appearing for IELTS exams on 7th Sep, 13. Hopefully i get 7 bands in all. :fingerscrossed:

As I am an HR professional with over 5 years exp I would like to know anyone in the forum who has applied for visas? or anyone who has already gone there. How is the job market in Australia for HR people in Perth as i am planning to go perth. Please share your experiences in terms of timeline for the visa process & getting a job there & demand & supply of it. 

Also i wanted to know whether i will get an offer from here if i try on various job portals of Australia? or will it be easier to get once i reach there. 

Also do i need to carry some case while i am traveling there.?

Awaiting a response from the members.

Regards,

Moving SA


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hey Rocky!
> I submitted the SS application yesterday and this morning I received the WA SS approval and agreement to sign!
> Hope your friend will receive it too


Yes he got it today..now after he signs and sends back the agreement, he will get 190 invitation on Skill select to lodge the visa...Yeh finally he saves 460$


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes he got it today..now after he signs and sends back the agreement, he will get 190 invitation on Skill select to lodge the visa...Yeh finally he saves 460$


Hi Rocky,

I have some doubt. I have claimed 65 points including SS and 8 year work experience. In case if DIAC dont consider my 8 year experience i may end up in 60 points. Then DIAC will continue my process or kept on hold? pls clarify..


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

I submitted signed agreement yesterday and Alhamdulillah this morning received invitation to lodge the visa


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Heemu said:


> I submitted signed agreement yesterday and Alhamdulillah this morning received invitation to lodge the visa


Me too  Congrats


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> I have some doubt. I have claimed 65 points including SS and 8 year work experience. In case if DIAC dont consider my 8 year experience i may end up in 60 points. Then DIAC will continue my process or kept on hold? pls clarify..


Dear Thanich,

When you lodge a visa application you will be required to provide evidence supporting the claims you made in your EOI. If the information provided in your EOI is not correct, and you proceed to lodge a visa application, this may result in your application being refused, and your visa application fee will not be refunded. If the claims in your EOI are incorrect or overstated, and you cannot support these claims in your visa application, there may be adverse consequences
for future visa applications. It's strongly recommended to ensure that your information is correct before lodging a visa application. 
If you are unable to support your EOI claims before you lodge your application you have the option to let this invitation lapse, then ensure your claims are accurate and submit a new or revised EOI.


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Me too  Congrats


Great news...Congrats as well


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Thanich,
> 
> When you lodge a visa application you will be required to provide evidence supporting the claims you made in your EOI. If the information provided in your EOI is not correct, and you proceed to lodge a visa application, this may result in your application being refused, and your visa application fee will not be refunded. If the claims in your EOI are incorrect or overstated, and you cannot support these claims in your visa application, there may be adverse consequences
> for future visa applications. It's strongly recommended to ensure that your information is correct before lodging a visa application.
> If you are unable to support your EOI claims before you lodge your application you have the option to let this invitation lapse, then ensure your claims are accurate and submit a new or revised EOI.


Hi Jullz,

Thanks for your reply. I have all the appointment and relieving order letters with me. There is no doubt of having all the relevant documents. My first job was trainee.
My worry is whether they consider my trainee experience also. If they dont consider my trainee experience then i will loose my 8 months experience....


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have all the appointment and relieving order letters with me. There is no doubt of having all the relevant documents. My first job was trainee.
> My worry is whether they consider my trainee experience also. If they dont consider my trainee experience then i will loose my 8 months experience....


Dear Thanich, I don't know if trainee is considered or not relevant experience. I would suggest you to make some research on that... just to be sure.
Or, you can stay on the safe side and claim 60 points, 5 years experience.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> I have some doubt. I have claimed 65 points including SS and 8 year work experience. In case if DIAC dont consider my 8 year experience i may end up in 60 points. Then DIAC will continue my process or kept on hold? pls clarify..


What did EA said about those 8 months training?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Jullz said:


> What did EA said about those 8 months training?


Hi Jullz,

I have done only skill assessment not for experience...


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Need help to fill up visa application form.

Page # 13, Question # 1

Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years? Ans: Yes

I am still in the employment but there has no scope to write *Date From* XXX *Date To* "Till Date" or something else. I could not leave the field blank since it is not accepted. What should I do?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Heemu said:


> Need help to fill up visa application form.
> 
> Page # 13, Question # 1
> 
> ...


Just write the current date. That's what I did.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Heemu said:


> I submitted my EOI on 18/06/2013 and received initial contact on 24/06/2013. I received SS invitation on 25/06/2013 and I submitted my SS application on 15/07/2013. Today on 19/07/2013, I've received agreement and I am going to send my agreement today In-Sha-Allah.


Stunning timeline --- Keep us posted and goodluck .. !
BTW which state have you applied for ?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Stunning timeline --- Keep us posted and goodluck .. !
> BTW which state have you applied for ?


I'd say WA. Just a wild guess...


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Just write the current date. That's what I did.


Thanks a ton


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Stunning timeline --- Keep us posted and goodluck .. !
> BTW which state have you applied for ?


Thanks...Laurinoz is right...it's WA


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am a new in this forum and i want to know, 

anyone here who have Automotive occupation or someone knows about the automotive scope in WA is good or NWS
Thanks


----------



## delhi78 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi frnz..... need help can anyone plz tell as I was doin the second section of the online test I faced two problems.first I applied for subclass 190 but it was showing 489 again and again in the test and after completing my first section of test which I passed I was logged out and cudnt login again after several attempts.Not even the next day.And same msg pops again and again as I try to login"YOU HAV AN EXISTING APPLICATION OR YOR INVITATION HAS LAPSED"plz help iam really worried as just few days are left for my invite to get lapsed
thanks in advance.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

delhi78, you should write them, mentioning your appl. number and they will send you the link to retreave your application.But today is a day off, so you might as well do that tonight.


----------



## delhi78 (Jun 7, 2013)

thanx going there! I hav droped them a mail yesterday...hopefully I get the reply soon.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new in this forum and i want to know,
> 
> ...


May you clarify that 'Automotive'
Is it under category of which automotive?

Is it like mine? Related to PLC, DCS or maybe even similar to BMS (Building Management System) Control

Or are you talking about Automotive as Car Mechanic or related?


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

zeroman said:


> May you clarify that 'Automotive'
> Is it under category of which automotive?
> 
> Is it like mine? Related to PLC, DCS or maybe even similar to BMS (Building Management System) Control
> ...




Car Mechanic


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Car Mechanic


High paid but quite difficult to get a job for it unless you have your own business.
In term of business perspective it is really a good money, but as I mentioned in term of working vacancy you will struggle to land a job.

Well wish you all the best though, no job is easy to land :spit:


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

zeroman said:


> High paid but quite difficult to get a job for it unless you have your own business.
> In term of business perspective it is really a good money, but as I mentioned in term of working vacancy you will struggle to land a job.
> 
> Well wish you all the best though, no job is easy to land :spit:


Thanks 
Are you also related to Automotive Field or not?

which state should I apply for a sponsor is good for me?

WA Or Nws


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Thanks
> Are you also related to Automotive Field or not?
> 
> which state should I apply for a sponsor is good for me?
> ...


No, but I live in WA (Perth) for 5 years.
I have friends in the off-list occupation (Carpenter and Automotive).

So I can only tell this from my experiences

Any state that sponsor the off-list occupation (Automotive) and have a good job market is the answer. That questions been asked by many but none can give you the best answer


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

zeroman said:


> No, but I live in WA (Perth) for 5 years.
> I have friends in the off-list occupation (Carpenter and Automotive).
> 
> So I can only tell this from my experiences
> ...


Thanks zeroman for your help.

I want to ask you about the experience.

I started my job in Aug 2007 but in the end of 2008 (November) I started studies in the evening classes. 
What you think this experience during my study will count or not

I was working full time.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Thanks zeroman for your help.
> 
> I want to ask you about the experience.
> 
> ...


Your experiences is counted as long you work longer than 20 hours per weeks

Since you mention full time, I believe it is more than I mentioned and it is counted.

That is 1 year work experience (worth of 5 points) if you work in Australia.
Make sure you keep the monthly payslip or your annual tax slip for this.

Hope that is helpful

Cheers


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

So from 2007 to till now my total experience is almost 6 years (with 2 years study in 2008-2010) and i can claim my whole experience.
am i right?


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi 
I just got to know that my SS application is denied last 30/07 through email from WA. My agent probably applied for review. is there any chance that i get SS after their decline? 

Deeply Worried


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Its not going to help. Better apply to other states.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> So from 2007 to till now my total experience is almost 6 years (with 2 years study in 2008-2010) and i can claim my whole experience.
> am i right?


If as you stated that you work full time (more than 20 hours a week) from 2007 to 2013, then yes u can claim your whole 6 years experiences.

is this overseas experience or in Australia experiences?

*Skilled employment outside Australia*
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - 5 Points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) - 10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) - 15 Points

*Skilled employment in Australia*
At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years) - 5 Points
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - 10 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) - 15 Points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) - 20 Points

However if you are studying evening class for 2 years (if in Australia),
I have doubt u can claim the 5 points study in AUstralia
I am not sure, must have other opinion about this.
Cheers


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Hi
> I just got to know that my SS application is denied last 30/07 through email from WA. My agent probably applied for review. is there any chance that i get SS after their decline?
> 
> Deeply Worried


Like Rocky said maybe pointless and hopeless,
However I suggest you meanwhile to plan in advances for plan B or even C and see what other states may be available to offer you the SS.

When you receive the reviews from DIAC
Please update us, the reason that you are rejected from WA SS.

Cheers


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

zeroman said:


> If as you stated that you work full time (more than 20 hours a week) from 2007 to 2013, then yes u can claim your whole 6 years experiences.
> 
> is this overseas experience or in Australia experiences?
> 
> ...


This is overseas experience and all study in Pakistan


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Hi
> I just got to know that my SS application is denied last 30/07 through email from WA. My agent probably applied for review. is there any chance that i get SS after their decline?
> 
> Deeply Worried


Good Luck Bro.
Could you please update with the reasons for your rejection.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

My friend signed the agreement and sent them an email yesterday..no Invitation to Apply for Visa in Skillselect yet..how long does it take? trying to lodge visa this week..

to save 460 bucks of course


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

it takes 3-4 days only,


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope he gets it soon..coz september is coming soon..3-4 days is a long time..they just need to verify his signature on the agreement thats it..


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope he gets it soon..coz september is coming soon..3-4 days is a long time..they just need to verify his signature on the agreement thats it..


hi..
he will recieve it tomorrow..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

No he hasn't..it was sent on monday..is it some kind of joke to sign the document and send it back in this digital age.. i was not required to do anything of this sort for my SA SS application.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Why dont he call them and ask ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Let him wait till tomorrow..coz we can lodge the visa also on Friday


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Today have received initial contact by WA Government for 190. 
_*Initial Contact
Your Expression of Interest is being considered by the Government of Western Australia.
This is not an invitation to apply for State nomination.
If you are eligible for an invitation you will be contacted by email.*_

Am I still considered for 189??? After which action with SS WA my EOI will be frozen?( My EOI status is "Submitted")

Honestly, 190 was just a back up, I prefer 189 not to be restrained to live in one state only, but try to live in other states to select the best...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

WA will only consider 190 as it is state sponsored Visa.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> it takes 3-4 days only,


How many days did it take for you to get the Invitation for Visa button activate in Skillselect after you sent them the signed agreement by email..?


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Timur said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today have received initial contact by WA Government for 190.
> _*Initial Contact
> ...


Elaboration: Am I still considered for 189 *by central government*???


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

timur said:


> elaboration: Am i still considered for 189 *by central government*???


*yes*


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally, my friend has received invitation to apply for visa in Skillselect..now helping him with that...

Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Finally, my friend has received invitation to apply for visa in Skillselect..now helping him with that...
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation



I said you this yesterday..


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

Please spend a minute to enlighten me with the SS WA process. I tried to read this thread and WA website and as normally got confused. 

1. EOI lodged for 190 WA 
2. Received today "intial contact" from WA 
3. ???
4. ????
5. ?????
6. Invitation from DIAC to lodge the visa subclass 190

I've done phases 1 and 2 only... so, what's next before invitation for visa if I am successful ?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Finally, my friend has received invitation to apply for visa in Skillselect..now helping him with that...
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation


This is awesome Rocky, great news.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Timur said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please spend a minute to enlighten me with the SS WA process. I tried to read this thread and WA website and as normally got confused.
> 
> ...


Hi Timur
1. EOI lodged for 190 WA 
2. Received today "intial contact" from WA 
3. Invitation to apply for SS - few questions to answer, payment of 200$
4. If they accepts you, you will receive the state sponsorship contract to sign
5. You send the signed contract back
6. Invitation from DIAC to lodge the visa subclass 190

Thats it  good luck


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Timur said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please spend a minute to enlighten me with the SS WA process. I tried to read this thread and WA website and as normally got confused.
> 
> ...


Hope you have got it.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hope you have got it.


Point 5. The invite is sent automatically after SS approval  You don't have to wait for it too long


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Point 5. The invite is sent automatically after SS approval  You don't have to wait for it too long


yup I know that. as there was a "point 5" I just filled it up by something  
you might have to wait 1-2 days and in a position like that 1-2 days is not so short buddy lol......


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

shishir said:


> yup I know that. as there was a "point 5" I just filled it up by something
> you might have to wait 1-2 days and in a position like that 1-2 days is not so short buddy lol......


They said that you will receive the invite automatically. I was guessing that automatically means... automatically )
Anyway, I received it in a couple of hours 
_"Congratulations
You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by The Government of Western Australia"_
Awesome message


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Jullz said:


> They said that you will receive the invite automatically. I was guessing that automatically means... automatically )
> Anyway, I received it in a couple of hours
> _"Congratulations
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by The Government of Western Australia"_
> Awesome message


Hey Jullz,
Did they ask for any documents from you?


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hi Timur
> 1. EOI lodged for 190 WA
> 2. Received today "intial contact" from WA
> 3. Invitation to apply for SS - few questions to answer, payment of 200$
> ...


Guys, you are gems! :hug: Thanks a lot!

One more query: Any Estimate How Long It Takes (Hours, Days , or Months) Between Phase 3 and 4?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Jullz,
> Did they ask for any documents from you?


No, you don't have to send anything.

There are just a few personal questions and 3 easy tests about your general knowledge about Western Australia as well as your chosen region

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Statenominationtest.aspx


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Timur said:


> Guys, you are gems! :hug: Thanks a lot!
> 
> One more query: Any Estimate How Long It Takes (Hours, Days , or Months) Between Phase 3 and 4?


It depends. Some of us had to wait 1 day, some of us 1 week or longer.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

My Dearest Experts,

Please don't live me alone with my DILEMA:

I applied for SS WA 14-Aug-2013 with 65 points and have received today invitation to apply for sponsorship.

I also applied for 189 with 60 points 14-Aug-2013 and have received nothing so far. 

Now, I am in panic. To be honest, my SS WA was just a back up, I have no a clue about West Australia or Perth and not sure if I want to stay ther for 2 years. Ideally, I'd like to travel around Australia, try differnt States and cities, search for jobs, enjoy life etc instead of being traped in one place (what if I don't like it??) So, I want to wait a little bit (I have 28 days, right?) with appliation to WA and see how I am successful in the next rounds of my main option - 189 (rounds 02 Sept and 16 Sept). I would not be nervous or cheeky, but just waited for 189 or 190, sooner or earlier the gu shoots... BUT! At the end of December 2013 I am turning 40 and will loose all my marks, points, efforts and dreams :doh:

What would you suggest: not waste my time and just immediately apply to SS WA? Or I still ahve a good chances to be invited by 189 in September? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Timur, sure, you can wait for 28 days with WA and meanwhile do some research on WA.  Who knows, maybe you'll fall in love with that place like many of us did. But there is the 2 years obligations, you know... on the other hand, WA is just huge, its larger than my whole country  I am sure everyone can find there perfect place there. Do some research on the states, competition in job market within your occupation and so on. .


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I have received positive skill assessment (VETASSESS). I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 and I wanted to apply for state sponsorship W.A. I found out that the process to apply for State Sponsorship has been changed. After contacting Department they said I need to wait for Invitation from State for nominated occupation.
Has anyone applied for state nomination (190) Visa recently?

How much time you have to wait for nomination?

How much time usually they take to process for State Nomination?

How much the charges will be after 1st September 2013 for 190 Visa application?

Please suggest and share your views.


----------



## Heemu (Mar 26, 2013)

Alhamdulillah, just lodged my visa application and saved some $$...Its time to upload all the supporting documents...Initially it seems complicated to upload docs by selecting correct "Evidence Type" & "Document Type"....Does this have any guidelines or any article written on "How & what documents need to upload for subclass 190 visa"


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.

Can i fill up EOI without soft copy of letter and apply for 190 SC with WA sponsorship?

Would be of great help if someone can throw light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Hello Metallica,

You can lodged your EOI, as you don't need to upload any doc for that stage. Though you need to know exactly what EA has considered valid, in regards to Qualifications and experience.
You will need your letter for the visa application


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

rps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have received positive skill assessment (VETASSESS). I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 and I wanted to apply for state sponsorship W.A. I found out that the process to apply for State Sponsorship has been changed. After contacting Department they said I need to wait for Invitation from State for nominated occupation.
> Has anyone applied for state nomination (190) Visa recently?
> 
> ...


Hi RPS,

Lot of people applied as the change happened some time ago already, on 1st July.
Below is the WA link where you'll have all the steps.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
Please have a read also through this hread as all your questions have been previously answered.
New fee is $3520 for single/primary applicant.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Hello Metallica,
> 
> You can lodged your EOI, as you don't need to upload any doc for that stage. Though you need to know exactly what EA has considered valid, in regards to Qualifications and experience.
> You will need your letter for the visa application


Hey bro.
Thanks for your reply.
Actually visa letter is yet to be generated.
I read somewhere is the asssessment date is before EOI submission date.The CO can refuse the visa.

What do you think?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> the asssessment date is before EOI submission date.The CO can refuse the visa.
> 
> What do you think?


...but the assessment date is before the EOI submission date....if you've been assessed positive already and you submit the EOI after knowing that.
When you fill the EOI you need the assessment number and date, but you don\t have to upload anything.,


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey bro.
> Thanks for your reply.
> Actually visa letter is yet to be generated.
> I read somewhere is the asssessment date is before EOI submission date.The CO can refuse the visa.
> ...


there is no such rule that assessment date is before EOI...........as soon as you apply assessment...you can create an EOI and save it..........once you get assessment date and ref number....you can add those to your EOI and submit it.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Jullz said:


> ...but the assessment date is before the EOI submission date....if you've been assessed positive already and you submit the EOI after knowing that.
> When you fill the EOI you need the assessment number and date, but you don\t have to upload anything.,


hey thanks for the response.

I am told i am asssessed positve but they also told that the official letter will be generated by tuesday.So i am not sure of the date on that letter since it will be considered valid.


----------



## CicyR (Aug 31, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Let him wait till tomorrow..coz we can lodge the visa also on Friday


Hi Rocky,

How is your friend's application? Have you submitted his application?

Our agent said they were trying to lodge in our application on Thursday and Friday, but they couldnot. The reason, according to them, was too many people try to lodge before 1st Sep, so the lodge system went wrong.

I was quite surprised that EOI system could go wrong without any notice on DIAC website. 

I also saw people lodge in successfully yesterday. 

Now, it's weekend time, our agent will not work on weekend. We will have to pay extra money next week for the application


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Submitted my EOI last night and claimed 70pts. hoping for the best this coming week. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am going to submit my SC190 EOI tomorrow.Just curious if there is any online exam required for WA SS?I remember someone mentioning on the thread.
Kindly clarify
Thanks


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am going to submit my SC190 EOI tomorrow.Just curious if there is any online exam required for WA SS?I remember someone mentioning on the thread.
> Kindly clarify
> Thanks


There will be, yes.
Not while you lodge your EOI though, so you can go ahead.
WA will ask you few questions to check your knowledge about the State.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Hi
> I just got to know that my SS application is denied last 30/07 through email from WA. My agent probably applied for review. is there any chance that i get SS after their decline?
> 
> Deeply Worried


Any reasons for refusal?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

Some questions here, hope you guys can help
I am graduate in and from Australia University,
I am trying to change from Electronic to Plant and Production ENgineer
(is this process called submitting CDR?)

What is the processing time for this skill assessment?
I send my assessment on 29th July, the receipt date stated is 31th July
It is the 5th weeks now, haven't get any news so far
just wondering

Did the process is 4-6 weeks for my case?
Or it is 16 weeks?

I am not understand what they mean from the email below receive from [email protected]

Am I for the 1st case because of CDR?
Or 2nd case because i got Australian Degree



> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> 
> Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,
Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI

Thanks in advance


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI
> 
> Thanks in advance


I checked my EOI which I submitted last Friday night. For Skills Assessment part the only required details are the following:

Skills Assessment
1. Nominated Occupation:
2. Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing
authority?
3. Name of assessing authority
4. Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy)
5. Reference number/receipt number

Hope it helps.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey bro,
Thanks alot for your detailed info.
The only number on my scanned copy of assessment letter is my EA contact id.i am yet to geta hard copy.did u mention them contact id or any other number on your hard copy of EA letter.
Thanks alot


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 with 60 points and I chose WA as my preferred state.
I am still waiting for Invitation from WA. 
Has anyone submitted EOI nearby to this date? 
What is your status now?
Please share.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 with 60 points and I chose WA as my preferred state.
> I am still waiting for Invitation from WA.
> Has anyone submitted EOI nearby to this date?
> ...


I submitted my EOI with 70pts including SS last 30 Aug, Friday. Maybe we should give them at least 2 weeks before we expect the invitation. But if it will come earlier than expected that's swell! Hopefully you'll get your invitation soon then followed by me. Goodluck to us


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey bro,
> Thanks alot for your detailed info.
> The only number on my scanned copy of assessment letter is my EA contact id.i am yet to geta hard copy.did u mention them contact id or any other number on your hard copy of EA letter.
> Thanks alot


replied to you message man! not really sure with EA since i had my assessment at Vetassess but still we are all using the same EOI form so, i shared to you what will be asked in EOI form for the skills assessment and that is reference number.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks alot dear.it was really helpful.awaiting response from other EA applicants.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hii,
i had submitted eoi on 19th august, and selected WA as a prefer state, still i am waiting for initial contact frm WA, i have claimed 60 points..., if u got any response plz let me know


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hii,
> i had submitted eoi on 19th august, and selected WA as a prefer state, still i am waiting for initial contact frm WA, i have claimed 60 points..., if u got any response plz let me know


what is your nominated occupation? hopefully you will receive the invite soon.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I submitted my EOI with 70pts including SS last 30 Aug, Friday. Maybe we should give them at least 2 weeks before we expect the invitation. But if it will come earlier than expected that's swell! Hopefully you'll get your invitation soon then followed by me. Goodluck to us


Hi wizzywizz,
I just contacted department and they said they usually pick application every week.. but didn;t tell me about what date are they on..
It will be two weeks tomorrow for me.....


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

thnk u sir, my occupation 323214..., r u sure i will get initial contact soon, ?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> Hi wizzywizz,
> I just contacted department and they said they usually pick application every week.. but didn;t tell me about what date are they on..
> It will be two weeks tomorrow for me.....


I was about to reply to this thread and say the same thing cos I emailed them and asked through their website and this is what I received.

_"Skilled Migration Western Australia reviews the EOIs in SkillSelect weekly and makes contact with eligible applicants."_

same thing like what you mentioned. Maybe you will receive the invite tomorrow. Let's hope for the best buddy.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> thnk u sir, my occupation 323214..., r u sure i will get initial contact soon, ?


well we can only hope for the best and be positive about our application.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

one of my friend applied on 12th august and he got invitation on 16th august, thats y i get confused, and we r in same occupation


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> one of my friend applied on 12th august and he got invitation on 16th august, thats y i get confused, and we r in same occupation


how many points does your friend have? I have a feeling that they are doing the review every Wednesday based from the initial contacts received of previous applicant. There are also some cases that a follow-up call can do the trick like what rocky's friend did. (provided that you waited long enough)


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> thnk u sir, my occupation 323214..., r u sure i will get initial contact soon, ?


Hope for the best.. we have submitted our EOI within quite close time frame. Stay In touch....!!


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

yes r u on fb, and tats rite, they sheduled to send invitation on wednesday...,


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

former applicants normally gets their initial contact by Wednesday or Thursday and invitation by Thursday or Friday. Hoping for the best later this week


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> one of my friend applied on 12th august and he got invitation on 16th august, thats y i get confused, and we r in same occupation


Nikss how many points did you claim and how many your friend did ?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my friend claimed 60 points


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i have also claimed 60 points, same occupation,


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i have also claimed 60 points, same occupation,


okay thats good...


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i got this email from WA, ----- Invitations to apply for State nomination
are issued weekly. If you have not
received an invitation in the first week
you may be selected in subsequent
weeks.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i got this email from WA, ----- Invitations to apply for State nomination
> are issued weekly. If you have not
> received an invitation in the first week
> you may be selected in subsequent
> weeks.


oh okay.... 
was it a response of your query or they have emailed you specifically...
have they mentioned how much time you need to wait or something?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i got this email from WA, ----- Invitations to apply for State nomination
> are issued weekly. If you have not
> received an invitation in the first week
> you may be selected in subsequent
> weeks.


most likely you will have it this week. if not you need to politely follow-up just like what some did when they haven't receive invitation for 3wks.  all the best.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

no they didn't provide any specific date,


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i emailed them and ask abt invitation, then WA athority send me this email , i gave them my eoi no. also,
Invitations to apply for State nomination
are issued weekly. If you have not
received an invitation in the first week
you may be selected in subsequent
weeks.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i emailed them and ask abt invitation, then WA athority send me this email , i gave them my eoi no. also,
> Invitations to apply for State nomination
> are issued weekly. If you have not
> received an invitation in the first week
> ...


okay.. thats alrite.. Hope it will come soon..!!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i emailed them and ask abt invitation, then WA athority send me this email , i gave them my eoi no. also,
> Invitations to apply for State nomination
> are issued weekly. If you have not
> received an invitation in the first week
> ...


I believe the invitation it is not weekly, it is fortnightly (two rounds every month)

Go to tab reports under this link for statistics:
SkillSelect


----------



## delhi78 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello friends...I completed my test and paid the fees on 29th august that is last Thursday,can any one tell me when should I expect the state nomination approval or what things they consider to grant the nomination.thanx.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends...I completed my test and paid the fees on 29th august that is last Thursday,can any one tell me when should I expect the state nomination approval or what things they consider to grant the nomination.thanx.


Hi what was the test about and Structure? 
Is there any different fee for it?
Is it before applying for State sponsorship after getting Invitation?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I believe the invitation it is not weekly, it is fortnightly (two rounds every month)
> 
> Go to tab reports under this link for statistics:
> SkillSelect


That's for visa 189. We are talking about visa 190 state sponsorship and according to WA they review EOI weekly. hope that clarifies.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends...I completed my test and paid the fees on 29th august that is last Thursday,can any one tell me when should I expect the state nomination approval or what things they consider to grant the nomination.thanx.


Hi, how many points do you possess? they say approval is just 2-3 working days. I assume they delay yours cos there are changes with the visa fees. you should be able to receive the invite soon.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> Hi what was the test about and Structure?
> Is there any different fee for it?
> Is it before applying for State sponsorship after getting Invitation?


i believe after you get invited you will respond to the invitation and pay $200 from there you need to answer several questions about WA which you can retake if you fail. The total fees for WA state sponsorship is just $200.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Short question for you guys regarding the WA SS.
I received state sponsorship already, but I didn't apply for visa yet (the 1st invite will expire on 20 October) It's possible that the changes on WA occupation list or their conditions to apply, or whatever changes will be made beginning with 1st October, can affect me even I have their nomination? Just curious....


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Short question for you guys regarding the WA SS.
> I received state sponsorship already, but I didn't apply for visa yet (the 1st invite will expire on 20 October) It's possible that the changes on WA occupation list or their conditions to apply, or whatever changes will be made beginning with 1st October, can affect me even I have their nomination? Just curious....


Hi Jullz,

I'm closely following WA state sponsorship process and tentative changes that could be effective from 1st October. As far as I know I think your occupation is in the new list. Please go through the link below. 

Moreover, both our occupations are listed in "occupations with unmet demand" list i.e. *it is no longer sufficient for an occupation to be experiencing high demand, it must also be experiencing shortfalls in supply – that is unmet demand * (extract from information paper - SPOL 2013)

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation combined list

According to my research DTWD, Perth are the administrative body that prepares State sponsorship list for WA.

Finally, it's your choice.

Cheers!!


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I'm closely following WA state sponsorship process and tentative changes that could be effective from 1st October. As far as I know I think your occupation is in the new list. Please go through the link below.
> 
> ...


Dear Redtape, thank you for your answer.
I think I might have to hurry up and apply for the visa asap 
Whats your occupations? Have you received the nomination already?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I think one of the speedy nominations would be the for those who have only selected WA and have longer work experience.
Why dont we post our status in similar so it can help us to track the timeline

EOI: 4/09
SC: 190
State: only WA
Work experience: 2 years
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
I kindly request other members to post the time line.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I think one of the speedy nominations would be the for those who have only selected WA and have longer work experience.
> Why dont we post our status in similar so it can help us to track the timeline
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,
It's really nice to see that you have received your outcome from EA. Hopefully rest of your journey would be as smooth as it was.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Redtape, thank you for your answer.
> I think I might have to hurry up and apply for the visa asap
> Whats your occupations? Have you received the nomination already?


You are welcome Jullz,

312511 is my occupation code. Completed Skills assessment and IELTS as well. But stuck because of current 190 visa rules to get SS.Planning to get out of Aus before end of this year and then give it a go.Hoping and praying atm.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I think one of the speedy nominations would be the for those who have only selected WA and have longer work experience.
> Why dont we post our status in similar so it can help us to track the timeline
> 
> ...


Have to include how many points you're claiming too so, we can track. 

My status are as follows:

EOI: 30 Aug - 70pts (Age: 30, Education: 15, Work Exp: 10, IELTS: 10, State: 5)
Visa: 190
State: WA only
Work Exp: 5yrs
Occupation: 149311 - Conference and Events Organiser

Hoping to receive initial contact today and invitation tom or Friday. :eyebrows:


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Hello WizzyWizz,

In your case, what level of education was assessed positive for 149311?

Regards,
Shaishav


WizzyWizz said:


> Have to include how many points you're claiming too so, we can
> 
> 
> track.
> ...


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> Hello WizzyWizz,
> 
> In your case, what level of education was assessed positive for 149311?
> 
> ...


Vetassess will assess you based on their minimum requirement. As for my job it falls under Group C and the education requirement is just AQF Diploma. However, I graduated with a Bachelor's degree from a highly recognized institution by Australia hence my claim for 15pts education.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Received the initial contact today.  hopefully, the invite will come next.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Received the initial contact today.  hopefully, the invite will come next.


Hi WizzyWizz,
Did you receive an email or on Skillselect you have checked?
What is initial contact about?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> Hi WizzyWizz,
> Did you receive an email or on Skillselect you have checked?
> What is initial contact about?


Yes. I received / actually my agent received and it says that they are considering my application. Hopefully tomorrow will receive the actual invite. :amen:


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply WizzyWizz,

I want to know whether your bachelor degree was assessed as related to the nominated occupation.




WizzyWizz said:


> Vetassess will assess you based on their minimum requirement. As for my job it falls under Group C and the education requirement is just AQF Diploma. However, I graduated with a Bachelor's degree from a highly recognized institution by Australia hence my claim for 15pts education.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

*Advertising Specialist*



Redtape said:


> You are welcome Jullz,
> 
> 312511 is my occupation code. Completed Skills assessment and IELTS as well. But stuck because of current 190 visa rules to get SS.Planning to get out of Aus before end of this year and then give it a go.Hoping and praying atm.
> 
> Good luck with your application.


Dear Redtape & all members in this forum:

My occupation code is 225111 (Advertising Specialist). I was hoping that ACT would include my occupation in their recent published skilled demand list, but they did not. 

Now, I'm wondering whether there is any chance for my occupation to be nominated by any state in Australia? Please note that as per occupation ceiling Australia needs more than 3000 under occupation code 2251 & only 19 got invitation till date.

Please provide your opinion regarding my chances to be nominated by a state that you are anticipating.

Please reply me to soon.

Best Regards,

Bashar


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Thanks for the quick reply WizzyWizz,
> 
> I want to know whether your bachelor degree was assessed as related to the nominated occupation.


my bachelor degree is not related but at the required level. If your bachelor degree is not related that means you need to have at least 2yrs work experience which I have hence my positive assessment. 

For schools in the Philippines they (Australian Education International) provide guidelines and categorise the schools in sections 1,2,3 if your school is under section 1 then you can claim 15pts for education. For sec 2-3 schools there are special condition before they can claim 15pts if not met they can only claim 10pts.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey, is anybody there who had applied eoi last week of august, and secured 60 points and got invitation for apply sponsorship frm WA?, i applied on 19th august with 60 points, still i am waiting for initial contact,,,,,


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Is initial contact received on skill select or by email.?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Is initial contact received on skill select or by email.?


received by email.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

I just checked my email and I received the invitation already as of 9:47am (GMT +8). God is good all the time.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I just checked my email and I received the invitation already as of 9:47am (GMT +8). God is good all the time.


Which visa are you applying? can you update it in your signature? Thx


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Which visa are you applying? can you update it in your signature? Thx


As per your request I updated my signature. I'm applying for visa 190 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> As per your request I updated my signature. I'm applying for visa 190 :fingerscrossed:


You haven't update date of invitation (which is today) 
Congratz for the invitation

*I am doing my CDR on 29th July,*

from your timeline look like you get it exactly 4 months (the hard copy? or just email)

So I calculate mine probably around 29th November,

my visa 485 (Graduate visa) expired on 18 December.

HaHa, I know, I hope I can make it on time.


My situations:
Graduate Bach. Electronic & Communication Engineering,
Assessed as 'Electronic Engineer' 
I have experienced from graduate till present of 1 1/2 year working experience in Control System Engineering

At the moment, had submitted CDR try to change 'Electronic Engineer'(233411) to 'Plant and Production Engineer' (233513) 

Age : 30 points
Degree: 15 points
Study : 5 Points
IELTS: 0 points (Listening 8, Reading 8, Writing 7, Speaking 6)

total of 50 points

I have 2 last chances what to do for this last 3 1/2 months before my visa expired now:

1st scenario: change skill assessment to 'Plant and Production Engineer', get WA SS which is *5 points*, used my 1 1/2 year work experiences which is another *5 points*. *Apply visa 190 WA SS(60 points)*. Get invite in a week and bridging PR able to work.

2nd scenario: re-do IELTS test, book for 9th November so I have 2 months preparations, try score '7' each to get *10 points*, used 1 1/2 year work exp which is *5 points*. Apply *visa 189 (60 or 65 points* depend they see my work exp)
_Disadvantage: unknown time for invitation, 2 rounds invitation per month, probably have to quit current job and apply tourist visa to stay in Australia_

3rd scenario: +ve skill assessment (Plant and Production Engineer) around 30th November received *5 points WA SS*, IELTS results '7' received around 27th Novemeber *10 points*, 1 1/2 Work exp another *5 points*. Apply *visa 190 WA SS (70 points)*. Get invite in a week and bridging PR able to work.

4th scenario: all of the above plans fails, cry :Cry: and cry :Cry:and cry :Cry:


Is this all the options I have? Or someone has better or more options for me


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I just checked my email and I received the invitation already as of 9:47am (GMT +8). God is good all the time.


Congrats mate for Invitation..
I have one question Do we get Ack. when submitting EOI?
Did you receive any ack.? I did not receive any ack.. but on skillselect my status showing is SUBMITTED.
Should I be worried?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Zeroman,

I'm not really sure with onshore applications and options. In fact i consulted my MARA agent for my application. But the 3rd scenario sounds like a plan to me. I think you can achieve the all band 7 since your last IELTS score is not bad. In fact your scores are higher than mine. My highest is 7.5 and lowest 7.0 so, was able to claim pts. You can do it buddy. You have to start as soon as possible.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> Congrats mate for Invitation..
> I have one question Do we get Ack. when submitting EOI?
> Did you receive any ack.? I did not receive any ack.. but on skillselect my status showing is SUBMITTED.
> Should I be worried?


Not sure man. I have an agent and she just forwards the email to me once done. I will ask her later if there's such. how about try calling them?


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Not sure man. I have an agent and she just forwards the email to me once done. I will ask her later if there's such. how about try calling them?


I have just checked on my skillselect.. In my correspondence section ... under notification it says.. submitted date(21/08/2013) and status EOI Submitted.. and in another part..under action it says view Correspondence.. which opened up new file and says this is to acknowledge that your EOI is successfully submitted.
So I think Skillselect don;t send acknowledgement through email.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

u will get notification in contact section


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone i have already applied for WA state sponsorship if mine does not get approved by the end of this month will the new criteria from 1st october be still applicable to me?
Kindly advise.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone i have already applied for WA state sponsorship if mine does not get approved by the end of this month will the new criteria from 1st october be still applicable to me?
> Kindly advise.


Hey Metallica, do you mean that you have lodged your EOI with WA preferred State? Or that you have paid your $200 fees for WA? And when was that?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Guys, 

Can anyone tell me how long does it take for the complete WA SS process from the day you have filed your EOI?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long does it take for the complete WA SS process from the day you have filed your EOI?


My case, it took 1.5 weeks.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> My case, it took 1.5 weeks.


Great Vinhnguyenvan, does it depend on points, how many points did you have? Though I have 70 points, I am planning to claim only 65 to be on a safer side.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> My case, it took 1.5 weeks.


Great Vinhnguyenvan, does it depend on points, how many points did you have? Though I have 70 points, I have claimed only 65 to be on a safer side.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Great Vinhnguyenvan, does it depend on points, how many points did you have? Though I have 70 points, I have claimed only 65 to be on a safer side.


I just have 60 point including 5 points SS. I think you definitely get the approval very fast.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I just have 60 point including 5 points SS. I think you definitely get the approval very fast.


Thank you Vinhnguyenvan for letting me know.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Jullz said:


> They said that you will receive the invite automatically. I was guessing that automatically means... automatically )
> Anyway, I received it in a couple of hours
> _"Congratulations
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by The Government of Western Australia"_
> Awesome message


Hi Jullz,

Congratulations on receiving your subclass 190 visa! I was also granted the subclass 190 visa for WA last month. The visa letter does not list any visa conditions. But I have a query as to what should be my port of entry?
As I have some family friends living in Sydney, I was planning to visit them first, then return to my home country and then later move to WA permanently when I re-enter Australia.

Will this be fine or will I need to enter WA first when I make my first entry to Australia?

Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

basketballfan said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Congratulations on receiving your subclass 190 visa! I was also granted the subclass 190 visa for WA last month. The visa letter does not list any visa conditions. But I have a query as to what should be my port of entry?
> As I have some family friends living in Sydney, I was planning to visit them first, then return to my home country and then later move to WA permanently when I re-enter Australia.
> ...


Hello buddy!
Unfortunately, i was refering to the state sponsorhip grant only  I'd wish to had the golden grant already 
About your question, from my knowledge, you have to activate your visa with first entry in Australia. Not especially in WA. You have to live and work for 2 years in the next five in WA (state sponsorhip agreement).
So going to Sydney first, wont be a problem! Good luck and congrats for the grant!


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hello buddy!
> Unfortunately, i was refering to the state sponsorhip grant only  I'd wish to had the golden grant already
> About your question, from my knowledge, you have to activate your visa with first entry in Australia. Not especially in WA. You have to live and work for 2 years in the next five in WA (state sponsorhip agreement).
> So going to Sydney first, wont be a problem! Good luck and congrats for the grant!


Thanks mate. And best of luck to you too!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hey, is anybody there who had applied eoi last week of august, and secured 60 points and got invitation for apply sponsorship frm WA?, i applied on 19th august with 60 points, still i am waiting for initial contact,,,,,


Nikks, did you apply for 489 or 190?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i filled eoi for 489 subclass..., on 19th August, still waiting for initial contact


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i filled eoi for 489 subclass..., on 19th August, still waiting for initial contact


Why don't you call them mate????????


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i mailed them, i got thier answer -- Dear Sir / Madam
Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.
Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect.
Regards


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

*WA SS migration*

Hi all, am new to the forum and found u here talk about WA SS , Will start sharing my updates.. well, am still at beginning of process.. My Vetassess outcome letter has been sent out but not yet received , I expect it by tomorrow or after (crossing my fingers for a positive result) . Also my IELTS score results will be out by end of this week , next friday maybe. If everything were positive I guess I will be able to apply for a provisional 4 years state sponsorship// .. 

Wish me luck  CHEERS , 

HEDY 

HUMAN RESOURCES ADVISER -223111
VETASSESS APPLIED 15/6/2013 > IELTS TEST 29/8/2013 > OUTCOME LETTER SENT 7/9/2013 > AWAITING RESULTS NOW


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi all, am new to the forum and found u here talk about WA SS , Will start sharing my updates.. well, am still at beginning of process.. My Vetassess outcome letter has been sent out but not yet received , I expect it by tomorrow or after (crossing my fingers for a positive result) . Also my IELTS score results will be out by end of this week , next friday maybe. If everything were positive I guess I will be able to apply for a provisional 4 years state sponsorship// ..
> 
> Wish me luck  CHEERS ,
> 
> ...


Welcome Hedy,

And thank you for sharing your status. So you're going for the 489 as well?
Looking forward to seeing your results very soon.

Cheers


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi laurinoz, 

Thanks for your warm welcome above.. Yes 489 will be the one ..Unless I had a 7 in each component of IELTS (Which will be bit hard to get) .. Maybe then my point would allow me for a 190  ..Providing of course that I had a positive assessment


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi laurinoz,
> 
> Thanks for your warm welcome above.. Yes 489 will be the one ..Unless I had a 7 in each component of IELTS (Which will be bit hard to get) .. Maybe then my point would allow me for a 190  ..Providing of course that I had a positive assessment


I wish you to get your 7 then.
Although, 489 is to my view as good as 190, considering how easy it is to get your PR after 2 years.
I am on the same boat. I have 10 points for IELTS, but the choice between 190 and 489 will depend on the number of years Vetassess considers relevant for my employment.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yeah.. that is another factor O should consider as well.. so, you did not get your assessment results yet? mine should be here today or tomorrow.. Let's wait and see.. will keep you posted


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Oh yeah.. that is another factor O should consider as well.. so, you did not get your assessment results yet? mine should be here today or tomorrow.. Let's wait and see.. will keep you posted


Another 3 weeks layball:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

Well upon searching, I found the right thread for WA.

My profile:

Age - 30 points
IELTS - 10 points
Work exp - 5 points (Not considering it in EOI as CO might reduce this because I am from a electronics and telecommunication degree background but working in software)
Education - 15 points
SS - 5 points

Now, I wanted to check my eligibility for WA. I am into code 261312 and have IELTS 7 above in all module and overall - 7.5

If I am eligible, I would like to know the process of applying for SS, fee if any, fund requirement if any and also the timeline for result once applied.

All the relevant pointers would be much appreciated. Thank you guys.

Best regards
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Well upon searching, I found the right thread for WA.
> 
> ...


You are quick, I was going to send you the link for the thread on the 190's one


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Well upon searching, I found the right thread for WA.
> 
> ...


WA doesn't sponsor 2613 jobcode..

Check the occupation list in their official website..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Laurinoz and Divya.

Divya, that's really sad.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i mailed them, i got thier answer -- Dear Sir / Madam
> Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.
> Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect.
> Regards


Are you still waiting for WA state sponsorship even though SA already nominated you and invited you to apply for visa?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Another 3 weeks layball:


Just curious. You also waiting for 1st Oct laurinoz?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

will the new rules be applicable to those who have already applied for the sponsorship before 1st october?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Are you still waiting for WA state sponsorship even though SA already nominated you and invited you to apply for visa?


yes, i am still waiting for WA, i have more 40 days in my hand, actually my all friends are in WA and they are insist me to cme in WA only, cause lot of jobs opportunities are there in WA, my friends told me , i will face difficulties to find jobs in SA, thats y i am still waiting, however if i will not get WA sponsorship within next 30 days, then i will apply for SA..., no option


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> yes, i am still waiting for WA, i have more 40 days in my hand, actually my all friends are in WA and they are insist me to cme in WA only, cause lot of jobs opportunities are there in WA, my friends told me , i will face difficulties to find jobs in SA, thats y i am still waiting, however if i will not get WA sponsorship within next 30 days, then i will apply for SA..., no option



Have you received any sort of notification from WA?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> yes, i am still waiting for WA, i have more 40 days in my hand, actually my all friends are in WA and they are insist me to cme in WA only, cause lot of jobs opportunities are there in WA, my friends told me , i will face difficulties to find jobs in SA, thats y i am still waiting, however if i will not get WA sponsorship within next 30 days, then i will apply for SA..., no option


I see. I hope you'll here from WA soon. I also have a friend who submitted EOI for SS Visa 489 and she also haven't heard anything. She submitted EOI 1 Sept though.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> will the new rules be applicable to those who have already applied for the sponsorship before 1st october?


Have you submitted invitation to apply for SS or still waiting for initial contact?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Have you submitted invitation to apply for SS or still waiting for initial contact?


I have already applied for WA ss via EOI and awaiting further details


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I have already applied for WA ss via EOI and awaiting further details


You mean you completed the test and paid $200? I completed mine last Friday. Waiting for approval and 190 invite


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I mean I have selected WA as my preferred state for state nomination EOI.so i am eagerly waiting for further communication and curious if it takes too long will any new rules be applicable to me?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I mean I have selected WA as my preferred state for state nomination EOI.so i am eagerly waiting for further communication and curious if it takes too long will any new rules be applicable to me?


I see. Based on past applications and experienced they review EOI every Wednesday. Got initial contact last Wednesday then invite Thu. I think new rules will apply for those who will submit by 1 Oct. how many pts again do you have? I hope you'll have the initial contact by wed to save you from worrying about the new rules.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I see. Based on past applications and experienced they review EOI every Wednesday. Got initial contact last Wednesday then invite Thu. I think new rules will apply for those who will submit by 1 Oct. how many pts again do you have? I hope you'll have the initial contact by wed to save you from worrying about the new rules.


you mean apply till 1st oct or to whose who will apply from 1st october?
I have 60 points including SS


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> you mean apply till 1st oct or to whose who will apply from 1st october?
> I have 60 points including SS


Those who will submit EOI starting 1Oct. But those are just my assumptions. Nothing is for sure since no info about the new rules yet.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I think so too.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Metallica, There are another 3 weeks for the new rule, which is quite a long time. You will get your WA invitation as well as skillsect invitation by then. How many points have you claimed?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Just curious. You also waiting for 1st Oct laurinoz?


Not really, no. I wish I could go ahead with EOI and WA SS prior to that.
But it is all in Vetassess' hands...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope the 1st October change, they didn't follow the requirement IELTS 7 each band for some occupations like Victoria:

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

That gonna be tough for some of us :frusty:


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Redtape/Zeroman/laurinoz/snarayan/WizzyWizz & all members in this forum:

My occupation code is 225111 (Advertising Specialist). I was hoping that ACT would include my occupation in their recent published skilled demand list, but they did not.

Now, I'm wondering whether there is any chance for my occupation to be nominated by any state in Australia? Please note that as per occupation ceiling Australia needs more than 3000 under occupation code 2251 & only 19 got invitation till date.

Please provide your opinion regarding my chances to be nominated by a state that you are anticipating.

Please reply me to soon.

Best Regards,

Bashar


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

A couple of years back, WA had a very tough criteria Ielts 7 with atleast 7 years experience. That was when the qualifying points were 65. I don't think they will make it that tough this time.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Redtape/Zeroman/laurinoz/snarayan/WizzyWizz & all members in this forum:
> 
> My occupation code is 225111 (Advertising Specialist). I was hoping that ACT would include my occupation in their recent published skilled demand list, but they did not.
> 
> ...


Hi Bashar, at least for WA i think the new list that will be published by 1 Oct will be based from this

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I think so too.


I just saw this on their website. 

Processing time for State nomination applications 14 (days)

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx

I believe from the day of EOI submission. This means that you'll be able to have the invite before 1 Oct. :clap2: All the best to everyone.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> A couple of years back, WA had a very tough criteria Ielts 7 with atleast 7 years experience. That was when the qualifying points were 65. I don't think they will make it that tough this time.


They did during 2011? I guess I still struggle to score 6 for IELTS that time haha... Remember during those time, working hard to score '6' for Visa 485 (TR) and now working hard to score '7' for PR :doh:

Hi snarayan,

I saw u score 7 for ielts form your signature,

I have scored L-8.5, R-8, W-7 and Speaking 6

I have problem about speaking and have no idea how to study this test.

Can you share with me some tips, website, samples answer or tricks to score the speaking test?

Really need some advices about this.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey this is quite surprising.They had clearly mentioned to me over email that they issue nominations weekly.This page showing processing times seems to be uploaded today.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

zeroman said:


> They did during 2011? I guess I still struggle to score 6 for IELTS that time haha... Remember during those time, working hard to score '6' for Visa 485 (TR) and now working hard to score '7' for PR :doh:
> 
> Hi snarayan,
> 
> ...


although i'm not the one that you asked, i will just share what I did since I was able to claim 10pts as well for IELTS. 

For speaking test the only way to ace this is by practice. Check out the internet for IELTS speaking test topics then try answering the questions under exam conditions (meaning record yourself while speaking). Another thing is to practice it with you friends. I saw that you're currently in Australia therefore ask your friends there to help you practice for speaking test. Just keep on practicing and you'll get there


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey this is quite surprising.They had clearly mentioned to me over email that they issue nominations weekly.This page showing processing times seems to be uploaded today.


that's true mate. maybe they received a number of applications. but then again I think the weekly review still applies because the process goes something like this.

1. 1st wk - submit EOI (assumed you submit before the Wednesday review) then you'll receive initial contact, invitation, submission of application (all at the 1st week)
2. 2nd wk - you'll receive nomination / sign the agreement and receive application to invite visa

all in all counts about 2 wks or 14 days. You see as for me I submitted EOI 30 Aug, received initial contact 4 Sept, Invited 5 Sept, submitted and paid $200 6 Sept. and now waiting for approval which I assume about later this week. Hence the total time will be about there 14 days. Does it makes sense?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

The 14 day time frame is the application processing timeline. It has been on this site since July 1st. It has nothing to do with Eoi and stuff. It is the timeframe for them to process your application after you have applied (paid 200). They normally do it much faster, but just so that no one questions them for atleast 14 days.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Well i have not received nomination as i mentioned about so it does not imply to me.my question is about receiving the nomination intial contact processing time.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I think 14 days time is for the initial contact.In my cases it takes more than 1 week time.About nomination and paying 200 AUD procvessing its quite quick i think.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

snarayan said:


> The 14 day time frame is the application processing timeline. It has been on this site since July 1st. It has nothing to do with Eoi and stuff. It is the timeframe for them to process your application after you have applied (paid 200). They normally do it much faster, but just so that no one questions them for atleast 14 days.


I see. thanks for the clarification. Almost the same waiting time for IELTS results. op2: how about you? have you lodge your visa?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Well i have not received nomination as i mentioned about so it does not imply to me.my question is about receiving the nomination intial contact processing time.


Metallica, that's something none of us know. As whizzywhiz said, it's normally issued on Thursdays. I have observed this for a couple of applicants. But I guess it would also depend on the number of points you have. Wait for Wednesday and see if you get the initial contact mail.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I see. thanks for the clarification. Almost the same waiting time for IELTS results. op2: how about you? have you lodge your visa?


No not yet, still a long way for me to go...l am waiting for vetassess.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I think 14 days time is for the initial contact.In my cases it takes more than 1 week time.About nomination and paying 200 AUD procvessing its quite quick i think.


Metallica, it clearly says 14 days is for processing your state nomination application. It is not for initial contact. They can't be clearer than this. 

You only lodged your Eoi on Wednesday, so you should get your contact by This Wednesday if there are not many applicants with more points than you in your occupation code. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

WizzyWizz said:


> Hi Bashar, at least for WA i think the new list that will be published by 1 Oct will be based from this
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


Thanks WizzyWizz. It seems that my occupation will be not be listed in the upcoming SMP list in WA as it is not in State Priority list.

*Is there any other state where there is a hope for me to be in the priority list?*

I am really frustrated as I have been waiting for a long time & misguided by my agent.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

snarayan said:


> No not yet, still a long way for me to go...l am waiting for vetassess.


i see. goodluck and all the best!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Thanks WizzyWizz. It seems that my occupation will be not be listed in the upcoming SMP list in WA as it is not in State Priority list.
> 
> *Is there any other state where there is a hope for me to be in the priority list?*
> 
> ...


Bashar, sorry to hear about your agent.
I'd suggest you then start doing your own research, and you will know exactly how everything work.
In regards to the States, you have to look into each of them, see if your occupation is listed. Below is the thread that provides you the link to each State's website.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html

Good luck in your research mate.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

laurinoz:

Thanks mate. I have researched into the websites of all the states of Australia regarding my eligibility but my occupation is not listed yet. So far, there is no chance in *NSW & ACT* as they have already published their list where my occupation (225111) is absent. 

Now I am waiting for *WA, SA & QLD* for new updated list. DO you think there is a chance for me in those states?

As per occupational ceiling the country needs 3240 people & only 25 have got invitation. I am wondering how they will feel this gap in 2013-14. 

I have also found that *NT* considers nomination for those applicant whose occupation is not in their SMP list but in CSOL. 

Have you found anyone who had similar conditions like mine & got nomination from NT?

Thank you for your patience reading this long reply.

Cheers


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> laurinoz:
> 
> Thanks mate. I have researched into the websites of all the states of Australia regarding my eligibility but my occupation is not listed yet. So far, there is no chance in *NSW & ACT* as they have already published their list where my occupation (225111) is absent.
> 
> ...


Pray hard, I doubt they will add more list.

What happened usually, they will reduce the list of occupations
but
What they will add more is the rules for the visa

Brave for the impact in 3 weeks time for WA SS


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Update before my working day ends! I received the WA state sponsorship approval today! I signed it and hopefully they will send tomorrow the link to apply for visa 190!


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats.....


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

gud..., carry on


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Update before my working day ends! I received the WA state sponsorship approval today! I signed it and hopefully they will send tomorrow the link to apply for visa 190!


Excellent stuff


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you basharbd, nikss and laurinoz.

Laurinoz, i'm taking the 8th spot out of 1260 in our occupation.  9th spot will be yours!

For future reference here's my WA SS timeline.


30 Aug -EOI submitted
4 Sept - initial contact
5 Sept - invitation to apply for WA SS
6 Sept - submitted the application, completed the test, paid $200
9 Sept - WA SS approved! 

All the best!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Excellent stuff


Dear *laurinoz*,
I want see you soon in perth!
I will move there in Feb, 2014.
Hope in the mean time you will complete your visa application endeavour!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Thank you basharbd, nikss and laurinoz.
> 
> Laurinoz, i'm taking the 8th spot out of 1260 in our occupation.  9th spot will be yours!
> 
> ...


Wizzywizz, thank you for the kind wishes my friend!!

I'll still show some generosity and compassion, by allowing 1 person to take the 9th post if necessary, but the 10th place is *MINE*!!!


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *laurinoz*,
> I want see you soon in perth!
> I will move there in Feb, 2014.
> Hope in the mean time you will complete your visa application endeavour!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Dear Mithu bhai,

This is Bashar from Dhaka. Can I have your contact number?

Thanks,
Bashar


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *laurinoz*,
> I want see you soon in perth!
> I will move there in Feb, 2014.
> Hope in the mean time you will complete your visa application endeavour!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Mithu, I cannot express with words how much I appreciated all your help and kindness, you have been a guide and a rock to me, and to many others.
And thank you so much for understanding so well my crazy moments and jumping into my jokes so easily 

Will surely meet you in Perth someday.
Enjoy this day my friend, because it is YOUR day, YOUR celebration.

I'll PM you later Mithu Pitchu


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

WizzyWizz said:


> Thank you basharbd, nikss and laurinoz.
> 
> Laurinoz, i'm taking the 8th spot out of 1260 in our occupation.  9th spot will be yours!
> 
> ...


Congrats WizzyWizz...... I wish you all the best and I would like to share my experience as well as follows:

12 Aug - EOI submitted.
05 Sep - Invitation to apply for WA SS

Now I am waiting for my agent to advise when I can complete the test to move forward 

But I would like to know in my case am I going to be affected with any change that might be announced starting from 01 Oct!!!

Appreciate your kind response.

Regards,

Sab


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi silentmoon, what is your occupation and how many points did you claim? Did you apply for 190 or 489?? 

If you have already been invited by WA there is no need to worry.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Hi silentmoon, what is your occupation and how many points did you claim? Did you apply for 190 or 489??
> 
> If you have already been invited by WA there is no need to worry.


Hi Narayan,

My occupation is "Mechanical Engineer" and I claimed 60 points including state sponsorship for 190 Visa. 

Do you mean I need not to worry even if I haven't either passed the exam or paid the application fees!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

You any way need to apply within 28 days as per wa state sponsorship policy.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

snarayan said:


> You any way need to apply within 28 days as per wa state sponsorship policy.


Yeah I know that and my agent told me the same, but my concern is " suppose I apply on the coming week, and I don't receive the approval before 01-Oct, am I going to be affected with any potential change that might be announced by WA"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Yeah I know that and my agent told me the same, but my concern is " suppose I apply on the coming week, and I don't receive the approval before 01-Oct, am I going to be affected with any potential change that might be announced by WA"
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That should not be a problem, because one of my friend mailed wa and confirmed that in order for you to be considered under the 2012-13 (old) policy, you need to be invited by wa state, which you have already been invited. So you can now relax and make your application. This is confirmed information.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

snarayan said:


> That should not be a problem, because one of my friend mailed wa and confirmed that in order for you to be considered under the 2012-13 (old) policy, you need to be invited by wa state, which you have already been invited. So you can now relax and make your application. This is confirmed information.


Great  Thanks for sharing such info.

Appreciate it.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Congrats WizzyWizz...... I wish you all the best and I would like to share my experience as well as follows:
> 
> 12 Aug - EOI submitted.
> 05 Sep - Invitation to apply for WA SS
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes buddy. I was wondering, what are you waiting for? Why not answer the test? My agent told me that it is for my best interest that I complete the test myself. The answer is already in the links that they provided. The test is just to ensure that we read the links provided. I believe if you complete it today, you will have your sponsorship tomorrow.  all the best to you! and let me know if you have questions regarding this.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Sab,
i also submitted my EOI on 19th august, and i havn't got any initial contact from WA, i read ur experience, how much point u hv claimed? Wat is ur occupation


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> Dear Sab,
> i also submitted my EOI on 19th august, and i havn't got any initial contact from WA, i read ur experience, how much point u hv claimed? Wat is ur occupation


19th august and u submit visa 190 for WA SS?

There is no way that you have not been invited,
many people get invited in a day up to 14 days


what is your job code and points Niks?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

323214, i submit eoi under 489 subclass, i secured 60 points,


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

NIKSS said:


> Dear Sab,
> i also submitted my EOI on 19th august, and i havn't got any initial contact from WA, i read ur experience, how much point u hv claimed? Wat is ur occupation


Hi NIKSS,
I claimed 60 points including WA SS under 190 visa for mechanical engineer.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

zeroman said:


> 19th august and u submit visa 190 for WA SS?
> 
> There is no way that you have not been invited,
> many people get invited in a day up to 14 days
> ...


Hi zeroman, 

I thinks it is normal... if you check my timeline, u will notice that i got invitation after 23 days from submitting my EOI.


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

hi all
i applied for 261314 in vic ss in july have not heard anything. is there any to share and guide on 261314..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

wrong thread mate, this is WA thread


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Thank you basharbd, nikss and laurinoz.
> 
> Laurinoz, i'm taking the 8th spot out of 1260 in our occupation.  9th spot will be yours!
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate!!!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

rps said:


> Congrats Mate!!!!


Hey rps, are you currently in WA, did you study in Western Australia?


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hey rps, are you currently in WA, did you study in Western Australia?


Hi Snarayan, Yes I am in WA. I studied in VIC but been in WA for more than a year now.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> Congrats Mate!!!!


thanks buddy! all the best to you.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey wizzwizzy,
as per ur calculation today is Wednesday, and today i have got Initial contact from WA,
hope for good next,
thank u for ur judgment


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hey wizzwizzy,
> as per ur calculation today is Wednesday, and today i have got Initial contact from WA,
> hope for good next,
> thank u for ur judgment


wow! that's good news! cheering :cheer2: for you and for your invitation tomorrow!


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

i got SS from SA. Going to lodge application next week.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> i got SS from SA. Going to lodge application next week.


Hey Simmi,
It took long time for you to have the SS. However congrts, what is your occupation and for which visa are you applying??


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Simmi,
> It took long time for you to have the SS. However congrts, what is your occupation and for which visa are you applying??


actually my SS application was rejected for 190 subclass in WA. then my agent applied for SA. And within 25 days, i got SS.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> actually my SS application was rejected for 190 subclass in WA. then my agent applied for SA. And within 25 days, i got SS.


How come it was rejected? And will they tell you that you are not invited straightforward instead of keeping you waiting forever? How long did it take them to give rejection?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> actually my SS application was rejected for 190 subclass in WA. then my agent applied for SA. And within 25 days, i got SS.


ohh, why was it rejected by WA?? Did they give you any specific reason???


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Is there anyone who got initial contact and invitation to apply on the same day...on Thursday?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Is there anyone who got initial contact and invitation to apply on the same day...on Thursday?


I didn't get any initial contact, I received directly the invitation after 3 days.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

And I guess you got it on a Thursday, I just went back about 50 pages in this thread and saw all of the applicants got their invitation on a Thursday. I guess they give out invitations on Thursdays.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

No, I received it on Tuesday, 06 Aug.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

As per your previous post, you got wa ss invitation on 1st August, Thursday. I guess your approval would have been on 6th. I am talking about the invitation.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> As per your previous post, you got wa ss invitation on 1st August, Thursday. I guess your approval would have been on 6th. I am talking about the invitation.


Sorry, you are right.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Sorry, you are right.


Snarayan is always right haha.
Doesn't speak much but when he does, it's for valuable information


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Nikss,
whats up buddy. have you received your invitation from WA?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Another 3 weeks layball:


Hi guys; my IELTS results are out .. L: 7 R:7 S:7 W:6.5 .... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .. How disappointing to lose 15 points for a minus 0.5


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi guys; my IELTS results are out .. L: 7 R:7 S:7 W:6.5 .... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .. How disappointing to lose 15 points for a minus 0.5


On the positive side, you only lose 10 points, not 15 
If that makes you feel any better.....................


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> On the positive side, you only lose 10 points, not 15
> If that makes you feel any better.....................


Yeah i mean 10  .. I got too frustrated for a 0.5 lost; though i know i won't claim for it from begining .. also am still waiting for the Vetassess outcome letter! Subscribed for the express courier and did nt receive it yet ..
Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Yeah i mean 10  .. I got too frustrated for a 0.5 lost; though i know i won't claim for it from begining .. also am still waiting for the Vetassess outcome letter! Subscribed for the express courier and did nt receive it yet ..
> Grrrrrrrrrrr


Hope you'll get it soon mate


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys i applied for state sponsorship on 4th no response yet.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Guys i applied for state sponsorship on 4th no response yet.


How many points u have? 

Coming Thursday might be your day...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

60 points mechanical engineer


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> How many points u have?
> 
> Coming Thursday might be your day...


Snarayan is always right. Believe him and wait until next Thursday.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Dears, 

I have an inquiry, am claiming 10 points for 489 SS for 5 to 8 years work experience; I have sent Vetassess the five years experience I have in HR to assess, however they only assessed my latest position (3 years) and ignored the 2 years befor which I was employed in a different company, although I have sent them all necessary documents. 

Am confused now :S !!

Can anyone advise me?

HUMAN RESOURCES ADVISER -223111
VETASSESS APPLIED 15/6/2013 > IELTS TEST 29/8/2013 > VETASSESS: POSITIVE 06/09/2013 > IELTS : R/7 - S/7-L/7- W/6.5 > EOI SUBMITTED 15/9/2013


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have an inquiry, am claiming 10 points for 489 SS for 5 to 8 years work experience; I have sent Vetassess the five years experience I have in HR to assess, however they only assessed my latest position (3 years) and ignored the 2 years befor which I was employed in a different company, although I have sent them all necessary documents.
> 
> ...


Mate, for your info vetassess will only assess your qualification based on their minimum requirement. Normally from the latest one up to until 5yrs back. 

For example the minimum requirements for your occupation to have positive assessment is 2yrs then they will asssess the latest 2yrs. If it meets the requirement then you're good. If not then they will further check until your last 5yrs. Unless you requested for Point Test Advise in which they can go check up to 10yrs before.

Now if your concern is claiming points, if you refer to booklet 6 you can see there that the supporting documents to claim points for relevant work experience are 1. Employment certificate (detailed with Job description that matches your anzsco code description) 2. Payslips/ tax form and 3. PTA letter. The 3rd one is not a requirement but it can support ur claim. If you have 1 & 2 and you're sure that your job is really releavant. You are still good to go to claim pts.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
has anyone out there who has chosen preferred state as WA nearby 21/08/2013 and still waiting for Invitation for State Sponsorship?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Mate, for your info vetassess will only assess your qualification based on their minimum requirement. Normally from the latest one up to until 5yrs back.
> 
> For example the minimum requirements for your occupation to have positive assessment is 2yrs then they will asssess the latest 2yrs. If it meets the requirement then you're good. If not then they will further check until your last 5yrs. Unless you requested for Point Test Advise in which they can go check up to 10yrs before.
> 
> Now if your concern is claiming points, if you refer to booklet 6 you can see there that the supporting documents to claim points for relevant work experience are 1. Employment certificate (detailed with Job description that matches your anzsco code description) 2. Payslips/ tax form and 3. PTA letter. The 3rd one is not a requirement but it can support ur claim. If you have 1 & 2 and you're sure that your job is really releavant. You are still good to go to claim pts.


Oh!! That's a relief...thank you


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys,

very glad to announce the grant of my 190 PR jsut a couple of minutes ago. Hope to see at least some of you Downunder in the close future. I'm heading finally to Perth in Spring 2014 (probably beginning of April), but am activating my Visa in January (will be in Perth 3-6 of January), maybe we can catch up then as well.

Anyway, everybody who is interested: I suggest a forum BBQ in Perth in April (Kings Park or City Beach) to celebrate the Visa and to get to know each other. I will take charge of the organisation. PM me with your E-Mail as I don't know if all of us are gonna visit this forum that frequently after the grant.

Cheers.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

*I need your help*



WizzyWizz said:


> Thanks for the well wishes buddy. I was wondering, what are you waiting for? Why not answer the test? My agent told me that it is for my best interest that I complete the test myself. The answer is already in the links that they provided. The test is just to ensure that we read the links provided. I believe if you complete it today, you will have your sponsorship tomorrow.  all the best to you! and let me know if you have questions regarding this.


Dear WizzyWizz,

While filling my application the following questions have been asked (Expense Estimates) and i don't know what is the best answer for them:

1 - What available funds do you have for resettlement:
2 - Estimated settlement Funds:
3 - Provide a breakdown of your estimate:
(Projected expenses for first 12 months)
Housing
Furnishing
Health Insurance
Food
Infant and child expenses
Telephone
Electricity/Gas
Transport
Car
Reserve

Again, i am applying for WA SS as a mechanical Engineer with my wife and 2 kids (less than 4 years).

I hope anyone who passed sucessfully this stage can assist me before proceeding.

I look for your feed back.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Guys,
> 
> very glad to announce the grant of my 190 PR jsut a couple of minutes ago. Hope to see at least some of you Downunder in the close future. I'm heading finally to Perth in Spring 2014 (probably beginning of April), but am activating my Visa in January (will be in Perth 3-6 of January), maybe we can catch up then as well.
> 
> ...


eace:eace:eace:
Congrats!!!!!
:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Dear WizzyWizz,
> 
> While filling my application the following questions have been asked (Expense Estimates) and i don't know what is the best answer for them:
> 
> ...


Hi silent moon,
could you please tell me in how much time you got sponsorship.i applied on 4th sept as mechanical engineer but no news yet


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi silent moon,
> could you please tell me in how much time you got sponsorship.i applied on 4th sept as mechanical engineer but no news yet


Hi Metallica,

It was 22 days until i got invitation by WA.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey thanks alot for the info.

How many points and years of experience do u have


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, i have 60 points with 10 years of experience

Wish u all the best buddy.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Dear WizzyWizz,
> 
> While filling my application the following questions have been asked (Expense Estimates) and i don't know what is the best answer for them:
> 
> ...



hi Silent moon,
I applied for WA SS earlier (before 1st July) with old process. for financial declaration, I prepared a financial summary and attached it. it contained my savings, fixed deposits other plans to show that I have enough money to sustain in WA for a period of 6 -12 months.

would suggest to prepare the same along with the estimate of cost of living in WA for you+family, I got the estimated numbers from the below link and have spoke to few people in WA. 
http://www.wacoss.org.au/Libraries/...s/WACOSS_Cost_of_Living_Report_2012.sflb.ashx

but you should show minimum $30k - 35k for you to sustain in WA.

hope this helps!


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

raj333 said:


> hi Silent moon,
> I applied for WA SS earlier (before 1st July) with old process. for financial declaration, I prepared a financial summary and attached it. it contained my savings, fixed deposits other plans to show that I have enough money to sustain in WA for a period of 6 -12 months.
> 
> would suggest to prepare the same along with the estimate of cost of living in WA for you+family, I got the estimated numbers from the below link and have spoke to few people in WA.
> ...


Hi Raj,

Many thanks for your kind response. Furthermore, i would like to know if this aforementioned amount i.e. $30k - 35k should be declared to cover me and my family (Wife+ 2 kids) or only me and additional amount should be declared as well.

Waiting for your response.

Thanks


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Many thanks for your kind response. Furthermore, i would like to know if this aforementioned amount i.e. $30k - 35k should be declared to cover me and my family (Wife+ 2 kids) or only me and additional amount should be declared as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,

the cost of living estimates should be covering your family. for your financial summary declaration, it should be enough to cover your family for a period of time in WA, they just want to know if you / family would be able to sustain in WA. 

the amount I mention is minimum you should declare (in my opinion), calculate for yourself according to your cost of living estimates. I remember to have seen the minimum amount required on the site, try to find out that figure if not already. 

cheers


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Dear WizzyWizz,
> 
> While filling my application the following questions have been asked (Expense Estimates) and i don't know what is the best answer for them:
> 
> ...


Sorry for my late response. The basic computation that my agent told me is that $20k for the primary applicant and additional $10k for each dp. But this is only for the next 3mos. Assuming after that you'll already have your aud salary. The breakdown I was asked is not on the expenses but breakdown of my funds such as cash, savings, investments, properties and gratuity upon resignation.


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

*Help*

Hope you guys could help me solve my confusion.

- After I get the positive result, I have to submit my EOI. So how long does it take to get the wa state invitation?
- After getting the wa state invitation, am I going to apply for 190 visa? If so, how long does it take for wa to grant the visa?
- Last month I got the IELTS score band 6, but my agent told me that he would help me submit EOI until I get IELTS score band 7. But I have read a lot of comments on the threads saying that 190 visa is not ranking, may I ask if the policy has been changed recently? Should I re-take the IELTS test again?

Thank you so much for your help in advance.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

starnsy said:


> Hope you guys could help me solve my confusion.
> 
> - After I get the positive result, I have to submit my EOI. So how long does it take to get the wa state invitation?
> - After getting the wa state invitation, am I going to apply for 190 visa? If so, how long does it take for wa to grant the visa?
> ...


Hello Starnsy! I will try to answer your questions.
1. After submitting the EOI you will receive the WA invite, but it's impossible to tell you exactly how long it will take. It may be from one day to 4 weeks.
2. After accepting the agreement of WA, you will automatically receive the invite to apply for 190 subclass visa.
3. DIAC and WA IELTS requirement is minimum 6 each module. 
So, if you have 60 points with 6 at IELTS, go for it, you qualify and you don't have to retake IELTS!
Good luck!


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hello Starnsy! I will try to answer your questions.
> 1. After submitting the EOI you will receive the WA invite, but it's impossible to tell you exactly how long it will take. It may be from one day to 4 weeks.
> 2. After accepting the agreement of WA, you will automatically receive the invite to apply for 190 subclass visa.
> 3. DIAC and WA IELTS requirement is minimum 6 each module.
> ...


Thanks, Jullz.

May I confirm with you if there is no ranking for 190 visa? After applying for 190 visa, how long does it take for getting the 190 visa?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

starnsy said:


> Thanks, Jullz.
> 
> May I confirm with you if there is no ranking for 190 visa? After applying for 190 visa, how long does it take for getting the 190 visa?


If I may, once you lodge the visa it will take about 5 weeks before a case officer is assigned to you. If you already uploaded the necessary documents and the CO is satisfied then there is a change for a direct grant (assuming there's no delay with your medical results)


Otherwise the CO will ask you for additional documents and you need to submit those before you get the grant. Nobody can say how long really it will take. From the day you lodge the visa approximately 1-3 mos.


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> If I may, once you lodge the visa it will take about 5 weeks before a case officer is assigned to you. If you already uploaded the necessary documents and the CO is satisfied then there is a change for a direct grant (assuming there's no delay with your medical results)
> 
> 
> Otherwise the CO will ask you for additional documents and you need to submit those before you get the grant. Nobody can say how long really it will take. From the day you lodge the visa approximately 1-3 mos.


Thanks, WizzyWizz


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

welcome. 

i just noticed that I made a typo. _change for a direct grant _ I mean chance


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

WizzyWizz said:


> Sorry for my late response. The basic computation that my agent told me is that $20k for the primary applicant and additional $10k for each dp. But this is only for the next 3mos. Assuming after that you'll already have your aud salary. The breakdown I was asked is not on the expenses but breakdown of my funds such as cash, savings, investments, properties and gratuity upon resignation.


hi wizzy wizz,

Thanks for your advice. Anyway, i completed my application today and passed the online test as well and now i will wait untill i receive approval on my application from WA and hope it won't take long time.

Just i want to know upon receiving approval, what would be the next step for me!

Regards


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> hi wizzy wizz,
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Anyway, i completed my application today and passed the online test as well and now i will wait untill i receive approval on my application from WA and hope it won't take long time.
> 
> ...


Wait for visa invitation and follow the instructions. Before that, see the document checklist and get them ready for uploading.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> hi wizzy wizz,
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Anyway, i completed my application today and passed the online test as well and now i will wait untill i receive approval on my application from WA and hope it won't take long time.
> 
> ...


I hope you receive the approval tomorrow!  once you receive an approval just sign the agreement then they will send the link to you to apply visa. All the best buddy! Hopefully you'll be able to lodge this week!


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Wait for visa invitation and follow the instructions. Before that, see the document checklist and get them ready for uploading.


Dear Vinhnguyenvan,

Could you please provide me with the document checklist to get them ready in advance.


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> welcome.
> 
> i just noticed that I made a typo. _change for a direct grant _ I mean chance


Hi WizzyWizz, 

I just saw that the occupation you applied was same as mine (149311), may I ask if it is easier to get the positive result from Vetassess? I just submitted my skill assessment last Saturday, and I am so nervous for the result now.

-Did they have reference check for your previous employers?
-Since the occupation is under ANZSCO Skill Level 2, does it mean that my application has less priority among other applicants?
- Normally how long does it take to get the result

Thanks for your help.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

starnsy said:


> Hi WizzyWizz,
> 
> I just saw that the occupation you applied was same as mine (149311), may I ask if it is easier to get the positive result from Vetassess? I just submitted my skill assessment last Saturday, and I am so nervous for the result now.
> 
> ...


Hi starnsy, glad to know that we have the same nominated occupation. what kind of conference are you organising?

Anyway to answer you questions:

1. I don't think they called my employer because they never mentioned anything to me about it.
2. I don't think so. 
3. For me almost 13 weeks before I received my positive assessment for vetassess. I don't think there is such thing as "easy" with regards with vet assessment. The only thing you need to have is to ensure that you meet all the requirements to merit a positive assessment. If you have those with complete supporting docs then for sure you will have the positive assessment.


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Hi starnsy, glad to know that we have the same nominated occupation. what kind of conference are you organising?
> 
> Anyway to answer you questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks, WizzyWizz. I am actually organizing the events such as banquets, conferences, fairs, trade shows and exhibitions.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

starnsy said:


> Thanks, WizzyWizz. I am actually organizing the events such as banquets, conferences, fairs, trade shows and exhibitions. Is this occupation easy to get a job in Perth?


I hope so.  I'm not sure as I'm currently here in Singapore while I process my visa application. I'm doing the same thing and total of 5years relevant working experience.  Hope you'll get your positive assessment (which will take more or less 12 weeks) and yes, patience is a virtue.  All the best to you mate.


----------



## starnsy (Sep 17, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I hope so.  I'm not sure as I'm currently here in Singapore while I process my visa application. I'm doing the same thing and total of 5years relevant working experience.  Hope you'll get your positive assessment (which will take more or less 12 weeks) and yes, patience is a virtue.  All the best to you mate.


Thanks. You too


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone

I have applied on 4th sept for pref state wa in my eoi.no news yet.
Will new rules be applicable to me.?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have applied on 4th sept for pref state wa in my eoi.no news yet.
> Will new rules be applicable to me.?


Waiting for invite? Some people get invited after 4 weeks. It getting slow now maybe because of many people go for WA SS.

About 394 invite on 16th September, usually is around 150-250 only

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Hei Metallica,

I got question for you since you did EA for 2335 group.

Since the duration for the result release is 3-4 months,
Did the EA contact you , your employer or anybody during the process for more information?
How you know that you got +ve assessment, Did they send the soft copy first to your agent through email before the hard copy?


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

After 4 weeks of waiting..I got initial contact by WA today.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

rps said:


> After 4 weeks of waiting..I got initial contact by WA today.


Congratz2, so it slow down to 4 weeks now due to massive application


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> After 4 weeks of waiting..I got initial contact by WA today.


:cheer2: hoping for your invite tomorrow


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> :cheer2: hoping for your invite tomorrow


Thanks Mate. Yeah hoping for today or tomorrow.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Congratz2, so it slow down to 4 weeks now due to massive application


Thanks Mate, Yeah I think so thats why it took so long.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

I got Invited today as well.. test done and fee paid.. Applied for state sponsorship.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

rps said:


> I got Invited today as well.. test done and fee paid.. Applied for state sponsorship.


Thats great man.did u receive initial contact by email?
Whats ur prof and points

Congratd once again.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Waiting for invite? Some people get invited after 4 weeks. It getting slow now maybe because of many people go for WA SS.
> 
> About 394 invite on 16th September, usually is around 150-250 only
> 
> ...


Thanks man.yupwaiting for invite.Have applied on 4th.


For EA soft copy you need to request them by phone or email.If you have agent they may be wont mail you directly i guesd.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

rps said:


> I got Invited today as well.. test done and fee paid.. Applied for state sponsorship.


Woot! Approval coming up next wk!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey all,

Does anyone have a clue what could be the new criteria that will be implemented on 1 October 2013 for WA's State nominations ?

One more week to go. Of course waiting, counting days and Praying too in the meantime.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what could be the new criteria that will be implemented on 1 October 2013 for WA's State nominations ?
> 
> One more week to go. Of course waiting, counting days and Praying too in the meantime.


This will happen 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vrlJYttAL7Y/UMpYSD3F9lI/AAAAAAAAD8E/5FCN6nshy2g/s1600/shall-not-pass.gif

Is a joke though, hope no big changes


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thats great man.did u receive initial contact by email?
> Whats ur prof and points
> 
> Congratd once again.


Thanks Metallica,
Yes I received an email from skillselect first for initial contact and then after some time got Invitation from WA by email.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Woot! Approval coming up next wk!!!:cheer2:


Thanks mate.. Hoping for today or Monday...!!!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

zeroman said:


> This will happen
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vrlJYttAL7Y/UMpYSD3F9lI/AAAAAAAAD8E/5FCN6nshy2g/s1600/shall-not-pass.gif
> 
> Is a joke though, hope no big changes



:lol:


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

*ielts*

Hi All,

I wanted to know from senior expats here at this forum that whether for IELTS score Australian govt accepts overall score of 7 bands irrespective of how much a person get in listening, reading, writing and speaking or they want 7 in each. 

Coz I have scored overall as 7 bands but the breakup is Listening 7.5, Reading 6.5, Writing 7.5 & Speaking 6.5 will this score be acceptable that is what i wanted to know or do i have to reappear for exams . To brief about my profile I have applied for sub class 190 visas under 223111 occupation (HR). Please help me with the details

Thank you in anticipation & awaiting you response.

Regards,
Moving WA


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to know from senior expats here at this forum that whether for IELTS score Australian govt accepts overall score of 7 bands irrespective of how much a person get in listening, reading, writing and speaking or they want 7 in each.
> 
> ...


Morning MovingWA,

You need per band, overall is not accepted.
As your lowest score is 6.5, you can pass but will not gain any point from your IELTS

Minimum 6 in each band: accepted - 0 points
Minimum 7 in each band: accepted - 10 points
Minimum 8 in each band: accepted - 20 points


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

rps said:


> Thanks Metallica,
> Yes I received an email from skillselect first for initial contact and then after some time got Invitation from WA by email.


Are you sure?
Someone told me that initial contact is received by email.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

ohhh... i need to re appear and what if i am already making those 60 points on skills assesments still my IELTS score will be taken into consideration.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

movingWA said:


> ohhh... i need to re appear and what if i am already making those 60 points on skills assesments still my IELTS score will be taken into consideration.


Welcome to the forum, you are not the first and will not be the last that are crying because of IELTS  

Good luck for the next test,

If you already have minimum of 60 points you can apply for the visa.
as long minimum of 6 of each bands that is the requirement.
Your visa processes will be faster though if you have more points.

Cheers


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

movingWA said:


> ohhh... i need to re appear and what if i am already making those 60 points on skills assesments still my IELTS score will be taken into consideration.


As Zeroman said, you are good to go without re-taking IELTS. You'll save yourself some money.

What are your 60 points made of?

Age -
Employment -
Qualification -
SS - *5 points*


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

zeroman said:


> If you already have minimum of 60 points you can apply for the visa.
> Your visa processes will be faster though if you have more points.


Not necessarily. 190 Visas are processed FCFS, so the actual point score does not matter as long as it is >= 60,0

I had 60,0 and was processed quite fast.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Score point are as under:

Age: 30 (30 points)
Qualification: MBA- HR (15 points)
Exp: 5.8 years in HR (10 points)
*SS - 5 points*


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Score point are as under:
> 
> Age: 30 (30 points)
> Qualification: MBA- HR (15 points)
> ...


Perfect, thanks.
You can move forward and complete your EOI.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

what a relief... 

thanks a lot of quick response.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmmmm... I just passed by an info saying that WA will change their criteria on Oct 1st!! That is too worrying..I submitted my EOI on 16/9..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hmmmm... I just passed by an info saying that WA will change their criteria on Oct 1st!! That is too worrying..I submitted my EOI on 16/9..


Yes Hedy, 

There is going to be a new list as well as criteria. 

In order for you to be processed as per the old criteria, you need to be invited before October 1st. 

The quickness of your invitation depends on your occupations and points claimed in EOI. WA State invites people on a weekly basis, usually on a Thursday. There is one Thursday left (26/09) before the new rule is implemented. Hope you get your invitation by then. 

excerpt from the mail from WA one of my friends received:

_"In order to be processed under the old criteria (2012-2013) you will have to be invited to apply for state nomination from WA.

Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.

Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect.

Seems like to submit a EOI is not sufficient, you need to have the invitation! "_

All the best


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Yes Hedy,
> 
> There is going to be a new list as well as criteria.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear.. WA is my last chance and also due to age i dont have so much time.. So; i wish to be lucky for once in this  cheers


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Thank you dear.. WA is my last chance and also due to age i dont have so much time.. So; i wish to be lucky for once in this  cheers


can you tell me what is your occupation and the number of points you claimed?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> can you tell me what is your occupation and the number of points you claimed?


HR adviser.. 60 points


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> HR adviser.. 60 points


Applying for 489 provisional visa


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hedy said:


> HR adviser.. 60 points


What I feel is they will clear all the backlogs before they implement the new criteria and list. So hopefully, you will receive your invitation on the 26th. All the best.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> What I feel is they will clear all the backlogs before they implement the new criteria and list. So hopefully, you will receive your invitation on the 26th. All the best.


I hope so dear..


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> I hope so dear..


Is there any step before the invitation? Or it is the invitation then the test and the fees?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

1) EOI
2) WA SS Invitation
3) Application and Test
4) Agreement and WA SS Approval
5) DIAC Automatic invitation


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> 1) EOI
> 2) WA SS Invitation
> 3) Application and Test
> 4) Agreement and WA SS Approval
> 5) DIAC Automatic invitation


And once step 2 is done ; new list and criteria should nt affect me right?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hedy said:


> And once step 2 is done ; new list and criteria should nt affect me right?


yes...as per the mail received from WA (First hand information).


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> yes...as per the mail received from WA (First hand information).


Thank you very much for your great clarification..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello guys i just called WA and i was told that if i am invited after 1st oct the new criteria will be applicable to me.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Any guess for the new criteria.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Any guess for the new criteria.


Not yet at this stage. 7 more days to go.  Waiting for 1st Oct too.

However the tentative SOL list is available on DTWD Perth website. Looks like they are dividing the occupations into 3 different categories of Priority 1, 2 & 3.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation combined list

Cheers!!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the mate.I am worried about the eligiblity criteria as my occupation Mechanical Engineer is already on the list.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Worried about the new criteria too, by statistic look like WA is the 2nd choices by many people for SS after NSW. Hope they didn't add more criterias that could kill most of the potential candidates that are currently eligible for visa 190.

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks for the mate.I am worried about the eligiblity criteria as my occupation Mechanical Engineer is already on the list.


No worries. But  though.

Are you referring the off list occupations? or the new list that I've provided?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

No i mean mech engg us already in the new list too


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> No i mean mech engg us already in the new list too


It is good then, since it stated that it is 1st priority for this occupation


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah true but i am worried about the eligiblity criteria.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Yeah true but i am worried about the eligiblity criteria.


That's make two of us ray:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> No i mean mech engg us already in the new list too


Oh that's good then. Let's try to narrow it down (of course a guess) the possible changes that could occur:-

1.I think ur's is under priority 1 means high demand list. So not a problem in securing the invitation. :fingerscrossed:

2. English language requirements:- I don't think they may increase it to 7. As for 189 itself you can earn 10 points so states wouldn't raise the bar. Couple of years back they have already got 7 in IELTS. Even if they increase then that's not a prob in your case :fingerscrossed:

3. Experience:- May be based on the experience (offshore/Onshore) chances of points allocation may vary. :fingerscrossed:

But whatever it is lets wait and pray for one more week. 

Wishing ourselves Good luck


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

zeroman said:


> That's make two of us ray:


Nope it makes 3 of us though my occupation code is different . ray:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Oh that's good then. Let's try to narrow it down (of course a guess) the possible changes that could occur:-


Zeroman - The invitation does not just depend on the list. It also depends on the criteria. People whose occupation is on the list as well as meet the WA state sponsorship criteria only will get the invite. 



Redtape said:


> 1.I think ur's is under priority 1 means high demand list. So not a problem in securing the invitation. :fingerscrossed:


A couple of years back, WA had the strictest rule for state sponsorship. 

IELTS 7 with 7 years experience. 

I hope thats not the case this time. 



Redtape said:


> 2. English language requirements:- I don't think they may increase it to 7. As for 189 itself you can earn 10 points so states wouldn't raise the bar. Couple of years back they have already got 7 in IELTS. Even if they increase then that's not a prob in your case :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 3. Experience:- May be based on the experience (offshore/Onshore) chances of points allocation may vary. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

We really cant predict the criteria.I guess it will all depend on state mifration need.As i hear that migration in Australia is already peaking and also considering the existing economy in WA i dont expect the new criteria to be easy.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Zeroman - The invitation does not just depend on the list. It also depends on the criteria. People whose occupation is on the list as well as meet the WA state sponsorship criteria only will get the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You quote REdtape, but put my name for the explanation.
I agree regarding the criteria which may kill me in the future, since I am under 'international student criteria' too where when I am invited *amen* I have to convince my boss to write a HOD that state he has intention to hire me for the next 12 months. This criteria made me unable to change my current job position this year and the year during that 12 months duration start. 

They did before? ielts '7' work experience '7' years?
What's with the lucky number 7, the WA senator get high from gambling? :crazy:


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Could you guys mention ur profile.
I am mech engg,2 years of work ex 60 points.EOI date 4th sept


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

zeroman said:


> You quote REdtape, but put my name for the explanation.
> I agree regarding the criteria which may kill me in the future, since I am under 'international student criteria' too where when I am invited *amen* I have to convince my boss to write a HOD that state he has intention to hire me for the next 12 months. This criteria made me unable to change my current job position this year and the year during that 12 months duration start.
> 
> They did before? ielts '7' work experience '7' years?
> What's with the lucky number 7, the WA senator get high from gambling? :crazy:


Oops, sorry, my bad..should have addressed Redtape. 

All the best mate for your further proceedings.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Born in Indonesia
Finish high school and diploma in Singapore
Complete degree in Australia, WA

Degree - Bachelor of Electronic & Communication Engineering (ANZCO:233411)

Hold Visa 485 (Expired this December :sad at the moment, been in Perth (WA) for 4 years (2009-present)

Decided to Change assessment from 'Electronic' to 'Plant and Production Engineer'
under Automation and Control (ANZCO: 233513)

Work experience 1 year 8 months (present) under Control System Engineer

Points so far:
IELTS - 0 (L 8.5 R 8 W 7 S 6)
Age (26) - 30 points
Degree - 15 points
Study - 5 points
Total - 50 points

Rest of points ray: WA SS + Work Exp Related
Work Exp - 5 points
WA SS - 5 point
Total - 60 points

ray: ray: ray:
Hopefully they don't kill my chance to get PR this year and to marry my current Girlfriend in 2 years time


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

zeroman said:


> You quote REdtape, but put my name for the explanation.
> I agree regarding the criteria which may kill me in the future, since I am under 'international student criteria' too where when I am invited *amen* I have to convince my boss to write a HOD that state he has intention to hire me for the next 12 months. This criteria made me unable to change my current job position this year and the year during that 12 months duration start.
> 
> They did before? ielts '7' work experience '7' years?
> What's with the lucky number 7, the WA senator get high from gambling? :crazy:


Yeah Zeroman what I mean was those sort of rules.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

*State Nomination WA*

Hi guys,

I did my EOI last friday( 20.09.13) and chose WA for state nomination as my occupation is still on the CSOL there. How long will it take to get an invite? any idea? I have 70 points for 190 visa and 75 pts for 489 visa. 

anyone in the same boat ?:tongue:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did my EOI last friday( 20.09.13) and chose WA for state nomination as my occupation is still on the CSOL there. How long will it take to get an invite? any idea? I have 70 points for 190 visa and 75 pts for 489 visa.
> 
> anyone in the same boat ?:tongue:


Well I can't say that but what I know is WA will process the applications received on weekly basis and somewhere in this thread I also read that they do it on every Wednesday. But I'm not sure.

BTW which visa you are on now? Have you got a job offer in WA?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

485 atm and yes I have a job offer in WA. 
As my visa is expiring soon, i might go back home for a little bit. This is kinda plan B though. 

Well its good to know that its done on a weekly basis as i could not find anything on the DIAC website.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> 485 atm and yes I have a job offer in WA.
> As my visa is expiring soon, i might go back home for a little bit. This is kinda plan B though.
> 
> Well its good to know that its done on a weekly basis as i could not find anything on the DIAC website.


same as my situation when is your visa 485 expired? 18 December 2013?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

tomorrow is a Wednesday! hopefully you guys will receive the invite. all the best!


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

zeroman said:


> same as my situation when is your visa 485 expired? 18 December 2013?


Well in a few days. So i applied for a tourist visa as ive got a couple of weddings to go to then will b flying back home. Wats ur occupation?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Well in a few days. So i applied for a tourist visa as ive got a couple of weddings to go to then will b flying back home. Wats ur occupation?


O man, that mean you are unable to work during bridging visa if you are invited, only able to work if is granted.

It is in my signature,
I am on 'Electronic' 233411 assessment , this is what I am accessed when I am graduated 2 years ago for visa 485.

Since then I work 1 1/2 year till present under Control System engineer.
Trying to change to "PLant and Production Engineer' 233513 which is more related to my profession

The result of assessment probably out end of next month.

Now i am on 50 points.
Trying to get 10 more point from WA SS + 1 year work exp.
Hopefully I will make it on time if not *I gonna lose my current job and that mean WA SS too since I need the reference letter indicate they have intention to hire me for the next 12 months*


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> O man, that mean you are unable to work during bridging visa if you are invited, only able to work if is granted.
> 
> It is in my signature,
> I am on 'Electronic' 233411 assessment , this is what I am accessed when I am graduated 2 years ago for visa 485.
> ...


Why don't you try again IETLS to get all 7 or 8 to get 10 or 15 points respectively?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Why don't you try again IETLS to get all 7 or 8 to get 10 or 15 points respectively?


Yap, that is Plan B for me.
Going to register for 9th November


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

so how long from EOI to getting SS invite ?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

that sucks !! 

My skills assessment took quite a while to come through thus delaying my EOI:-/


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> so how long from EOI to getting SS invite ?


In my case it was the very next week, but apparently this has changed a little bit since June.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did my EOI last friday( 20.09.13) and chose WA for state nomination as my occupation is still on the CSOL there. How long will it take to get an invite? any idea? I have 70 points for 190 visa and 75 pts for 489 visa.
> 
> anyone in the same boat ?:tongue:


Be patient you will get invited tomorrow,

SO far from the statistics of people who apply in WA.
The fastest I saw is get invited in 4 hours
and the longest is 4 weeks.

So just be patient and ray: for the best outcome


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks fin. Im giving it a couple of weeks!! I tend to be very impatient it comes to visas n stuff!


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks fingers crossed it happens soon


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone got the initial contact today?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope not yet


----------



## Born to fight (Sep 25, 2013)

Any update guyz? Probably I'm gonna set a negative example. I have updated my EOI on 29 th August but still no initial contact received 
:'(


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Born to fight said:


> Any update guyz? Probably I'm gonna set a negative example. I have updated my EOI on 29 th August but still no initial contact received
> :'(


Mate, what is your occupation code? Applying for 489 or 190? How many points did you claim?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

No nothing yet


----------



## Born to fight (Sep 25, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Mate, what is your occupation code? Applying for 489 or 190? How many points did you claim?


my occupation code is 135112 ( lct project manager) Applying for 190 with 60 points ( including ss 5 points)


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Born to fight said:


> my occupation code is 135112 ( lct project manager) Applying for 190 with 60 points ( including ss 5 points)


Are you in the group 6? If yes, might have something to do with that.


----------



## Born to fight (Sep 25, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Are you in the group 6? If yes, might have something to do with that.


Sorry cynthiaus I'm not familiar with group 6. where can I find out if I'm in group 6 or not ? What about you? have u got your initial contact?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Born to fight said:


> Sorry cynthiaus I'm not familiar with group 6. where can I find out if I'm in group 6 or not ? What about you? have u got your initial contact?


Don't worry, I checked, it's 

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey cynthas where do u check in which group you are?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Update your signature guys, so is easy for the other members to give advice from the information especially your job code/title, study, latest progress


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Hey cynthas where do u check in which group you are?


Actually when I said group 6, I meant the group of 6. these 6 occupation groups have a large amount of applicant so their processing time takes longer in general. That's what I heard anyway


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello guys just a quick update.I have received the initial contact from WA.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys just a quick update.I have received the initial contact from WA.


Congrats and when you have lodged your EOI?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys just a quick update.I have received the initial contact from WA.


Congrats, the waits for you ended!


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

just got initial contact from WA


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

just got initial contact from WA


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys just a quick update.I have received the initial contact from WA.





misscrazymimi07 said:


> just got initial contact from WA


Congrates! Is it for your 489 or 190?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> just got initial contact from WA


Congrats and hope you are happy now.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Mine is sc 190.mechan60points


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Congrates! Is it for your 489 or 190?



yes very much. its a step forward i guess. when i did my EOI i ticked both 190 and 489 for WA


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Mis crazy can u please post ur profile


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Congrats and hope you are happy now.


yes i am ... now i wonder how long its going to take to send an invite .. i mean they are really interested


----------



## Born to fight (Sep 25, 2013)

is there anyone who has got bad luck like me? It's my 27 th day . still no initial contact . I'm tired of waiting :- (


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Please post ur profile.u just need to wait.ur stream may be has backlog


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Born to fight said:


> is there anyone who has got bad luck like me? It's my 27 th day . still no initial contact . I'm tired of waiting :- (



be positive man. u know , a few weeks ago i didnt even know if i were eligible for a visa as my skills assessment came through negative in the first try then applied for reassessment under a diff occupation. came through positive. so chin up love , be patient and positive. i know the wait is horrible but thats what we all signed up for.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude be positive u will surely get it.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Mis crazy can u please post ur profile


i dont know how to do it LOL


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Btw how long does it take for invite after initial contact.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> be positive man. u know , a few weeks ago i didnt even know if i were eligible for a visa as my skills assessment came through negative in the first try then applied for reassessment under a diff occupation. came through positive. so chin up love , be patient and positive. i know the wait is horrible but thats what we all signed up for.





Born to fight said:


> is there anyone who has got bad luck like me? It's my 27 th day . still no initial contact . I'm tired of waiting :- (





metallica.kyoto said:


> Btw how long does it take for invite after initial contact.


Invite is tomorrow


----------



## Born to fight (Sep 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> be positive man. u know , a few weeks ago i didnt even know if i were eligible for a visa as my skills assessment came through negative in the first try then applied for reassessment under a diff occupation. came through positive. so chin up love , be patient and positive. i know the wait is horrible but thats what we all signed up for.


Thanks a lot mimi for ur inspiration. In fact I'm waiting from last year. I had assessment as a telco eng. but from this july telco eng is off listed from all state. then I did assessment as project manager. Now I'm not getting any invitation


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Btw how long does it take for invite after initial contact.


Most likely with in cob today.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

What is COB


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Born to fight said:


> Thanks a lot mimi for ur inspiration. In fact I'm waiting from last year. I had assessment as a telco eng. but from this july telco eng is off listed from all state. then I did assessment as project manager. Now I'm not getting any invitation


ohh gosh ok... how many points do u have so far ?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> What is COB


Close of business day.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Most likely with in cob today.


 wats COB ?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Close of business day.


cheers redtape


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> wats COB ?


just replied.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Invite is tomorrow


really tmoro ?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Initial contact does not neccesarily mean that you will get invite.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Initial contact does not neccesarily mean that you will get invite.


when you lodge your EOI metallica?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Initial contact does not neccesarily mean that you will get invite.


The converse to this also applies. Not getting an initial contact does not mean you will not be invited. So people who have not got an initial contact until today also have a possibility to be invited tomorrow.

But I have not seen anyone who has got an initial contact and not got an invite in this forum.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Initial contact does not neccesarily mean that you will get invite.


yeah i know that. Like i mentioned before, its a first point of contact and a step forward


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> yeah i know that. Like i mentioned before, its a first point of contact and a step forward


Go back 50 pages of this thread you will see why it is tomorrow. Then again, we are all speaking from the statistics we got from the forum. It's not written on any website or their books, but what happened without a single exception is generally believed to be true statement here.


----------



## s_agrasen (Aug 17, 2013)

sometimes back I got to know that WA is updating their list of occuptations, & will be having list by end of sep. or in first week of Oct. 

Does any one has idea on this?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> yeah i know that. Like i mentioned before, its a first point of contact and a step forward





s_agrasen said:


> sometimes back I got to know that WA is updating their list of occuptations, & will be having list by end of sep. or in first week of Oct.
> 
> Does any one has idea on this?


Yes and this is written on their website.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

s_agrasen said:


> sometimes back I got to know that WA is updating their list of occuptations, & will be having list by end of sep. or in first week of Oct.
> 
> Does any one has idea on this?


Check the link below:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Go back 50 pages of this thread you will see why it is tomorrow. Then again, we are all speaking from the statistics we got from the forum. It's not written on any website or their books, but what happened without a single exception is generally believed to be true statement here.



Cheers cyn. it gives us an idea


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Cheers cyn. it gives us an idea


amazing how quick it was to get an invite. she/he got it within 2hrs. 
:fingerscrossed: guys  and thx cynthia


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

So just received my invite for state sponsorship WA


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> So just received my invite for state sponsorship WA


Question to you misscrazymimi07

When you lodge your EA?
When you receive the +EA?

WHen you lodge EOI?
You get the invite in 2 hours afterward?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> So just received my invite for state sponsorship WA


Are they sponsoring you for 489 or 190? Or it didn't say?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone invite received,please advise how to prepare for the test.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Cheers cyn. it gives us an idea


got my invite guys


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Question to you misscrazymimi07
> 
> When you lodge your EA?
> When you receive the +EA?
> ...



YEs i did

So submitted by EOI last friday(20.9.13)
Then received initial contact today 25.9.13 at 3.41pm
Then invite at 6.15pm


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Are they sponsoring you for 489 or 190? Or it didn't say?


they didnt say. just that i was invited to apply for state nomination


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> they didnt say. just that i was invited to apply for state nomination


You might have an idea to which subclass you have applied(you might have selected in EOI) unless you applied for both.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Redtape said:


> You might have an idea to which subclass you have applied(you might have selected in EOI) unless you applied for both.



190 visa


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Invitation on 60 points?*

Hi Guys,

I currently have 55 points in skill select. If I manage to get State Sponsorship then it'll add-up to become 60 in total.

Is there anyone who had 60 points and manged to get an invitation? :confused2:

Thanks.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I currently have 55 points in skill select. If I manage to get State Sponsorship then it'll add-up to become 60 in total.
> 
> ...


What's your occupation code? Sometime it depends on the occupational code as well.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

hey even i am getting 55 points and applying for sub class visa 190, thus making 60 points & my occupation code is 223111. Please advise me as well.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

movingWA said:


> hey even i am getting 55 points and applying for sub class visa 190, thus making 60 points & my occupation code is 223111. Please advise me as well.


Good news is that your occupation(HR Adviser) is listed in the tentative new list and you have to wait till WA starts it's new state sponsorship program for this year from 1st Oct.

Please check this link below for new tentative list:-

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation combined list

They are introducing a new criteria from 1st oct. So you have to look for that as well. Anyways few more days of waiting.

Cheers!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations to who ever received their invites today.

I did call wa today and they have confirmed that people who have already been invited will be processed as per the old criteria and the new criteria will have no effect on them.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

As of now i have submitted my documents for skills assessment & got my ielts results. so probably by nov i am expectg the revert. Hope fully its positive.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Redtape said:


> What's your occupation code? Sometime it depends on the occupational code as well.


I intent to either apply for 233311 (Electrical Engineer) or 233411 (Electronics Engineer)


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> I intent to either apply for 233311 (Electrical Engineer) or 233411 (Electronics Engineer)


Being engineering occupations they may not be change drastically. You might have a good chances if your assessment is as an electrical engineer.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone invite received,please advise how to prepare for the test.


Hey metallica are u having issues with the online application? I got to the living in wa section and it just literally froze! Tried to refresh the page n now it wont let me log in again.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

can anybody please advise me what to fill up in the blank country of English speaking citizenship in filling up WA test form?

please advise


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

can anybody provide good estimate for cost of living in WA for ss online test?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations to all the ones received their invitations. Am still waiting ..hopefully anyone contact me from WA b4 the criteria and list change on Oct 1st.. Or i will bescrewed up then


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Any idea or assumption about the new criteria??????????


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

hi all,

I have submitted my EOI day before yesterday under subclass 190 WA SS...did not receive any mail ....

When can i expect reply from them? how long normally it takes?

amit


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

shishir said:


> Any idea or assumption about the new criteria??????????


No clue yet mate. I guess may be tomorrow as Monday is holiday in WA :fingerscrossed:.

Hope we'll survive.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

has anyone got the invite today?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> has anyone got the invite today?


Usually every wednesday they send the invite, if not you will receive it thursday morning. However, if there is no invite, don't be worried probably next wednesday


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Usually every wednesday they send the invite, if not you will receive it thursday morning. However, if there is no invite, don't be worried probably next wednesday


Saw people get the initial contact on Thus and invite on Fri, in this thread.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

how long does it takes usually from submitting TEST and invitation fees.?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

7 to 14 days for processing after paying application fees.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> how long does it takes usually from submitting TEST and invitation fees.?


So u havent paid the fee yet? 
Im gonna submit the test tmoro


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

hi,

My skill assessment says:-

Eemployment Assessed:-
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13 
Duration of Employment-
Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".

Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI orif i mention all my emplacement in my EOI, can i get 15 points?

What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.

PLZ HELP??????


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

You might have already noticed this, in case if you haven't then the official State Priority Occupational List is published on the DTWD Perth website. Click the link below and scroll down, you can find this on your left hand side of your screen.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - Training and Workforce Development

Seems things are slowly moving.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> So u havent paid the fee yet?
> Im gonna submit the test tmoro


I already did the test and paid the fees on the same day.Why did u delay it.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I already did the test and paid the fees on the same day.Why did u delay it.


Need to confirm with the employer that it is ok to put his details up.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I see.so u are already in WA with a job offer.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I see.so u are already in WA with a job offer.


Nope still in melbourne on a bridging visa as i applied for a visitor visa.
Job offered in WA a few months ago


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi,
> 
> My skill assessment says:-
> 
> ...


I answered this already before but for your benefit I will answer again. 

VETASSESS will only evaluate based on their MINIMUM requirement. As for claiming for EOI please refer to booklet 6 page 21. 

It says there that you need to provide supporting documents for your claim. So, for the one that was assessed by Vetassess you just provide the assessment results. As for those who are not assessed you can still claim points for those as long as it is related to the nominated occupation and you can provide supporting evidence such as employment referenced and detailed duty statements as well as payslips. Please refer to booklet 6. Hope it helps.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

For those who get the invitation on this wednesday, you are the lucky ones. For those who didn't, I called WA today and they said they issue the invitation once a week and they only inssue certain numbers of invitations and this is not changing because of the upcoming new criteria and list. So for the ones who missed out this week, will have to pray and hope for the best.


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, and i just applied ( a week back) for Skill assessment ( Qual & DIAC points), Engineers australia.
Its surprise to me!! can i apply for WA SS(state sponsorship) before i get Skill assessment? i already got IELTS score( only 6.5 Overall, but 6 & above from each module)


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and i just applied ( a week back) for Skill assessment ( Qual & DIAC points), Engineers australia.
> Its surprise to me!! can i apply for WA SS(state sponsorship) before i get Skill assessment? i already got IELTS score( only 6.5 Overall, but 6 & above from each module)


You should have the skills assessment outcome to lodge your EOI that allows you to claim points for your education + Work experience as well.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and i just applied ( a week back) for Skill assessment ( Qual & DIAC points), Engineers australia.
> Its surprise to me!! can i apply for WA SS(state sponsorship) before i get Skill assessment? i already got IELTS score( only 6.5 Overall, but 6 & above from each module)


Welcome AusHung,

You need to have a positive assessment prior to lodge your EOI. So you still have to wait


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and i just applied ( a week back) for Skill assessment ( Qual & DIAC points), Engineers australia.
> Its surprise to me!! can i apply for WA SS(state sponsorship) before i get Skill assessment? i already got IELTS score( only 6.5 Overall, but 6 & above from each module)


IELTS result and vetassess positive result are compulsory before submitting EOI. No direct application for state sponsorship. You need to submit EOI first and they will decide whether to invite you to apply for the sponsorship


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I answered this already before but for your benefit I will answer again.
> 
> VETASSESS will only evaluate based on their MINIMUM requirement. As for claiming for EOI please refer to booklet 6 page 21.
> 
> It says there that you need to provide supporting documents for your claim. So, for the one that was assessed by Vetassess you just provide the assessment results. As for those who are not assessed you can still claim points for those as long as it is related to the nominated occupation and you can provide supporting evidence such as employment referenced and detailed duty statements as well as payslips. Please refer to booklet 6. Hope it helps.


Thanks Buddy...for your positive answer. however many friends in this forum also mentioned that I can only claim for the year which is assessed by vet...

Today i am also applying for pont test advice to find out exactly whether i can be given points or not

As far as relevance is concern my all experience in same field , and other than Restaurant manager my all previous designations are-Asst. Rest. Mngr, Rest. Supervisor and GSA-Restaurant. These all are in same field and i climbed all ladle to become Restaurant Manager. I personally feel all are relevant as because these all level everyone has to pass to become Rest. Manager. Tasks are more or less same in all designation what is mentioned under 141111.

I have already applied EOI claiming all points so no question of heading back. As a precautionary measure i am taking point test advice and also take IELTS again to improve points.

Thanks for your positive response its a great relief. 

Amit


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thanks Buddy...for your positive answer. however many friends in this forum also mentioned that I can only claim for the year which is assessed by vet...
> 
> Today i am also applying for pont test advice to find out exactly whether i can be given points or not
> 
> ...


As whizzywhiz said, VETASSESS will only assess the minimum requirements and provide a positive assessment. If any of the experience is not related, they would specifically mention that. Diac has a completely different way of assessing your experience as opposed to VETASSESS.

For your satisfaction go ahead with the PTA, but do not waste time on that and continue with further process of claiming points for all your experience if you have the necessary references and financial documents.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thanks Buddy...for your positive answer. however many friends in this forum also mentioned that I can only claim for the year which is assessed by vet...
> 
> Today i am also applying for pont test advice to find out exactly whether i can be given points or not
> 
> ...


At first I thought of the same so, I checked with my migration agent and asked her about it. She said that Point Test Advisory is NOT mandatory to support your claims in fact in booklet 6 of DIAC it clearly states that "Your relevant assessing authority MAY also be able to provide an opinion on your employment claims" as long as the description in your nominated job code as seen in (Australian Bureau of Statistics) is the same as the previous employment it should be okay. I'm glad that snarayan is with me on this. :high5:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> For those who get the invitation on this wednesday, you are the lucky ones. For those who didn't, I called WA today and they said they issue the invitation once a week and they only inssue certain numbers of invitations and this is not changing because of the upcoming new criteria and list. So for the ones who missed out this week, will have to pray and hope for the best.


Cynthia's, good news for you:

Criteria for State nomination
27 September 2013
The criteria for State nomination are currently under review. The 2012-2013 criteria will remain in effect until further notice. Notification will be provided on the migration portal at least 15 business days prior to implementation of the new criteria. Please see the How to apply for State nomination page for the current criteria.

Source: www.migration.wa.gov.au


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Cynthia's, good news for you:
> 
> Criteria for State nomination
> 27 September 2013
> ...


Hi guys; so this means that we still have a hope to get invited before the new criteria? It won't be on October 1 St? That should be good news!!


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Any hope??*

Hi guys,

Any chance of getting State Sponsorship with no-experience? op2:

I mean, I've recently completed my degree in Electrical Engineering and it is mentioned in the Western Australia's Occupation List. 

Cheers
:typing:


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Cynthia's, good news for you:
> 
> Criteria for State nomination
> 27 September 2013
> ...


Great news indeed! Pray that the list is delayed too! If not, our jobs to stay!


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I see.so u are already in WA with a job offer.




application is in. I see on the website that the processing time is 14 days atm


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Great news indeed! Pray that the list is delayed too! If not, our jobs to stay!



fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Is is possible to know the occupation ceiling for each profession, that are in demand in WA? I have seen that the number is mentioned in SkillSelect site, but do the states have their own ceiling? 

Thanks.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> application is in. I see on the website that the processing time is 14 days atm


Good luck to you MissCrazy


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any chance of getting State Sponsorship with no-experience? op2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your degree!!

You need to refer to the requirements against your job code to find out, but I'd say you should need at least a year of experience to pass, even though you do not claim point for employment.
Below is the link to all the job codes, just look for yours
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Thanks...*



laurinoz said:


> Congratulations for your degree!!
> 
> You need to refer to the requirements against your job code to find out, but I'd say you should need at least a year of experience to pass, even though you do not claim point for employment.
> Below is the link to all the job codes, just look for yours
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


hi laurinoz,

Thank you for your kind wishes :yo:

The link you shared is very useful, cheers bro! :thumb:Yes you are right I've just check and it says;

"...Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a *bachelor degree* or higher qualification. In some instances *relevant experience* and/or *on-the-job training* may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)..."

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

So does this mean I can't apply for either 180 or 190? OR that I can apply but it is not guaranteed to be a success? 

Thanks


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> hi laurinoz,
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes :yo:
> 
> ...


Not quite sure you can pass without experience for your skill assessment.
Is Vetassess your assessing body? You could use their Advisory Service to see what they think


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is is possible to know the occupation ceiling for each profession, that are in demand in WA? I have seen that the number is mentioned in SkillSelect site, but do the states have their own ceiling?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, states will have different occupational ceiling which is different as given in skill select. However, if your occupation is not with in these 6 occupations then I guess you are having good chances of getting an invitation.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> hi laurinoz,
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes :yo:
> 
> ...


It means your Engineering Degree + Experience will be assessed by the assessing body (Engineers Australia in this case). However, in your case only your engineering degree would be assessed as you are still unable to provide 3 career episodes to prove that you met the competency standards of Qualified Engineer.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

If you possess this degree which was accredited by EA then it would be assessed differently. Go through the link below.

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/membership/international-accords

Read further information on assessment and competency standards. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Yes, states will have different occupational ceiling which is different as given in skill select. However, if your occupation is not with in these 6 occupations then I guess you are having good chances of getting an invitation.


Hi Redtape,

Thanks for replying. Is this list posted anywhere? Will much appreciate if you can give me a link. Thanks.


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Redtape said:


> It means your Engineering Degree + Experience will be assessed by the assessing body (Engineers Australia in this case). However, in your case only your engineering degree would be assessed as you are still unable to provide 3 career episodes to prove that you met the competency standards of Qualified Engineer.
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment
> 
> ...


Hi Redtape,

Thanks for the valuable information. Actually, laurinoz and I were discussing if it was possible for me to get State Sponsorship with only degree and no experience. 

But like you rightly directed, Engneers Australia will assess my degree credentials. Even in this I'm a bit confused between non-recognised and accredited engineering qualifications pathways. 

My degree is from a UK University and I'm not sure if it's on the Washington Accord or not.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Good luck to you MissCrazy


Thanks


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> Hi Redtape,
> 
> Thanks for the valuable information. Actually, laurinoz and I were discussing if it was possible for me to get State Sponsorship with only degree and no experience.
> 
> ...


You can send an email with your questions/request to [email protected], they should be able to help you out. I've used this email to find out the appropriate occupation for myself.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hi Redtape,
> 
> Thanks for replying. Is this list posted anywhere? Will much appreciate if you can give me a link. Thanks.


SkillSelect -------------> look under reports/Occupation Ceilings


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

can anyone tell me usually how much time does it take once fees is paid and test is done?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> can anyone tell me usually how much time does it take once fees is paid and test is done?


I saw on the website that processing time is 14 days atm


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

thats the max time isnt it?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

how much is usual time?Did u apply ?


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah applied on sat! Im guessing 14 days sounds abt right.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys, if an occupation on the WA list is currently 'not available' - any idea when and if at all it can become available again?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

drshk said:


> Hi guys, if an occupation on the WA list is currently 'not available' - any idea when and if at all it can become available again?? Thanks in advance.


Tomorrow if you are lucky, they havent do any update so far

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

They are thinking of doing the changes on 1 october,
however from the news look like they don't have a final decision yet.

Hopefully some occupations become available or more slots for WA SS.

Cheers


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, hope so too!



zeroman said:


> Tomorrow if you are lucky, they havent do any update so far
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## gbhushan (Sep 26, 2013)

AnishMalhotra said:


> Also , I just noticed that in new CSOL , 133612 procurement manager is added which exactly matches to my job profile. Does that mean now this will be a part of few state sponsorship list ? Also , the assessing authority for procurement manager is AIM . Can I apply to AIM for skills assessment for 133612 Procurement Manager at the same time when vetasses is assessing my skills for 511111 contract administrator ?
> 
> Another thought I see that contract administrator is still part of new list which means that it is in demand. Doesn't it mean that it will also be a part of some or the other state sponsorship list ?


Hi Anish, Any progress on your skill assessment, i am also trying to get my skills assess for 133612, again lot of queries and dilemma so thought of checking with you on this.
Thanks, 
Gokul


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Although am not invited by WA yet anf still waiting; but am pretty wor


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Although am not invited by WA yet and still waiting; but am pretty worried finding an HR job in the regional areas of WA as I will be on 489 visa. Was searching the recruitment websites and jobs are really minimal for me unlike Adelaide in SA full of HR jobs.. Am so confused now !! Any advises ?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Although am not invited by WA yet and still waiting; but am pretty worried finding an HR job in the regional areas of WA as I will be on 489 visa. Was searching the recruitment websites and jobs are really minimal for me unlike Adelaide in SA full of HR jobs.. Am so confused now !! Any advises ?


Then why don't you apply for SA sponsorship mate? You know you can go to Adelaide even on 489 visa.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Then why don't you apply for SA sponsorship mate? You know you can go to Adelaide even on 489 visa.


Sent u a message yesterday .. Told u my relatives in Sydney advised me to go to WA as you are more likely to find a job.. SA as they see; dead for job opportunities! Donnu!


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Sent u a message yesterday .. Told u my relatives in Sydney advised me to go to WA as you are more likely to find a job.. SA as they see; dead for job opportunities! Donnu!


Oh I must have missed it now I saw it. I'm supprised to hear that, after all Adelaide is the capital and I'd definitely imagine it has way more opportunities than a city with only 60000 population, which is the second largest city in WA. And even if you don't work as a HR, any one year full time job will qualify you for the PR.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Although am not invited by WA yet and still waiting; but am pretty worried finding an HR job in the regional areas of WA as I will be on 489 visa. Was searching the recruitment websites and jobs are really minimal for me unlike Adelaide in SA full of HR jobs.. Am so confused now !! Any advises ?


Visit SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , you will find


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Visit SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , you will find


Done. Excluding Perth; regional WA have a very minimal demand for my job in HR.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

The question now is, did you ask your relatives about the Job prospects in WA (i.e. Perth) or in rural WA. In fact that is hell of a difference.
And even if you were talking about the same thing, how will they know exactly what the job prospects are in ADL or in WA. It's nearly the same as if you ask a German about the job situation in Spain (distance wise). 
So unless they have solid info, I would go with my gut and that means, HR people are needed where companies are, and that as a matter of fact is in Cities (may it be ADL or PER).


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> The question now is, did you ask your relatives about the Job prospects in WA (i.e. Perth) or in rural WA. In fact that is hell of a difference.
> And even if you were talking about the same thing, how will they know exactly what the job prospects are in ADL or in WA. It's nearly the same as if you ask a German about the job situation in Spain (distance wise).
> So unless they have solid info, I would go with my gut and that means, HR people are needed where companies are, and that as a matter of fact is in Cities (may it be ADL or PER).


U are absolutely right..i almost decided to update my EOI and change it to SA


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Hedy said:


> U are absolutely right..i almost decided to update my EOI and change it to SA


What do you mean? It sounds to me you are saying you almost changed your EOI but after hearing what Finn said, you are glad you didn't. If that's what you are implying, I think what Finn tried to say is you should have changed to SA.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> What do you mean? It sounds to me you are saying you almost changed your EOI but after hearing what Finn said, you are glad you didn't. If that's what you are implying, I think what Finn tried to say is you should have changed to SA.


 I meant i will change to SA..sorry was writing in a hurry


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello 

I filed my EOI on 28th Sept and today got the initial contact
Lets hope that I will get my contract within this week.
Any one else got the initial contact today ?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello
> 
> I filed my EOI on 28th Sept and today got the initial contact
> Lets hope that I will get my contract within this week.
> Any one else got the initial contact today ?


you will receive your invite tomorrow!


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wanted to know If you apply for WA-SS REGIONAL -489, do you need employment offer or state nomination from that region is enough?

I have applied for WA-489 with 60 point, updated my EOI on 1st. oct., what are the chances?????? 

I fall under ANZSCO-141111.

Amit


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to know If you apply for WA-SS REGIONAL -489, do you need employment offer or state nomination from that region is enough?
> 
> ...


If you are an offshore applicant then no employment offer is necessary


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

shishir said:


> If you are an offshore applicant then no employment offer is necessary


Thanks for your input......

What are the chances of getting invited????

I have not received "initial contact" so far?????

Amit


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Updates:
Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List coming soon
2 October 2013
The Department of Training and Workforce Development will soon release the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) for 2013-2014.

Until its release, the 2012-2013 WASMOL will remain in place.

To be invited to apply for State nomination you need an occupation on the current WASMOL.

The 2012-2013 State nomination criteria will also remain in place until further notice.

See the Occupations in Demand section of the website for the current WASMOL.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thanks for your input......
> 
> What are the chances of getting invited????
> 
> ...


If you have 60 points then surely you are going to be invited and it's a matter of time. Usually it takes 2-3 weeks to get initial contact.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Updates:
> Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List coming soon
> 2 October 2013
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development will soon release the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) for 2013-2014.
> ...


I'm on the current WA list as Events and Conference manager and with the lead times of VETASSESS (3 months), etc before being able to apply for EOI (70points), do you guys think it's worth waiting till the new list and criteria comes out or go for it and hope for the best?

I wonder when 'soon' is!?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> I'm on the current WA list as Events and Conference manager and with the lead times of VETASSESS (3 months), etc before being able to apply for EOI (70points), do you guys think it's worth waiting till the new list and criteria comes out or go for it and hope for the best?
> 
> I wonder when 'soon' is!?


Sorry buddy, could not understand your point. Have you received your assessment outcome?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

shishir said:


> Sorry buddy, could not understand your point. Have you received your assessment outcome?


Sorry, not applied for VETASSESS yet.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> Sorry, not applied for VETASSESS yet.


Man, your occupation is in the list of WA occupation in demand and even not under review. There is only a few chance of your profession not to be in the upcoming list. Then, what are you waiting for??????


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> I'm on the current WA list as Events and Conference manager and with the lead times of VETASSESS (3 months), etc before being able to apply for EOI (70points), do you guys think it's worth waiting till the new list and criteria comes out or go for it and hope for the best?
> 
> I wonder when 'soon' is!?


Hi pilotg2,

The WASOL is already published according to the DTWD Perth. However it's not uploaded on the main WA state sponsorship website. DTWD Perth is administrative body who prepares SOL for WA. Please review your chances and act accordingly. Good Luck.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - Training and Workforce Development (Scroll down in this link and you can see it on the left side of your screen)

Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

shishir said:


> Man, your occupation is in the list of WA occupation in demand and even not under review. There is only a few chance of your profession not to be in the upcoming list. Then, what are you waiting for??????


I understand his concern, if I were him, I would most likely wait too. Because he is not getting the VET result before new list or even the new criteria anyway, so why not wait and see. Ppl think the job is to stay, but no one can say that for sure. If anything does happen to the job, he can even think of changing the job code. That will save him lot of money and stress.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

> Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List coming soon
> 2 October 2013
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development will soon release the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) for 2013-2014.
> 
> ...


o Man ray: I just read that

Now I almost piss on my pants

Don't see Electronic Engineer at all, only electronic technician and related.

Put all my faith on my CDR of Plant and Production now ray: ray: ray:


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> I'm on the current WA list as Events and Conference manager and with the lead times of VETASSESS (3 months), etc before being able to apply for EOI (70points), do you guys think it's worth waiting till the new list and criteria comes out or go for it and hope for the best?
> 
> I wonder when 'soon' is!?


We are under the same occupation. In fact we have our very own thread for 149311

I suggest you submit your documents to vetassess as soon as possible. no need to wait for anything. act as soon as you can while our occupation is on WA list. In fact our occupation is also in ACT list under "limited"


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Has any one got idea how to fill state nomination test. I have submitted my EOI and recently got invitation to apply for WA sponsorship. Now they have provided a link in which they take test.

any one have taken that test, if yes, please share your views.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

nickchik said:


> Has any one got idea how to fill state nomination test. I have submitted my EOI and recently got invitation to apply for WA sponsorship. Now they have provided a link in which they take test.
> 
> any one have taken that test, if yes, please share your views.


It is an easy test. They already provided the links where you can find the answers plus there is no time limit so, you can google while you answer the questions. There are 3 parts mainly about 1. WA geography 2. Living in WA 3. Working in WA

Hope it helps!


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

nickchik said:


> Has any one got idea how to fill state nomination test. I have submitted my EOI and recently got invitation to apply for WA sponsorship. Now they have provided a link in which they take test.
> 
> any one have taken that test, if yes, please share your views.


Congrats mate. When did you submit EOI? When did you receive the initial contact and invitation?


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Congrats mate. When did you submit EOI? When did you receive the initial contact and invitation?


Submitted EOI on 28th Sep, Received initial contact and invitation today.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

nickchik said:


> Submitted EOI on 28th Sep, Received initial contact and invitation today.


So I guess you got 65 or 70 points?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> I'm on the current WA list as Events and Conference manager and with the lead times of VETASSESS (3 months), etc before being able to apply for EOI (70points), do you guys think it's worth waiting till the new list and criteria comes out or go for it and hope for the best?
> 
> I wonder when 'soon' is!?


Hey Pilotg2,

Where about are you in UK?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> So I guess you got 65 or 70 points?


why do you guess so?? Don't you think that having 60 points is well enough to be invited???


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

shishir said:


> why do you guess so?? Don't you think that having 60 points is well enough to be invited???


Because he got the invitation very fast. I and other 2 with 60 points submitted EOI earlier than 28th haven't got the invite


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Because he got the invitation very fast. I and other 2 with 60 points submitted EOI earlier than 28th haven't got the invite


You should have got it today, as normally they make initial contact on Wednesday and issue invitations on Thursday. Anyway, next week will be yours.


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> So I guess you got 65 or 70 points?


60 points only.

May be category difference.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

nickchik said:


> 60 points only.
> 
> May be category difference.


Don't know about that... PPL with the same job as me got the invite in 10 days. Is 489 invited slower than 190? I mean with 489, I assume everyone has pretty much the same score 60, who would apply for 489 if they have 5 points and are entitled for 190?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello guys,
Once you appear for the test and pay the fees how long does it take for the invitation?
However the WA website says 14 days is it usually quicker?

Regards


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hi*



WizzyWizz said:


> You mean you completed the test and paid $200? I completed mine last Friday. Waiting for approval and 190 invite


Hi WizzyWizz,


Could you please provide me with your personal email coz I would like to discus something urgent with you related to my case.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

you got invited on 5th sept but still not approved?
suprising.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

metallica.kyoto said:


> you got invited on 5th sept but still not approved?
> suprising.


Well.... I received approval on 23 Sep 13 and I am preparing few documents to lodge my visa. But I am afraid .......


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Hi WizzyWizz,
> 
> 
> Could you please provide me with your personal email coz I would like to discus something urgent with you related to my case.
> ...


Hey buddy, i replied to you message. Go check it out. I will also send you my email if you still need


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> you got invited on 5th sept but still not approved?
> suprising.


What are your scores? What is your financial declaration? Maybe you should try to call and follow up if everything is in order as i read some cases that they missed out some applications.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Metallica,

Today is my 13th day. I called them up this morning and they said there is a general delay in processing of applications. 14 days is an average timeframe. They said my application is in its final stage and will be finalised this week or early next week. They said the reason for the general delay is because they are working on the new policy at the moment.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> What are your scores? What is your financial declaration? Maybe you should try to call and follow up if everything is in order as i read some cases that they missed out some applications.


Scores and financial declaration wouldn't matter because scores matter only for invitation and if the financial declaration is less than a certain value, you wouldn't be able to submit the application


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Scores and financial declaration wouldn't matter because scores matter only for invitation and if the financial declaration is less than a certain value, you wouldn't be able to submit the application


Oh well. Since you seem to know better maybe you can try to help the guy figure out what's taking so long for the approval. I'm just asking and i NEVER said anything that those are the basis. Just asking to comfort the person. In the end i said they might missed it out.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> Oh well. Since you seem to know better maybe you can try to help the guy figure out what's taking so long for the approval. I'm just asking and i NEVER said anything to the effect that those are the basis.


Sorry I mistook and thought both your statements were related. I have answered the reason for the delay on my previous post.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Sorry I mistook and thought both your statements were related. I have answered the reason for the delay on my previous post.


Ok got it. I hope you guys receive the approval soon! All the best!!!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Question guys regarding WA SS (visa 190/489)

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf



> ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR INTERNATIONAL
> 
> STUDENTS Studied in Western Australia
> ■ Hold a relevant visa; and
> ...


Is that apply to all of us? That mean people have to get job offered first before they can ask for invite?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hi Metallica,
> 
> Today is my 13th day. I called them up this morning and they said there is a general delay in processing of applications. 14 days is an average timeframe. They said my application is in its final stage and will be finalised this week or early next week. They said the reason for the general delay is because they are working on the new policy at the moment.


Hi Sanayan,

First of all a big thanks to you. I must admit that I have been following the posts of this forum, as well as yours for the past few weeks. They have been really helpful in those nerve-wracking waiting times, which took the testimony of my patience and hope. So thanks for all your help and contribution. 

About your comments on delay. I should say that you are absolutely right. There is a general delay, as per my conversation with the official from the WA state nomination deptt. Fortunately, by God's grace I have got my invitation and approval sorted after a big wait - it took more than the normal time mentioned on their website (i.e. 14 days)

I have been doing all things from the scratch and would be happy to help others on this forum. So please post here, if you need any help about your application or other matter such as IELTS (I have even challenged my score and was rewarded - YAY!!) and any other stuff. I assume most of us dont need an agent/consultant, if you could do a great homework without missing out on the nitty-gritty, but please make sure you better be spot-on, as you might not get a second chance after a failure.

So have trust in yourselves and GOD. Hardwork and dedication pay.

Cheers,

Dharma

So guys don't worry too much your applications are being delayed by few days.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Dharma
Thanks for the info.
Could you please provide us your timeline between invitation and approval and how you got that done?

regards


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi mate,

I think your approval may be on your inbox by now. Please check.

Cheers


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

No man not yet.I applied on 26th.
Official processing time is 14 days.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Scores and financial declaration wouldn't matter because scores matter only for invitation and if the financial declaration is less than a certain value, you wouldn't be able to submit the application


I differ on this with you. I think they matter, especially when you are an offshore applicant. They always try to make sure that the applicant has enough financial back-up to survive for the first few months.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi dharma could you share you timeline with us.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi Dharma
> Thanks for the info.
> Could you please provide us your timeline between invitation and approval and how you got that done?
> 
> regards


I have replied to your query on Sanayan's comment. Please see that post. It might take more than 14 days with greater workload on the W.A. state deptt at the present stage.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> No man not yet.I applied on 26th.
> Official processing time is 14 days.


Metallica, it's just a matter of time. You should get it next week and I should get it either today or early next week. Let's hope for the best.

Also, if you give your invoice (NOM number on the invoice) wa will tell you the status of your application over the phone. You could give them a call which might comfort you a bit. All the best!!


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi dharma could you share you timeline with us.


Yes sure metallica.kyoto. I have submitted my application on 19th of Sep and got approved today, just couple of hours ago.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Metallica, it's just a matter of time. You should get it next week and I should get it either today or early next week. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Also, if you give your invoice (NOM number on the invoice) wa will tell you the status of your application over the phone. You could give them a call which might comfort you a bit. All the best!!


Sanayan is right. Please give them a call and they will let you know the status. Otherwise, shoot them an email, which you would get from their website. 

Sanayan have you got your application approved yet?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I think your approval may be on your inbox by now. Please check.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry Guys, my above comment was just for Sanayan.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Sanayan is right. Please give them a call and they will let you know the status. Otherwise, shoot them an email, which you would get from their website.
> 
> Sanayan have you got your application approved yet?


Hey dharma, welcome to the forum. 
I haven't received it yet, I am still waiting. Hopefully will get it today or Monday.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I have declared 20.5KAUD for single applicant will that be OK?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Question guys regarding WA SS (visa 190/489)
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi Zeroman,

The above requirements dont apply to all of you guys, but to those, who have studied in Australia or coming from other Australian states, in which case they would need a 1 year job offer. However, if you are an offshore applicant, who has not studied in Australia, then please dont be bothered. 

Cheers,

Dharma 12


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hey dharma, welcome to the forum.
> I haven't received it yet, I am still waiting. Hopefully will get it today or Monday.


I think you would get it soon. Also, guys I need to mention this to you all. In the agreement it is stated that the occupation should be on the list when the department receives your signed agreement.

I have checked your timelines Sanayan, I am optimist that you should get it. Please call them up now, its 1:30 P.M in W.A. This might expedite your application. 

Cheers,

Dharma


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I have declared 20.5KAUD for single applicant will that be OK?


To be honest. I am not sure on this; however, I think you should try to show AUD$30K. Not sure if that amount includes a dependant.
They want you to substantiate that you have the monies to survive in Perth (now in the bracket of the most expensive cities of the world) for the first few months after your arrival.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I think you would get it soon. Also, guys I need to mention this to you all. In the agreement it is stated that the occupation should be on the list when the department receives your signed agreement.
> 
> I have checked your timelines Sanayan, I am optimist that you should get it. Please call them up now, its 1:30 P.M in W.A. This might expedite your application.
> 
> ...


Hey dharma, I should have hopefully received it. I am in uk at the moment and the agent comes in only by 9.

With regards to the occupation. I have spoken to them and they they have confirmed that if you've made your application, that should be enough and you will not be impacted by the new list. So I think that's just a generic clause on the agreement.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey actually i could have declared more but then i thought it was not necessary as such.
I am a single applicant and have declared 20.5kAUD

I am worried if they might refuse.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I have declared 20.5KAUD for single applicant will that be OK?


It's 40k for a couple and 2 children. So do your maths accordingly.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

when appearing for the test.They had mentioned 20K per applicant.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hey dharma, I should have hopefully received it. I am in uk at the moment and the agent comes in only by 9.
> 
> With regards to the occupation. I have spoken to them and they they have confirmed that if you've made your application, that should be enough and you will not be impacted by the new list. So I think that's just a generic clause on the agreement.


Sounds good to me. Ok, I did not see that you are in the UK. I was going as per the WA time. I would welcome you to this beautiful place soon. Good luck. You would love it here mate, but may miss Wembley pani puri, road side chaat and Shouthall langar..

I am pretty sure you have received the approval by now. Check with your consultant after she/he is in...


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey actually i could have declared more but then i thought it was not necessary as such.
> I am a single applicant and have declared 20.5kAUD
> 
> I am worried if they might refuse.


They will not refuse directly as per my knowledge in previous posts. If they feel the number is less, they will come back to you and ask if you have additional funds. Moreover you will not be able to submit the application if the funds are lesser than what is required


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> when appearing for the test.They had mentioned 20K per applicant.


Then its okay mate. See it was not applicable to someone who is already based here, but just for offshore applicant like you. I think you have shown the right funds. Good luck!!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks bro.Hope i can get through.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> They will not refuse directly as per my knowledge in previous posts. If they feel the number is less, they will come back to you and ask if you have additional funds. Moreover you will not be able to submit the application if the funds are lesser than what is required


Yes , you are right mate. Good luck!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks bro.Hope i can get through.


Always welcome. You would get through soon, I think the deptt. is overwhelmed and has too much to do before they float the new rules.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

WA state sponsorship phone line is busy since last 1 hours.cant get through it .They might be busy


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> WA state sponsorship phone line is busy since last 1 hours.cant get through it .They might be busy


I understand they must be flooded with phone calls. You still have three hours to go..... Keep on trying. If you are single then as Sanayan suggested 20K should be okay.. So just dont panic yet, do speak with them and explain the situation and hopefully they would offer you an apt solution.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> We are under the same occupation. In fact we have our very own thread for 149311[/URL]
> 
> I suggest you submit your documents to vetassess as soon as possible. no need to wait for anything. act as soon as you can while our occupation is on WA list. In fact our occupation is also in ACT list under "limited"


This is great will follow both threads. We've gone for it - sent docs yesterday to vetassess. Now i guess we sit and wait for a CO.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I had received WA State approval on 04/10/2013 and Signed the agreement on the same day. After submission I also received Visa Invitation from SkillSelect. I applied for Visa on 04/10/2013 as well. Hopefully It will process soon


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi RPS
congrats.Could you tell us how long did it take for you to get the approval after paying the fees.

Once WA approves your sposnsorhip what exactly is the next step.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi RPS
> congrats.Could you tell us how long did it take for you to get the approval after paying the fees.
> 
> Once WA approves your sposnsorhip what exactly is the next step.


Thanks Metallica,
I applied WA SS on 19/09/13 and got it approved on 04/10/13.
Once WA approves sponsorship they will get an agreement from the applicant. This is about commitment to live and work in WA for first two years on arrival for 190 Visa applicant.
As soon as they receive signed agreement from candidate. They will update this information in skillselect. Skillselect then invites for Visa.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info mate.
once you get the invitation for the visa what do you exactly do?Do you wait for the CO or upload the medical and the PCC straight away?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I havent received the approval from WA yet. Although I submitted on 19th, it was 20th in Australia. So hopefully will receive it on Monday.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks for the info mate.
> once you get the invitation for the visa what do you exactly do?Do you wait for the CO or upload the medical and the PCC straight away?


Hi Metallica, 
It doesn;t matter if you wait till assigning the case officer to upload or not. Still these documents are required. So I have uploaded documents already and arranged for Medicals.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks for the info mate.
> once you get the invitation for the visa what do you exactly do?Do you wait for the CO or upload the medical and the PCC straight away?


In order to save time and for190 it is preferable to upload med and pcc upfront.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I havent received the approval from WA yet. Although I submitted on 19th, it was 20th in Australia. So hopefully will receive it on Monday.


I got my application approved last Friday. Then I have signed the agreement and after few hours got an invitation to apply. Hopefully you would get yours tomorrow.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I havent received the approval from WA yet. Although I submitted on 19th, it was 20th in Australia. So hopefully will receive it on Monday.


I got mine on the same day. I think you would get it tomorrow.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Would it be fair to assume that the WA immigration authorities initiate a response to an EOI within a 7 to 14 day timeframe? I submitted my EOI on 1st October 2013 (60 points) - occupation code 133111. No initial contact yet.....


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Would it be fair to assume that the WA immigration authorities initiate a response to an EOI within a 7 to 14 day timeframe? I submitted my EOI on 1st October 2013 (60 points) - occupation code 133111. No initial contact yet.....


Usually the first contact on Wednesday/ Thursday, from 0 day to 28 days.

Wish you all the best for the applications


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks...notionally I should hear something this wednesday or thursday (fingers crossed)


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I havent received the approval from WA yet. Although I submitted on 19th, it was 20th in Australia. So hopefully will receive it on Monday.


Hey
Same is the case with me
I submitted the fees on 3rd,
Got a mail saying the case is under process and will be notified in due time
I think it takes upto 14 days as per the website
Do let me know when you receive the contract
All the best


----------



## el_and_callum_in_oz (Jul 15, 2013)

*cost of living western australia*

Hi,

Im sure this has probably been posted already but Ive had a good search and cant find any answers for WA, Im just wondering on the typical cost of living for two, things like gas, electric, other household bills etc. Thank you WA!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

They told me my case is waiting for the decision.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> They told me my case is waiting for the decision.


They said the same thing to me "awaiting decision". Looks like its a generic status. Its already 18 days for me and yet no approval. Hoping to get it this week.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> They said the same thing to me "awaiting decision". Looks like its a generic status. Its already 18 days for me and yet no approval. Hoping to get it this week.


Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 28th sept, and modified on 1 oct....and applied under 489...

Not yet received initial contact....I claimed 60 points....

Is it usual or my chances are very remote? 

amit


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

el_and_callum_in_oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im sure this has probably been posted already but Ive had a good search and cant find any answers for WA, Im just wondering on the typical cost of living for two, things like gas, electric, other household bills etc. Thank you WA!


http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Australia&city=Perth
This is pretty accurate and standard for living


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 28th sept, and modified on 1 oct....and applied under 489...
> 
> ...


Normally takes about 3-4 weeks for the invitation.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

el_and_callum_in_oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im sure this has probably been posted already but Ive had a good search and cant find any answers for WA, Im just wondering on the typical cost of living for two, things like gas, electric, other household bills etc. Thank you WA!


This is really a difficult question to answer, as people tend to have their own ways of leading lifestyles and expenses are impacted based on that. However, I can give you a rough estimate:

Rent for 2: 1300-1500 (2-3 Bedroom House, flats could be cheaper, but depends on areas)
Water for 2: 15-30 (Bills now sent once in 2 months - cheaper than electricity)
Gas for 2: 30-50 (Bills sent every three months, again depends on how much u cook)
Electricity for 2: 80-100 (Every 2 months)
Food etc for 2: 200-400 (Every month, again varies depending on many factors)
Misc for 2: 1-300.
Fuel for 2: 160

Hence total would be approx. 2000-2300 every month for 2 people. Just simple maths in which I have averaged out the values. Please use Google as well.

Cheers...


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> They told me my case is waiting for the decision.


May be this Thursday is your day.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> They said the same thing to me "awaiting decision". Looks like its a generic status. Its already 18 days for me and yet no approval. Hoping to get it this week.


Hi Sanayan,

Write them an email or call them. Sometimes they are overloaded with many things and might need a reminder. At present time, it seems that they really have too much to do. Hopefully you would get it this week. Also, ask your agent to check his JUNK BOX, as it may have gone there.

Cheers,

Dharma


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Hi Sanayan,
> 
> Write them an email or call them. Sometimes they are overloaded with many things and might need a reminder. At present time, it seems that they really have too much to do. Hopefully you would get it this week. Also, ask your agent to check his JUNK BOX, as it may have gone there.
> 
> ...


3 emails written,5 calls made. I even called them today and the statement they have was its in its final stage and should receive shortly. But they are not giving a timeframe.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

*WA contract*

So guys, how much does the contract mail takes?

I have submitted the fees and taken the test 
Now waiting anxiously from the contract mail
Any idea when WA send out the contract ?:bowl:


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> 3 emails written,5 calls made. I even called them today and the statement they have was its in its final stage and should receive shortly. But they are not giving a timeframe.


I am sorry to hear that. I could understand that at times it is very frustating. I believe this week is surely your day, as they have confiirmed that your application is in the final stage. I followed up mine and got a reponse the next working day. Please be optimistic mate.
Cheers


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

cyberkidpk said:


> So guys, how much does the contract mail takes?
> 
> I have submitted the fees and taken the test
> Now waiting anxiously from the contract mail
> Any idea when WA send out the contract ?:bowl:


Usually 1 to 14 days. But nowadays its taking a bit longer...U need to have patience...I understand its difficult at times...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone got the initial contact today?


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Anyone got the initial contact today?


nothing yet


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> nothing yet


not invite....not even initial contact.....i hope they are inviting who applied for 489???????????


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> not invite....not even initial contact.....i hope they are inviting who applied for 489???????????


Nothing here..maybe tomorrow?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> not invite....not even initial contact.....i hope they are inviting who applied for 489???????????


The initial contact is made on any day of the week (Mon-Fri) and then invitation to apply follows, the invitation is sent out on a Thursday. I got mine of Thursday and have also seen others getting on that day as well.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

I wonder what is happening. Ppl with 60 points and submitted on 1st Oct got invite last week, and we got nothing this week. I have waited for 3 Wednesdays!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I wonder what is happening. Ppl with 60 points and submitted on 1st Oct got invite last week, and we got nothing this week. I have waited for 3 Wednesdays!


That's odd...cause I fall in that category and haven't heard anything!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I wonder what is happening. Ppl with 60 points and submitted on 1st Oct got invite last week, and we got nothing this week. I have waited for 3 Wednesdays!


send them an email describing your situation


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Sent them an email asking what's going on...they replied REALLY quick (less than 5 mins)

"Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.
Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect."

I guess it's a waiting game...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Sent them an email asking what's going on...they replied REALLY quick (less than 5 mins)
> 
> "Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.
> Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect."
> ...


yeah on one hand they are fed up with this kind of question, on the other hand they won't release any info how it is selected.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Processing time for state nomination changed to 30 days in the WA migration website. Guess will have to wait for another week before my application is approved.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

guys processing time has been updated to 30 days.:-(


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> guys processing time has been updated to 30 days.:-(


System overload!!!


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

anyone invitation today？


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Things have suddenly started to become very slow. 

I just have a feeling that the new list will be released either today or tomorrow immediately after the last set of invitations are sent out.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Things have suddenly started to become very slow.
> 
> I just have a feeling that the new list will be released either today or tomorrow immediately after the last set of invitations are sent out.


not thrilled to hear that. But your gut feeling might be right.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, normally invites are sent within a week.

I am already invited but they not sending the contract which is sent within 4 days:-(

Tensed.....


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow,you also got invited for 189.How many points do you score for 189?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cyberkidpk said:


> Yes, normally invites are sent within a week.
> 
> I am already invited but they not sending the contract which is sent within 4 days:-(
> 
> Tensed.....


There is a huge delay in processing of applications. Now the processing time is 30 days as mentioned on the website. I applied on 19th Sep and havent yet got my agreement to sign.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Overall, the processing for sponsorship through WA seems to be quicker vis-à-vis other states. It seems the authorities received an usually large number of applications in the recent weeks in anticipation of the upcoming changes (Was supposed to happen on October 1?). Things should ease out in the coming weeks. :fingerscrossed:

Meanwhile, it's not a bad idea to revise time estimates. It's been nearly two weeks since I submitted my EOI for WA - no initial contact yet. I hope to hear something in the next week. :fingerscrossed:

Right now I am consternated, and am considering changing my EOI.....


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Overall, the processing for sponsorship through WA seems to be quicker vis-à-vis other states. It seems the authorities received an usually large number of applications in the recent weeks in anticipation of the upcoming changes (Was supposed to happen on October 1?). Things should ease out in the coming weeks. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Meanwhile, it's not a bad idea to revise time estimates. It's been nearly two weeks since I submitted my EOI for WA - no initial contact yet. I hope to hear something in the next week. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Right now I am consternated, and am considering changing my EOI.....


Keep in mind that if your change in EOI leads to a points change, you will be put back in the queue and your wait starts from the beginning. 

I was in a similar situation. I had claied 65 points and was waiting for the invite for a couple of weeks and then was almost inclined to change my score to 70. Finally I got my invite the same week with 65 points. 

So I would suggest you to wait for another week and see what happens. 

Btw, whats your occupation?


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Keep in mind that if your change in EOI leads to a points change, you will be put back in the queue and your wait starts from the beginning.
> 
> I was in a similar situation. I had claied 65 points and was waiting for the invite for a couple of weeks and then was almost inclined to change my score to 70. Finally I got my invite the same week with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement - I will probably wait till next friday, and see what happens. Yes, I am aware that changes in EOI can affect one's position in the queue of applicants. I did change my EOI on October 1st as WA wasn't my first choice at that time. However, I had initiated my EOI on September 25, 2013 (any state). My application code is 133111 - Construction Project Manager which is available on the WASMOL. VIC, and QLD do not sponsor this occupation. After researching, I reckoned WA and NSW are the best choices for my occupation. Other states like SA, NT, ACT, Tasmania sponsor the occupation however, employability is an issue.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess it's nothing for this week again.


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

Does WA has no plan to update the snol? It seems like its ben ages


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Processing time for state nomination changed to 30 days in the WA migration website. Guess will have to wait for another week before my application is approved.


What is it mean? minimum days to be invited is 30 days?

Can you share the link?

This is a shock news


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

zeroman said:


> What is it mean? minimum days to be invited is 30 days?
> 
> Can you share the link?
> 
> This is a shock news


30 days is the processing time. Once you are invited, you need to do the test and pay the fees. After this step wa will take 30 days to process. 

Check wa official migration website. Nothing to be shocked.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Things have suddenly started to become very slow.
> 
> I just have a feeling that the new list will be released either today or tomorrow immediately after the last set of invitations are sent out.





zeroman said:


> What is it mean? minimum days to be invited is 30 days?
> 
> Can you share the link?
> 
> This is a shock news


Are you waiting for the invitation too? How long have you been waiting for?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

my friend who got 60 pts, ANZSCO 233311 was able to receive initial contact today from WA.:eyebrows:


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> my friend who got 60 pts, ANZSCO 233311 was able to receive initial contact today from WA.:eyebrows:


When did he submit his EOI?


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> When did he submit his EOI?


EOI submitted 5 October.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> EOI submitted 5 October.


Did he got the invitation today too?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Processing time for state nomination changed to 30 days in the WA migration website. Guess will have to wait for another week before my application is approved.



Its really strange that they have suddenly changed the time from 14 days to 30 days. May be they are swamped over by too many inquiries. Hopefully you would get your application approved next week. However, FYI: I got mine approved on a Friday. So don't lost hope, it might happen tomorrow as well.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

gul khan said:


> Does WA has no plan to update the snol? It seems like its ben ages


They have already mentioned on their website that new criteria and a new list would be launched soon. It takes time as they have to work with other agencies to decide. Mostly all are lucky on this forum, imagine what would have happened if the rule had changed on 1st of October, so many aspirants could have landed in cumbersome situations..


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I guess it's nothing for this week again.


The week is not over yet. I got mine on Friday, so still one day to go. Lets hope for the best and pray to God...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

anyone anything today？


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

no news no update from WA website, that mean it is still good


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

anybodys application approved today?


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

and its weekend in Australia

No grant so far ,
I believe now we have to wait till 30 days as mentioned on the website as the standard processing time 
Lets hope it stays 30 days before the list changes.


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied Skill assessment for EA ( Mechanical) 17th Sep 2013, received acknowledgement by 24th Sep 2013. Waiting for result. If anybody applied at same time frame, please share your experience so that we can help each other!!. 
IELTS Overall 6.5, 13 Year experience
Let share & help each other..


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

*update*



AusHung said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied Skill assessment for EA ( Mechanical) 17th Sep 2013, received acknowledgement by 24th Sep 2013. Waiting for result. If anybody applied at same time frame, please share your experience so that we can help each other!!.
> IELTS Overall 6.5, 13 Year experience
> Let share & help each other..



i applied on 28 Sept, got the invite on 3rd oct so submited the fees and taken the test the same day.

Now waiting ever since for the contract

What has changed : the processing time has been increased from 14 to 30 days
that means that most likely i will get my contract by 3rd Nov.

so if you got the INTEREST MAIL , you will ultimately get the INVITE too


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

has any one received WA approval today?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> has any one received WA approval today?


Still waiting ...24 days completed


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Still waiting ...24 days completed


What sort of questions did they ask on the initial application? Did they ask you to provide proof of funding or upload any documents? What are the financial requirements?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> What sort of questions did they ask on the initial application? Did they ask you to provide proof of funding or upload any documents? What are the financial requirements?


Just the breakdown of costs and a financial declaration. They did not ask for any proofs though I was ready with proofs to prove my claims.

There was also a test about living in wa which was very simple.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Just the breakdown of costs and a financial declaration. They did not ask for any proofs though I was ready with proofs to prove my claims.
> 
> There was also a test about living in wa which was very simple.


ok thanks. Was there a minimum required amount? BTW, It seems that nationalities with higher number of applicants are experiencing delays in receiving initial contact/ ITA 's. I hate to make conjectures but, that's what it seems like


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> ok thanks. Was there a minimum required amount? BTW, It seems that nationalities with higher number of applicants are experiencing delays in receiving initial contact/ ITA 's. I hate to make conjectures but, that's what it seems like


That's a wrong assumption. My friend got the ita for state nomination within 5 days. He applied for ict pm and he is from India. I lodged Eoi on 7th and got invited on 19th. So your assumption does not seem right.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> That's a wrong assumption. My friend got the ita for state nomination within 5 days. He applied for ict pm and he is from India. I lodged Eoi on 7th and got invited on 19th. So your assumption does not seem right.


I'm hoping that my assumption is incorrect. Hopefully you'll get an ITA soon, and i'll receive an IC.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I am yet to get my final WA SS approval.I am thinking on front uploading PCC once i get invitation.I am basically from India and living and working in japan since last 2 years as engineer.
I went to the central police headquarters here in Japan to apply for the police clearance certificate and they told my they can issue the PCC from my date of entry in japan till the date of application to police headquarters in Japan.They also mentioned that they will be no date of validity mentioned on certificate as such and it cant be claimed for the period beyond the one mentioned in certificate.Hence,they asked to apply for it once i have decided the dates.Also,it will be in sealed envelope and cannot be opened by me until asked by Australian authorities.

So should i get my PCC till a current date in this week or i should wait for the CO to be alloted and get the PCC till the date asked by CO.please advice is there is any scope of front loading documents?

your advice is appreciated.

regards,
manish


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am yet to get my final WA SS approval.I am thinking on front uploading PCC once i get invitation.I am basically from India and living and working in japan since last 2 years as engineer.
> I went to the central police headquarters here in Japan to apply for the police clearance certificate and they told my they can issue the PCC from my date of entry in japan till the date of application to police headquarters in Japan.They also mentioned that they will be no date of validity mentioned on certificate as such and it cant be claimed for the period beyond the one mentioned in certificate.Hence,they asked to apply for it once i have decided the dates.Also,it will be in sealed envelope and cannot be opened by me until asked by Australian authorities.
> 
> ...


Manish,
No problem in obtaining the certs in advance. :rockon:

For immigration purposes a police clearance is deemed valid for a period of 12 months. 

More information at
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I see, but what about the date.If i get it done my cert will be valid from June 2011 to October 2013.My case office will be alloted in december.Would it still be OK if certificate is of date before invitation?Also how to send it to CO.They told me the envelope is sealed and cannot be opened.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I see, but what about the date.If i get it done my cert will be valid from June 2011 to October 2013.My case office will be alloted in december.Would it still be OK if certificate is of date before invitation?Also how to send it to CO.They told me the envelope is sealed and cannot be opened.


Manish - in the case of Japan looks like you will have to wait for the CO. I just checked the document (the link which I pasted in my earlier post).

"JAPAN 
Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’ (Tokou Shoumei). 
Residents 
Apply to: 
Tokyo Public Safety Division, 
Metropolitan Police Department 
2-1-1, Kasumigaseki Chiyoda-Ku 
Tokyo 
For other cities, apply to the prefecture Police Office. 
Non-residents 
Apply in person to your nearest Japanese embassy or consulate. 

Department of Immigration and Citizenship – how to obtain a police certificate 
*You will need to lodge your visa application with DIAC first, and then obtain a letter of authority from DIAC to apply for the certificate. 
*Provide: 
 Family register (for Japanese citizens) or 
 passport and alien registration card (for non citizens) 
 a residential certificate and official seal 
 a letter from the DIAC visa processing office, and 
 fingerprints (taken at the office or embassy or consulate where you applied for the certificate). 
Fee: payable at some prefectures in Japan. 
http://www.keishicho.metro.tokyo.jp"


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your responses.
I have received my state nomination agreement.I signed and returned it back.
Usually how long does it takes for invitation.

Also,i read one important thing.The occupation should be available in the list till the receipt of the state nomination agreement to WA SS office.

Thanks


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> I have received my state nomination agreement.I signed and returned it back.
> Usually how long does it takes for invitation.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations mate! I got mine within few hours..So yours would be on your inbox shortly. Keep an eye and check ur emails every now and then. Good Luck!! I think your occupation would be still there...


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Still waiting ...24 days completed


I am surprised you have not got it yet.. Hopefully soon...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> I have received my state nomination agreement.I signed and returned it back.
> Usually how long does it takes for invitation.
> 
> ...


Congrats......i'm still waiting for initial contact...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> I have received my state nomination agreement.I signed and returned it back.
> Usually how long does it takes for invitation.
> 
> ...


what do you mean by that and where did you read it?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> what do you mean by that and where did you read it?


Even I have seen that on my WA State Sponsership Contract. However, Sanayan has confirmed that it does not matter, he has confirmed this with WA officials...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> what do you mean by that and where did you read it?


Its mentioned in the ss EMAIL


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Congrats......i'm still waiting for initial contact...


Not sure man what's going on. Metallica, what time did you get it.

I will have to check with my agent if it has come through.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I got in the 10 am perth time.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> what do you mean by that and where did you read it?





dharma12 said:


> Even I have seen that on my WA State Sponsership Contract. However, Sanayan has confirmed that it does not matter, he has confirmed this with WA officials...


I do not have a contract so don't know the exact word and meaning of that sentence. I think it can be interpreted as even if your job is not on the new list which is released after your application and before your SS approval, your job is still available to be nominated (as for you) until the date WA receives your signed agreement.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I do not have a contract so don't know the exact word and meaning of that sentence. I think it can be interpreted as even if your job is not on the new list which is released after your application and before your SS approval, your job is still available to be nominated (as for you) until the date WA receives your signed agreement.


You should approach it this way. 

If your occupation is removed from the list why would they even send you an agreement to sign. This particular clause would have been added as per the previous process when you make a direct application and WA havent bothered to remove this clause from the agreement after the process has changed where WA invites applicants for state nomination based on EOI points, occupation and other criterias (if any)

The new process where WA invites people to apply allows WA to control the crowd, so there is no point in sending across the agreement and saying its not valid because your occupation is removed. 

I and already called and confirmed this a couple of times and they have said if you have paid the fees and made the application, then you should not be impacted.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Not sure man what's going on. Metallica, what time did you get it.
> 
> I will have to check with my agent if it has come through.


I fired my agent after skills assessment ....

There are numerous folks who submitted an EOI with 60 points, and received an initial contact within a week or two. I am in the third week now, and haven't heard back. Applicants who submitted an EOI after 5th October have received initial contact. The WA folks are unwilling to reveal their selection criteria.

Which one is it? Points, date of application, nationality, occupation code, random??? 

We should start maintaining a spreadsheet for WA applicants....


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys i also got the invitation.Thanks for the support.Can someone please suggest the next steps.On logging to EOI i get to see some questionnaire.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Guys i also got the invitation.Thanks for the support.Can someone please suggest the next steps.On logging to EOI i get to see some questionnaire.


Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## xiaohouzi&jaffson (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi guys, anyone got initial contact today?
I submitted an EOI ( visa190) on 25th Sep., However, no news heard from WA till now. 
Anybody has the similar situation like me?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Guys i also got the invitation.Thanks for the support.Can someone please suggest the next steps.On logging to EOI i get to see some questionnaire.


You need to submit your application ASAP. Questions are easy to answer, please use Google or websites they have provided in the invitation link. You need to hurry-up as after you send you application, they still need time to approve it and nowadays the processing time has been increased to 30 Days. After you get your application approved, they will send you a contract to sign in and send through, after which, you would get an invitation from Skillselect on your EOI to apply for your visa.

Good Luck!!


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I fired my agent after skills assessment ....
> 
> There are numerous folks who submitted an EOI with 60 points, and received an initial contact within a week or two. I am in the third week now, and haven't heard back. Applicants who submitted an EOI after 5th October have received initial contact. The WA folks are unwilling to reveal their selection criteria.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about their selection criteria. I got my invitation after 2 weeks, i.e. on the 16th day after applying. I also believe you would not need an agent to help you out with your entire application unless you lack confidence and dont have much time to spare to do an in-depth analyses of all the requirements and other things you need to have to apply for a 190 visa or any other.

Good luck..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I fired my agent after skills assessment ....
> 
> There are numerous folks who submitted an EOI with 60 points, and received an initial contact within a week or two. I am in the third week now, and haven't heard back. Applicants who submitted an EOI after 5th October have received initial contact. The WA folks are unwilling to reveal their selection criteria.
> 
> ...


Dude i am sure you will get it.I got my initial contact after 3 weeks.Dont panic.be confident.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone i have a question.
I am engineer living and working in Japan since last 2 years after i graduated from university in India.

1. My usual country of residence will be japan right?

2.My work experience is 2.8 months.In regards to the- has applicant been employed in nominated skilled level occupation before applying for visa.It asks if yes then select how many years?I have 2.8 years exp in nominated field but when i click and select from tab it says minimum 3 years.

Please advise what i should do?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear friends,
I have received the invite. I have 2.10 years of experience and not claiming any points at the moment.However,by the time CO is allocated to me,I will finish 3 years of experience.Further,I do not intend any points for work experience in future.however,I am still obliged to inform CO of 3 years work experience completion or update the same in EOI or E-VISA.?

Please advice


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Dear friends,
> I have received the invite. I have 2.10 years of experience and not claiming any points at the moment.However,by the time CO is allocated to me,I will finish 3 years of experience.Further,I do not intend any points for work experience in future.however,I am still obliged to inform CO of 3 years work experience completion or update the same in EOI or E-VISA.?
> 
> Please advice


State the amount of experience at the time of applying. If it is 2.10 years, then don't select 3 years. It sounds a little far fetched however, there were cases where people were questioned for claiming more experience. You don't want to provide the CO with ammunition to insinuate (or directly state so) misrepresentation when that isn't the case. State facts to the best of your ability. VetAssess did not consider all my experience. I called the DIBP and asked them how I should claim points on the EOI, and they said that I should only enter the experience VetAssess considered. I actually lost 5 points that way.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

So you mean i should select that option as NO right?as the minimum experience mentioned in 3 years


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> So you mean i should select that option as NO right?as the minimum experience mentioned in 3 years


If you have not completed 3 years as of today select NO. Alternatively, you can wait till you complete 3 years but, I wouldn't recommend that. You are at the last step - just submit the application ASAP.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes,exactly i do not wish to claim points for the same so i should lodge asap.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I am not sure about their selection criteria. I got my invitation after 2 weeks, i.e. on the 16th day after applying. I also believe you would not need an agent to help you out with your entire application unless you lack confidence and dont have much time to spare to do an in-depth analyses of all the requirements and other things you need to have to apply for a 190 visa or any other.
> 
> Good luck..


I hired the agent as I was working overseas at the time, and didn't have much spare time. BAD IDEA. The agency created problems instead of being helpful. I unknowingly added a layer of communication between me and the DIBP! It's good that negotiations are my forte, and I was able to get a refund. Anyway, now that I've moved back I've taken control of the entire process. It is time consuming but, I guess it's the best way...



metallica.kyoto said:


> Dude i am sure you will get it.I got my initial contact after 3 weeks.Dont panic.be confident.


Hope to hear something soon....if not this week then next week. I am at the 16th day.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone i have a question.
> I am engineer living and working in Japan since last 2 years after i graduated from university in India.
> 
> 1. My usual country of residence will be japan right?
> ...


Answer 1: Yes it should be Japan. The place where you are living currently not India.

Answer 2: Minimum 3 years mean 36 Months or above. U have to select 2 years unless you complete another 4 months to make it into 3 years atleast. Furthermore, 2.8 months don't count for 3 years/36 months.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I hired the agent as I was working overseas at the time, and didn't have much spare time. BAD IDEA. The agency created problems instead of being helpful. I unknowingly added a layer of communication between me and the DIBP! It's good that negotiations are my forte, and I was able to get a refund. Anyway, now that I've moved back I've taken control of the entire process. It is time consuming but, I guess it's the best way...
> 
> Hope to hear something soon....if not this week then next week. I am at the 16th day.... :fingerscrossed:


Even I think the same. Its better to drive and guide your destiny unless you dont know the destination. I have done things by myself and I have found in many occassions that I knew more than agents. Therefore, if you have the confidence, then get going or seek help if you lack it..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Answer 1: Yes it should be Japan. The place where you are living currently not India.
> 
> Answer 2: Minimum 3 years mean 36 Months or above. U have to select 2 years unless you complete another 4 months to make it into 3 years atleast. Furthermore, 2.8 months don't count for 3 years/36 months.


Hi dharma,
Thanks for your quick response.
actually is there is no option in the tab to select 2 years.The least that can be selected is 3 years or i should opt for NO skilled level work experience.

In that case,i guess i should select NO

what do you think?

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got grant letter today. So happy!

Thank you so much everyone in the forum for guidances and advices from the beginning.

Hope everybody will receive the golden mail soon.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi dharma,
> Thanks for your quick response.
> actually is there is no option in the tab to select 2 years.The least that can be selected is 3 years or i should opt for NO skilled level work experience.
> 
> ...


I believe for a non-Australian experience, you need atleast 3 years of full-time experience to secure 5 Points. For Australian experience you need atleast 1 year full-time to get 5 points. In your case, the exp. has been gained in Japan and not in Australia, so you cant claim 5 points, unless you complete 3 Years (36 Months), which you have not till date. Hence, please select no experience. Remember: there should not be any discrepancies in what you have claimed and what you have substantiated while filing ur application. This could be a complete peril.

Also, follow what is stated in ur skill assessment from EA or Vetassess, as DIAC would go as per that evaluation. Sometimes you dont get the 2nd chance, so why not make it spot-on the very first time. Please feel free to get in touch if you need any further help or clarification.

Good luck...


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi guys. Just submitted the EOI with WA as the preferred state.

Another long wait begins.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I believe for a non-Australian experience, you need atleast 3 years of full-time experience to secure 5 Points. For Australian experience you need atleast 1 year full-time to get 5 points. In your case, the exp. has been gained in Japan and not in Australia, so you cant claim 5 points, unless you complete 3 Years (36 Months), which you have not till date. Hence, please select no experience. Remember: there should not be any discrepancies in what you have claimed and what you have substantiated while filing ur application. This could be a complete peril.
> 
> Also, follow what is stated in ur skill assessment from EA or Vetassess, as DIAC would go as per that evaluation. Sometimes you dont get the 2nd chance, so why not make it spot-on the very first time. Please feel free to get in touch if you need any further help or clarification.
> 
> Good luck...


I second that. You're at the last step now having already undergone two BIG steps. This is just an overview - consistency is the key. So, don't change anything.....


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys. Just submitted the EOI with WA as the preferred state.
> 
> Another long wait begins.


Nice....


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I got grant letter today. So happy!
> 
> Thank you so much everyone in the forum for guidances and advices from the beginning.
> 
> Hope everybody will receive the golden mail soon.



Awesome!!


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys. Just submitted the EOI with WA as the preferred state.
> 
> Another long wait begins.


Mate you have solid points. Having 80 points is really awesome. Chances are high that you would get an invitation. Great score on IELTS. Good Luck...


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I second that. You're at the last step now having already undergone two BIG steps. This is just an overview - consistency is the key. So, don't change anything.....


I dont know what you mean mate. I have answered a question asked by Kyoto about experience. I have made it clear that he can't pick 3 years and have also given reasons, why he should not be doing this...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I dont know what you mean mate. I have answered a question asked by Kyoto about experience. I have made it clear that he can't pick 3 years and have also given reasons, why he should not be doing this...


I was concurring with ya....


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Err - just received a message from skillselect...there's a PDF saying that WA viewed my EOI as they are interested in contacting me....


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Err - just received a message from skillselect...there's a PDF saying that WA viewed my EOI as they are interested in contacting me....


\

Great, congrats!! I think mostly all have received an Invitation on a Thursday. Urs could be tomorrow. Good luck!!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> \
> 
> Great, congrats!! I think mostly all have received an Invitation on a Thursday. Urs could be tomorrow. Good luck!!



Should have been today....but, it's almost COB in Perth.. 16:30hrs right now...hopefully tomorrow. :fingerscrossed: :fencing:


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Nothing yet.....

interestingly, they removed their "processing time" from their website...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Nothing yet.....
> 
> interestingly, they removed their "processing time" from their website...


No they didn't. It still says 30 days


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Nothing yet.....
> 
> interestingly, they removed their "processing time" from their website...


It is still shown as 30 days.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I believe for a non-Australian experience, you need atleast 3 years of full-time experience to secure 5 Points. For Australian experience you need atleast 1 year full-time to get 5 points. In your case, the exp. has been gained in Japan and not in Australia, so you cant claim 5 points, unless you complete 3 Years (36 Months), which you have not till date. Hence, please select no experience. Remember: there should not be any discrepancies in what you have claimed and what you have substantiated while filing ur application. This could be a complete peril.
> 
> Also, follow what is stated in ur skill assessment from EA or Vetassess, as DIAC would go as per that evaluation. Sometimes you dont get the 2nd chance, so why not make it spot-on the very first time. Please feel free to get in touch if you need any further help or clarification.
> 
> Good luck...


Thanks alot Dharma,Since i have not completed 3 years it would be best to select No skilled level experience.

Meanwhile,by the time CO is allocated to me i would finish 3 years.However,i dont wish to claim any points for the same.

Am i obliged to update the information to CO because in the EOI it was mentioned that one should update any change in the personal information.

Please advise.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks alot Dharma,Since i have not completed 3 years it would be best to select No skilled level experience.
> 
> Meanwhile,by the time CO is allocated to me i would finish 3 years.However,i dont wish to claim any points for the same.
> 
> ...


Co will only look at your experience at the time of invite. Also, nothing wrong in under claiming points.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Co will only look at your experience at the time of invite. Also, nothing wrong in under claiming points.


Are you sure,I have heard its rather upto the day he assess your documents?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

guys, I have finally got the invitation!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> guys, I have finally got the invitation!


Awesome!!! Congrats! I just received the nomination application!!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Are you sure,I have heard its rather upto the day he assess your documents?


Yes because in the skilled employment section of the 190 visa category it says "skilled employment at the time of invitation."


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats ****hiaus and whatdoumean!!!!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Congrats ****hiaus and whatdoumean!!!!


Guys - anyone know how to answer the breakdown for estimate? Rough numbers would help.....


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

I am done with the EOI submission and selected WA as the preferred state.

Now i just sit back and wait for WA to contact me? or do i have to actively follow up or something??

thanks.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

hearty congratulations to everyone who has received invitation.

Is there any thread explaining step by step procedure after invitation is received.


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I am done with the EOI submission and selected WA as the preferred state.
> 
> Now i just sit back and wait for WA to contact me? or do i have to actively follow up or something??
> 
> thanks.


Hi 

I submitted my EOI and selected WA on 25/09/2013 and my occupation code is 323214 listed available .Still waiting fir tge state to contact me , now i dont kniw what to do.

Thanks BDM


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I am done with the EOI submission and selected WA as the preferred state.
> 
> Now i just sit back and wait for WA to contact me? or do i have to actively follow up or something??
> 
> thanks.


Just wait and you will receive your invite. Looking at your points, you should get it by next Wednesday/ Thursday.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

OK..So I successfully submitted the form....paid the fees...now what? Will I receive the agreement now or later?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> OK..So I successfully submitted the form....paid the fees...now what? Will I receive the agreement now or later?


likely in few hours.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> OK..So I successfully submitted the form....paid the fees...now what? Will I receive the agreement now or later?


I have been waiting for 30 days for the agreement. I was told again today that i should get it this week.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I have been waiting for 30 days for the agreement. I was told again today that i should get it this week.


Ok...so i'll have to wait for the agreement...some got the agreement immediately, didn't they? or I maybe mistaken....


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Just wait and you will receive your invite. Looking at your points, you should get it by next Wednesday/ Thursday.



thank you, i was of the opinion that points don't hold any weight when it came to SS.

But lets wait and see


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Just wait and you will receive your invite. Looking at your points, you should get it by next Wednesday/ Thursday.


I have been waiting since the 25th of Aug , at exactly 60 points , why is it talking long or what is the normal wait period before invitation by the state


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> thank you, i was of the opinion that points don't hold any weight when it came to SS.
> 
> But lets wait and see


With wa, I feel points matter. The reason being wa has the control to choose its applicants via invitations unlike other states where you directly submit your application.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> I have been waiting since the 25th of Aug , at exactly 60 points , why is it talking long or what is the normal wait period before invitation by the state


Wait for another week and see what happens. I have seen applicants receiving invites anywhere between 1 week and 4 weeks. I received mine in the 2nd week with 65 points.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks alot Dharma,Since i have not completed 3 years it would be best to select No skilled level experience.
> 
> Meanwhile,by the time CO is allocated to me i would finish 3 years.However,i dont wish to claim any points for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Metallica,

Yes you definitely need to intimate your CO about any changes in your circumstances. Please do so after you have completed 3 years. I am not sure if you getting a 5 point increase that time would influence anything other than giving a credibility, as you have already been invited to apply.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Guys - anyone know how to answer the breakdown for estimate? Rough numbers would help.....


Hi Mate,

Please see my earlier post, I have given a breakdown based on my experience in WA. U can also use Google. My breakdown is quite simple for a family of 2. If you have a kid then need to add-up 10-12K on top. However, as explained earlier, this figure varies with personal choices and lifestyles.

Cheers,

Dharma


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

There could be many factors WA might be looking at before picking up an applicant. I have got mine after 16 days (Invitation from WA state sponsership to apply) and then another 15 days to get my contract.. Hence, the waiting presently seems to be at around 30 days or 30 days + from the day an EOI has been submitted to the day when contract from the WA state is received...

They have their own selection criteria and they dont need to tell us that


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> I have been waiting since the 25th of Aug , at exactly 60 points , why is it talking long or what is the normal wait period before invitation by the state


That's odd - 52 days. Are you sure there are no mistakes in your skillselect EOI application?


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> There could be many factors WA might be looking at before picking up an applicant. I have got mine after 16 days (Invitation from WA state sponsership to apply) and then another 15 days to get my contract.. Hence, the waiting presently seems to be at around 30 days or 30 days + from the day an EOI has been submitted to the day when contract from the WA state is received...
> 
> They have their own selection criteria and they dont need to tell us that


Same here....invitation from WA after 16 days..now waiting for the contract...... gotta keep moving ahead folks..... :bump2:


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> That's odd - 52 days. Are you sure there are no mistakes in your skillselect EOI application?


Sorry i meant to write from 25 September


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Congrats ****hiaus and whatdoumean!!!!


Thank you mate. Will do the test later today. Seems like I also need to provide the proof of 3 job in regional WA. Any idea how to do that?


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Thank you mate. Will do the test later today. Seems like I also need to provide the proof of 3 job in regional WA. Any idea how to do that?


Are u applying for 489 or 190 - it's not needed for the 190...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Are u applying for 489 or 190 - it's not needed for the 190...


its 489


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Thank you mate. Will do the test later today. Seems like I also need to provide the proof of 3 job in regional WA. Any idea how to do that?


You should find job opportunities in seek.

Search for: project administrator, program administrator, project coordinator, PMO and other combinations. You should find atleast 3 in regional wa.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

tbd


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You should find job opportunities in seek.
> 
> Search for: project administrator, program administrator, project coordinator, PMO and other combinations. You should find atleast 3 in regional wa.


I can only choose one region in WA ??! I thought as long as I go to regional WA it's fine, but before the test they let me choose which region I'm applying for! So all 3 jobs have to be in one region?!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> its 489





cynthiaus said:


> I can only choose one region in WA ??! I thought as long as I go to regional WA it's fine, but before the test they let me choose which region I'm applying for! So all 3 jobs have to be in one region?!


If they have asked you to choose a region, then I would not take any risk and only look for job opportunities in that region.

Which region have you chosen?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You should find job opportunities in seek.
> 
> Search for: project administrator, program administrator, project coordinator, PMO and other combinations. You should find atleast 3 in regional wa.





snarayan said:


> If they have asked you to choose a region, then I would not take any risk and only look for job opportunities in that region.
> 
> Which region have you chosen?


I don't know. I found three perfect jobs but in 3 different regions! So does that also mean if I choose one region, I will have to live in that region for the whole 2 years? I thought I can move to another region if there is no job for me.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't chosen yet


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I haven't chosen yet



Why have you selected 489 finally at all (and not for 190)?
As far as I understood you have a similar profile as I do, and I got the 60 points with ZERO points for work experience. Are you so old 

The 489 can be a pain in te arse. I actually understood it the way you did; i.e. you can live in *any* rural area (that is anywhere outside of Perth for WA).

But watch this:
British couple to be deported from Australia after five years ¿ because they were living in the wrong suburb | Mail Online

It may very well be the case that you can only stay at one specific place (I mean 1 postal code area). And that is f***ing restrictive if you aske me...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 6.5 for IELTS!


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,
has anyone have any Idea after how much time case officers are allocated nowadays for lodged 190 Visa applications?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

rps said:


> Hi everyone,
> has anyone have any Idea after how much time case officers are allocated nowadays for lodged 190 Visa applications?


I think 1-1.5 months.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I think 1-1.5 months.


I think it is in-between 1 to 1.5 months..


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I think 1-1.5 months.


agree! 5 weeks and still waiting. Highly likely on the 6th week they say on the 190 CO allocation thread.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have one query..
If my occupation is Not Available in WA but i filled the EOI, is there any chance to pick my application due to the jobs postion in WA, related to my occupation?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Everyone i have lodged my visa yesterday.I just now realized i made a typo error in date for work experience.

1.However,i am not claiming points for the same.Kindly advise what to do?Should i wait for the CO and explain it?

2. Also about the dates for previous residence in other countries.I only remember approximate dates.Will it be ok?

regards,
manish


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Dear Everyone i have lodged my visa yesterday.I just now realized i made a typo error in date for work experience.
> 
> 1.However,i am not claiming points for the same.Kindly advise what to do?Should i wait for the CO and explain it?
> 
> ...


Answer 1: I am not sure if you could make the changes now, if not, then please let the CO know about the unwittingly done typo asap.

Answer 2: Would not matter much, as long as, not a big difference or discrepancy. But Month and Year have to be as accurate as possible, dates are acceptable little bit here and there, but need to be close and not imprecise and imaginary..

Remember, you have to be truthful in your application to the best of ur knowledge and ability. Please try not to conceal anything from your CO, as this could be detrimental. Please try to explain the CO about any genuine unintentional mistakes you might have made on ur application; however, try not to make unrepairable blunders or fake anything. They have ways of finding out if you are right or wrong...


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

harneek said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have one query..
> If my occupation is Not Available in WA but i filled the EOI, is there any chance to pick my application due to the jobs postion in WA, related to my occupation?


I am not sure, but as far as I know, you could be picked-up after ur occupation is made available again. The new list will be released soon; hence, keep an eye and pray to God for the best to happen, i.e. having ur occupation on the list...


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I am not sure, but as far as I know, you could be picked-up after ur occupation is made available again. The new list will be released soon; hence, keep an eye and pray to God for the best to happen, i.e. having ur occupation on the list...


Thanks for reply. keeping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

quiz round 1 for those who already filled out the nomination application or launched their visas..
1. Which bank is better NAB or ANZ (please elaborate  )
2. Best cell phone provider and monthly cost? do they have 4G internet?


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Dear Everyone i have lodged my visa yesterday.I just now realized i made a typo error in date for work experience.
> 
> 1.However,i am not claiming points for the same.Kindly advise what to do?Should i wait for the CO and explain it?
> 
> ...


U should be fine.... keep us posted.. i'm still waiting for the agreement... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> quiz round 1 for those who already filled out the nomination application or launched their visas..
> 1. Which bank is better NAB or ANZ (please elaborate  )
> 2. Best cell phone provider and monthly cost? do they have 4G internet?


commonwealth is the best


----------



## nqk77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I got grant letter today. So happy!
> 
> Thank you so much everyone in the forum for guidances and advices from the beginning.
> 
> Hope everybody will receive the golden mail soon.


Hi Vinh,

I'm in Hanoi, Vietnam and also intending to apply to WA SS. Have got the SA and will take the IELTS next week. Hope will get some of your useful experience by then.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

anyone received invite today? i'm waiting on my agreement...


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Within how many days of submitting the EOI, do people receive initial contact from WA?
Any estimates?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally after a long 32 day wait after submitting my application, I have now received my state nomination agreement. Signed it this morning and sent it across. Now just waiting for the big invite 

So relieved.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Finally after a long 32 day wait after submitting my application, I have now received my state nomination agreement. Signed it this morning and sent it across. Now just waiting for the big invite
> 
> So relieved.


Congratulations!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> quiz round 1 for those who already filled out the nomination application or launched their visas..
> 1. Which bank is better NAB or ANZ (please elaborate  )
> 2. Best cell phone provider and monthly cost? do they have 4G internet?





kingjkraal said:


> Within how many days of submitting the EOI, do people receive initial contact from WA?
> Any estimates?


Anywhere between 1 to 4 weeks.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Within how many days of submitting the EOI, do people receive initial contact from WA?
> Any estimates?


14 to a month.....


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Finally after a long 32 day wait after submitting my application, I have now received my state nomination agreement. Signed it this morning and sent it across. Now just waiting for the big invite
> 
> So relieved.


Congratulations.
You are almost there. Wishing a speedy grant for you and all of us.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Finally after a long 32 day wait after submitting my application, I have now received my state nomination agreement. Signed it this morning and sent it across. Now just waiting for the big invite
> 
> So relieved.


Congrats Snarayan


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Finally after a long 32 day wait after submitting my application, I have now received my state nomination agreement. Signed it this morning and sent it across. Now just waiting for the big invite
> 
> So relieved.


Congrats man!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Front loaded medicals ...DIBP allows to do that before launching the visa...

My Health Declarations


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Within how many days of submitting the EOI, do people receive initial contact from WA?
> Any estimates?


With your score, you should receive it tomorrow. Keep up posted.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Finally after a long 32 day wait after submitting my application, I have now received my state nomination agreement. Signed it this morning and sent it across. Now just waiting for the big invite
> 
> So relieved.


Hi Sanayan,

Congrats mate, you finally got it after a long wait. Welcome to WA. BTW- have you secured a job in ur occupation in WA yet?


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Initially WA told that they will release new list by Oct 1st but on Oct 2nd they said it will be released soon. Waiting more than 20 days but there is no further update regarding new list. The worrying part is, they also said there will be some changes in the process of applying WA sponsership. Anyone can guess what it would be and when they will release the 2013-2014 list?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Hi Sanayan,
> 
> Congrats mate, you finally got it after a long wait. Welcome to WA. BTW- have you secured a job in ur occupation in WA yet?


Not yet! I might have to look for a transfer from my present company to Perth. If not, will have to come over there and search for a job.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> With your score, you should receive it tomorrow. Keep up posted.


I too an quite confident kingjkraal will get his initial contact tomorrow. 

@kingjkraal- let us know if our predictions are correct.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you guys, lets hope tomorrow is the day.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Not yet! I might have to look for a transfer from my present company to Perth. If not, will have to come over there and search for a job.


Hi Sanayan,

U anyways will have to come to perth, as you have a binding to work and stay here. Hopefully u would get a company transfer. U would definitely love it here. Weather-wise and other things.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

New wa list to be released on 28th. Those who have lodged your application will not be affected.

Check out latest news section in wa migration website for more details.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

So does it mean lodged the EOI or got sponsorship from WA ?
Logically it should be EOI only I guess.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> So does it mean lodged the EOI or got sponsorship from WA ?
> Logically it should be EOI only I guess.


[I[/I]

It means that you should have lodged your application after being invited to apply for state nomination. 

Ideally if you are invited this week and you make your application before next Monday, you will not be impacted. Else, your EOI will be considered as per the availability in the new list. 

However, with the points you have, I am confident you will get your invite this week itself.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> So does it mean lodged the EOI or got sponsorship from WA ?
> Logically it should be EOI only I guess.


To ensure your application is not effected by proposed changes then your state sponsorship application needs to be approved beforehand the new rules implemented. 

However, to the best of my knowledge, with the new occupational list too it wouldn't be a problem for you, unless if they implement changes to the current rules for offshore candidates which may hamper your chances. Unfortunately, there is no information on this till now.But the good thing is your occupation is listed in unmet demand list under the new WASOL

Hope this help.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Redtape said:


> To ensure your application is not effected by proposed changes then your state sponsorship application needs to be approved beforehand the new rules implemented.
> 
> However, to the best of my knowledge, with the new occupational list too it wouldn't be a problem for you, unless if they implement changes to the current rules for offshore candidates which may hamper your chances. Unfortunately, there is no information on this till now.But the good thing is your occupation is listed in unmet demand list under the new WASOL
> 
> Hope this help.


I am sorry, but I'm 100% sure the milestone we are talking about here is not the approval of the application. In order to not be affected by the new list, one must and only need to submit the application and pay the AUD 200 fee, of course it is after being invited by WA to lodge the application. Others and myself had checked with WA several times on this matter, and as a matter of fact, it is state clearly in their recent announcement, I don't see any confusion there.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Can you please share the link to new WASOL?


Redtape said:


> But the good thing is your occupation is listed in unmet demand list under the new WASOL
> 
> Hope this help.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Can you please share the link to new WASOL?


New SOL is listed on the DTWD, Perth website. 

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation combined list

More about DTWD, Perth .

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - About us


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Redtape said:


> To ensure your application is not effected by proposed changes then your state sponsorship application needs to be approved beforehand the new rules implemented.
> 
> However, to the best of my knowledge, with the new occupational list too it wouldn't be a problem for you, unless if they implement changes to the current rules for offshore candidates which may hamper your chances. Unfortunately, there is no information on this till now.But the good thing is your occupation is listed in unmet demand list under the new WASOL
> 
> Hope this help.


Redtape, you are absolutely wrong. Why don't you give credible information to people who need it. It clearly states on the website that you should have made your application before the 28th in order for your application to be processed as per old list. I quote from the website:

"If you have lodged an application for State nomination prior to the release of the new WASMOL, your application will not be affected by the change of list."

Secondly Wasmol has not been released yet. The one listed on the dwtd website is the state priority occupation lost. Read the FAQ section of the spol and you will understand that this list is used for several purposes. The Wasmol will be updated only on the 28th. I appreciate the fact that both these lists might be similar, but they are not the same.

So could you please refrain from providing incorrect information.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Redtape said:


> New SOL is listed on the DTWD, Perth website.
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation combined list
> 
> ...


Dude, this is not the Wasmol. This is a different list which wa uses to produce Wasmol. Wasmol will only be released on the 28th. Why don't to read the news and question properly before giving out information.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

All,
I already filled out the WA nomination form and paid the $200...so, I should be okay, right?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> all,
> i already filled out the wa nomination form and paid the $200...so, i should be okay, right?


yes


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, i received the initial contact letter from WA.
I hope your prediction comes true snarayan and i apply for state nomination on monday


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Ok, i received the initial contact letter from WA.
> I hope your prediction comes true snarayan and i apply for state nomination on monday


why Monday? You are mad man! Do it today!


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

cynthiaus said:


> why Monday? You are mad man! Do it today!


I wish i could, but i just got the initial contact letter, not an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship.
So still have to wait for it.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I wish i could, but i just got the initial contact letter, not an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship.
> So still have to wait for it.


I am certain you will get your invitation tomorrow. File your application tomorrow itself. Keep checking your email and skills elect tomorrow.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I wish i could, but i just got the initial contact letter, not an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship.
> So still have to wait for it.


haha sorry I was too happy for you
But invite definitely tomorrow if not 2 hours later today!


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

I keep refreshing like crazy every 30 seconds, if the DIAC website goes down due to overload, it was not me


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I keep refreshing like crazy every 30 seconds, if the DIAC website goes down due to overload, it was not me


Don't worry man...you are through. You will get your invite either today or tomorrow.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I wish i could, but i just got the initial contact letter, not an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship.
> So still have to wait for it.





snarayan said:


> Don't worry man...you are through. You will get your invite either today or tomorrow.


Btw mate, have you lodged the visa yet?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Btw mate, have you lodged the visa yet?


Will be lodging it soon. Waiting for my credit card to reset the due date  and the diac invite.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Will be lodging it soon. Waiting for my credit card to reset the due date  and the diac invite.


Isn't disc invite automatical?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Isn't disc invite automatical?


Unfortunately no, once you sign and send the agreement through, wa will nominate you on skillselect after which you receive the invite. Normally if you send the signed agreement on the same day you receive it before their offices close, you get it on the same day. Else it takes a couple of days. I only got the agreement at 8:30 in the morning WA time, so will probably get the invite today or tomorrow.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Unfortunately no, once you sign and send the agreement through, wa will nominate you on skillselect after which you receive the invite. Normally if you send the signed agreement on the same day you receive it before their offices close, you get it on the same day. Else it takes a couple of days. I only got the agreement at 8:30 in the morning WA time, so will probably get the invite today or tomorrow.


I see thanks. Send by post or send the scan copy?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I see thanks. Send by post or send the scan copy?


Just take a printout, sign the agreement and scan it and send it by e-mail to the mail if they provide in the agreement.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Gentlemen..I received an email from skill select stating that "eoi has been viewed by WA as they are interested in contacting you"
What does this mean? I haven't received any email from WA yet.
What should I expect next and by when?


kingjkraal said:


> Ok, i received the initial contact letter from WA.
> I hope your prediction comes true snarayan and i apply for state nomination on monday


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Gentlemen..I received an email from skill select stating that "eoi has been viewed by WA as they are interested in contacting you"
> What does this mean? I haven't received any email from WA yet.
> What should I expect next and by when?
> 
> ...


You can expect the invitation from wa for a state nomination application tomorrow. Me sure you submit your application as soon as you get your invite because there is a change to the list coming up on 28th October.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Received my dibp invite (ITA) today 

Will be making my application soon.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Received my dibp invite (ITA) today
> 
> Will be making my application soon.



congratulations


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Unfortunately no, once you sign and send the agreement through, wa will nominate you on skillselect after which you receive the invite. Normally if you send the signed agreement on the same day you receive it before their offices close, you get it on the same day. Else it takes a couple of days. I only got the agreement at 8:30 in the morning WA time, so will probably get the invite today or tomorrow.





bc_ashu said:


> Gentlemen..I received an email from skill select stating that "eoi has been viewed by WA as they are interested in contacting you"
> What does this mean? I haven't received any email from WA yet.
> What should I expect next and by when?
> 
> ...


congrats! What you received is initial contact. You should expect the invite to apply for the state sponsorship tomorrow. What's your job code by the way? And how many points?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for clarification.. I am applying for 135112: ICT PM. I have 70 points.


cynthiaus said:


> congrats! What you received is initial contact. You should expect the invite to apply for the state sponsorship tomorrow. What's your job code by the way? And how many points?


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys any one on 60 points for 323214 and been invited to apply for WA state sponsorship lately.I submitted my EOI on 25/09


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys any one on 60 points for 323214 and been invited to apply for WA state sponsorship lately.I submitted my EOI on 25/09/2013 but nothing yet.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

HI ALL,

Finally today i got my initial contact. 

I have a question, i am applying in restaurant manager category and i have claimed point for my experience for assistant manager duration also. However vetassess only assessed my restaurant manager duration and i checked with mu CO she replayed that she did not assess Assistant manager because taking restaurant manager duration in to account i qualify.

I have however applied for point test as well.

Should i wait or i go ahead with rest of the process....

Please please please help....


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> Finally today i got my initial contact.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> Finally today i got my initial contact.
> 
> ...


Amit I understand your concern. It really depends on how confident you are that you occupation will stay on the new list coming next Monday. If not so confident, be greateful you got the invite in time and go for what you have got with 489. Then again, if the list comes out and you are still on, wait for the PTA to see if you have a chance with 190. When you get the invitation from DIAC, you have 60 days to react, you can take a pause there to see what happens, but in my opinion, not now. Worst case, you waste $ 200 if later you are eligible for 190, but if you take a pause now, there is a chance you might seriously regret. If sure money is far less important to you now.


----------



## Amir2382 (Oct 8, 2013)

ANZSCO Code 234912 ( Metallurgist) is in priorty 3 of state priority list. any body knows what does it mean? will I receive invitation from WA? I submitted EOI on 14/10/2013. how can we guess if this occupation is in new state list?


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

May i know the fees for state sponsorship??

Thanks


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

Amir2382 said:


> ANZSCO Code 234912 ( Metallurgist) is in priorty 3 of state priority list. any body knows what does it mean? will I receive invitation from WA? I submitted EOI on 14/10/2013. how can we guess if this occupation is in new state list?


I think I am on the similar situations with you.
I did not have an initial contact yet, either. 
My occupation code is 235112(ict project manager), 60 points, EOI on 9/10/2013.
I wonder if I can have an invitation this week, 
if not, I eagerly hope my code will be on the new list.
My code is on the priority 2b(unmet demand).

And I guess the inivitation priority is according to points,
because yesterday, 70point, 80point recevied initial contacts.


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

richardlee said:


> I think I am on the similar situations with you.
> I did not have an initial contact yet, either.
> My occupation code is 235112(ict project manager), 60 points, EOI on 9/10/2013.
> I wonder if I can have an invitation this week,
> ...


My occupation code 323214(Metal machinist first class) is in priority 1, but not had any contact since 25/09/2013 also on 60 points , i think its all about points.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Don't worry man...you are through. You will get your invite either today or tomorrow.


Hi buddy, you were right, got the invite today early morning 4 am.
Have submitted the application and made the payment aswell. 

Good to know that your points do effect the WA state sponsorship.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Hi buddy, you were right, got the invite today early morning 4 am.
> Have submitted the application and made the payment aswell.
> 
> Good to know that your points do effect the WA state sponsorship.


Congratulations buddy!!! Now it's just a matter of 15-30 days by when you will receive your state sponsorship approval.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

I too received the invitation for application today early morning...filling out the application as i type this...

btw confused with expense estimate breakdown...what is expected in this?
an example will be helpful...



kingjkraal said:


> Hi buddy, you were right, got the invite today early morning 4 am.
> Have submitted the application and made the payment aswell.
> 
> Good to know that your points do effect the WA state sponsorship.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Congratulations buddy!!! Now it's just a matter of 15-30 days by when you will receive your state sponsorship approval.



Thanks for all the help and support


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

bc_ashu said:


> I too received the invitation for application today early morning...filling out the application as i type this...
> 
> btw confused with expense estimate breakdown...what is expected in this?
> an example will be helpful...



You should estimate what will be your monthly expenses.
Eg: rent $ 2400 per month, groceries $ 800 a month, insurance, entertainment, etc etc

Just a rough estimate of your expected costs which you will incur on a monthly basis.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the answer...but from where did you get these numbers?


kingjkraal said:


> You should estimate what will be your monthly expenses.
> Eg: rent $ 2400 per month, groceries $ 800 a month, insurance, entertainment, etc etc
> 
> Just a rough estimate of your expected costs which you will incur on a monthly basis.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

bc_ashu said:


> Thanks for the answer...but from where did you get these numbers?


Those are based on a lot of research on forums for Perth costs of living and just general search on Google.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Dear all... I would like to thank each one of you for all the clarification and guidance...
I received the invitation to apply today. I have submitted the application and made payment too.. 
Now the wait starts


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratz to you all that have been invited or have been granted the 190 visa,
Wish you all the best for the next step of application or paths of life you choose eace:


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys, I have gotten myself into a bit of a bind here - I had submitted the 190 paper application to NSW as a backup - just in case WA went south. This morning I got an email stating -

"We have not been able to nominate you to apply for the 190 visa because you have not provided us with a valid Expression of Interest (EOI) number. The EOI allows us to nominate you in SkillSelect, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s online application system. 

Information on how to lodge an EOI is on the DIAC website: SkillSelect 

Unless you provide a valid EOI, we will not be able to nominate you in SkillSelect and you will not be able to apply for a 190 visa on the basis of nomination by NSW. "

I am not sure whether they want to nominate me NOW(today) as it has not been that long since I submitted my application. I don't want to risk changing my WA EOI and being pushed back in the queue. Can I have one more EOI - just wondering....any tips would help. I'm getting on a call with the CO in a few minutes..


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

I sent them an email, and this is what they replied 
"We are currently trying to nominate you. If you would like to continue with NSW nomination please update your SkillSelect account and notify us when you have done so, and we will try to nominate you again"


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Nevermind..in a rather unexpected and very pleasant turn of events...I changed the EOI and immediately received an invite to apply for NSW 190 visa...


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

I am working on a EOI now and my question is, think some "X" oocupation is not in 2012-2013 WASMOL and I predict that will be avaialble in 2013-2014 list which will be relased on 28th, shall I put that "X" occupation now in the skillselect and apply 190 with WA in EOI? Will WA will count that when that "X" available from Monday?

Or we have to have "X" oocupation to be present in the current list while applying in EOI?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

askchennai said:


> I am working on a EOI now and my question is, think some "X" oocupation is not in 2012-2013 WASMOL and I predict that will be avaialble in 2013-2014 list which will be relased on 28th, shall I put that "X" occupation now in the skillselect and apply 190 with WA in EOI? Will WA will count that when that "X" available from Monday?
> 
> Or we have to have "X" oocupation to be present in the current list while applying in EOI?


3 days waiting will not kill anyone, the best is just wait until the new WASMOL released


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> 3 days waiting will not kill anyone, the best is just wait until the new WASMOL released


hi Zeroman 

any idea whether the plant or production engineer will be removed from the wasmol list which is going to be released on 28th october 2013......i have appiled to EA as "production or plant engineer".

EA is making kill us like anything still they are on the 25th july application only...i need to wait for another 1 month.....time kills ...


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

zeroman said:


> 3 days waiting will not kill anyone, the best is just wait until the new WASMOL released


So curious about new list...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hi Zeroman
> 
> any idea whether the plant or production engineer will be removed from the wasmol list which is going to be released on 28th october 2013......i have appiled to EA as "production or plant engineer".
> 
> EA is making kill us like anything still they are on the 25th july application only...i need to wait for another 1 month.....time kills ...


The new list *'most probably'* will be similar to this:

http://www.dtwd.wa.gov.au/dtwd/detc....cms.contenttypes.FileStorageItem-id-14219405

Download the pdf, and plant and production engineer, will still be there. It is one of the most important engineer in WA.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> The new list *'most probably'* will be similar to this:
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development - SPOL information paper August 2013
> 
> Download the pdf, and plant and production engineer, will still be there. It is one of the most important engineer in WA.


Dose this mean, the occupations which are removed from 2012-13 list and not in SPOL, will not come in 2013-14 list?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

harneek said:


> Dose this mean, the occupations which are removed from 2012-13 list and not in SPOL, will not come in 2013-14 list?


Harneek, don't make any assumptions. Wait for just a couple of days and the suspense will be gone...you have already waited for so long. Hang in there


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

harneek said:


> Dose this mean, the occupations which are removed from 2012-13 list and not in SPOL, will not come in 2013-14 list?


It's all speculation - the SPOL list is taken into account when compiling the WASMOL list but until we see the actual list on 28th no one can say for certain what will be on/off the WASMOL list.

Try not stress, everyone will know for sure on the 28th, until then it's just a worthless guessing game! I am hoping my wife's occupation is still on the list, but not stressing here.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Harneek, don't make any assumptions. Wait for just a couple of days and the suspense will be gone...you have already waited for so long. Hang in there


Thanks for keeping my morale high.....ray:


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

But am wondering in which stage they will ask for proof of fund ?? May be after landing ?? Can sb help if they already reached there


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I have taken the WA test, scored 100/87/60. Paid fee , lets see whether i will get invite?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Amit I understand your concern. It really depends on how confident you are that you occupation will stay on the new list coming next Monday. If not so confident, be greateful you got the invite in time and go for what you have got with 489. Then again, if the list comes out and you are still on, wait for the PTA to see if you have a chance with 190. When you get the invitation from DIAC, you have 60 days to react, you can take a pause there to see what happens, but in my opinion, not now. Worst case, you waste $ 200 if later you are eligible for 190, but if you take a pause now, there is a chance you might seriously regret. If sure money is far less important to you now.


Hi Cynthias,

I have taken your advise ....i better prefer to regret for 200 dollar... I have applied ...will take pause latter if required..thanx...


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

*Still waiting*

Hi expats
I had submitted EOI on 4 sep 2013 with reference to Western Australia but till now I have not received any reply from them 
Dear friends what should I expect now 
Should I do something 
Plz reply I m waiting 

This wait is killing me


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> I had submitted EOI on 4 sep 2013 with reference to Western Australia but till now I have not received any reply from them
> Dear friends what should I expect now
> Should I do something
> ...



Weird, I haven't seen any applicant in this forum who has waited for more than 4-5 weeks to receive an invite from WA. 

Why don't you call them and ask them whats the issue. Also, check your EOI if everything is fine there or have you missed out on something.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Is the new WASMOL out yet? Can anybody provide the link to new WASMOL?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Is the new WASMOL out yet? Can anybody provide the link to new WASMOL?


Not out yet. They have not started their operations for today yet.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Is the new WASMOL out yet? Can anybody provide the link to new WASMOL?


http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

This is the link, hopefully in a few hours the new list will be uploaded


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surprise they have not update it yet,

Usually they will update it on Friday at 5 p.m. before they went off for beers.

It is 8:11 a.m. probably lunch time they will update it, 4 hours to go


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Surprise they have not update it yet,
> 
> Usually they will update it on Friday at 5 p.m. before they went off for beers.
> 
> It is 8:11 a.m. probably lunch time they will update it, 4 hours to go


Are you really suprised? Cause I am not 
They said 1st Oct too, but look what happened. very typical of them


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> I had submitted EOI on 4 sep 2013 with reference to Western Australia but till now I have not received any reply from them
> Dear friends what should I expect now
> Should I do something
> ...


I suggest you give them a call , they will give you a best advise, i have same problem i was advised to do new EOI


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Are you really suprised? Cause I am not
> They said 1st Oct too, but look what happened. very typical of them


I think not much change in the list.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Weird, I haven't seen any applicant in this forum who has waited for more than 4-5 weeks to receive an invite from WA.
> 
> Why don't you call them and ask them whats the issue. Also, check your EOI if everything is fine there or have you missed out on something.



But password of EOI is not provided to me by agent
Can I lodged another EOI on my behalf ?????????


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Has WA posted the new list today? I just checked the list and think thy are yet to post.

any updates pls


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> But password of EOI is not provided to me by agent
> Can I lodged another EOI on my behalf ?????????


Then in that case makesure your agent contacts them and tells you what might be the problem, remember you paying him , so he must do his work, or else you go it alone.


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken the WA test, scored 100/87/60. Paid fee , lets see whether i will get invite?


What WA test are you refering to and what are those scores standing for.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Why WA has not updated the list yet...what are the chances for an occupation who is in the state priority list 1...28th October is almost finished in Australia...


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Why WA has not updated the list yet...what are the chances for an occupation who is in the state priority list 1...28th October is almost finished in Australia...


Should be updated by EOB.. need to wait for 2 more hrs


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I have taken the test and paid 200 dollar after after receiving the mail from WA government department of work force.

How long does it take to get contract letter?

If occupation list changes will I be affected or my application will be considered as per old occupation list?

Please advise????????????


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Weird, I haven't seen any applicant in this forum who has waited for more than 4-5 weeks to receive an invite from WA.
> 
> Why don't you call them and ask them whats the issue. Also, check your EOI if everything is fine there or have you missed out on something.


To whom should I call Western Australia migration team or immigration department Australia 
Confused and frustrated


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> To whom should I call Western Australia migration team or immigration department Australia
> Confused and frustrated


geez no offence, people nowadays prefer to cry then check the WA website, hope this help



> If you are having problems with the online application system you can call Skilled Migration Western Australia during office hours, Monday to Friday 8:30am – 4:30pm (WST) on +61 8 9218 2100 or email the team via the online enquiries page. Please state your name, reference number (if applicable) and the problem you have encountered while trying to lodge your application.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

The list is updated now


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

What does it mean 'Schedule 2'?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

noo IT ocupation


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have taken the test and paid 200 dollar after after receiving the mail from WA government department of work force.
> 
> ...


I am glad you took that advice, cause our occupations are not on the list any more!


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I am glad you took that advice, cause our occupations are not on the list any more!


Hi Cynthiaus,

I was worried ....you mean we will be considered as per old occupation list?

I have not got invite....waiting for contract letter....plz reply??????

amit


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> What does it mean 'Schedule 2'?


A limited number of nominations are also available for applicants with Schedule 2 occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list. 

I guess this occupations will filled up earlier than the rest,
but in term of priority i think it is still the same


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> What does it mean 'Schedule 2'?


 Schedule 2 means a limited number of nominations are also available for applicants.

I think when the new criteria comes out they may adopt the Canberra process whereby you have to show there is demand for you occupation locally, by sending them copies of job adverts, etc...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Cynthiaus,
> 
> I was worried ....you mean we will be considered as per old occupation list?
> 
> ...


No Amit, there is nothing you need to worry about. It is clearly stated on their news website and I have called and emailed them to make sure. As long as you paid the fee a.k.a. lodged the sponsorship application, you will not be affected by the new list. I am 100% sure about it.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Cynthiaus,
> 
> I was worried ....you mean we will be considered as per old occupation list?
> 
> ...





pilotg2 said:


> Schedule 2 means a limited number of nominations are also available for applicants.
> 
> I think when the new criteria comes out they may adopt the Canberra process whereby you have to show there is demand for you occupation locally, by sending them copies of job adverts, etc...


I think they will be treated similarly to the jobs in the list called "off-list" occupation in the 2012-2013 list. they have taken off the concept of "off-list" for this year, but I reckon schedule two is the replacement.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> No Amit, there is nothing you need to worry about. It is clearly stated on their news website and I have called and emailed them to make sure. As long as you paid the fee a.k.a. lodged the sponsorship application, you will not be affected by the new list. I am 100% sure about it.


Thank you so much.... i was very depressed... you made my day...hope for the best...

Thanx once again...


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thank you so much.... i was very depressed... you made my day...hope for the best...
> Thanx once again...


I did nothing but delivered the good news


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> No Amit, there is nothing you need to worry about. It is clearly stated on their news website and I have called and emailed them to make sure. As long as you paid the fee a.k.a. lodged the sponsorship application, you will not be affected by the new list. I am 100% sure about it.


I cant believe our occupation has been removed from the list. Imagine how lucky you, me and Kingjkraal are


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thank you so much.... i was very depressed... you made my day...hope for the best...
> 
> Thanx once again...





snarayan said:


> I cant believe our occupation has been removed from the list. Imagine how lucky you, me and Kingjkraal are


I was gonna say exactly the same thing man. It is hard to believe but we just made it.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys..please help me out..my occupation 263111 is in schedule 2..I have just submitted my EOI is skill select..what next we have to do...do we have to apply with western Australia also after the EOI...or just wait for the invitation..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I was gonna say exactly the same thing man. It is hard to believe but we just made it.


I hope our occupation not being on the WASMOL will not cause unwanted delays to the visa application process


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Guys..please help me out..my occupation 263111 is in schedule 2..I have just submitted my EOI is skill select..what next we have to do...do we have to apply with western Australia also after the EOI...or just wait for the invitation..


There is no additional action required after you submited the EOI. Just wait for the invitation as we don't know what schedule 2 is yet. My guess is they might ask for a few more things like job offer or Australian study, but it's just my guess based on SA and WA's old "off-list" criteria.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I hope our occupation not being on the WASMOL will not cause unwanted delays to the visa application process


Hope not


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Ohhh..My mistake...there are too many occupation on schedule 2 around my occupation that my eyes got away with schedule 2...actually my occupation is not on schedule 2..

62112	ICT security specialist ACS	Available Schedule 2
263111	Computer network and systems engineer	ACS	Available	
263112	Network administrator ACS	Availab Schedule 2
263113	Network analyst ACS	Available Schedule 2
272112	Drug and alcohol counsellor	VETASSESS Available Schedule 2


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> I cant believe our occupation has been removed from the list. Imagine how lucky you, me and Kingjkraal are





cynthiaus said:


> I was gonna say exactly the same thing man. It is hard to believe but we just made it.


Good God, saved by the skin of our teeth.

But i will still be worried until i get the contract and approval from WA.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Ohhh..My mistake...there are too many occupation on schedule 2 around my occupation that my eyes got away with schedule 2...actually my occupation is not on schedule 2..
> 
> 62112	ICT security specialist ACS	Available Schedule 2
> 263111	Computer network and systems engineer	ACS	Available
> ...


That's very fortunate, cause I just found they did say what is schedule 2 at the bottom of this page
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
Offer of employment 

If you are invited to make an application for State nomination from Western Australia you may require an offer of employment. This is a requirement for those who have studied in Australia and are a recent graduate, or live in an Australian state other than Western Australia. This is also a requirement for applicants with an occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 2 (off list).

The offer of employment must meet all of the following conditions:

be in your nominated, or closely related occupation; 
be based in Western Australia, for visa subclass 489 this must be in an area outside of Perth and surrounding areas; 
be for at least one year; and 
be full time (a minimum of 37.5 hours a week).
If you are currently employed in Western Australia, in your nominated or closely related occupation, you must provide evidence that this employment will continue for a further 12 months.

This must be typed on company letterhead and signed by your potential or current employer.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> That's very fortunate, cause I just found they did say what is schedule 2 at the bottom of this page
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
> Offer of employment
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh...Thanks God.....since last 5 Months I was trying to find a way for 189 or 190 but was not successful...first I gave IELTS twice to achieve 7 in all but once it was 6.5 in reading and then 6.5 in writing..then when SA updated its list they had 263111 in High availability with IELTS 6.5..I applied for that and got rejection 2 weeks later saying that the occupation is now in special conditions..I was waiting for WA SS anxiously..as my occupation was in Priority list 1 and I was hoping it will be listed in the updated list...Thank God it is not in schedule 2....


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally my Jobcode 233513 is on the first list...Now have to Wait for Engineers Australia role...hope they give a postive assesment as Production or plant engineer.....


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Finally my Jobcode 233513 is on the first list...Now have to Wait for Engineers Australia role...hope they give a postive assesment as Production or plant engineer.....


??? 233513 it always there, early this year around March it is unavailable since the quota is run out however the quota is already reset on July.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Good God, saved by the skin of our teeth.
> 
> But i will still be worried until i get the contract and approval from WA.


no worries mate... you will certainly get it. otherwise why would they invite you 3 days before the occupation is removed from the list


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I cant believe our occupation has been removed from the list. Imagine how lucky you, me and Kingjkraal are


Hi Sanayan,

You are absolutely right. I feel that I am really blessed and luckiest to have applied just before time, as my occupation (511112), same as yours and some others, has been removed. Unexpected, as it was still unfilled/available a day ago, and I therefore presumed that it would stay... My goodness.. I am thankful to God.. U were also close, but got lucky mate... Did you apply for PCC from ACPO yet?


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I hope our occupation not being on the WASMOL will not cause unwanted delays to the visa application process


I don't think this will happen, as long as, you have signed the contract with WA state and have also received an invitation from DIAC - GSM, Adelaide centre, to apply for visa. My suggestion would be to apply with all your papers ASAP, as you never know. But be optimist that you overcame the biggest stumbling block...


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> I don't think this will happen, as long as, you have signed the contract with WA state and have also received an invitation from DIAC - GSM, Adelaide centre, to apply for visa. My suggestion would be to apply with all your papers ASAP, as you never know. But be optimist that you overcame the biggest stumbling block...


Thanks Dharma, will be applying for my visa today....All papers and documents ready!!


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Ohhh..My mistake...there are too many occupation on schedule 2 around my occupation that my eyes got away with schedule 2...actually my occupation is not on schedule 2..
> 
> 62112	ICT security specialist ACS	Available Schedule 2
> 263111	Computer network and systems engineer	ACS	Available
> ...





snarayan said:


> no worries mate... you will certainly get it. otherwise why would they invite you 3 days before the occupation is removed from the list


Exactly. And they took our money. If no approval, it would be a fraud!


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bad news for those under Schedule 2 on the new list i'm afraid.

They just confirmed on the phone - Schedule 2 on the new WASMOL is under the off list criteria already.

Hope the new criteria in the pipeline is easier on us.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Hi Sanayan,
> 
> You are absolutely right. I feel that I am really blessed and luckiest to have applied just before time, as my occupation (511112), same as yours and some others, has been removed. Unexpected, as it was still unfilled/available a day ago, and I therefore presumed that it would stay... My goodness.. I am thankful to God.. U were also close, but got lucky mate... Did you apply for PCC from ACPO yet?


I have already applied for my PCC from the Indian high commission here in uk 45 days back. I am expecting to receive this week. 

Are you done with your medicals. I am planning to so it mid November.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I have already applied for my PCC from the Indian high commission here in uk 45 days back. I am expecting to receive this week.
> 
> Are you done with your medicals. I am planning to so it mid November.


Hi Sanayan,

I don't know why Indian PCC is taking so long, as I got mine within 6-7 days. I applied in OZ though. About Medicals - actually I have had it done few months ago and as DIAC suggests, an applicant doesn't have to do if it has been done within last 1 year. U would be good to go soon mate. Also, please make sure all ur PCCs are not more than one year old. Good luck!

Cheers,

Dharma


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Hi Sanayan,
> 
> I don't know why Indian PCC is taking so long, as I got mine within 6-7 days. I applied in OZ though. About Medicals - actually I have had it done few months ago and as DIAC suggests, an applicant doesn't have to do if it has been done within last 1 year. U would be good to go soon mate. Also, please make sure all ur PCCs are not more than one year old. Good luck!
> 
> ...


Indian PCC takes 45 days here in the uk which is completing today. So hopefully I will get it when I go there next week.


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm really happy that some of the familiar names here got approval from WA before the new list came out. They removed a lot of jobs and put a number of schedule 2 (off list) even my occupation was under schedule 2 now. We are all very bless to be able to move forward before this major change. All the best to everyone.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

WizzyWizz said:


> I'm really happy that some of the familiar names here got approval from WA before the new list came out. They removed a lot of jobs and put a number of schedule 2 (off list) even my occupation was under schedule 2 now. We are all very bless to be able to move forward before this major change. All the best to everyone.


I opted for WA sponsorship in EOI on Oct 25 but with the new list my occupation has moved to Schedule 2.. any idea if still I have some chances or can anyone guide if there is a possibility of changing the choice of state :dizzy:


----------



## WizzyWizz (Aug 31, 2013)

n.sh said:


> I opted for WA sponsorship in EOI on Oct 25 but with the new list my occupation has moved to Schedule 2.. any idea if still I have some chances or can anyone guide if there is a possibility of changing the choice of state :dizzy:


I'm not sure about the chances of getting an invite but I believe you can still edit your EOI as long as it is no locked. Your EOI will only be locked once (1) got invited by the state to lodge a visa-- after your signed the agreement they will locked your EOI (2) lodge a visa application.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I have already applied for my PCC from the Indian high commission here in uk 45 days back. I am expecting to receive this week.
> 
> Are you done with your medicals. I am planning to so it mid November.


Hi Snarayan,

Did you get your contract letter from WA? I am still worried .....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Snarayan,
> 
> Did you get your contract letter from WA? I am still worried .....:fingerscrossed:


I got my contract on 21st and the 190 visa invite on 23rd. You will get your contract soon. It took 32 days for them to send me the contract.


----------



## muqas1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Guys! i have applied for WA state sponsorship on 12th Sep'13 and still waiting for there response. Does anyone has any idea what is the maximum time/SLA they take to respond an applicant?
Thanks!


----------



## muqas1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have just come to know that my category is also closed 511112 for which i applied for ss on 12 Sep'13. Now it will be processed or not as the request was raised earlier?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

muqas1 said:


> I have just come to know that my category is also closed 511112 for which i applied for ss on 12 Sep'13. Now it will be processed or not as the request was raised earlier?


If wa has already invited you and you have already made an application for state nomination, you will not be affected.


----------



## muqas1 (Oct 29, 2013)

i hope it goes the same way and thank you so much for your response. Would appreciate if you can also comment on my previous query 'What is the maximum time wa takes to process ss request as i applied for ss on 12th Sep'13 and still waiting for their response'.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

muqas1 said:


> i hope it goes the same way and thank you so much for your response. Would appreciate if you can also comment on my previous query 'What is the maximum time wa takes to process ss request as i applied for ss on 12th Sep'13 and still waiting for their response'.


What do you mean by " i applied for ss on 12th Sep'13"? did you submited an EOI or did you paid the $200 fee? This is the crucial question.


----------



## muqas1 (Oct 29, 2013)

yes i did raise my EOI and after that when i got the invitation to apply for ss then i paid $200 and that was on 12th Sep'13.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

muqas1 said:


> yes i did raise my EOI and after that when i got the invitation to apply for ss then i paid $200 and that was on 12th Sep'13.


Then I don't know why it's taking so long. it says 30 days on their website and I have never seen anyone waited for this long.


----------



## muqas1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for your reply! can you pls share the link where it is mentioned that processing time for state sponsorship is 30 days because as per my agent total time is 3months and response can be received at any time within that time frame.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

muqas1 said:


> Thank you for your reply! can you pls share the link where it is mentioned that processing time for state sponsorship is 30 days because as per my agent total time is 3months and response can be received at any time within that time frame.


http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Your agent is wrong.

See the below link for processing times:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx


----------



## muqas1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

muqas1 said:


> Thank you for your reply! can you pls share the link where it is mentioned that processing time for state sponsorship is 30 days because as per my agent total time is 3months and response can be received at any time within that time frame.


muqas1,

Please don't trust agents all the time. You need to go and find things by ur own sometimes. It has always been 14 days for the past few months, but had recently changed to 30 days. I am following WA state sponsership for quite a while now and therefore can confirm that it was never 3 months recently. Ok, now answer to your another question: as long as you have paid the fees of $200 and submitted ur application for a WA state sponsership, you would not be affected. 

Cheers,
dharma..


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

My job code is ict project manager and shedule 2 now.
Do I have to pause my EOI? 
I am not sure if I can have a job offer when I am invited to apply.
I am wondering how they check if a job offer is real.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> What do you mean by " i applied for ss on 12th Sep'13"? did you submited an EOI or did you paid the $200 fee? This is the crucial question.


Dear How long normally it takes for the invitation to receive after EOI is submitted...and once invitation is received what documents we have to provide them, is there any kind of form we have to fill and for what this 200$ is charged...I will appreciate you response on this..


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, 

Would anyone happen to know when the wa list will be out? Any chances of marketing specialist figuring in that? 225113


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

harsheys said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone happen to know when the wa list will be out? Any chances of marketing specialist figuring in that? 225113


Its already out Harsheys. Do visit the WA migration site.


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Its already out Harsheys. Do visit the WA migration site.


Thanks peanut, checked after asking here.. Been away for a while now. My code isn't yet on any of the lists


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Dear How long normally it takes for the invitation to receive after EOI is submitted...and once invitation is received what documents we have to provide them, is there any kind of form we have to fill and for what this 200$ is charged...I will appreciate you response on this..


Hello, it can take from 1 day to 4 weeks for one to be invited. depends on your score. people with high score (70+) got the invite within the week they submitted EOI. And I waited for 4 weeks with 60 points. There is essentially no documents asked after the invitation, just need to answer a few questions to test how well you know WA. no forms to fill. 200 is the application fee charged by WA, normally state sponsorship is free but WA charges 200 for it.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Hello, it can take from 1 day to 4 weeks for one to be invited. depends on your score. people with high score (70+) got the invite within the week they submitted EOI. And I waited for 4 weeks with 60 points. There is essentially no documents asked after the invitation, just need to answer a few questions to test how well you know WA. no forms to fill. 200 is the application fee charged by WA, normally state sponsorship is free but WA charges 200 for it.


Hi cynthiaus, how many days up for you after lodging your ss application. I guess it's more than 2 weeks now right?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hi cynthiaus, how many days up for you after lodging your ss application. I guess it's more than 2 weeks now right?


I paid on 18th so it's 12 days already. Did you get any updates in between?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I paid on 18th so it's 12 days already. Did you get any updates in between?


There were no updates for 32 days and after that all of a sudden it just arrived. In the meanwhile I kept calling the almost daily.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

cynthiaus said:


> I paid on 18th so it's 12 days already. Did you get any updates in between?


So the processing time is 30 days from the date of payment?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> So the processing time is 30 days from the date of payment?


Yes that's correct. But one or two days here and there should not panic you.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Yes that's correct. But one or two days here and there should not panic you.


Thanks, will just have to wait patiently now.

Within how many days did you get your approval?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

32 days. But people who applied along with me got it in 14 to 18 days


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, thank you


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All

Today I got Skillselect message that my EOI is being considered by WA. 

Can someone briefly guide the way forward? Should I have to contact WA? 

Any suggestion to expedite this SS case (as after around a month, I will cross my age threshold hence decreasing my points)?

Jaay


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Hello, it can take from 1 day to 4 weeks for one to be invited. depends on your score. people with high score (70+) got the invite within the week they submitted EOI. And I waited for 4 weeks with 60 points. There is essentially no documents asked after the invitation, just need to answer a few questions to test how well you know WA. no forms to fill. 200 is the application fee charged by WA, normally state sponsorship is free but WA charges 200 for it.


Thanks for your reply...I also submitted my EOI with 60 points so it seems I have to wait more then others...once we receive the invitation fro WA and acknowledge it with the fee then again it takes 30 days for skill select to send invitation for lodging a visa application..am I correct..so it it is around 60 days procedure till you actually lodge visa application after submitting an EOI..


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I got Skillselect message that my EOI is being considered by WA.
> 
> ...


I do got a same message and looks like they are reviewing our application. If WA feel that we are good candidates then we will get a email along with link where we have to upload all the documens and pay $200 to WA. Based on the various other post it looks like after that it will take 15 days to 30 days to get the state sponsership.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wondering how many of you guys got WA communication with 2013-2014 WASMOL. Basically we can share here whoever updated WA in Skill select based on new WASMOL (After 28th Oct 2013). I submitted my EOI with WA on 29th Oct 2013. I will post here if I get any email from WA asking me to apply for state sponsership. Any lucky guys who applied it on 28th received email from WA?


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi All

Something to share with you.I was advised by WA imm to submit a new EOI if the one i had was created before July even though i was updating it, so that the new system would recognise it.Which i did on the 28/10/2013 and i got my initial contact on 30/10/2013 now waiting for invite for SS.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

please help

My occupation has moved to Schedule 2 whereas I applied my EOI with WA preference on Oct 26. Please advise if I would be considered with previous rules or new rules?

Also, in the criteria section they have mentioned that 190 applicants with offlist occupations will have to show offer of employment in closely nominated occupation.. this is tough for me.. 

so should I change the state preference or wait for few more days?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

n.sh said:


> please help
> 
> My occupation has moved to Schedule 2 whereas I applied my EOI with WA preference on Oct 26. Please advise if I would be considered with previous rules or new rules?
> 
> ...


I sugges you change state preference if you are able to apply other state, it is hard to get a job if you are not PR or Citizen. but you can give it a try, it will take some time to get offered a position and long explanation regarding your visa status.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Glad to see WA SS Thread. 

This morning I applied for EIO from SKILLSET with WA SS.

I have +ve assessment from ACS for 236111 Computer Networks & System Engineer. IETLS 6.5 Overall. DIAC Point 60.

Total 7.5 years of exp in to IT.

I am originally from Bangalore and currently working in KL, Malaysia from 3 years. 

I would love to follow this thread to understand the process better. 
Probably the Sr members can help me with my queries which I would be posting in future.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to see WA SS Thread.
> 
> ...



I have also applied under 263111 with WA with 60 points n 28th October..lets keep in touch so that we can update each other with the progress of the application..


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

msaeed said:


> I have also applied under 263111 with WA with 60 points n 28th October..lets keep in touch so that we can update each other with the progress of the application..


Our applications are just withing 3days. so our process will go parallel.

Good to see you on this post. all the best. will surely keep you posted. 

I have to see, bit worried now.. this will b for a month now. 

If i am not wrong, I believe very less 263111 are opting for WA.:jaw:


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Hi All
> 
> Something to share with you.I was advised by WA imm to submit a new EOI if the one i had was created before July even though i was updating it, so that the new system would recognise it.Which i did on the 28/10/2013 and i got my initial contact on 30/10/2013 now waiting for invite for SS.


Just got invite to apply for SS


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Our applications are just withing 3days. so our process will go parallel.
> 
> Good to see you on this post. all the best. will surely keep you posted.
> 
> ...


Yes for 60 points it can take up to 30 days...I think not many people are aware that new WA list after getting updated on 28th October has 263111 as available occupation and in the previous occupation list of the last year 263111 was not on the list for a good one year..for me this was the only option as my points telly was 55 and I needed state sponsorship..I was pretty much sure it will come on WA SS as there state priority list had this occupation when it got updated in August..state priority list is the list which indicates what occupation can come on the state migration list next year..


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Yes for 60 points it can take up to 30 days...I think not many people are aware that new WA list after getting updated on 28th October has 263111 as available occupation and in the previous occupation list of the last year 263111 was not on the list for a good one year..for me this was the only option as my points telly was 55 and I needed state sponsorship..I was pretty much sure it will come on WA SS as there state priority list had this occupation when it got updated in August..state priority list is the list which indicates what occupation can come on the state migration list next year..


I also have been checking all state web site regularly.
I dono how i missed but never the late.... I found that yesterday Morning I :yo: you wont believe how happy I was to see 263111 under WA SOL. 
I checked all day if I am eligible or not ... found the requirement that they looking I fit into it. Lodge EOI and submitted and here I am .. other wise i was preparing for IELTS target band 7.


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi

Although I got the invite to apply for WA SS, however, online application isn't showing 263111 as available occupation (WASMOL shows though).

Anyone facing similar issue?

Jaay


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Jaay said:


> Hi
> 
> Although I got the invite to apply for WA SS, however, online application isn't showing 263111 as available occupation (WASMOL shows though).
> 
> ...


Its available on this page. .. online not sure why aint reflecting....


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

*Good News*

Good news for those, whose occupation was removed from WA List or put it in Sechdule 2

Queensland release their new SOL list with revised criteria i.e. 6 band each in IELTS for all, w.e.f 1st Nov'13.

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/occupation-list-190-visa.pdf

This is a Diwali gift from GOD!!!

Wish you a very Happy Diwali to all


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Its available on this page. .. online not sure why aint reflecting....


Yes, able to see it now. Who else is applying for WA SS under 263111?

Jaay


----------



## sumitrustagi2001 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Yes, able to see it now. Who else is applying for WA SS under 263111?
> 
> Jaay


I'm also on same boat as you..263111


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Yes, able to see it now. Who else is applying for WA SS under 263111?
> 
> Jaay


I also applied with 60 points for 263111..what are your total points and when you applied..


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

NO IT codes....



harneek said:


> Good news for those, whose occupation was removed from WA List or put it in Sechdule 2
> 
> Queensland release their new SOL list with revised criteria i.e. 6 band each in IELTS for all, w.e.f 1st Nov'13.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarathy.1504 (May 14, 2013)

vj118 said:


> Hi ningbo,
> 
> I have recently applied for state sponsorship on 18/04/2013, however, received a reply from the government to explain further the reason for choosing WA over other states. I have sent them the reply.
> 
> ...






" Hi Iam planning to apply for WA state sponsorship. I am a Mechanical engineer. I would like to know what is the IELTS requirement for Engineering Professional"


----------



## sarathy.1504 (May 14, 2013)

*IELTS Requirement*



ningbo said:


> still waiting


"Hi Iam planning to apply for WA state sponsorship. I am a Mechanical engineer. I would like to know what is the IELTS requirement for Engineering Professional"


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sarathy.1504 said:


> " Hi Iam planning to apply for WA state sponsorship. I am a Mechanical engineer. I would like to know what is the IELTS requirement for Engineering Professional"


You need IELTS Score 6 in each band.


----------



## sarathy.1504 (May 14, 2013)

*Thanks*



mithu93ku said:


> You need IELTS Score 6 in each band.


"Dear Mithu thanks a lot for your reply"


----------



## sarathy.1504 (May 14, 2013)

*FUND requirement*



sarathy.1504 said:


> "Dear Mithu thanks a lot for your reply"


" How much fund we should have for state sponsorship and what is the proof we need to provide to the migration department?"


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sarathy.1504 said:


> " How much fund we should have for state sponsorship and what is the proof we need to provide to the migration department?"


20k for a single person and 30 to 35k for a couple.

You only need to declare these funds. WA normally do not ask for proofs. 

If, by chance (remote) , they ask, you can show the funds in the form of cash or investments. You can also show sale of property value.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

*Funny AU S Process*

Hi guys/gals. 

I have done my ACS in Feb2013.:whoo:

The current ACS is reducing few years from total work experience. 

Now, if we hold old ACS result and apply for SS eg WA or any other state now, during the review will they reduce our experience again or will consider what ever is mention in the ACS result... :bolt:


----------



## expat.ict (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have 50 points now after ACS deduct 2 years from my work exp, can anyone please tell me if i can apply for 489 as that will give me 10 points and i will be eligible for visa with 60 points.
i have checked the selection criteria for WA for 489 class and i am confused ...my opp code 263111 is on the list, but it says for 489 you need to prove some research on region and atleast show some related job opp to you occupation code in the region ....and what about funds?
can someone please clarify that for me that what exactly i have to do for 489 to get 10 points


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I paid on 18th so it's 12 days already. Did you get any updates in between?


Hi cynthiaus,

Did you receive your contract ?

I have one more query... i am taking IELTS again, already registered as a precautionary measure...thought if i get 7 in each will go for 190. Now if i score 7 in each can i submit new score? will that help in improving point or they will consider my previous score only, which i filled in my EOI? Now my occupation is removed so cant filed again for 190


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys i already live and work in WA on a 457 visa and noted it on my details as am taking the WA test for visa 190 ,but it still asking for proof of funds for resettlement for me to proceed to next page , please help what must i do.


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Pliz someone help me on what must i do to continue with existing application for WA test it just stopped responding and when i tried latter its refusing to get me to next page only gives me a message which reads .You already have an existing application or your invitation has lapsed, but i only got invited on the 30/10/2013 and had just started to do the test for the first time.

Worried please help.Thanx


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Please call them..


bmaggah said:


> Pliz someone help me on what must i do to continue with existing application for WA test it just stopped responding and when i tried latter its refusing to get me to next page only gives me a message which reads .You already have an existing application or your invitation has lapsed, but i only got invited on the 30/10/2013 and had just started to do the test for the first time.
> 
> Worried please help.Thanx


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi cynthiaus,
> 
> Did you receive your contract ?
> 
> I have one more query... i am taking IELTS again, already registered as a precautionary measure...thought if i get 7 in each will go for 190. Now if i score 7 in each can i submit new score? will that help in improving point or they will consider my previous score only, which i filled in my EOI? Now my occupation is removed so cant filed again for 190


I actually did the same. I took my IELTS again on 26th and the new list came out on 28th. I reckon it was for vain this time. The logic here is, in order to be process by 190, you need a sponsorship for 190, i.e. A new EOI. But since our job is not on the new list anymore. The new EOI won't get us an invitation. I haven't got a contract yet. What about you?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I actually did the same. I took my IELTS again on 26th and the new list came out on 28th. I reckon it was for vain this time. The logic here is, in order to be process by 190, you need a sponsorship for 190, i.e. A new EOI. But since our job is not on the new list anymore. The new EOI won't get us an invitation. I haven't got a contract yet. What about you?[/QUOTE
> 
> I am also waiting ....have not received any mail ......


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Got my contract an hour ago  guys


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Got my contract an hour ago  guys


Congrates....how many days it took after paying 200 dollar test fee? What is your occupation?


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guy I have got my contract at 10:56 am WA time. I paid 200 on 17th Oct.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Got my contract an hour ago  guys


Congratulations mate.. All the best. :hippie:


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Congrates....how many days it took after paying 200 dollar test fee? What is your occupation?



Applied on the 28th of sept then got an email to provide evidence of job offer in WA. So 4 weeks and a few days. Thing is it took abt 3 weeks to get a letter from my future employer in WA


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

cynthiaus said:


> Hi guy I have got my contract at 10:56 am WA time. I paid 200 on 17th Oct.


Congrats.

I am still waiting for mine, i paid the money on 24th Oct.

So i should hopefully get mine by 11th Nov.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Congrates....how many days it took after paying 200 dollar test fee? What is your occupation?


Abt 4 weeks n a few days . Applied on the sept 28th 

Took abt 3 weeks to submit evidence of my job offer in WA


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Applied on the 28th of sept then got an email to provide evidence of job offer in WA. So 4 weeks and a few days. Thing is it took abt 3 weeks to get a letter from my future employer in WA


How did you managed to get that? Did you call prospective employer to get letter? I have also applied for 489.....are they going to ask offer letter?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Hi guy I have got my contract at 10:56 am WA time. I paid 200 on 17th Oct.


Congratulations......look like we will get on 3rd monday....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> How did you managed to get that? Did you call prospective employer to get letter? I have also applied for 489.....are they going to ask offer letter?


No Amit, she is talking about a different thing, i.e. an actual job offer. Cause she is applying on shore, the job offer is required. For us, we don't need that. I have already got my contract and signed and sent. Nothing was needed after paid the fee. All the best!


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> No Amit, she is talking about a different thing, i.e. an actual job offer. Cause she is applying on shore, the job offer is required. For us, we don't need that. I have already got my contract and signed and sent. Nothing was needed after paid the fee. All the best!


ok...thanks ....once again...


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> How did you managed to get that? Did you call prospective employer to get letter? I have also applied for 489.....are they going to ask offer letter?




i was offered the job about 5 months ago when i was in perth for holidays. 
yes WA govt will ask you for a job offer if you are onshore but if you are offshore , I'm pretty sure its only proof of funds


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> ok...thanks ....once again...


thats correct Amit. I live in melbourne


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Pliz someone help me on what must i do to continue with existing application for WA test it just stopped responding and when i tried latter its refusing to get me to next page only gives me a message which reads .You already have an existing application or your invitation has lapsed, but i only got invited on the 30/10/2013 and had just started to do the test for the first time.
> 
> Worried please help.Thanx


Hi mate,

Please show the funds. I had shown it under same situation. Its important you do so. If you have left it out during filling-in of the application, then please email them with financial statements (Bank, investments, etc.) of your funding options. I have done that and got through.


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> i was offered the job about 5 months ago when i was in perth for holidays.
> yes WA govt will ask you for a job offer if you are onshore but if you are offshore , I'm pretty sure its only proof of funds


Please give right information to the best of your knowledge, otherwise, people would get misguided here. Only offlist/schedule 2 applicants need to show the 1 year job offer or if they have studied in Australia or if they are coming from other Australian states. If you dont fit into any of these categories then you dont have to show a job offer. Please go the WA state sponsership criteria.

Please see this link: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf...


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I am still waiting for mine, i paid the money on 24th Oct.
> 
> So i should hopefully get mine by 11th Nov.



Hi!I also paid for the state sponsorship last October 25. We are awaiting for the results just like you. Maybe we can update one another. =) Hopefully we get our responses soon!


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Just took WA test ,paid and now waiting.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

I signed and sent back the agreement at 13:00pm yesterday, but nothing happened? Anyone has any idea what’s next and when?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Friends, 

Just would like to know, 

How many years of min work experience is required to be able to qualify WA SS 190

Lets say I resubmit ACS and the final ACS result says that only 2yrs of my 8yrs experience is relevant, what is would be situation like

Will I still have a change to get an invite?:eek2:


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I signed and sent back the agreement at 13:00pm yesterday, but nothing happened? Anyone has any idea what’s next and when?


I think you should receive an invitation to apply for a 190 from DIAC in the coming days. Let me know how it goes. All the best!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I signed and sent back the agreement at 13:00pm yesterday, but nothing happened? Anyone has any idea what’s next and when?


I sent the agreement on 21st oct and got the invitation on 23rd. So you should hopefully get your invitation tomorrow. Don't panic if you don't get. You should get it by end of this week for sure.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Once you have invitation, within how many days should you submit the visa application ?


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Its within 60 days


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi all... I applied for wa ss nomination and paid $200 on 24th October. Any idea by when I can expect a response?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello Guys..

I received the initial contact through skill select..I submitted my EOI on 28th October..what dose this initial contact mean..it is mentioned that "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you"...What next ???


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Hello Guys..
> 
> I received the initial contact through skill select..I submitted my EOI on 28th October..what dose this initial contact mean..it is mentioned that "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you"...What next ???


Now you should expect an invitation from them in a matter of days. I got both on the same day. Good luck!


----------



## dharma12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone submitted form 80 as a part of 190 visa application? Please advise as I am getting paradoxical answers on different forums.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I sent the agreement on 21st oct and got the invitation on 23rd. So you should hopefully get your invitation tomorrow. Don't panic if you don't get. You should get it by end of this week for sure.


what is your professional qualification snarayan if you don't mind me asking? I see you got quick acceptance for state sponsorship. Tell me something. How did you handle proof of funds and did they ask for verification? I will be applying for WA SS in Januray when I get my EA assessment. Want to prepare well ahead of time.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Now you should expect an invitation from them in a matter of days. I got both on the same day. Good luck!


Hi Dharma,

Yes I got the SS nomination today..they told me to start my application and test..it says you have to give a test about life in Australia..how did you prepared for it..is it difficult or easy to pass...

What are the things which they will ask me during the application process..do I have to upload the bank statement to show the funds...Here I have seen people talking about some kind of agreement or contract signed and sent to WA with 200 dollars...what is that for..

I will really appreciate a reply on this from seniors also who went through all this as I am not using agent and applying alone..any help will be really grateful..

Regards,


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Any views?


bc_ashu said:


> Hi all... I applied for wa ss nomination and paid $200 on 24th October. Any idea by when I can expect a response?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

bc_ashu said:


> Any views?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


How many points did you have in your EOI ?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

I have 70 points in EOI.


kingjkraal said:


> How many points did you have in your EOI ?


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

bc_ashu said:


> I have 70 points in EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Even i am waiting for the agreement from WA, i guess it should be on this coming Monday. As per various posts from people who got their agreement, it was usually on the 3rd Monday from the date of paying the fees.

So it might be 11th November for you and me both,


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone submitted form 80 as a part of 190 visa application? Please advise as I am getting paradoxical answers on different forums.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have filled it and kept it ready for upload. It's better to preempt and upload before co allocation so that you can expect a direct grant.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> what is your professional qualification snarayan if you don't mind me asking? I see you got quick acceptance for state sponsorship. Tell me something. How did you handle proof of funds and did they ask for verification? I will be applying for WA SS in Januray when I get my EA assessment. Want to prepare well ahead of time.


I am a project administrator and I guess I was one among the last and lucky applicants to get state sponsorship for this occupation as WA removed this occupation from the list on the 28th October.

You are only expected to declare the funds that you have for settlement. WA normally does not ask you for proof, however they expect you do a good amount of research of the cost of living in the region you are planning to live. There is also a quiz which relates to the geography, transport and cost of living in Western Australia. A bit of research and some googling should help you as the test is very simple.

Let me know if you need any details and I can help.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks man...lets hope for the best ...:fingerscrossed:


kingjkraal said:


> Even i am waiting for the agreement from WA, i guess it should be on this coming Monday. As per various posts from people who got their agreement, it was usually on the 3rd Monday from the date of paying the fees.
> 
> So it might be 11th November for you and me both,


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Even i am waiting for the agreement from WA, i guess it should be on this coming Monday. As per various posts from people who got their agreement, it was usually on the 3rd Monday from the date of paying the fees.
> 
> So it might be 11th November for you and me both,


Kindly can you assist me..

I got the SS invitation today. They told me to start my application and test..it says you have to give a test about life in Western Australia. How did you prepared for it..is it difficult or easy to pass...

What are the things which they will ask me during the application process..do I have to upload the bank statement to show the funds...Here I have seen people talking about some kind of agreement or contract signed and sent to WA with 200 dollars...what is that for..

I will really appreciate a reply on this from seniors also who went through all this as I am not using agent and applying alone. Any help will be really grateful..

Regards,


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Kindly can you assist me..
> 
> I got the SS invitation today. They told me to start my application and test..it says you have to give a test about life in Western Australia. How did you prepared for it..is it difficult or easy to pass...
> 
> ...


Hello

It's a really simple test
Just search on the internet when you are taking it for the answers
You just need 60 percent score and even Of you fail, you can always retake the test
For the financial part, you just need to state how much funds you have
You can include cash in hand, property, car and even your credit card limit
No proof whatso ever is required
Just write
Cash 4550
Car. 3000
Credit card 3000
Gold 40000

The total sum for an adult should be greater than 20000 
All the best


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Kindly can you assist me..
> 
> I got the SS invitation today. They told me to start my application and test..it says you have to give a test about life in Western Australia. How did you prepared for it..is it difficult or easy to pass...
> 
> ...


I thought you are supposed to give your breakdown of your estimated costs per month when in WA in that particular column.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

No, they ask how much Money you can bring to support yourself there. As mentioned above, you can include your other assets such as sale of car, gold, house, etc. We didnt have to prove anything when we did the application.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I thought you are supposed to give your breakdown of your estimated costs per month when in WA in that particular column.


No, that's what they ask
A simple breakup of the funds you are bringing in the state once you arrive

They need to be sure that you can sustain a decent quality of life there while you are searching for a job.
Theminimum is aud 20000 for a single applicant


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone said we will receive Agreement first which has be signed before WA gives their approval in Skillselect. In another post someone told they received the approval directly without any agreement. Which one is correct?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Someone said we will receive Agreement first which has be signed before WA gives their approval in Skillselect. In another post someone told they received the approval directly without any agreement. Which one is correct?


You will get your agreement first. You then have to sign it and them wa will nominate you on skillselect.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You will get your agreement first. You then have to sign it and them wa will nominate you on skillselect.


Ok, so we have to download, print and sign then scan that document and upload?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Ok, so we have to download, print and sign then scan that document and upload?


You will get your agreement by mail.

You then have to print, sign, scan and then send it to them by e-mail


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You will get your agreement by mail.
> 
> You then have to print, sign, scan and then send it to them by e-mail


Thanks. So we can assume that if we receive an agreement then by sure we will get the positive reply, correct?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Thanks. So we can assume that if we receive an agreement then by sure we will get the positive reply, correct?


Agreement is nothing but an approval of your state sponsorship. 

You get 2 attachments on the e-mail. One is the agreement and the other is the state sponsorship approval. 

Keep in mind that you need to sign the agreement within 28 days and send it across for the offer to remain valid.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Agreement is nothing but an approval of your state sponsorship.
> 
> You get 2 attachments on the e-mail. One is the agreement and the other is the state sponsorship approval.
> 
> Keep in mind that you need to sign the agreement within 28 days and send it across for the offer to remain valid.


I have received an invitation from WA where they have given a link to complete the application and test...so after this I will get the agreement ???


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I have received an invitation from WA where they have given a link to complete the application and test...so after this I will get the agreement ???


You have to fill all the details given in that link and take 3 tests (very simple), finally it will take you to the last page where you have to pay $200 and submit the application. From here, only god and WA immigration team knows how they are processing the appliation and when we will agreement which is the approval letter of state sponsership .


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Wondering why no one said that they got WA state approval in the past 2 or 3 days. Is there any delay in WA approval process or no one here who got the approval?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I signed and sent back the agreement at 13:00pm yesterday, but nothing happened? Anyone has any idea what’s next and when?


Hi cynthiaus,

What is the status .....did u get invitation....I am still waiting for contract letter.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

*Subclass 190*

Hey peeps,

I have applied for 190 with 65 points as a welfare worker, I got 7.5 in IELTS, have front loaded medical and have UK/OZ police checks completed as well as a letter from my employer saying I can stay there as long as.....

I sent my EOI on 9.10.13 and received and completed WA sponsorship test on 11.10.13.

I am hoping I will get agreement soon as it is 30 days on Sunday, all this said any ideas in processing the actual PR given I have all the info ready to upload and funds ready to pay?

Oh and I already live here and have done so for two years I'm 457.

Thanks Nat


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

dharma12 said:


> Please give right information to the best of your knowledge, otherwise, people would get misguided here. Only offlist/schedule 2 applicants need to show the 1 year job offer or if they have studied in Australia or if they are coming from other Australian states. If you dont fit into any of these categories then you dont have to show a job offer. Please go the WA state sponsership criteria.
> 
> Please see this link: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf...



Well thats what i have written up there. 
Also i was just answering the question regarding my job offer.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi cynthiaus,
> 
> What is the status .....did u get invitation....I am still waiting for contract letter.....:fingerscrossed:


hey got mi approval and contract on the 4th then invitation to apply 190 visa the very next day.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> hey got mi approval and contract on the 4th then invitation to apply 190 visa the very next day.



Hello there.


How long time it takes to be contacted by WA for contract and invitation after once pay 200 and give the online test and application..what was your time line..when did you pay 200 and then when you got the contract to be signed..


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> hey got mi approval and contract on the 4th then invitation to apply 190 visa the very next day.


Hi misscrazymimi07,

Congratulations....and best of luck for rest of the process...hopefully i will get this good news by coming Monday or next Monday....


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi misscrazymimi07,
> 
> Congratulations....and best of luck for rest of the process...hopefully i will get this good news by coming Monday or next Monday....


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: good luck


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

HI All 
I submitted my EOI with WA SS option (60 Points ) , but noticed a thing that it is no where mentioned to input the email contact , as i know , I supposed to receive a submission Confirmation via email and later on WA link for the quiz and contract ?

where to Input email contact information ? 

can any one advice ?


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Any agreements received today ?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Nothing yet...i was going to ask the same to you 


kingjkraal said:


> Any agreements received today ?


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Still waiting...


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I applied to WA immigration on 6th November and paid $200 also...will update if I get the contract...how long will it take normally to get the agreement and invite from skill select..


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Our agent said currently it takes 14-30 days.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

tuba said:


> No, they ask how much Money you can bring to support yourself there. As mentioned above, you can include your other assets such as sale of car, gold, house, etc. We didnt have to prove anything when we did the application.


I did a big mistake in the application...instead of giving the breakdown of my fund I gave the break down of what would be my monthly expense in WA...I have mentioned @30000 as funds available...now what will happen...what a silly mistake I have made..


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry, I have no idea. Our agent did all this, we were on the phone with her.
Can you try to change the info maybe? Some things can be changed, like if you get a higher ielts result.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello
> 
> It's a really simple test
> Just search on the internet when you are taking it for the answers
> ...


I did a big mistake in the application...instead of giving the breakdown of my fund I gave the break down of what would be my monthly expense in WA...I have mentioned @30000 as funds available...now what will happen...what a silly mistake I have made.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

tuba said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. Our agent did all this, we were on the phone with her.
> Can you try to change the info maybe? Some things can be changed, like if you get a higher ielts result.


EOI can be changed but the application to WA can not be changed..now when I am clicking that link for WA immigration it says application submitted and can not be changed...

No worries..lets see what happens...I have mentioned that I have $30000 as funds for a single person immigration and I can prove that from my Bank statement...just got worried as instead of find breakdown I gave them the estimate of my monthly expenses in WA....


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

I have called today re. Agreement as it is 31 days and the lady just said I have to wait......this seems longer than others have waited - is there a delay?

Thanks Nat


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I applied to WA immigration on 6th November and paid $200 also...will update if I get the contract...how long will it take normally to get the agreement and invite from skill select..


HI msaeed 
I have applied for the same category and submitted 4 days ago . So how much expected time you think they will take.

Regards
TH


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> EOI can be changed but the application to WA can not be changed..now when I am clicking that link for WA immigration it says application submitted and can not be changed...
> 
> No worries..lets see what happens...I have mentioned that I have $30000 as funds for a single person immigration and I can prove that from my Bank statement...just got worried as instead of find breakdown I gave them the estimate of my monthly expenses in WA....


You are right to breakdown the monthly expense because the question is to breakdown the monthly expense. cyberkidpk is wrong


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

cynthiaus said:


> You are right to breakdown the monthly expense because the question is to breakdown the monthly expense. cyberkidpk is wrong


That's what I said a few posts back. But some people are saying that it should be a breakdown of the money you plan to bring.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys when i applied i gave a breakdown how much money i had and also a rough breakdown of a monthly expense . Got the sponsorship


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Depending on the number of pple you included in the application it gives the estamated amount you need to have and a one box to fill and show source of funds and the other box to show your estamated monthly expense


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> You are right to breakdown the monthly expense because the question is to breakdown the monthly expense. cyberkidpk is wrong


During the application in the section Expense estimates I got the below three questions to answer..

What available funds do you have for resettlement: Here i mentioned $30000 which are the funds I have..

Estimated settlement funds: This was already mentioned as $20000 based on single person

Provide a breakdown of your estimate: In this section I provided the monthly estimated cost of living WA..

Nothing else was asked during this application on WA immigration website..

Lets assume that I have filled it wrong and instead of giving the Fund breakdown I gave the expenses breakdown..How much would this impact my invitation from WA...

I think this is the draw back of not using an agent.. feeling little worried now..


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> During the application in the section Expense estimates I got the below three questions to answer..
> 
> What available funds do you have for resettlement: Here i mentioned $30000 which are the funds I have..
> 
> ...


please read the question again. It clearly said MONTHLY. If it is not a breakdown of expense, why is there a MONTHLY concept? I only put in how much and on what I would spend monthly in WA and I got the approval in 2 weeks.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> please read the question again. It clearly said MONTHLY. If it is not a breakdown of expense, why is there a MONTHLY concept? I only put in how much and on what I would spend monthly in WA and I got the approval in 2 weeks.


The question did not have anything mentioning monthly..the real question is..

Provide a breakdown of your estimate:

It does not mention monthly..I my self mentioned in front of this question what I put here to inform you guys about my answer..i.e In this section I provided the monthly estimated cost of living WA..But if you got the approval then there should not be any issues for me also...I submitted the application on 8th November..lest see..


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys on both questions about income and expense on the right bottom corner of the boxes where you fill your answer they is a ? when you click on it it spells out example of what you need to include , that is is where the monthly issue is stated


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Guys on both questions about income and expense on the right bottom corner of the boxes where you fill your answer they is a ? when you click on it it spells out example of what you need to include , that is is where the monthly issue is stated


exactly！


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Guys on both questions about income and expense on the right bottom corner of the boxes where you fill your answer they is a ? when you click on it it spells out example of what you need to include , that is is where the monthly issue is stated


Ohhh yes...now I can remember....


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm in a sticky situation and I'd like to hear your thoughts. I am now waiting for the result of the WA state sponsorship. It took a while for me to log back in to my Skill Select account and thus have mistyped my password thrice (a stupid blunder on my part). I have been advised by Skill Select technical support to create a new EOI. Since I can no longer log in to access my EOI, what will happen now? Has anyone ever encountered this situation before? Could DIBP send me an invite and carry over the state nomination to the new EOI that I will make since I could no longer access the old one? 

Appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Ohhh yes...now I can remember....


Hi Saeed 

how many day it took from the submission of the EOI till receiving the link from WA ? 

i submitted my EOI on 11th .


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> Hi Saeed
> 
> how many day it took from the submission of the EOI till receiving the link from WA ?
> 
> i submitted my EOI on 11th .


It took 9 days for me to receive the initial contact..


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> Hi Saeed
> 
> how many day it took from the submission of the EOI till receiving the link from WA ?
> 
> i submitted my EOI on 11th .



I also submitted my EOI on the same date for 263111. So, hopefully we will receive it on the same day. what is occupation code?


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Submited 28/10/2013 initial contact was 30/10/2013 invitation for state sponsor 31/10/2013.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Submited 28/10/2013 initial contact was 30/10/2013 invitation for state sponsor 31/10/2013.


Did you received the agreement after the invitation..or still waiting...


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Submited 28/10/2013 initial contact was 30/10/2013 invitation for state sponsor 31/10/2013.


That was Really Fast , what is your occupation code ? 

I am on 2631111


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> I also submitted my EOI on the same date for 263111. So, hopefully we will receive it on the same day. what is occupation code?


I hope So , do you think we can get the ITA before end of this year , i will turn 33 by 1st jan , and will automatically loose 5 pts . 

Code is 263111


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> I hope So , do you think we can get the ITA before end of this year , i will turn 33 by 1st jan , and will automatically loose 5 pts .
> 
> Code is 263111


If you get invitation before 1st Jan, then you will be saved, I guess. Dont worry, InshaAllah we will receive invitation before 30 December for sure. Just pray and remember us also in your prayers.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> If you get invitation before 1st Jan, then you will be saved, I guess. Dont worry, InshaAllah we will receive invitation before 30 December for sure. Just pray and remember us also in your prayers.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you Bro , Insha Allah


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

how much it normally takes to get response on State Sponsorship Application ?


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys 

In the fund declaration , can i mention non cash money such as investment in shares, end of service gratuities , credit card Limit (UAE credit card not australian one ) in order to cover the required amount for family (wife + 1 Kid ) , i assume total of 40K is Ok , No ? 
Any advice ?


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May i know the fees for state sponsorship??
> 
> Thanks



There is no fee for state sponsorship. I have just lodged my application.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

I submitted application on 5th Nov and paid 200$ (263111). No update after that. Based on other's post, likey we can expect after 14 days and before 30 days. My 14th day is coming next week. I will post if I get any response.


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 35 and still no agreement 

No response to emails either......just want to get app in!!


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

msaeed said:


> It took 9 days for me to receive the initial contact..


Hi Saeed,

Congratulations for your nomination. I have also applied yesterday for 190 visa state nomination.


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

how much time WA immigration department is taking to respond on the state sponsorship request now a days? any idea ?


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

izharkazmi said:


> There is no fee for state sponsorship. I have just lodged my application.



Thank you Friend, Izharkazmi,,


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Expats,

I am a little confused about WA Nomination process. Please help me.

Is it mandatory requirement for ALL the people who are applying in ANY skilled occupation (Schedule-2) to secure a Job Offer in Western Australia (before WA will send the nomination)?

OR

Is it the mandatory requirement ONLY for those Students/People who are currently Studying/Living/Working in Western Australia/Australia (and applying for skilled nomination in Schedule-2)?


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Western Australia State Nomination Question (for Schedule-2 occupations)*

Hi guys,

I am really confused about WA state nomination for Schedule 2 (off-list) occupations. Please help me with my query.


Is it mandatory requirement for ALL the people who are applying in ANY skilled occupation (Schedule-2) to secure a Job Offer in Western Australia (before WA will send the nomination)?

OR

Is it the mandatory requirement ONLY for those Students/People who are currently Studying/Living/Working in Western Australia/Australia (and applying for skilled nomination in Schedule-2)?

Please help me


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

We haven't heard from anyone this week that they got WA state sponsership. Looks like after new WASMOL released they are slowing down the release process. We have to wait and see if they start giving the approval from next Monday.


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone help me with my query? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

you need to have a job offer for schedule 2 occupations. Its a requirement for all.


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Narayan,

Thanks for the reply.
I am just confused because the WA website says "If you are invited to make an application for State nomination from Western Australia you may require an offer of employment"

Why would they use "you may" if it is a mandatory requirement 

Guess I will have to apply for Victoria again.

Is there a possibility they may nominate me without a job offer?


----------



## Elso (Nov 15, 2013)

I need that too, thanks for ur answer


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

They used the word may because if your occupation is in schedule 1 you do not need a job offer so the correct phrase is may.


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ohh ok. Bad for me :'(


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Ohh ok. Bad for me :'(


I have also applied for 190 visa state sponsorship and was not aware about this condition yet. When can they ask for the Job Offer Letter? in EOI they didnt ask anyway.


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess they will send the final invite only when you have a valid job offer (for SOL-2).

One of my friend has occupation ID in SOL-1 and he got the email from WA with the link to fill the state sponsorship form within 2 days after submitting the EOI (with 65 points).
He will surely get invited in this invitation round.

On the other hand, I was not aware of the job offer requirement for SOL-2 and I wasted my 20 days waiting for the email from WA :-(


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

I got initial contact on 14th and submitted yesterday with $200 fee.


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> I got initial contact on 14th and submitted yesterday with $200 fee.


Hi farhan
What is ur profession code and when did u apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## expat.ict (Nov 2, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> I got initial contact on 14th and submitted yesterday with $200 fee.



Hi farhan,

did u apply for WA SS for 190 or 489?? i guess u applied to 190 with 55 points


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

@izharkazmi: 263111, applied on 11th of this month

@expat.ict: I applied for 190 with 60, because when you submit your EOI, it will automatically include points for SS if you select 190 Visa.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

I Also Got initial contact , then 2 hours later i received the WA link via Email on 14th NOV

Then I completed the quiz and filled the required information and paid 200 on 15th NOV

Next Step I assume 

1- Receive the contract / agreement for sign-off then scan and send Back 

2- Receive the ITA 


Any body have any Idea abt the timeline to receive the agreement for signature then the ITA ?


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> I Also Got initial contact , then 2 hours later i received the WA link via Email on 14th NOV
> 
> Then I completed the quiz and filled the required information and paid 200 on 15th NOV
> 
> ...


I have waited 38 days now and still no agreement, lady told me to call tomorrow if no receipt - my friend also applied a few days before me and nothing as yet!


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Natswray said:


> I have waited 38 days now and still no agreement, lady told me to call tomorrow if no receipt - my friend also applied a few days before me and nothing as yet!


whats your occupation code..


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Natswray said:


> I have waited 38 days now and still no agreement, lady told me to call tomorrow if no receipt - my friend also applied a few days before me and nothing as yet!


Oh , That's really frustrating .

Under which code you have applied ? 

I am wondering if any one Got ITA from WA these days??


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

272613 Welfare Worker - my friend has applied under 272511 Social Worker too days before me and neither have heard anything! Hope it is tomorrow 

So annoying as I have all my checks back and certified, job offer letter in my current role, medical complete and I already living here! Arghhh


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like WA not released any sponsorship last week and we have to see tomorrow if they start releasing it. If not then I guess they are working on something like changing their process or system. But either of the case it will not affect the sponsorship except some time delay.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

Any one got contract, who applied before 28th October and his occupation is not there in new list?

I am worried I am completing 20th. day tomorrow. Hope this Monday will be lucky for all of us who are waiting for contract.


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

Got agreement today and have returned it - I had to chase it up though, seems there was a problem with the system.

Just to note in the letter it states 'your occupation must be available in WASMOL on the date your signed agreement is received or offer may not be valid' for those whose occupation is no longer on the list.

Just wait for ITA now


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Natswray said:


> Got agreement today and have returned it - I had to chase it up though, seems there was a problem with the system.
> 
> Just to note in the letter it states 'your occupation must be available in WASMOL on the date your signed agreement is received or offer may not be valid' for those whose occupation is no longer on the list.
> 
> Just wait for ITA now


Congrats for you approval..so it means that even if people got invitation from WA before the list was updated and if now there occupation is not on the list they will not get approval..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Congrats for you approval..so it means that even if people got invitation from WA before the list was updated and if now there occupation is not on the list they will not get approval..


Maseed, no need to worry about your occupation becoming unavailable after you applied. That is a generic clause on the agreement and I did call them up before I got my agreement and they confirmed that's not the case. The main thing is that you should sign the agreement and send it across within 28 days. So don't delay that once you get the contract.


----------



## Natswray (Nov 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Maseed, no need to worry about your occupation becoming unavailable after you applied. That is a generic clause on the agreement and I did call them up before I got my agreement and they confirmed that's not the case. The main thing is that you should sign the agreement and send it across within 28 days. So don't delay that once you get the contract.


It would appear so. That is how I read it anyway. Sorry I quoted the wrong person there - I suppose all you can do is reply and hope for the best.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Natswray said:


> It would appear so. That is how I read it anyway. Sorry I quoted the wrong person there - I suppose all you can do is reply and hope for the best.


Looking at your signature, it appears to have been a long wait for your state sponsorship. I too waited for 33 days, but you've broken my record 

Congratulations and all the best for your further proceedings.


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Maseed, no need to worry about your occupation becoming unavailable after you applied. That is a generic clause on the agreement and I did call them up before I got my agreement and they confirmed that's not the case. The main thing is that you should sign the agreement and send it across within 28 days. So don't delay that once you get the contract.



Thanks @snarayan for this information. I've paid for the application last Oct 24. Today is the 26th day and we are still waiting for our contract. My occupation is no longer in the new WASMOL so your post is really encouraging. Hopefully everything turns out well for all of us who are waiting.


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

Should I start sending them an email to ask for an update regarding my application? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Any news guys of any one receiving an approval or agreement this week...What about those people who have applied after 28th October when WASMOL was updated..did any one got state approval who applied after 28th October..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

freespring said:


> Should I start sending them an email to ask for an update regarding my application? Thanks for your thoughts.


I would advice you to wait for 30 days which is what is mentioned as their standard processing time, because they are not liable to reply to any queries regarding processing time before that.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> I got initial contact on 14th and submitted yesterday with $200 fee.


hi 

I have seen many in this forum mentioned as 200$ as a Appplication fee For WA State nomination..but i have never seen about this Fee details either in DIBP nor in WA website...Anyone of u know where this is mentioned pls clarify


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hi
> 
> I have seen many in this forum mentioned as 200$ as a Appplication fee For WA State nomination..but i have never seen about this Fee details either in DIBP nor in WA website...Anyone of u know where this is mentioned pls clarify


Hi 

This will appear only after you receive the link and you fill the application and take the online test (very simple just Google and answer) then it will prompt you to pay 200 AUD to complete the application , at that point you have to wait for you Invitation , good luck  

Regards
Ghaith


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I would advice you to wait for 30 days which is what is mentioned as their standard processing time, because they are not liable to reply to any queries regarding processing time before that.


Thanks @snarayan. 27 days now.. Waiting game continues.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hi*

Gents,

In the WA Australian Government Website and as per the following link:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Newlyarrivedskilledmigrants.aspx

I have the following inquiries and I am sure they will be answered by you:

1 - It is mentioned that I have to register my self once I arrive there and I need to provide some acceptable documents that prove I live over there i.e. Electricity bill, lease agreement, etc. And I am sure such document is required to start counting the 2-year commitment with them, but if I just want to do landing for the first time and I want to leave back to my work and life which is not there (another country), are they going to cancel our agreement?

2 - Now, the second question is that suppose I decide to settle in WA and I want to live and study (Master) not work for the 1st 2 years, is there any condition on that or I have to prove that I live and work to close my agreement for WA state sponsorship? In other words, it is mentioned that I have to live and work for 2 years to be able to leave that state and in my case I am planning to spend the first 2-years in studying only without working, is there any problem with that!

Appreciate your quick response and advice.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
20 November 2013
Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:

Available = occupation is available for nomination
Restricted = occupation is under review and invitations will not be issued pending the outcome of the review
Closed = occupation is closed for invitations

The following occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2013-14 are now restricted:

ANZSCO 233211 Civil engineer
ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer
ANZSCO 233513 Production or plant engineer

See the occupations in demand page for all available occupations.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list*



zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi zeroman,

This status change will affect the people who have already invited by the state or not?

Kindly advise.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

silentmoon80 said:


> Hi zeroman,
> 
> This status change will affect the people who have already invited by the state or not?
> 
> Kindly advise.


Hi Silentmoon,

as it stated there, it won't effect any person that been invited (for now however it may subject to change).

Look like the ceiling almost reach or they may have another reason for doing this.

This will only affect future applicant under those 3 categories, who are lodging their EOI (but still not invited like me) or are planning to do their EOI


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Silentmoon,
> 
> as it stated there, it won't effect any person that been invited (for now however it may subject to change).
> 
> ...



Really worried...i think i need to rethink on immigrating now ray:


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Any news guys of any one receiving an approval or agreement this week...What about those people who have applied after 28th October when WASMOL was updated..did any one got state approval who applied after 28th October..


Hi Saeed

I applied on Nov, 01 and still waiting for the contract.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Seniors those submitted WA sponsorship please guide me,, about 
1. how to fill the funds for me and my wife
2. how the online test about life in WA, please state some example questions which u have answered.
3. What are all the documents required to upload.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Silentmoon,
> 
> as it stated there, it won't effect any person that been invited (for now however it may subject to change).
> 
> ...




Hi,
Is there any other state that offer Sponsorship for Mechanical Engineers not having 7 bands in each section of ielts??


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Hi,
> Is there any other state that offer Sponsorship for Mechanical Engineers not having 7 bands in each section of ielts??


Last month when I checked it was NT and ACT. I dont know if there is any change since then.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> Last month when I checked it was NT and ACT. I dont know if there is any change since then.


Hi tuba, 
Have you applied for any state sponsorship? what is the status of your application?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Kludge,

We applied for WA SS on 1st Nov. Still waiting. Our agent emailed them to check on our application. She says this late news wont affect us, as we have invitation. Fingers crossed...

How about you?


----------



## freespring (Nov 4, 2013)

After 30 days, I finally received my contract! I just signed and returned it a few minutes ago. All the best to everyone waiting for invitations/contracts.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Kludge,
> 
> We applied for WA SS on 1st Nov. Still waiting. Our agent emailed them to check on our application. She says this late news wont affect us, as we have invitation. Fingers crossed...
> 
> How about you?


I am in waiting for the results from EA. I think it will be available till january 10. 
I have a query is there any special requirements Canberra ACT SS?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

kludge said:


> I am in waiting for the results from EA. I think it will be available till january 10.
> I have a query is there any special requirements Canberra ACT SS?


*You can find requirements at *

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...90-skilled-nominated-guidelines-16-oct-13.pdf
*
Occupation List*

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf

*Ielts speaking 7 and overall 7 required*


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Kludge,
> 
> We applied for WA SS on 1st Nov. Still waiting. Our agent emailed them to check on our application. She says this late news wont affect us, as we have invitation. Fingers crossed...
> 
> How about you?


Tuba, did your husband not repeated the ielts as you were not comfortable with wa.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Silentmoon,
> 
> as it stated there, it won't effect any person that been invited (for now however it may subject to change).
> 
> ...



Hi Zeroman

Just to confirm with you..i was looking today ACT state nomination list...in that 233513 is mentioned as open...and for overseas residents..with ielts 6 band is accetapble as per my understanding...kindly check the ACT website for guidelines and eligiblity for state nomination....


this may help u also....

have a great weekend...


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

o Foroverseasresidents:
 IELTS result with a minimum score of 7 in each band; or
 Current OET result with a minimum grade B in all sections.
 If you hold a passport issued by the United Kingdom; Canada; New Zealand; United States of America; or Republic of Ireland you do not need to provide an IELTS result.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

freespring said:


> After 30 days, I finally received my contract! I just signed and returned it a few minutes ago. All the best to everyone waiting for invitations/contracts.


That's great..Congrats....it means we all have to wait a bit long to get our approvals..I submitted my application on 8th November and no news yet..you get the invitation from Skill select to apply for visa on same day or there is another wait..


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

mechman said:


> Tuba, did your husband not repeated the ielts as you were not comfortable with wa.


Hi mechman,

He repeated the ielts, I prepared him myself for over 10 days. He needed to increase writing. But the task 2 in writing was a totally weird subject and he wasnt able to get 7 in writing. Finally we gave up and settled for WA. Now I regret insisting so much on VIC and wasting time, we would be waiting for a CO by now if we had applied for WA right after skills assessment. 

I still have doubts on WA, thank god he has experience in construction as well so we'll try our luck.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi mechman,
> 
> He repeated the ielts, I prepared him myself for over 10 days. He needed to increase writing. But the task 2 in writing was a totally weird subject and he wasnt able to get 7 in writing. Finally we gave up and settled for WA. Now I regret insisting so much on VIC and wasting time, we would be waiting for a CO by now if we had applied for WA right after skills assessment.
> 
> I still have doubts on WA, thank god he has experience in construction as well so we'll try our luck.


Well best of luck.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Finally I have received my contract agreement yesterday from WA.

I have reverted back just now with signed copy of agreement. 

Mail states that " Please note that your occ. must be in WA skilled migration occ. list on the date your signed agreement is received or this offer may not be valid"

Please help if any one have any idea because I have applied for WA nomination before new list released . Now my occ is not there.

amit


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Amit, may I ask, what is your occupation code and when did you apply?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Amit, may I ask, what is your occupation code and when did you apply?


Hi Tuba,

My occupation code is Restaurant Manager-141111 and I have applied for WA-SS on 26th. october, 2013.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I have received my initial contact on 6th November and replied on 11 November. Do you think they will consider the date 6th or 11 to complete 30 days?


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

emran said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received my initial contact on 6th November and replied on 11 November. Do you think they will consider the date 6th or 11 to complete 30 days?


Most probably, they will consider your application submitting date.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

There are too many people with 263111 waiting for the WA approval..lets see who gets it first...I submitted my application on 9th November..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> There are too many people with 263111 waiting for the WA approval..lets see who gets it first...I submitted my application on 9th November..


Basically, it is first come first serve. The seats are limited lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
I received my agreement copy yesterday. Signed and sent the same back to WA.

So should i receive an email from WA stating that i have been invited or i should just check the skill select for he invitation?

thank.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear Seniors,
Yesterday i have completed online test, in my payment section i have made it by VISA, but there was a error message from the payment page stated that payment was not completed and followed by Western Australia immigration page stated, Thank you for payment and there was an number NOM-123... 

Is that a normal case?? If so what is the next stage??

Please advise me
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Yesterday i have completed online test, in my payment section i have made it by VISA, but there was a error message from the payment page stated that payment was not completed and followed by Western Australia immigration page stated, Thank you for payment and there was an number NOM-123...
> 
> Is that a normal case?? If so what is the next stage??
> ...


Just verify with your VISA account that the money was deducted if not you have to contact WA and explain your case.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Just verify with your VISA account that the money was deducted if not you have to contact WA and explain your case.



Thank you bmaggah,,

i have already emailed WA immigration Dept.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> Basically, it is first come first serve. The seats are limited lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


So the first come first basis will be on the date of EOI lodgement or the Application to WA..as I submitted my EOI on 28th October and application on 8th November..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> So the first come first basis will be on the date of EOI lodgement or the Application to WA..as I submitted my EOI on 28th October and application on 8th November..


that was also my question but farhanpk said "Most probably, they will consider your application submitting date." So, lets see


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

I think its not only submitted date . They would also give preference to points earned plus experience.  ..But lets see when 263111 people gets contract.as i am waiting for it also


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> I think its not only submitted date . They would also give preference to points earned plus experience.  ..But lets see when 263111 people gets contract.as i am waiting for it also


Dear 263111's

Has anyone researched job conditions at WA? Any quick comparison with other states (NSW etc)?

Jaay


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I need your help to apply for 489 visa. 

I got positive assessment from ACS for 263111 Computer network and systems engineer. I found in WA website that job code 263111 is in available status.

My current points are :

Age (30 years) - 30 points
Education (B.Tech) - 15 points
Experience (ACS considered 3 years experience out of 5 years)- 5 points
IELTS (6 in all )- 0 points

Total points: 50 

My query is can I apply for 489 visa and then will it add up to 60 points.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Friend's I got the contract letter on 22nd Nov. I have sent the signed copy to WA on 26th November... btw I had submitted the WA application and paid $200 on 24th October...I am applying for 135112-ICT Project Manager..

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi All, I need your help to apply for 489 visa. I got positive assessment from ACS for 263111 Computer network and systems engineer. I found in WA website that job code 263111 is in available status. My current points are : Age (30 years) - 30 points Education (B.Tech) - 15 points Experience (ACS considered 3 years experience out of 5 years)- 5 points IELTS (6 in all )- 0 points Total points: 50 My query is can I apply for 489 visa and then will it add up to 60 points.


Why don't you clear ielts with band 7 and go for 189 or 190 with 60 points. That is the safest and fastest route than 489. 189 let you work anywhere in Oz. It is just my personal opinion.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

You should get a mail from WA acknowledging the receipt of your signed contract. Once they process the same, you will get a mail from skill select stating WA has nominated you. Hope this clarifies.


kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys,
> I received my agreement copy yesterday. Signed and sent the same back to WA.
> 
> So should i receive an email from WA stating that i have been invited or i should just check the skill select for he invitation?
> ...


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


Does Anyone have idea what this sudden changes,,on these three occupations...i am currently with 55 points...tought would be getting the 5 points through state nomination.....my occupation code is 233513....

Zeroman..what are the ways we can get those 5 points...


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Today must be my lucky day.. I submitted the contract early morning today and got the invitation to apply for visa few hours later..


bc_ashu said:


> Friend's I got the contract letter on 22nd Nov. I have sent the signed copy to WA on 26th November... btw I had submitted the WA application and paid $200 on 24th October...I am applying for 135112-ICT Project Manager..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow congrats mate


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Today must be my lucky day.. I submitted the contract early morning today and got the invitation to apply for visa few hours later..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Hi,

I have sent signed contract 5 days back , not yet received invitation.

I replayed to contract mail one day after I the receiving...

Normally how long it takes to get invited after contract?????


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

*help*

hello friends. I am a long time reader but posting for first time.

I did my eoi on 25 oct 2013 havent heard anything from Wa state nomination
I am a welfare worker and its in scheduled 2 list. What should i do.

point age 30 
ielts 10
aus study 5 
diploma 10 
state sponsorship 5


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Finally after calling to WA -SS , with in half an hour I received my invitation.

Logging visa soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

bc_ashu said:


> You should get a mail from WA acknowledging the receipt of your signed contract. Once they process the same, you will get a mail from skill select stating WA has nominated you. Hope this clarifies. Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Thanks. I received the invitation to apply. Will submit the application by today.


----------



## jai.ankur (Aug 25, 2013)

vj118 said:


> Hi ningbo,
> 
> I have recently applied for state sponsorship on 18/04/2013, however, received a reply from the government to explain further the reason for choosing WA over other states. I have sent them the reply.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

I am new to this , Please tell me the procedure to get the STATE SPONSORSHIP ?
And how much time it took to process ?

Regards,


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone received contract who applied for 263111? This waiting period killing me..


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there any chance the criteria for 190 will change in near future and that WA will start accepting nominations for SOL2 applicants without job offer?
What was last year's trend?

Thanks.


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Anyone received contract who applied for 263111? This waiting period killing me..


Waiting since Nov 01.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Waiting since Nov 01.


Then you will be first guy to receive for 263111. Please do post here when you get contract letter.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

We are also waiting since 1st november. Fingers crossed


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

tuba said:


> We are also waiting since 1st november. Fingers crossed


Your signature says you have done the medicals also. without Invitation from DIAC how you have done the medicals?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I submitted my EOI on 28th October..just after couple of hours of WASMOL getting updated with 263111...then I received the initial contact on 7th November and completed the application...Since then it is a long wait till now..lets see who will get the first approval for the 263111 occupation code..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I submitted my EOI on 28th October..just after couple of hours of WASMOL getting updated with 263111...then I received the initial contact on 7th November and completed the application...Since then it is a long wait till now..lets see who will get the first approval for the 263111 occupation code..


Hi bro,

I have applied for NT SS but they refused to give as they say they will prefer someone who has a job offer, a relative already present in NT or someone on shore... Very disappointed lets hope for the best for WA. Otherwise there are no more options.


----------



## jai.ankur (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello Guys,

can someone provide more information about which state in Australia is best to move in for IT Proffesionals ?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Your signature says you have done the medicals also. without Invitation from DIAC how you have done the medicals?


I attached the procedure.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope those who applied during November first will receive the contract letter starting Monday. Please do post here if anyone received. We haven't heard from anyone in the recent past. 

Also, there are some skillselect system changes happening in December 6. So those who will be receiving invitation next week, will have to check DIBP website before lodge their visa. If you fill Visa application and not lodging before 6th then you have to start again.


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

I applied for EOI on 15th Nov 2013 for WA state nomination but still not received any update yet. I am a bit worried about delays . I have mailed the Department of Training and Workforce Development but they replied they that invitation to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks. Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect. 

Please share your experience .


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> I applied for EOI on 15th Nov 2013 for WA state nomination but still not received any update yet. I am a bit worried about delays . I have mailed the Department of Training and Workforce Development but they replied they that invitation to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks. Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect.
> 
> Please share your experience .


Any comments !


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there any who has got invitation from WA under 263111?


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> I applied for EOI on 15th Nov 2013 for WA state nomination but still not received any update yet. I am a bit worried about delays . I have mailed the Department of Training and Workforce Development but they replied they that invitation to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks. Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect.
> 
> Please share your experience .


Did they mention which day of the week they will select lucky guys for that week? If it is Monday then we have to see today anyone receive the contract and if we didnt receive then it means we have to wait till next monday  but we have to findout which day they are selecting.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Is there any who has got invitation from WA under 263111?


No boss..All are waiting....


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

askchennai said:


> No boss..All are waiting....



On their website they have mentioned the 30 days processing time. So, chill out.


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Did they mention which day of the week they will select lucky guys for that week? If it is Monday then we have to see today anyone receive the contract and if we didnt receive then it means we have to wait till next monday  but we have to findout which day they are selecting.


Thanks for your response , lets see ..


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

I checked the last few months post and it looks like mostly WA send the contracts on Thursday or Friday. So we have to wait 3 more days.


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello WA SS people,

I called WA SS team today they said because of change in list there have been a bit of delay and with people gone in schedule 2 there is a long wait as they have very limited number of seats.

Please also keep the Employment offer ready because you provide them that your processing time becomes faster.


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> Thanks for your response , lets see ..



Its Wednesday you get first contact .. then on thursday you get Contract to sign :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

sagerroni said:


> Its Wednesday you get first contact .. then on thursday you get Contract to sign :juggle::juggle::juggle:


Thanks , I am praying for that


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

askchennai said:


> I checked the last few months post and it looks like mostly WA send the contracts on Thursday or Friday. So we have to wait 3 more days.


Thanks askchennai


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi there mates. Just a quick query here, when does the 2 year SS period begin? From what I understand about the stuff written on the WA government website, I have to register with them after arriving in Perth. And only after that they'll activate this 2 year period. As per them, to successfully register I will need to the following documents:

-a copy of my signed State sponsorship or nomination agreement;
-my passport; and
-proof of my permanent Western Australian address*.

*Acceptable documents include:
-a lease agreement for a rental property;
-a utilities bill (phone, water, electricity etc.); or
-a Western Australian driver’s licence.

The problem is that I am not planning to lease a property within the first year of my arrival. I have a friend in perth with an extra bedroom and a sweet setup, so I'm going with the flatshare for a while. I can go for the WA driving license, but again they need a lease agreement for that. So my question is, is there any way out of this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Hi there mates. Just a quick query here, when does the 2 year SS period begin? From what I understand about the stuff written on the WA government website, I have to register with them after arriving in Perth. And only after that they'll activate this 2 year period. As per them, to successfully register I will need to the following documents:
> 
> -a copy of my signed State sponsorship or nomination agreement;
> -my passport; and
> ...


Hi

If your friend is the one leasing he needs to ask his land lord or rental agent write you a letter ackwoledging that you staying at that address.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Alihasan,

In my view these are "OR" statements. WA is very freindly so they will accept if your friend gives the letter that you also statying there along with origiinal lease document. Also, I think your friend's PR or citizenship proof. Email them if they accept this and expect the positive reply.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

sagerroni said:


> Its Wednesday you get first contact .. then on thursday you get Contract to sign :juggle::juggle::juggle:


I emailed WA so let see what they will reply.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

bmaggah said:


> Hi
> 
> If your friend is the one leasing he needs to ask his land lord or rental agent write you a letter ackwoledging that you staying at that address.


I will check this with my friend. Let's see if his landlord agrees. Thanks.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Hi Alihasan,
> 
> In my view these are "OR" statements. WA is very freindly so they will accept if your friend gives the letter that you also statying there along with origiinal lease document. Also, I think your friend's PR or citizenship proof. Email them if they accept this and expect the positive reply.


Thanks mate. Going to send the email to WA government now.


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

askchennai said:


> I emailed WA so let see what they will reply.


Did you get any response because , I got the same response twice .Thanks 

"Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.

Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect."


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> Did you get any response because , I got the same response twice .Thanks
> 
> "Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.
> 
> Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect."


Did you received the initial contact and paid 200 dollars to WA and completed the application..or you are still waiting for that...???


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Did you received the initial contact and paid 200 dollars to WA and completed the application..or you are still waiting for that...???


I am still waiting for initial contact since 15th Nov 2013 .Thanks


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> I am still waiting for initial contact since 15th Nov 2013 .Thanks


Then your situation is different from others here...most of us who applied for WA SS with 263111 have already received the initial contact and applied through WA website for state sponsorship and are waiting fro WA contract since one month...but you are still waiting for initial contact....normally initial contact doe snot take mush time..I got it after 10 days of submitting EOI...


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Then your situation is different from others here...most of us who applied for WA SS with 263111 have already received the initial contact and applied through WA website for state sponsorship and are waiting fro WA contract since one month...but you are still waiting for initial contact....normally initial contact doe snot take mush time..I got it after 10 days of submitting EOI...


That is why ,I am still worried about it . Lets hope for the best


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my Initial contact in 2 days. Applied on 4th November and got contacted on 6th. Lets hope for the best to get the Contract within this or next week. Insha Allah


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

*Conference and Event Organiser*



WizzyWizz said:


> Have to include how many points you're claiming too so, we can track.
> 
> My status are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I have also put my interest in Skillselect and the preferred location i have mentioned is WA. It has been already three weeks, I am still waiting . When I send email to them , their reply is "Invitations to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks.Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect."

Today again i have sent follow up email Hope that will help me to get invitation.

I have got 60 pts


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

I just had a call to the WA state nomination department they told me that my skilled occupation is hitting the ceiling , so they have very limited number of seats available and most probably it will restricted soon . 

It is very disappointing for me but lets wait for a couple of days more .


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

This is very bad news. How come the ceiling is reaching its limit. I believe, nobody here who applied with 263111, did not receive the contract till now. Does anybody know if this happen, will it affect those who already filled WA application and paid the fees?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> I just had a call to the WA state nomination department they told me that my skilled occupation is hitting the ceiling , so they have very limited number of seats available and most probably it will restricted soon .
> 
> It is very disappointing for me but lets wait for a couple of days more .


What is the phone number for WA state nomination department...let me call them also..what will happen to those who have already sent the application..


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

msaeed said:


> What is the phone number for WA state nomination department...let me call them also..what will happen to those who have already sent the application..


Skilled Migration Western Australia
Department of Training and Workforce Development
2nd Floor, City Central Building, 166 Murray Street
Perth, Western Australia 6000
T: 13 23 98 | Int’l: +61 8 9224 6593
E: [email protected] | Website: www.migration.wa.gov.au


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed Bro,

Do tell us about their response.

Thanks,


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> msaeed Bro,
> 
> Do tell us about their response.
> 
> Thanks,


I have emailed them as no one was attending the phone..may be the office timings there are finished..I assume that people who have already submitted the application for SS approval will get the contract and from now on they will not do the initial contact and invite people to apply for the approval....


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I have emailed them as no one was attending the phone..may be the office timings there are finished..I assume that people who have already submitted the application for SS approval will get the contract and from now on they will not do the initial contact and invite people to apply for the approval....


I think so too... You will get the reply tomorrow from them and hopefully it is a clear reply not a generic one...


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

*Conference and Event Organiser*

Hi Guys Sorry to Jump in Between,
I am quite in a confusing situation

I have chosen WA in Skillselect as my preferred state for receiving state sponsorship. I have submitted my EOI- 18/11/13 ; I have got each band 6 in IELTS and also have +ve skill assesment for conference and event organiser position from vetasses.

But currently I graduate in Master of social work. Will this effect decreases my chances of receiving invitation ? My under graduate was Bachelor in business studies.

Will I get points of my highest qualification 20 even it is not related to my nominated occupation

I will really appreciate if i can receive clarification on this matter. Thxx


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Pang said:


> Hi Guys Sorry to Jump in Between,
> I am quite in a confusing situation
> 
> I have chosen WA in Skillselect as my preferred state for receiving state sponsorship. I have submitted my EOI- 18/11/13 ; I have got each band 6 in IELTS and also have +ve skill assesment for conference and event organiser position from vetasses.
> ...


What was you skilled assessing authority..they might have assessed your degree also based on there criteria....as for computer occupations Australian computer society have summery of criteria defined to understand how different degree levels can affect the experience you can claim points for...I think 20 points are only for PHD and doctors...if I am not wrong you can not get 20 points for any masters or bachelors...This is what my understating is but I might be wrong also...so its better to start a new thread and ask fro some expert advice on the forum..


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

msaeed said:


> What was you skilled assessing authority..they might have assessed your degree also based on there criteria....as for computer occupations Australian computer society have summery of criteria defined to understand how different degree levels can affect the experience you can claim points for...I think 20 points are only for PHD and doctors...if I am not wrong you can not get 20 points for any masters or bachelors...This is what my understating is but I might be wrong also...so its better to start a new thread and ask fro some expert advice on the forum..


My Skill Assessment Authority was Vetasses . My skill assessment was based on my previous bachelor degree and work experience(conference and event organiser) from overseas , But recently I completed my Social work degree in Australia which is not related to my previous occupation. But I want to know can I still can get 15 point for master degree and 5 points for Australian qualification if I am invited for visa application? Will my EOI will be picked for state sponsorship invitation based on previous experience and qualification?


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

A question about Western Australia nomination:
in 2012-2013, when did 263111 close?

I want to estimate when 263111 will reach quota for WA state nomination.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

wanderludwig said:


> A question about Western Australia nomination:
> in 2012-2013, when did 263111 close?
> 
> I want to estimate when 263111 will reach quota for WA state nomination.


Last year 263111 was not in the list so no way to estimate. The other user said that he called WA and they informed that 263111 will soon hit the ceiling limit.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

So today is thusrday and we can expect some folks get their contract email today or tomorrow. Please post here if you receive the contract.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

askchennai said:


> So today is thusrday and we can expect some folks get their contract email today or tomorrow. Please post here if you receive the contract.


What time will normally they will send invitations today


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

I called WA just now to check the status of my application and they said "working on the application and decision will be sent in the email". I told that 30 days is going to complete but she said it is 30 "Working days". It means we have to wait 2 more weeks ......


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear expats,

Is there any possibility that 263111 will be in schedule 1 till the end of this December :fingerscrossed:


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

Did anyone get invitation today ?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

wanderludwig said:


> A question about Western Australia nomination:
> in 2012-2013, when did 263111 close?
> 
> I want to estimate when 263111 will reach quota for WA state nomination.


I send them a mail regarding this, they replied "The Western Australian skilled migration occupation list is reviewed monthly and occupations may become unavailable at short notice. If an occupation becomes restricted or unavailable this information will be published on our website; please sheck the website regularly to ensure your occupation is available for WA State nomination."

I hope & pray it will still be there till this month. All the best


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

No one said recently on this post that they received invitation or Contract letter. Not sure what's happening there. Yesterday they told me it is 30 working days and not 30 days so we have to wait for the contract letter. But still I am not sure why they are not sending invitation letter though.


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

HEy guys,

Even i am waiting from 25 oct .. no email about contract.. and they send me computer reply saying if not this week you shall be invited in coming week/weeks.
On the phone they say same stuff.. jus a lil worried


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

sagerroni said:


> HEy guys,
> 
> Even i am waiting from 25 oct .. no email about contract.. and they send me computer reply saying if not this week you shall be invited in coming week/weeks.
> On the phone they say same stuff.. jus a lil worried


You got the invitation from WA, filled and paid 200$ and waiting for the contract letter from 25th Oct or you slected WA in EOI and waiting for the initial contact from WA?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

finally submitted visa fee.....hope every thing goes well....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> finally submitted visa fee.....hope every thing goes well....:fingerscrossed:


Congrats buddy. YOu are last one who said got WA approval on this thread. After that no one received the contract letter. All the best


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> finally submitted visa fee.....hope every thing goes well....:fingerscrossed:


All the best bro ! lane:


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

:rofl::rofl: waiting


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

Can anybody tell , which day and time they received their invitations .Thaks


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Come on WA...what is your staff doing for the last one month....is it only people with 263111 who are suffering or for all the occupations..I submitted EOI on 28th October and got the Initial contact on 6th..its precisely one month now after the online application..


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

msaeed i think they still deciding if they need Network Engineer or the network admins could do the job


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

Still no update


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

askchennai said:


> You got the invitation from WA, filled and paid 200$ and waiting for the contract letter from 25th Oct or you slected WA in EOI and waiting for the initial contact from WA?


No I have submitted Eoi but no initial contact yet!!!! 
applied on 25 oct


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> msaeed i think they still deciding if they need Network Engineer or the network admins could do the job


I don't think it is happening only with 263111. No other guys also posted here in the recent past that they received contract or invitation letter. So I think WA team gone on vacation.


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

askchennai said:


> I don't think it is happening only with 263111. No other guys also posted here in the recent past that they received contract or invitation letter. So I think WA team gone on vacation.


I am also waiting since paying on the 5th Nov my code is 323214 Metal machinist first class


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

askchennai said:


> I don't think it is happening only with 263111. No other guys also posted here in the recent past that they received contract or invitation letter. So I think WA team gone on vacation.


Then I think WA immigration staff is celebrating Christmas little early this time....on a serious note I think there are some changes and update to the skill select going on theses day..may be they are waiting for that to be over and will then start sending contracts...


----------



## Jupi (Dec 7, 2013)

I made an EOI as a Translator on 15th Nov. ( Friday morning in Australia) Got the invitation to apply for SS on 21st Nov ( first Thursday from my EOI ) and applied, now I am waiting for the outcome...


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We are still waiting too. Applied for WA SS on 1st Nov. over 36 days now... The fact that mechanical engineer is restricted on WASMOL stresses me even more. I know it wont effect if you have invitation, but apparently there is a delay, maybe because of the ceiling...


----------



## Jupi (Dec 7, 2013)

I have just visited the site again, and it is written that processing times are 30 days ( not working days ). Something is really wrong with their team, because I haven`t heard people got the invitations as well. I was lucky, one of the few to receive the invitation to apply for SS, on 21st November. Why don`t you contact them and check what is the matter ? I know I will call them next week, if I don`t get their response. I won`t wait for them to break the deadline.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Jupi, I emailed our agent, I'm waiting for her response. I read in a post here about 30 working days, now we completed 25 working days. So maybe this week??? It is so stressful, every morning I check my email with hopes, then I dont expect anything the rest of the day, WA is 6 hours ahead. 

I am thinking of taking the NAATI test, but I'm having doubts if its worth all the Money. Then I found out they are doing the test in Turkey any more. I am a translator (books, articles, technical, etc) and english teacher. But do you think there will be any job worth all the effort? I mean, how many people will need a Turkish-english translator in Perth? For now, I will be - hopefully! - immigrating as a dependant, I'll decide over there about the NAATI accreditation or teaching chances.


----------



## Jupi (Dec 7, 2013)

That is what I thought as well. 
I took all three tests in Adelaide and passed them all, which is almost unbelievable. I am a NAATI Interpreter and Translator, both directions. I applied for VIC SS as an Interpreter and received it withing 24 hours. I have a deadline to make an EOI as an Interpreter until the end of December, so I am running out of time. Since I have friends in Perth, I was thrilled when I saw that they have put Translator on the list and now I am waiting. I know I was lucky to get VIC SS, as well to be invited to apply for WA SS in the first round after submitting my EOI. Serbian community is far less then Turkish, so don`t worry about the job prospects. I have heard that a Serbian-English Translator/Interpreter in Adelaide makes around 70000 $ a year,which is not little at all. 
Who knows, if you don`t get the visa as a dependent, you might apply as a primary applicant. The only catch is that the test is really difficult, and the passing rate is only 15 %. I have finished Uni, title English language and Literature teacher, in Belgrade, and it is a very good Uni. I managed to learn a lot there, got the drill, and that is the only reason why I have passed. 
Still think that it is NOT working days. Since you are using an agent, the delay might be with him. The biggest time wait I have found on forum threads was 38 days, and it was the agent`s fault. Do hope you all will get invited a.s.a.p., because I have applied 3 weeks after you did, so the sooner you get your SS, the better, then it will be my turn.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Every One,
Hope everyone is excited to receive their nomination invitation or state sponsorship invitation. I am at an intial phase of it and got a situation here.

Applied EOI: 18/11/2013 . I have got skill assessment for conference and event organisesr based on my undergraduate which is bachelor in business studies and 4 and half year overseas experience.. Also got Ielts each band 6 . Recenlty, I have completed my Master of Social Work degree in Australia . Will I get 20 points for that ? 15 for master degree and 5 for Australian Qualification? I didn't apply as social worker because i will not have enough point for state sponsorship. But for conference and organiser I do as following breakdown

Age:30
Experience: 5
Master Deg.:15
Australian Qualification: 5
State Sponsorship:5
Vetasses: +ve
Ielts: Each 6 Band


If I apply 489 I will have 65 points? Do you guys think I should apply 489 or wait for 189 invitation? Follow up is required or not? Will my master degree decreases my chances to get invitation for conference and event orgaiser or doesnt matter.


I look forward for your guys expert advise


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

I guess the delay for our case might be because of my husband's occupation, WA put mechanical engineering on the restricted list last month. Luckily we had an invitation already and were waiting for SS. Or else we would have lost our chances for WA. Worst case scenario would be to apply to VIC, but he couldnt get 7 in writing, so he will have to take the ielts again. 
It will take much longer for me to apply as a primary applicant. I think I can pass the test, but skills assessment process and the hassle seem forever. Maybe I will try it in Australia.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

tuba said:


> I guess the delay for our case might be because of my husband's occupation, WA put mechanical engineering on the restricted list last month. Luckily we had an invitation already and were waiting for SS. Or else we would have lost our chances for WA. Worst case scenario would be to apply to VIC, but he couldnt get 7 in writing, so he will have to take the ielts again.
> It will take much longer for me to apply as a primary applicant. I think I can pass the test, but skills assessment process and the hassle seem forever. Maybe I will try it in Australia.


I think you should apply for ACT SS simultaneously with waiting for WA SS. 

ACT SS has mechnical engineer occupation and require IELTS overall 7 with speaking in 7


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear expats, 

Whats the probability of getting the invitation from WA if I do apply now.


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Whats the probability of getting the invitation from WA if I do apply now.


Dear,

No one can guess as there is already a delay in previous applications. So please apply ASAP and hope for the best.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just to inform you, our agent says all her clients WHO applied for WA SS are still waiting. Everybody's results are delayed. She emailed them. I'll share here when I receive a reply.


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

I submitted my eoi on 25 october ... I havent heard anything from wa ss team ... 
I am a skilled welfare worker.. I tried contacting then but both on email and computer they say the sAme thing ...
Dunno wat to do ... I have 60 points and offer letter 
Can anybody say when do i expect first contact from wa team


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

I have asked my agent to check the status of the invite, and he replied back that they will take minimum 6 weeks to process the applications. So, 6 weeks after you have replied to the initial contact.

Lets Hope it arrives before Christmas Otherwise it would take up till first week of January.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

emran said:


> I have asked my agent to check the status of the invite, and he replied back that they will take minimum 6 weeks to process the applications. So, 6 weeks after you have replied to the initial contact.
> 
> Lets Hope it arrives before Christmas Otherwise it would take up till first week of January.


This is really frustrating news for me 

I have filled the application and paid 200 AUD on 15 NOV .. 

My biggest problem is that i will loose 5 points automatically on 1st Jan as i will turn 33. 

If i don't get the ITA before Christmas then all my plans will be ruined , Let's pray to God that all of us will get the ITA before end of this year :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

Come on WA , wake up !


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Pang said:


> Hi Every One,
> Hope everyone is excited to receive their nomination invitation or state sponsorship invitation. I am at an intial phase of it and got a situation here.
> 
> Applied EOI: 18/11/2013 . I have got skill assessment for conference and event organisesr based on my undergraduate which is bachelor in business studies and 4 and half year overseas experience.. Also got Ielts each band 6 . Recenlty, I have completed my Master of Social Work degree in Australia . Will I get 20 points for that ? 15 for master degree and 5 for Australian Qualification? I didn't apply as social worker because i will not have enough point for state sponsorship. But for conference and organiser I do as following breakdown
> ...



Hi Everyone,

I would appreciate if anyone could advise me about my above query


Thanks all


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

Pang said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would appreciate if anyone could advise me about my above query
> 
> ...


I Reckon do both .. which ever is responded first do that.. 
only prob with 489 is you have to go very far away from city .. 
If you dont mind that then do it ..
65 points will have a faster reply i suppose..


----------



## sagerroni (Nov 28, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to inform you, our agent says all her clients WHO applied for WA SS are still waiting. Everybody's results are delayed. She emailed them. I'll share here when I receive a reply.


hello buddy . 
Does that even apply for people who havent heard anything from wa ss team after submitting eoi?

Please update me thanks


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Good news everyone...I have received the approval and the agreement just now..I will sign and send it back to WA by the end of the day...I hope and pray others will get the approvals also..


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you all. I too received the agreement letter today and will be sending the signed copy by eod today. I submitted my WA application on 5th November for 263111 and received the contract today. It took 35 days for me. All the best to all who are waiting for their agreement letter.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Good news everyone...I have received the approval and the agreement just now..I will sign and send it back to WA by the end of the day...I hope and pray others will get the approvals also..


Good to see you also received. Once we lodged the visa, we will meet in "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" thread.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Good news everyone...I have received the approval and the agreement just now..I will sign and send it back to WA by the end of the day...I hope and pray others will get the approvals also..


Hi Saeed , i just check my email and got the contract as well Yepiiiiii 

Could you please tell me what is Skilled Migration Western Australia Reference Number ? is it the NOM XXXX-XXXX in the letter head 
or it is the ETI XXXX in the Email subject ?


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

ghaith said:


> hi saeed , i just check my email and got the contract as well yepiiiiii
> 
> could you please tell me what is skilled migration western australia reference number ? Is it the nom xxxx-xxxx in the letter head
> or it is the eti xxxx in the email subject ?


nom-xxxx


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Dears,

I also got agreement email today and already sent back my reply. Hoping for invitation today inshaAllah.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

I think WA started clearing the desk today  in other words they are back from vacation  so everyone will receive the approval/invitation soon if they didnt receive it today. All the best.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:. Got My Invitation............ Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Thanks Allah I Love You :Cry: :Cry ::Cry: :Cry: ............


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

I also received it today :typing::typing::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

GUYS anyone from Pakistan who is planning to Go lets make contact.. I am from Pakistan currently living in DXB


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! 
We received the nomination letter too. Congrats to all, I see many got good news today


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks God , i prayed last night to speed up the invitation before the End of this year , and i can see the results this Morning for all of us  

THANK YOU GOD 

Guys , how many days to receive the ITA through skill select ?


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> GUYS anyone from Pakistan who is planning to Go lets make contact.. I am from Pakistan currently living in DXB


Bro, Insha Allah we will all go together. Still a long way to go but Just hope it all goes smoothly.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

Date : 10 December 2013 | New Notice

Skilled Migration Western Australia closed over Christmas and New Year 
The Skilled Migration Western Australia office will be closed from Wednesday 25 December 2013 and will reopen on Friday 3 January 2014.

No invitations for State nomination will be sent during this time.

The processing of applications for State nomination and advice under the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme may also be delayed by approximately 10 working days in addition to the advertised processing times.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

the_qamar said:


> Date : 10 December 2013 | New Notice
> 
> Skilled Migration Western Australia closed over Christmas and New Year
> The Skilled Migration Western Australia office will be closed from Wednesday 25 December 2013 and will reopen on Friday 3 January 2014.
> ...


So, this means we only get the invitation to apply for the visa next year?:mmph::mmph::mmph:


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

emran said:


> So, this means we only get the invitation to apply for the visa next year?:mmph::mmph::mmph:


why next year ? they will closed only from 25th DEC to 4th Jan 

we signed the contract today , i thought its a matter of few days to get the ITA , which means before the Christmas Holiday , 

Please clarify BRO


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

sagerroni said:


> hello buddy .
> Does that even apply for people who havent heard anything from wa ss team after submitting eoi?
> 
> Please update me thanks


No, this is about those who paid 200 aud and applied for WA SS.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Good to see you also received. Once we lodged the visa, we will meet in "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" thread.


Congrats to every one..Just got back from office and sent the nomination agreement to [email protected] hope of meeting not only in "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" thread but also in Perth in the future...There should be a reunion or convocation for WA's 263111 sponsored people one we reach Perth as almost all of us are on the same page till now..

Long way to go now as the journey to get the PR has just begun..:eek2:


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Congrats to every one..Just got back from office and sent the nomination agreement to [email protected] hope of meeting not only in "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" thread but also in Perth in the future...There should be a reunion or convocation for WA's 263111 sponsored people one we reach Perth as almost all of us are on the same page till now..
> 
> Long way to go now as the journey to get the PR has just begun..:eek2:



Bro I think this forum WA State Sponsorship is better as it keeps you connected with people who are really going to WA with you and keep you informed.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Did anyone received ITA from DIAC today after sending the signed agreement copy to WA? I didnt get anything today.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Did anyone received ITA from DIAC today after sending the signed agreement copy to WA? I didnt get anything today.


I'v Got My ITA Today ,just saw the email this morning , and the status in skill select changed to Invited 

I guess the journey is now started , let's Hope for the best


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

I also got my ITA today. Alhumdulillah.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

I have submitted the contract late yesterday so you think I will be getting today as well or tomorrow?


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

Great to read posts here.

OT. Can someone tell me why you have opted for 190 or state sponsorship? I'm trying to find the pros/cons of 189 vs 190 sublass btw... any links please. TIA


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

yasin said:


> Great to read posts here.
> 
> OT. Can someone tell me why you have opted for 190 or state sponsorship? I'm trying to find the pros/cons of 189 vs 190 sublass btw... any links please. TIA


There are different reasons for different people. But usually people go for 190, the same reason I opted for. I only had 55 points and with State Sponsorship I can get additional 5 points. Also, 190 visa is a priority visa, and it gives you results within 4 to 5 months when you get invited by the state. But in 189 it can take up to 9 to 12 months for the processing. The only plus point for 189 is you can go any where in Australia but for 190 you have to live in the sponsored state for 2 years.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, Yasin, I'll like to add another thing to this: If the state you prefer to go does not sponsor your occupation, the only way to go there is by 189. Let's say you want to go to VIC, you have relatives/ friends/ better job oportunities there, so better to go for 190. Why wait longer for 189...

And guys, I have good news: We signed and sent the contract yesterday, got the ITO in the morning. Now aaaallll the docs ready for 190 

Now we'll only wait


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi, Yasin, I'll like to add another thing to this: If the state you prefer to go does not sponsor your occupation, the only way to go there is by 189. Let's say you want to go to VIC, you have relatives/ friends/ better job oportunities there, so better to go for 190. Why wait longer for 189...
> 
> And guys, I have good news: We signed and sent the contract yesterday, got the ITO in the morning. Now aaaallll the docs ready for 190
> 
> Now we'll only wait


Wait for what? don't you have to apply for the visa now?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

I meant waiting for the visa grant


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> I meant waiting for the visa grant


Word Grant is like the music to my ears.... :music::music::music::music::music::music::music:


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi, Yasin, I'll like to add another thing to this: If the state you prefer to go does not sponsor your occupation, the only way to go there is by 189. Let's say you want to go to VIC, you have relatives/ friends/ better job oportunities there, so better to go for 190. Why wait longer for 189...
> 
> And guys, I have good news: We signed and sent the contract yesterday, got the ITO in the morning. Now aaaallll the docs ready for 190
> 
> Now we'll only wait


Congrats...We are still waiting for the Skill select email...how was the procedure of lodging a visa...what main documents you uploaded with you application..any assistance..advice for us..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Did anyone received ITA from DIAC today after sending the signed agreement copy to WA? I didnt get anything today.


Did you received the ITA from kill select for visa application..I have not received it yet..but others did yesterday..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> I have submitted the contract late yesterday so you think I will be getting today as well or tomorrow?


Did you received the invitation from skill select..


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

WA Skilled Migration office told me that invitation to apply for state sponsorship is not base on point factors but it depend on what schedule you are. Schedule 1 occupations will receive invitations faster than Schedule occupation 2 ? Hello fellows is that true ? Just so confusing . I had applied my EOI for conference and event organiser occupation? It is going to be 30 days.

And another question I would like to ask is that I have recently receive Positive skill assessment for Welfare Worker. Can I create another EOI for this Occupation.? I will appreciate if any one can guide me through it?

Regards and all the best for everyone who got invitation and also who is waiting for their visas.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Did you received the invitation from skill select..


No Bro, My agent submitted the contract yesterday, and I am hoping to get the Invitation tomorrow. Did I think you might have gotten yours today?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with my 1st eight months of exp that was not submitted to ACS. Just to see that last chance if SS-WA can go through. By adding this I can claim 15points for work exp. 
I am aware that DIAC most likely will not consider exp out side that is assessed by ACS. However if the CO accepts then it will be one of those rare cases. Just hoping for that. 

Usually once you submit EOI for SS-WA, how long will it take for them to get back to us since this is year end and they might go on a year end holiday.

Meanwhile preparing for Feb IELTS targeting Band-7.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi expats I am going to apply for Northern Territory state sponsorship. But in form which has to submit queries I have completed all queries but stucked on a query "provide evidence of your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience" I searched from various sites for job i.e seek.com But no result found Now what should I do in that case I am frustrated by this Plz help


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with my 1st eight months of exp that was not submitted to ACS. Just to see that last chance if SS-WA can go through. By adding this I can claim 15points for work exp.
> I am aware that DIAC most likely will not consider exp out side that is assessed by ACS. However if the CO accepts then it will be one of those rare cases. Just hoping for that.
> ...


Never read anything like that so far. If that is possible then, then I think that process negates the fact that ACS is a mandatory step where applicant's education/skills are being assessed. 

I read somewhere, that ACS had 6 years assessment of an applicant's 10 years work experience. But during the DIAC process, the total 10 years of work experience was counted, andnot 6 years. So I think DIAC or DIBP would have the final say on that imho.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Did you received the invitation from skill select..


I got the reply from my agent confirming that I will Insha Allah get the invitation in the next round which is on 16 December. So, hope fully you will get yours the same time. Did you get the confirmation email for Agreement received? my agent sent me the confirmation email.


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Did you received the invitation from skill select..


I submitted my contract late yesterday and in morning today around 7 Am i received ....check again maybe u received urs lane:


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats I am going to apply for Northern Territory state sponsorship. But in form which has to submit queries I have completed all queries but stucked on a query "provide evidence of your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience" I searched from various sites for job i.e seek.com But no result found Now what should I do in that case I am frustrated by this Plz help


I have also applied for NT sponsorship but got rejected. They say I need to have a relative residing in NT, a Job offer or have studied in NT to apply for the sponsorship. So, I wouldn't recommend it to waste time and money.


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> I submitted my contract late yesterday and in morning today around 7 Am i received ....check again maybe u received urs lane:


That was really fast. Can you share your signature timeline please? Gratz btw.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Congrats...We are still waiting for the Skill select email...how was the procedure of lodging a visa...what main documents you uploaded with you application..any assistance..advice for us..


Hi Msaeed, 

There was a problem with skillselect yesterday, the agent couldnt lodge the visa. Apparanetly there is a new thing called "immiaccount" She said the system is fixed today, she'll be lodging the visa. 

We uploaded the ielts trfs for both of us, pcc for Turkey, (we are still waiting for pcc from UAE and Qatar, we applied last month), birth certificate (we dont have this exact document in our country but we gave something similar), form 80 for both of us, medicals (we provided the HAP ID), military completion report (compulsory for Turkish men, if you dont have it in your country, doesnt apply to you), passport copies, turkish id copies - translated, marriage certificate. Also the agent is adding the employment letters which we got for skills assessment. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> I got the reply from my agent confirming that I will Insha Allah get the invitation in the next round which is on 16 December. So, hope fully you will get yours the same time. Did you get the confirmation email for Agreement received? my agent sent me the confirmation email.


I just got the invitation from skill select..State sponsorship visa invites are granted through out the month and is not specific to rounds as 189...you will sure get the invitation by tomorrow as 190 are not dependent upon the monthly rounds...


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Msaeed,
> 
> There was a problem with skillselect yesterday, the agent couldnt lodge the visa. Apparanetly there is a new thing called "immiaccount" She said the system is fixed today, she'll be lodging the visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response...I will wait for CO to ask for PCC and medical as for HR countries it is better not to front load PCC and medicals and wait for the CO to request for that..As I will be lodging the visa application my self...I have to be extra careful of not doing any mistakes...


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

emran said:


> I have also applied for NT sponsorship but got rejected. They say I need to have a relative residing in NT, a Job offer or have studied in NT to apply for the sponsorship. So, I wouldn't recommend it to waste time and money.


But I have not any other substitute 
What can I. Do ??????


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I just got the invitation from skill select..State sponsorship visa invites are granted through out the month and is not specific to rounds as 189...you will sure get the invitation by tomorrow as 190 are not dependent upon the monthly rounds...


Good to hear that bro. Can you tell me what time you got the invite?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> Good to hear that bro. Can you tell me what time you got the invite?


Time is showing 10:30 AM in the email..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> But I have not any other substitute
> What can I. Do ??????


there are only 3 options for you. 

1. Get 7 in each IELTS.
2. Apply for WA and hope to get invite.
3. Apply for student visa and get eligible that way by getting extra points.

other then this there is no hope bro...


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Time is showing 10:30 AM in the email..


Ahan then Insha Allah I will get mine tomorrow and apply for visa before the Christmas as I only have PCC and Medical remaining other then that all my documents are complete and already with the agent....


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Time is showing 10:30 AM in the email..


Bro, I just checked my skill select as well and I also got the invite  Happy Days.......


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> Ahan then Insha Allah I will get mine tomorrow and apply for visa before the Christmas as I only have PCC and Medical remaining other then that all my documents are complete and already with the agent....


What documents are you going to upload with the application..salary receipts..bank statements..experience letter..etc..are you uploading form 80 also..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> What documents are you going to upload with the application..salary receipts..bank statements..experience letter..etc..are you uploading form 80 also..


The documents I have sent to my agent are

passport copy (Mine, My wife and My Kid), NADRA Marriage certificate, Nadra Family Certificate, My Kids B-form, translated ID card copy, Degrees, Employment Contract, Experience Letter. No bank letter or salary receipts. 

By far these are the ones I have submitted. Lets see if they require it or not?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> The documents I have sent to my agent are
> 
> passport copy (Mine, My wife and My Kid), NADRA Marriage certificate, Nadra Family Certificate, My Kids B-form, translated ID card copy, Degrees, Employment Contract, Experience Letter. No bank letter or salary receipts.
> 
> By far these are the ones I have submitted. Lets see if they require it or not?


What is Nadra Family certificate..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> What is Nadra Family certificate..


It is Family Registration Certificate. Which shows that all my family members are registered with NADRA. It shows our National ID card numbers, Relation etc.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

emran said:


> The documents I have sent to my agent are
> 
> passport copy (Mine, My wife and My Kid), NADRA Marriage certificate, Nadra Family Certificate, My Kids B-form, translated ID card copy, Degrees, Employment Contract, Experience Letter. No bank letter or salary receipts.
> 
> By far these are the ones I have submitted. Lets see if they require it or not?


Hi Emran , 

what is My Kid B form , could you please advice ? 

i am applying for Me , My Wife and son (2.5 yrs )


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> Hi Emran ,
> 
> what is My Kid B form , could you please advice ?
> 
> i am applying for Me , My Wife and son (2.5 yrs )


It is the Birth Certificate in Pakistan we call it B-form. When your kid was born you get him registered with the government authority, and they give him an Unique ID which can be used to get his or her passport.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

It's good news for me at last, i have received invitation. After going through the application process, i found the payment option is online only mean by credit/debit card. But the amount need to pay is out of any general credit card limit say 7040 AUD. Could any one suggest me on this, mean what other option you guys have in mind to pay the application fees. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Did anyone lodge the visa yet or waiting for Mondays? Do you think it is too early to look for house rents and job options? How much money you have to have for 1 month before you get a job and call your family?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

We lodged visa today. Agent said co is assigned around 7 weeks. We're not looking for rentals as we'll be staying with friends until our staff comes.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> We lodged visa today. Agent said co is assigned around 7 weeks. We're not looking for rentals as we'll be staying with friends until our staff comes.


Congrats on lodging the visa. Staff? r u opening a company in Perth?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's good news for me at last, i have received invitation. After going through the application process, i found the payment option is online only mean by credit/debit card. But the amount need to pay is out of any general credit card limit say 7040 AUD. Could any one suggest me on this, mean what other option you guys have in mind to pay the application fees. Thanks in advance.


I was in same position with same amount. I had to use a friend's credit card as unfortunately no other means of payment are available.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Ups I meant stuff  furniture


----------



## the_qamar (Nov 25, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's good news for me at last, i have received invitation. After going through the application process, i found the payment option is online only mean by credit/debit card. But the amount need to pay is out of any general credit card limit say 7040 AUD. Could any one suggest me on this, mean what other option you guys have in mind to pay the application fees. Thanks in advance.


At which date you submitted EOI.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone can tell me what kind if Medical tests they do? I have heard they take physical, in which you can wear nothing but underwear. is that true? Also can you do the medical before the CO ask you to?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's so simple. Nobody strips you out.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> It's so simple. Nobody strips you out.


Can we do the medical before the CO is assigned? if yes, How?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, you can. Normally after you lodge visa, you will be asked to do health screening. Get the ID and check with approved clinic and book your date.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

emran said:


> Can we do the medical before the CO is assigned? if yes, How?


Hi emran, I tried to attach the pdfs about your question. We did medicals last month. Fisrt we got a hap id through my health declarations, and then made an appointment with a panel doctor in İstanbul. The exam cost 160 dollars per person. The hospital said they will contact us if there is a need for further examination and tests. But I guess in some countries it is not possible to do medicals before. Better check first.

Then when you lodge your visa you provide the hap id as well. But the medicals are valid for 1 year, so if you are not planning to go right away, it may be better to do it after co asks. We want to go right after we receive a grant, that's why we did the medicals. Also we had to fly to İstanbul to apply for PCC (from Qatar and UAE), and we didnt want to take permission from work again so we did both things at the same time.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

emran said:


> Can we do the medical before the CO is assigned? if yes, How?


I couldnt attach earlier.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi emran, I tried to attach the pdfs about your question. We did medicals last month. Fisrt we got a hap id through my health declarations, and then made an appointment with a panel doctor in İstanbul. The exam cost 160 dollars per person. The hospital said they will contact us if there is a need for further examination and tests. But I guess in some countries it is not possible to do medicals before. Better check first.
> 
> Then when you lodge your visa you provide the hap id as well. But the medicals are valid for 1 year, so if you are not planning to go right away, it may be better to do it after co asks. We want to go right after we receive a grant, that's why we did the medicals. Also we had to fly to İstanbul to apply for PCC (from Qatar and UAE), and we didnt want to take permission from work again so we did both things at the same time.


Thanks Tuba for your reply, very informative.... Do you think medical is required for kids less then 2 years old?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Emran I'm not 100% sure about the babies. But I just remembered, a friend who did the medicals in august took their 1.5 year old son to the hospital as well. I saw a thread called "medicals" or something like that. You may find more information on this there. Or you can check at the 189&190 visa thread. 
Good luck


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> Emran I'm not 100% sure about the babies. But I just remembered, a friend who did the medicals in august took their 1.5 year old son to the hospital as well. I saw a thread called "medicals" or something like that. You may find more information on this there. Or you can check at the 189&190 visa thread.
> Good luck


Thanks, I will check that thread. What is the probability of you getting a CO assigned? do you think it can take 1 month or right after the Christmas holidays? what your agent says?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Our agent said currently it takes 6-7 weeks. It will be 10 days more because of the holidays. After CO allocation she said it takes between 1-10 days for a visa grant. Unfortunately our visa may be delayed because of Qatar PCC. Our agent never told us that we needed pcc from Qatar and Dubai too. I found out about this at this forum, we applied for it last month. Dubai sends in 45 days, but Qatar takes 3-5 months  Other than that all our papers are uploaded. The agent said we will Show the receipts of the pcc application from the consulate to the CO when he asks for these papers. To prove that we already took an action. Then they hold your case until you submit the pcc.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> Our agent said currently it takes 6-7 weeks. It will be 10 days more because of the holidays. After CO allocation she said it takes between 1-10 days for a visa grant. Unfortunately our visa may be delayed because of Qatar PCC. Our agent never told us that we needed pcc from Qatar and Dubai too. I found out about this at this forum, we applied for it last month. Dubai sends in 45 days, but Qatar takes 3-5 months  Other than that all our papers are uploaded. The agent said we will Show the receipts of the pcc application from the consulate to the CO when he asks for these papers. To prove that we already took an action. Then they hold your case until you submit the pcc.


That is brutal. I am also living in Saudi Arabia and I have yet to apply for PCC and I have heard it takes 2 weeks for 6 months to get PCC from Saudia... I am also leaving for Pakistan next month so this means i won't be able to get my PCC by hand. I still have to ask them if they can send me the PCC through courier or one of my friend can collect the PCC or not.... I am confused...


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Emran maybe you can ask a friend to collect the pcc but I don't think they will send it to you by courier  they didn't accept that for us. Our agent will collect the forms. You're right it's really frustrating to wait so long! You can lodge the visa and upload the documents you have. And wait for the remaining documents. You have 28 days after nomination to lodge visa.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Even newborns need medicals but children do not need an xray.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

263111 has become restricted for WA. Really bad news


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys , do you know is Pregnant wife can be exempted from X-ray ? 

Also could you please recommend which clinical center in Dubai or Shariah is Authorized to process the Medical test ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

No exemption, though a DIBP doctor wont carry it out and your visa can be put on hold until the baby is born.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

I also have another question regarding PCC . 

I have a syrian PCC for me and my wife from 2010 . actually after that we have visited Syria twice in 2011 , then never be able to go there because of the WAR there . 

As we all know PCC is Valid for 3 month , can the 2010 PCC satisfy the requirement of immigration ? or do i need to show a fresh PCC from Syria ? (considering that i cannot go there and cannot assign another person to do it for me due to the WAR there ) ? 

Any Advice on this would be appreciated


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> No exemption, though a DIBP doctor wont carry it out and your visa can be put on hold until the baby is born.


What if I Show them a proof of pregnancy , can they consider it and grant the VISA , or they are very strict on that , i mean any possibility ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

DIBP case officer will guide you on this given the unusual circumstances. They are aware that you would need to travel there and why you could not. They will have an internal policy on what to do in this situation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> What if I Show them a proof of pregnancy , can they consider it and grant the VISA , or they are very strict on that , i mean any possibility ?


 No proof is irrelevant all applicants need an xray by law especially if they are from countries where risk of TB is high. Your visa will be put on hold until the baby is born.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> No proof is irrelevant all applicants need an xray by law especially if they are from countries where risk of TB is high. Your visa will be put on hold until the baby is born.


Thanks for this precious information , 

does it mean that they will grant me and hold my wife Visa ? or they will Hold the whole Family ( me , Wife and 3 yrs Kid) ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

They will hold for everyoneas they cannot grant individually fron a single application. All must be granted or rejected at the same time.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> They will hold for everyoneas they cannot grant individually fron a single application. All must be granted or rejected at the same time.


Hello Shel,

Kindly can you inform me when we have to pay the fee for the visa..as I have completed my online application and now I will be clicking the submit button..so the next window will be off paying the fee or we have to wait for any kind of approval or link..Also during the application no document or attachment was requested...how and when can we upload the documents...what is the next step after I will submit the application..


----------



## Ameet Kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

*WA State sponsership*

Hi all

I got state nomination approval on 10 Dec, However i signed and emailed agreement on 15 Dec, but at that time when i checked occupation list, its status was changed to restricted. 

Now confused, will i get the state sponsorship or not? 

Is there any way to request or appeal to consider my case, if they decline my application? 

Need your prays guy

Rgds


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

My agent started my visa application, and he gave me the TRN number. Do I need to submit the following documents before lodging the visa? Can't I submit it after? 

1. Now he asked me I have to submitted the Birth Certificates for myself and my wife. Do I need it? Can't I use my passport only?

2. He asked me my wife has to do IELTS as well otherwise I have to pay the second visa application Charge of $4885. Is this true?

3. Also he told me to pay the Visa charges through paypal. Can't I just pay for the visa charge through my Credit Card? He just send me the link and I submit the payment?

Need Advise....

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Ameet Kumar said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got state nomination approval on 10 Dec, However i signed and emailed agreement on 15 Dec, but at that time when i checked occupation list, its status was changed to restricted.
> 
> ...


You have already been accepted stop worrying


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

emran said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My agent started my visa application, and he gave me the TRN number. Do I need to submit the following documents before lodging the visa? Can't I submit it after?
> 
> ...


 No you need birth certificates showing parents names. 

Yes it is true. If she can not prove 2 years university study in English she must do ielts or pay the extra fee.

Unusual he asks for paypal. Probably to him so he can pay as DIBP dont accept paypal. He could send you the link but he probably wants to make payments himself.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> No you need birth certificates showing parents names.
> 
> Yes it is true. If she can not prove 2 years university study in English she must do ielts or pay the extra fee.
> 
> Unusual he asks for paypal. Probably to him so he can pay as DIBP dont accept paypal. He could send you the link but he probably wants to make payments himself.


Thanks Shel for the reply,

I will ask my wife if she has a letter which shows that she has studied in English. As my wife has done Masters degree. Do I need a letter from her University or just the degree and transcript will do?

Can I send this documents after the CO allocation? as I have to apply for these when I go back to Pakistan in January. is it compulsory to submit them with the visa?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My agent started my visa application, and he gave me the TRN number. Do I need to submit the following documents before lodging the visa? Can't I submit it after?
> 
> ...



For point one I think passport is enough..I have seen on other threads also that people used passport..no need for birth certificate..

For point two again no need for IELTS if proof of competent English is given..
The below thread will be helpful

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...08-help-functional-english-qualification.html

You have to ask for a letter from the college and uni from where your wife studied that the education medium was English and send the letter as proof of competent English with the degree...you can search more on this...

For point three...I don't have any idea..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> For point one I think passport is enough..I have seen on other threads also that people used passport..no need for birth certificate..
> 
> For point two again no need for IELTS if proof of competent English is given..
> The below thread will be helpful
> ...


Thanks Brother, I appreciate your reply. 

One more thing, can my agent lodge the application without these documents so my visa come in process, and CO can be assigned?

When do I have to submit the visa fee?


----------



## Ameet Kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> You have already been accepted stop worrying


Thanks, your answer is quite relieving, but i am bit worried b/c state nomination approval in its letter clearly say that 

"Please note that your occupation must be available on the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) on the date your signed agreement is received or this offer may not be valid".

That means i have lost the opportunity b/c i am late. Can you give me some specific reference of such cases where the applicant is obliged even after the occupation is restricted.

Regards


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Every time I upload any document in my online application through immi account it is changed to required from recommended...what does that mean..it mentioned there that " Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached"..I have already attached the required docs so why still it shows required..


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Because its a computer program and not as clever as you might think it is. You should pay little attention to the online status because sometimes it ever changes. If a CO is not updating it regularly it may still say required when you have been granted.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks shel.....I have just submitted my application and was attaching the docs I have..What is the tentative time frame a CO will be assigned...as I will be collecting more docs to attach in couple of days..I have heard it will take at least 6 to 7 weeks...there is one document title mentioned as Evidence of identity...what should we upload here..I have already uploaded my passport in the evidence of age and birth

Should I go for Medical and do a front load as My medicals will be referred 100 percent due to history of TB which I had 15 years ago but is cured...is it a good idea to proceed with medical so it will be referred and might save some time if I wait for CO to ask me..


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi dears; a quick inquiry.. is there a deadline to attach the required docs after we lodge the application


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Thanks shel.....I have just submitted my application and was attaching the docs I have..What is the tentative time frame a CO will be assigned...as I will be collecting more docs to attach in couple of days..I have heard it will take at least 6 to 7 weeks...there is one document title mentioned as Evidence of identity...what should we upload here..I have already uploaded my passport in the evidence of age and birth
> 
> Should I go for Medical and do a front load as My medicals will be referred 100 percent due to history of TB which I had 15 years ago but is cured...is it a good idea to proceed with medical so it will be referred and might save some time if I wait for CO to ask me..


 I would be wary of frontloading especially as you are from Pakistan, it can iften take longer than usual for security checks and medicals are time limited but it us your choice really. 

What you can do to help your application and help the medical team make a quick decision when your medical is referred. 
Go see a doctor and get any tests done to check it has gone. After 15 years it obviously has but DIBP want fresh evidence it has. Then upload those results and give a copy to the doctor when you have your medical.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> I would be wary of frontloading especially as you are from Pakistan, it can iften take longer than usual for security checks and medicals are time limited but it us your choice really.
> 
> What you can do to help your application and help the medical team make a quick decision when your medical is referred.
> Go see a doctor and get any tests done to check it has gone. After 15 years it obviously has but DIBP want fresh evidence it has. Then upload those results and give a copy to the doctor when you have your medical.


Ya shel..you are correct...here in Abu Dhabi also I have to go for xray every three months and I have the letter from the Health authority here, also I have old xray result with me which show it healed..I can give both to the medical center and can inform them...but I know they will do there own tests and follow the procedure even if I give them evidence..I was just wondering that I know my medicals will be refereed be it now or once CO requests the medicals..the only benefit I will get from medicals now would be that I might be saving some time as we don't know when CO will be asking for medical and then it will be more 4 to 5 months for the outcome for it...


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi dears; a quick inquiry.. is there a deadline to attach the required docs after we lodge the application


I don't think there is a deadline for attaching docs..once you lodge the application..you have to upload as much docs as possible...other wise if they are insufficient then CO will himself ask for it...so I don't know if there are any time limits for it...although there is 60 days time period for lodging the visa application..


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Ya shel..you are correct...here in Abu Dhabi also I have to go for xray every three months and I have the letter from the Health authority here, also I have old xray result with me which show it healed..I can give both to the medical center and can inform them...but I know they will do there own tests and follow the procedure even if I give them evidence..I was just wondering that I know my medicals will be refereed be it now or once CO requests the medicals..the only benefit I will get from medicals now would be that I might be saving some time as we don't know when CO will be asking for medical and then it will be more 4 to 5 months for the outcome for it...


 If you have been subject to that regime in UAE yes do the medical and include any recent reports and xray with your application. Will speed things up for sure.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I don't think there is a deadline for attaching docs..once you lodge the application..you have to upload as much docs as possible...other wise if they are insufficient then CO will himself ask for it...so I don't know if there are any time limits for it...although there is 60 days time period for lodging the visa application..


Thank you .


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Every time I upload any document in my online application through immi account it is changed to required from recommended...what does that mean..it mentioned there that " Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached"..I have already attached the required docs so why still it shows required..


Dear Saeed,

are you uploading notarized documents or just copies of the original. because in the document we receive after submitting visa application says that every document should be notarized. I also lodged my application yesterday and paid $7,040, now my pocket is empty.  thank you.


----------



## Jupi (Dec 7, 2013)

Just got the approval, applied on 21st November. 
TUBA, a question for you. My occupation is also now restricted, and on the agreement it is said that it must be available on the WA SS list when I sign it and send it. Was your husband in the same situation ?


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Shel,

I can see you are from England. I have studied in London for 4 years, I have asked my agent about getting PCC from UK and he said I have to get it.

Can you please tell me the procedure? on Australian website they have http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx this link to apply for the PCC.

Can you tell me if this link is correct? Also I want to get PCC urgent from UK which means I have to pay 80 pounds for that. How much time will it take to get the UK PCC?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Jupi said:


> Just got the approval, applied on 21st November.
> TUBA, a question for you. My occupation is also now restricted, and on the agreement it is said that it must be available on the WA SS list when I sign it and send it. Was your husband in the same situation ?


Hi Jupi,

Yes, my husband's occupation is still "restricted" however it is still on the list. It has not been removed out or changed to schedule 2 (where you need a job offer). We contacted WA and clarified this when the change was made. They said the ones who received and invitation after EOI are excluded from the restriction as they already have invitation. Then we received nomination, and lodged visa. 

That thing on the contract must be referring to an occupation which is removed from the list totally. Or else they wouldnt accept our visa application.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> They will hold for everyoneas they cannot grant individually fron a single application. All must be granted or rejected at the same time.


Hello Shel 

Coming back to my topic about X-ray VS. Pregnancy Vs. Visa Grant 

I look forward for your advice on the best option to consider out of the 3 below:

1- DO the medical for all (except Wife's X-ray )+ PCC (Me + Wife) and wait for new baby born then complete the remaining (wife X-ray + new baby) . 
in this case i may have a short period for the first entry considering the Validity of Medical + PCC (which expires first)


2- DO the medical for all (Except Wife's X-ray) and wait till baby born then do the Remaining (wife X-ray + new baby) + PCC (Me + Wife )

In this case i will also have a short period for the first entry considering the validity of medical (or Medical validity will be counted from the day we complete Wife's medical after new baby born ? )
could you clear this doubt please ?

3- Wait till new baby born , then do all medical and PCC , then i will guarantee the maximum period for the first entry ? 


Many thanks in advance


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> Dear Saeed,
> 
> are you uploading notarized documents or just copies of the original. because in the document we receive after submitting visa application says that every document should be notarized. I also lodged my application yesterday and paid $7,040, now my pocket is empty.  thank you.


I have uploaded the docs which I got attested for ACS and others I am just uploading the color Scan copy not attested..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

emran said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> I can see you are from England. I have studied in London for 4 years, I have asked my agent about getting PCC from UK and he said I have to get it.
> 
> ...


 ACPO is the correct place to order from. They have a faster service that costs more. 

You can include return courier if you want it faster. Go online and pay for DHL or similar and include the code and details with your application. You will then get it in just a few days after they complete it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> Hello Shel
> 
> Coming back to my topic about X-ray VS. Pregnancy Vs. Visa Grant
> 
> ...


 Personally I wouldnt do any medicals so non of them expire. Inform the CO of the pregnancy and ask them to process security checks etc and then you can do medicals for everyone, including the new baby right before grant. 

Your wife will then have time to recover before being forced on to a plane to validate a visa with a newborn as validation will be based on the earliest medicals done.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> ACPO is the correct place to order from. They have a faster service that costs more.
> 
> You can include return courier if you want it faster. Go online and pay for DHL or similar and include the code and details with your application. You will then get it in just a few days after they complete it.


Hi Shel,

for the International delivery do you think I should select 9 pounds or 48 pounds courier service? whats the difference?

Thanks,


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Please advise if anyone has recently got EOI invitation for Schedule 2 occupations. Whats is the time frame? My occupations falls under conference and event organiser but I have received invitation so far. It has been 30 days I submitted my EOI


Please share if you got any experience about it


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> Personally I wouldnt do any medicals so non of them expire. Inform the CO of the pregnancy and ask them to process security checks etc and then you can do medicals for everyone, including the new baby right before grant.
> 
> Your wife will then have time to recover before being forced on to a plane to validate a visa with a newborn as validation will be based on the earliest medicals done.


Thanks Shell for your really helpful advice . 

one last thing , 

let's say if i do PCC in Feb 2014 , then do the medical in August 2014 (after baby born )

then last Entry Date for Validation is August 2015 and not (FEB 2014) right ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

emran said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> for the International delivery do you think I should select 9 pounds or 48 pounds courier service? whats the difference?
> 
> Thanks,


 £9 is only really good if you are in the UK. You need to select courier for overseas delivery if you want it fast as they other only guarantees fast delivery by local mail.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

emran said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> for the International delivery do you think I should select 9 pounds or 48 pounds courier service? whats the difference?
> 
> Thanks,


Select the 48 pound delivery. 9 pounds one is for deliveries within the UK.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello everyone today I have applied for the PCC in Saudi Arabia Dammam. I wrote down all the procedure on how to get it 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...audi-arabia-dammam-australia.html#post2646817

Hopefully it would help someone like me in the future. Thanks everyone here for help as well.


----------



## AHMEDKA (May 25, 2013)

Hi all

Question regarding wa state sponsorship , if I get agreement with them do I have to stay the first two year from the time I move to Austrilia or any two years within the time I am in Austrilia .


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,

Please help, need to know regarding upload docs to proof Skill Employment (experience certificate). That is do I need to upload the scanned (original copy) or certified then scanned of (original copy).

Thanks in advance


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

AHMEDKA said:


> Hi all
> 
> Question regarding wa state sponsorship , if I get agreement with them do I have to stay the first two year from the time I move to Austrilia or any two years within the time I am in Austrilia .


First two years bro.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help, need to know regarding upload docs to proof Skill Employment (experience certificate). That is do I need to upload the scanned (original copy) or certified then scanned of (original copy).
> 
> Thanks in advance


Scanned copy attested by Notary Public only. No original...


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

emran said:


> Scanned copy attested by Notary Public only. No original...


Hi Emran , i have seen in many posts that people send scanned colored copies , i assume that should be Ok as well .

any Fellow can confirm this ?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> Hi Emran , i have seen in many posts that people send scanned colored copies , i assume that should be Ok as well .
> 
> any Fellow can confirm this ?


Yes I have heard the same...I also uploaded many documents which are only color scans..


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

emran said:


> Scanned copy attested by Notary Public only. No original...


Hello Emran,
Hey buddy, plz don't make any statement that you are not sure about. This will only make other people confused and you know better than me that nothing could be worse than being confused at the situation you people are going through.

However, it is proved that both the colored scan copy of original and certified copy of the originals are accepted by DIBP. So, don't worry guys and upload which type of docs you have. Your good news is on it's way.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hello Emran,
> Hey buddy, plz don't make any statement that you are not sure about. This will only make other people confused and you know better than me that nothing could be worse than being confused at the situation you people are going through.
> 
> However, it is proved that both the colored scan copy of original and certified copy of the originals are accepted by DIBP. So, don't worry guys and upload which type of docs you have. Your good news is on it's way.:fingerscrossed:


Hey ShiShir,

I never made any statement which I am not sure about. I am sure you have to send documents which has to be attested by Notary or list of people mentioned on Australia official documents. So, I am telling you what I have read and sure about. If you are sure about submitting the colour copies without attestation then please do share so we can also be sure about it.

So, if you can get your documents attested but just being lazy then it is not good for your application. So, better to send them documents as they asked then being sorry after.

I hope you got my point.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Even though this document is for ACS but I think it applies on all the occupations. 
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf (Page 7)


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

officially I think it is mentioned to send the attested copy but they also accept the scan color copies...so both you guys are correct in your own assumptions..But as Shishir said that both are accepted by DIAC..


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I really appreciate all of your concern and opinion on this matter of (Document upload). Just to make it over sure, I have read through the document check list again carefully and understand that, all personal/family Doc (i.e. passport, Birth-cert, marriage-cert etc.) are asked to upload as color scan copy and point claim related doc (i.e. skill employment, Educational-cert, professional-cert etc.) are asked to be certified and then scan to upload.

Please clarify, if I get it wrong again, coz I don't want to be sorry later on.

On more query from me that is, once the application is lodged when does DIAC starts verifying with submitted docs and it's information specially regarding skill employment background. 

a) Is it after the call for medical, or
b) Any time once the application is lodged 

Thank you and regards


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really appreciate all of your concern and opinion on this matter of (Document upload). Just to make it over sure, I have read through the document check list again carefully and understand that, all personal/family Doc (i.e. passport, Birth-cert, marriage-cert etc.) are asked to upload as color scan copy and point claim related doc (i.e. skill employment, Educational-cert, professional-cert etc.) are asked to be certified and then scan to upload.
> 
> ...


Just after a CO is allocated to your application.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really appreciate all of your concern and opinion on this matter of (Document upload). Just to make it over sure, I have read through the document check list again carefully and understand that, all personal/family Doc (i.e. passport, Birth-cert, marriage-cert etc.) are asked to upload as color scan copy and point claim related doc (i.e. skill employment, Educational-cert, professional-cert etc.) are asked to be certified and then scan to upload.
> 
> ...



All documents, including Reference Letters, Salary Records and Education Docs are accepted by DIAC as both Original Color Scan as well as Certified Photocopy... If you've the Color Scans (300 DPI is good) ready, no point certifying ... However, if the Original Document itself is in Greyscale, it should be uploaded as Certified Photocopy..

It's been nearly two months after I've lodged, but yet to get any employment verification call, but Document verification is already going on I believe even before CO sent out the intro email to me.


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Guys ,
In the Visa application "Previous countries of residence" section i have couple of question i hope you could advice here .

1- should i Fill only past 10 years , or all my History since i was born ? 

2- I lived and worked in Country X for 8 month during the past 10 years , should i mention that ? also stayed in country Y for 2 month business trip , should i mention that as well ? 
and how can this be proved to CO by showing airport entry stamp for example ?


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> All documents, including Reference Letters, Salary Records and Education Docs are accepted by DIAC as both Original Color Scan as well as Certified Photocopy... If you've the Color Scans (300 DPI is good) ready, no point certifying ... However, if the Original Document itself is in Greyscale, it should be uploaded as Certified Photocopy..
> 
> It's been nearly two months after I've lodged, but yet to get any employment verification call, but Document verification is already going on I believe even before CO sent out the intro email to me.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply Brother.

Regards


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

*pta*

Dear All,

Finally got my PTA, positively 3.9 years is been positively assessed , claimed only 3 years point.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jupi (Dec 7, 2013)

Finally, got the invitation to apply for a visa !


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello,

Is there any chemist in WA now or just got the offer? How is the demand for chemist in WA? Please advise.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

irisvelu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any chemist in WA now or just got the offer? How is the demand for chemist in WA? Please advise.


Hi, chemist is a restricted occupation right now, which can mean they've reached the occuptaion ceiling. This list can change though. 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi, chemist is a restricted occupation right now, which can mean they've reached the occuptaion ceiling. This list can change though.
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


Hi tuba,

Thanks for the info. I have obtained the WA sponsorship for chemist last month and got an invitation to apply for visa. Im on the verge of applying it now and hope could obtained it by april next year.

Im just curious on the demand for chemist in WA at the moment so that I can prepare myself on both physical and emotional to be in WA once the visa granted. Thanks


----------



## douglashv (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there any chemical engineer here? I submitted my EOI with 60 points on November 1st and still haven't received my invitation to apply. This waiting is stressful!!


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Website of migration.wa.gov.au not working particularly I can not download WA state nominated occupation list.

I would grateful if you can PM me 2013-14 WA SNOL to me as pdf.

Many thanks,
Andy


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally got my PCC from Saudia. Got it translated from the authentic Translator. Now will be applying for PCC UK and Pakistan once I go to Pak in 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I am yet to lodge my visa application, before I start need to know one thing. If I am ready with my PCC (in hand) to upload, should I upload it along with other required Doc or wait till CO asked for my PCC specifically. 

Regards


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am yet to lodge my visa application, before I start need to know one thing. If I am ready with my PCC (in hand) to upload, should I upload it along with other required Doc or wait till CO asked for my PCC specifically.
> 
> Regards


My Agent asked me to send him all the documents including the PCCs to upload. So, if I had my PCCs with me I would have uploaded it with all the documents.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

emran said:


> My Agent asked me to send him all the documents including the PCCs to upload. So, if I had my PCCs with me I would have uploaded it with all the documents.


Thanks a lot Emran


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All,

One of my friend submitted EOI on last week of Nov-13 for WA(489). But he did not receive any WA email/initial contratct letter till now. Today he checked WA website and found his category is closed(263111).

Any idea, what will happen to his EOI or should he expect?

Regards,
maq


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend submitted EOI on last week of Nov-13 for WA(489). But he did not receive any WA email/initial contratct letter till now. Today he checked WA website and found his category is closed(263111).
> 
> ...


If he has not received an invitation to his EOI, he will have to wait until his occupation is open again. That's what "restricted" means here. If he had an invitation to apply for WA SS and paid 200 aud and applied already, he would be excluded from this restriction.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Any news from ppl who have applied EOI SS WA on 12/12/2013


----------



## portugue (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all

I've submitted my EOI on 19/12/2013. Yesterday I received the invitation to apply for wa state nomination. 

I am researching for the online test about living in western australia. I've read previous posts about this test, however I am looking for more specific details, could you help me with that?

1. Can I be seeing the test questions and searching answers on the internet at the same time?

2. Can I answer some questions and then save them? And continue it in the next day?

3. Is it possible to the see all the questions first and then prepare myself for it? And do it later?

Thanks


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry, is that really a test for wa ss?


----------



## Jupi (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes it is, possible to see all questions in one section and to prepare for them, some answers can`t be found on the Internet, like renting prices averages etc., but you can keep trying until you have a decent percentage. I had 90 % in the first part, 60 % in the second and 80 % in the third. Good luck .


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

Could anyone please advise me regarding Queensland state sponsorship process and time frame. After lodge my EOI i got response from state & ask me to provide assessment, ielts, fund declaration & 190 application. Can anyone tell me the what is the next step.


----------



## Tomahawk (Nov 11, 2013)

emran said:


> Finally got my PCC from Saudia. Got it translated from the authentic Translator. Now will be applying for PCC UK and Pakistan once I go to Pak in 3 to 4 days.


Dear emarn what is the procedure to get UK PCC .


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Dear emarn what is the procedure to get UK PCC .


Bro,

It is pretty straight forward. go to this website http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Provide all the information including the pay order of 128 pounds for quick service and it will takes them literally 2 days, and they send you the certificate.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Finally, sent all the documents related to birth Certificates to PCCs (UK, Saudi and Pakistan) and Medical of myself, wife and son. 

So, Still everyone is waiting for the CO to get assigned or any update? 

Also, I am trying to get the tax return from my previous job I think that might be the last document if it is required. What do you guys think?

Take Care,


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, sent all the documents related to birth Certificates to PCCs (UK, Saudi and Pakistan) and Medical of myself, wife and son.
> 
> ...


Yes still waiting for CO..no progress at all..Did you uploaded the FORM 80..I am not doing Medical and PCC until CO sends a request for it..


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Yes still waiting for CO..no progress at all..Did you uploaded the FORM 80..I am not doing Medical and PCC until CO sends a request for it..


No, I will wait for the CO to ask for FORM 80. I have read somewhere on Australia immigration website the CO assigning time is 4 to 6 weeks. So, hopefully next month we will be assigned the CO and hopefully will get the grant by March, Insha Allah. 
What do you say?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> No, I will wait for the CO to ask for FORM 80. I have read somewhere on Australia immigration website the CO assigning time is 4 to 6 weeks. So, hopefully next month we will be assigned the CO and hopefully will get the grant by March, Insha Allah.
> What do you say?



I hope you get it my March but for me it is not a straight road ahead as my medicals will be referred and then surely there will be 4 to 5 months of delay as I have a history of TB and they will do all the necessary tests before giving me green light on my medicals which will delay it, but yes 190 visas are processed quickly and I have seen people getting grants very quickly once CO is assigned..


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

I have submitted visa application on 4th December. Still waiting for co assignment.



emran said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, sent all the documents related to birth Certificates to PCCs (UK, Saudi and Pakistan) and Medical of myself, wife and son.
> 
> ...


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I hope you get it my March but for me it is not a straight road ahead as my medicals will be referred and then surely there will be 4 to 5 months of delay as I have a history of TB and they will do all the necessary tests before giving me green light on my medicals which will delay it, but yes 190 visas are processed quickly and I have seen people getting grants very quickly once CO is assigned..


Insha Allah it will work out for you too. Do you think I should arrange the Tax return from FBR for my last job in Pak as a proof that I have been a tax payer or it won't be needed?


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Mr.emran, congratulation as you reach the last step , I hope you will grant early February not march cause I see many expats in this forum grant their visa after just one week from loading their pcc. could you help me about suadi pcc, I am from sudan, and I am wondering about:
1-for how much suadi pcc valid ?
2-did they mention your Iqama period in KSA?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

Qatar PCC says "this is valid for six month from date of issue". Hope this will not create a problem for CO.
Anyone have similar case.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

emran said:


> Insha Allah it will work out for you too. Do you think I should arrange the Tax return from FBR for my last job in Pak as a proof that I have been a tax payer or it won't be needed?



I think there is no harm in arranging the Tax returns from FBR, but don't upload it now and wait for CO and if he requests for it then upload it..for job verification I think they take a lot of factors in consideration..If Experience letter with proper salary slips and bank statements are uploaded with appointment letter and other such letters then this should suffice for the verification process, but then wait for CO and if she/he asks for any other clarification or document then upload it..


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Qatar PCC says "this is valid for six month from date of issue". Hope this will not create a problem for CO.
> Anyone have similar case.
> ...


Hi, 
We applied for Qatar PCC 2 months ago. As we are non-residents and dont have rp anymore, we applied through the Qatar Consulate in Turkey. We are still waiting for 2 months already. How long did it take for you to get it?

Btw, Australia says pccs are valid for 1 year.


----------



## misscrazymimi07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys , anyone from team 6 adelaide here?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

hcelgoog said:


> Hi Mr.emran, congratulation as you reach the last step , I hope you will grant early February not march cause I see many expats in this forum grant their visa after just one week from loading their pcc. could you help me about suadi pcc, I am from sudan, and I am wondering about:
> 1-for how much suadi pcc valid ?
> 2-did they mention your Iqama period in KSA?


Thanks Bro for wishes and Hopefully it go as smooth as you said it. 

Saudi PCC is valid for 1 year. 
No they did not mention how much I have stayed in Saudi.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi,
> We applied for Qatar PCC 2 months ago. As we are non-residents and dont have rp anymore, we applied through the Qatar Consulate in Turkey. We are still waiting for 2 months already. How long did it take for you to get it?
> 
> Btw, Australia says pccs are valid for 1 year.


Hi tuba,

I don't know about days if you are not in qatar but if you are present then may be within a week you can get it. My friend applied and received in 2 days.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Yesterday i filled my eoi for wa. Occupation human resourse advise.. how much time do they take to send nomination.
Thx in advance... Pls reply..


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Pang said:


> Please advise if anyone has recently got EOI invitation for Schedule 2 occupations. Whats is the time frame? My occupations falls under conference and event organiser but I have received invitation so far. It has been 30 days I submitted my EOI
> 
> Please share if you got any experience about it


Hey ... Have you received the invite.. what is the status


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

richalamba said:


> Hey ... Have you received the invite.. what is the status


hello 

I haven't received invitation for my occupation which fall under schedule 2 . When I call them they are saying that the priority is given to schedule 1 occupation. Have you try to reach them ?


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Pang said:


> hello
> 
> I haven't received invitation for my occupation which fall under schedule 2 . When I call them they are saying that the priority is given to schedule 1 occupation. Have you try to reach them ?


No...i have not reached them..ma agent has changed my eoi from act to wa on23rd stating that there are possiblities to get invitation..but i am sure ....tensed


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Hi guys , anyone from team 6 adelaide here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey! I am from team 6 Adelaide!!! CO initials: HL


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

richalamba said:


> No...i have not reached them..ma agent has changed my eoi from act to wa on23rd stating that there are possiblities to get invitation..but i am sure ....tensed


HELLO

Are you living at WA or ACT? How may points have you got


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Pang said:


> HELLO
> 
> Are you living at WA or ACT? How may points have you got


No i am living in india


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

richalamba said:


> No i am living in india


HAve you started looking for job because u will need a job offer ?


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Pang said:


> HAve you started looking for job because u will need a job offer ?


No not yet.. my agent has not told me anythg abt offer letter.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Any body have received recently invitation for schedule 2 occupation (any) or for Conference and event organiser occupation. Please can you share your experience


Thxxx


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to ask if there is any update on the visa process? I have checked and it usually takes 46 to 48 days after the lodging of the visa that the CO is assigned.

So, any news?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Emran, 

We received an e-mail from our CO today. We lodged the visa on 13.dec.13. Bad news is, she is asking for PCC from Dubai and Qatar, which still hasn't arrived  She gave us 28 days to send these papers. We will send her our receipts from the embassy, to Show that we took an action already, and waiting for 2.5 months. 
And she is also asking bank statements, tax document and pay slips from my husband.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Emran,
> 
> We received an e-mail from our CO today. We lodged the visa on 13.dec.13. Bad news is, she is asking for PCC from Dubai and Qatar, which still hasn't arrived  She gave us 28 days to send these papers. We will send her our receipts from the embassy, to Show that we took an action already, and waiting for 2.5 months.
> And she is also asking bank statements, tax document and pay slips from my husband.


Hi Tuba,

I know it sucks when nothing you can do, and you are depending on others. It feels like your future is in others hands which is a not a good feeling.

I hope it works out good for you. Insha Allah

I have asked from my previous employer for the tax returns and I will get that on Friday and will submit my payslips of this job to my agent to upload before the CO is assigned so I can get a direct grant.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Any body have received recently invitation for schedule 2 occupation (any) or for Conference and event organiser occupation. Please can you share your experience


Thxxx


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Yes they definitely require a Job offer if you are currently living and working with in Australia other than WA. Applicable for onshore candidates only. I confirmed with them.


Does that mean offshore applicants, for example living in India, are not required to have a job offer for schedule 2 occupation? I haven't come across such statements on their site. Appreciate if you could share your correspondence for clarity purpose.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

richardlee said:


> My job code is ict project manager and shedule 2 now.
> Do I have to pause my EOI?
> I am not sure if I can have a job offer when I am invited to apply.
> I am wondering how they check if a job offer is real.


Can senior members comment on this query? It seems this rule is impacting many...


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

rits101 said:


> Can senior members comment on this query? It seems this rule is impacting many...


You need a job offer from employer in australia to apply for state sponsorship. And of course they can check it's real or not. Never do a cheat.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> You need a job offer from employer in australia to apply for state sponsorship. And of course they can check it's real or not. Never do a cheat.


Thanks for your response but it's virtually impossible to get job offer while applying from overseas. Redtape's comments suggest this rule only for onshore applicants. So I asked for correspondence proof as well...


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Friend's I got the contract letter on 22nd Nov. I have sent the signed copy to WA on 26th November... btw I had submitted the WA application and paid $200 on 24th October...I am applying for 135112-ICT Project Manager..]


When you applied WA SS nomination, was 135112 occupation under Schedule 2 list requiring job offer as a pre-requisite?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help.... 
Thanks a ton...

PERTH here i come... lane:


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help....
> Thanks a ton...
> 
> PERTH here i come... lane:


Congratulations !!! 

When you applied for WA SS nomination, was 135112 occupation under Schedule 2 list requiring job offer as a pre-requisite?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks!! At that time 135112 was not under schedule 2.. so job offer was not required...



rits101 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> When you applied for WA SS nomination, was 135112 occupation under Schedule 2 list requiring job offer as a pre-requisite?


----------



## PWA200 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I lodged my EOI on 14th February 2014.

I requested WA state sponsorship - but have not heard anything back yet. 

Really starting to worry - I need state sponsorship to have a total of 60 points.

How long does it usually take WA to make initial contact these days? I heard that WA make decisions weekly - which means I was not selected in the first week (oh noo!)

Any experience with above would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

PWA200 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 14th February 2014.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation?


----------



## PWA200 (Feb 23, 2014)

My occupation is 231214


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

shishir said:


> you should meet one of the additional criteria. If you don't have any job offer, then you can show three job opportunities in your preferred region(s).You can do that by providing links to any online job advertisements in your nominated occupation. Hope you have got your answere.


Hi, i read your post about 3 job ad instead of job offer. What if we provide 3 link and do not get job. Will they cancel our visa? Any risk??


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi, i read your post about 3 job ad instead of job offer. What if we provide 3 link and do not get job. Will they cancel our visa? Any risk??
> [Originally Posted by shishir
> you should meet one of the additional criteria. If you don't have any job offer, then you can show three job opportunities in your preferred region(s).You can do that by providing links to any online job advertisements in your nominated occupation. Hope you have got your answere./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Please put some insight into this.
I am an offshore applicant, currently in Nepal. My job code is in schedule 2. I know its apparently impossible to get a job offer at WA from here.
Is there any such rule like showing 3 job vacancy posts will make me eligible to apply for WA state sponsorship?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Why is everyone so quiet in this room?
I was desperately waiting for the revised criteria of WA just to figure out this evening that WA again turned me down with the new requirement of 3 years overseas experience to be eligible to appy.

::bumps::


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Why is everyone so quiet in this room?
> I was desperately waiting for the revised criteria of WA just to figure out this evening that WA again turned me down with the new requirement of 3 years overseas experience to be eligible to appy.
> 
> ::bumps::


What about the ielts requirements?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> What about the ielts requirements?


Yes ofcourse thats ridicules too. I'm sure 95 % of the applicant who already have ielts band 7 and 3 yrs experience will reach 60 points and therefore no state sponsorship required. What the heck are they expecting from us?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys the new criteria list is out:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

The new criteria is harder! Now they require 3yrs experience for 190 and 7 in IELTS!


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

seniors need your comments on this,
i have already 3 years experience and 1/3 post experience. Can i get it.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey friends,

I have got 6 years of exp as an HR & reappearing for IELTS in april, 2014 for getting 7 in each. Will i be eligible if get 7 band each ?? & any one aware whether aussie govt stops giving invitations every year during dis time? 

Also by the time my results are out wont it be too late as in aussie govt can again stop giving invitations & god knows what more criteria they will publish by July, 2014. 

Only thing is I am worried for me as in are there any chances to get grant though currently concentrating on my IELTS & trying my best to get 7 each.


----------



## sangramdey (Nov 14, 2013)

Dear Friends, I am planning to apply for subclass 190 visa for WA as my occupation figures in CSOL of WA (Schedule II). One of the condition I read in the WA website is as under
" Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation."
Is this mean that I need to have a job in WA to get state sponsorship? Please share your views. Regards


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

sangramdey said:


> Dear Friends, I am planning to apply for subclass 190 visa for WA as my occupation figures in CSOL of WA (Schedule II). One of the condition I read in the WA website is as under
> " Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation."
> Is this mean that I need to have a job in WA to get state sponsorship? Please share your views. Regards


Your understanding is correct.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone... Did any body lodge 489 or 190 SS around december 2013 and got granted!! It seems DIBP are slowing down granting visas as i received from my CO.


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all- I'm another person on schedule 2- I had put in my EOI with VIC in mind as they do not require a job offer for sponsorship for my occupation (ICT Project Manager). My VIC SS application was rejected in January.

I got the ITA for WA this morning, which seems silly since I do not have a job offer in Australia. Why would they invite me to apply for state sponsorship when a job offer is required? Perhaps my occupation was on schedule 1 when my EOI was submitted (which a previous post mentioned), but I don't think so. Is this just a scam to get me to pay the $200 application fee? Has anyone on schedule 2 been successful without a job offer?


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Thanks!! At that time 135112 was not under schedule 2.. so job offer was not required...


Are you certain? I'm pretty sure 135112 has always been under schedule 2. See my post above- I just got an ITA for 135112 as well.


----------



## Balvar (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am going to lodge a EOI of Wester Australia visa sub class 190. Occupation is on schedule 2 list and available. I have band 7 in all section of IELTS. Total points 70 as per the points test advice. But the clause of permanent job offer for 12 months seems very unreasonable for offshore Applicants 

Please advice on this 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Balvar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am going to lodge a EOI of Wester Australia visa sub class 190. Occupation is on schedule 2 list and available. I have band 7 in all section of IELTS. Total points 70 as per the points test advice. But the clause of permanent job offer for 12 months seems very unreasonable for offshore Applicants
> 
> ...


unfortunately you have to have a job offer to apply.


----------



## portugue (Dec 4, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi everyone... Did any body lodge 489 or 190 SS around december 2013 and got granted!! It seems DIBP are slowing down granting visas as i received from my CO.



Hi Hedy. I got WA state sponsorhip in January for subclass 190 and submitted my visa application on February (4/02/14) and it has been 7 weeks and still have not received any contact from a case officer. I already uploaded medicals, PCC and all the ncessary documents. 

It seems that they are granting few 190 visas (recently).


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

portugue said:


> Hi Hedy. I got WA state sponsorhip in January for subclass 190 and submitted my visa application on February (4/02/14) and it has been 7 weeks and still have not received any contact from a case officer. I already uploaded medicals, PCC and all the ncessary documents.
> 
> It seems that they are granting few 190 visas (recently).


Yeah that is true. . Be patient we have no choice but to wait


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

New**

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.

See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html

The above was an autoreply from my CO after i sent her an email. It is a bit concise now and different than the first more worrying text.


----------



## khan2000 (Apr 6, 2014)

Is there anyone on this forum who had already landed in Western Australia? I would like to know about the suburbs. What should I look for besides money factor?


----------



## sha112 (Feb 18, 2014)

khan2000 said:


> Is there anyone on this forum who had already landed in Western Australia? I would like to know about the suburbs. What should I look for besides money factor?


I've been living in Perth for 6 years now. It's totally upto you where you choose to live. Do keep in mind that rent differs from different suburbs. Places are much cheaper south of the river like cannington, bentley etc and more expensive in the northern suburbs. Try contacting real estate agents to rent out a place or gumtree.


----------



## khan2000 (Apr 6, 2014)

sha112 said:


> I've been living in Perth for 6 years now. It's totally upto you where you choose to live. Do keep in mind that rent differs from different suburbs. Places are much cheaper south of the river like cannington, bentley etc and more expensive in the northern suburbs. Try contacting real estate agents to rent out a place or gumtree.


Thank you Sha for sharing. It really is encouraging to get help from someone who is living there. I'll look up these places.


----------



## PAMSARTR (Apr 27, 2014)

Dear Friends

I am very new to the forum and recently made up my mind to migrate to Austrlia. At this stage , i have only one question and i would be relly thankful if any of the experienced members here can answer.

My total score is coming 55. I will not be getting marks for IELT score as i scored ( R=8.5, Listening=8, Speaking =7 and writing =6.5) less than seven in each module. My profesion is in SOL category 1( chemical Engineer) . With state sponsorship, my score wil be 60. Do i have any chance of getting SS for western australia or Quennsland? I am interested for these two only from what i have researched so far.

( I will not appear for IELTS again.)

Please answer.

regards
PAM


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

PAMSARTR said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am very new to the forum and recently made up my mind to migrate to Austrlia. At this stage , i have only one question and i would be relly thankful if any of the experienced members here can answer.
> 
> ...



Hi , 

"As far as i know"

You need to continuously check if your occupation is listed on the SOL of that state by checking on their websites ex, WA website or SA website 

Pls Note that some occupations may requires 7 in all IELTS Bands , therefore you have to check on that as well , 
Once you verified the above and you have a Positive Skill assessment and IELTS , then you can submit an EOI and wait for the SS and Invitation .

Hope this help


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Thanks!! At that time 135112 was not under schedule 2.. so job offer was not required...


Oh, so it means this job code may have been moved to Schedule 2 in Dec.

If I refer WA SS criteria link regarding minimum English language requirement, it states:
◦ International English Language Testing System score of at least seven in all bands or Occupational English Test score of at least B in all bands for ANZSCO4
*Major Occupation Groups 1 – Managers* and 2 – Professionals; or
◦ International English Language Testing System score of at least six in all bands or Occupational English Test score of at least B in all bands for other occupations.

Does this mean ICT Project Manager is classified as Group 1 - Managers, WA required 7 for all bands in IELTS? Did this similar rule existed during your application?


----------



## bmaggah (Sep 27, 2013)

Hedy said:


> New**
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> ...


Lets just hang on there come new financial year 1 july grants will he rollong


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

PAMSARTR said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am very new to the forum and recently made up my mind to migrate to Austrlia. At this stage , i have only one question and i would be relly thankful if any of the experienced members here can answer.
> 
> ...



You should apply for rechecking of your Writing exam. I think you can manage to score 7.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

I have lodged my application Jan 09,2014 but still I am waiting for CO to be allocated. It's been already 7 months that I haven't heard anything from DIBP or from any particular CO. I even called DIBP last month and emailed to [email protected], but nothing positive about CO allocation. Could anyone explain what might get wrong about my application or is it normal for WA application to get CO allocated with longer time then usual.

Thanks in advance with best regards


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

trombok.c said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am applying for the 511112 occupation under subclass 190 visa. I have received my skill assessment positive and waiting for my IELTS score.
> 
> 511112 is open for WA under schedule 2, but as per the additional requirement , the applicant must have the proof that he/ she has worked in the same or relevant occupation in WA during last 12 months.
> ...


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

May i ask the seniors here on the typical waiting time between lodging in your EOI to getting an invitation from WA to apply for SS?

Thanks Seniors!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> May i ask the seniors here on the typical waiting time between lodging in your EOI to getting an invitation from WA to apply for SS?
> 
> Thanks Seniors!


Yes I also want to know. Pls answer.


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes I also want to know. Pls answer.


Hi,

It takes about a month to get the invitation.

Regards


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

trombok.c said:


> trombok.c said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Mohammed_BD (Dec 10, 2013)

portugue said:


> Hi Hedy. I got WA state sponsorhip in January for subclass 190 and submitted my visa application on February (4/02/14) and it has been 7 weeks and still have not received any contact from a case officer. I already uploaded medicals, PCC and all the ncessary documents.
> 
> It seems that they are granting few 190 visas (recently).


Dear Portuge,

Is there any update for you application? mean any contact from CO or anything, please update. I am also in the same boat no contact of any kind so far, even no CO assigned 7 months running. Very very frustrating wait.

regards


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all

I am a new user to the forum and submitted my eoi for the project admin category under the 190 visa category for wa after competing all of my assessments sucessfully with 70 points on 1st aug 2014. Just need to understand what are the standard time lines which I will have to wait for the state sponsorship invite. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shefa (Jul 27, 2014)

bc_ashu said:


> Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help....
> Thanks a ton...
> 
> PERTH here i come... lane:


Hi could u tell was ur occupation on schedule 2, and if yes did u provide an offer letter..

Kindly advise..it would really help me


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear Seniors/Recent SS receivers,

Kindly advice on job contract document details required for WA SS. 

Thanks
Raj


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

hi buddy, anyone know if i have 70 points (including state nomination), how long do i have to wait for me to receive invitation after i submit the EOI?

thanks a lot... appreciated


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> hi buddy, anyone know if i have 70 points (including state nomination), how long do i have to wait for me to receive invitation after i submit the EOI?
> 
> thanks a lot... appreciated


Hi sasa. Have you received your invite? Usually it takes 2 days after you lodge an eoi.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

sasa2014 said:


> i havent lodge an EOI yet coz im worried about the "contract of employment" part as my occupation is in schedule 2 ...
> 
> anyone knows if i really hv to be employed for them to grant me an invitation?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes. You will have to have an arranged job offer if your occupation is in schedule 2.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> i havent lodge an EOI yet coz im worried about the "contract of employment" part as my occupation is in schedule 2 ...
> 
> anyone knows if i really hv to be employed for them to grant me an invitation?
> 
> ...


We are on the same boat. My occupation is also sched 2. But I've lodged an eoi already and got the invite after 2 days.

I haven't applied yet because of the contract. I'm trying hoping I could get one before my deadline ends. Which is highly unlikely. Sad...


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all. How's everybody? Does anyone here have strong family ties in WA and have tried to use that point to override the contract requirement for the schedule 2? Hope to hear from you all. Regards.


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

j0wna said:


> We are on the same boat. My occupation is also sched 2. But I've lodged an eoi already and got the invite after 2 days.
> 
> I haven't applied yet because of the contract. I'm trying hoping I could get one before my deadline ends. Which is highly unlikely. Sad...



hey... but the website sited that you can apply for state nomination, and hand in the employment contract at later stage right?

im thinking should you apply first? and wait till they require you to hand in the contract? im just worrying that you could miss the 28 days deadline..

what do u think?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> hey... but the website sited that you can apply for state nomination, and hand in the employment contract at later stage right?
> 
> im thinking should you apply first? and wait till they require you to hand in the contract? im just worrying that you could miss the 28 days deadline..
> 
> what do u think?


Thanks sasa. I actually didn't see that. Though I have an idea that something like that happens. Actually I am planning to apply near the deadline so if they will give me another deadline, my time will be extended. I'm not sure though if this is correct. The input of the seniors here will be appreciated.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually guys you will be required to email the contract offer letter seperately at the time that you lodge the application for state sponsorship.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Actually guys you will be required to email the contract offer letter seperately at the time that you lodge the application for state sponsorship.


Thanks lordgopi. So upon lodgement, im supposed to email the contract as well? At the same time? Thanks


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes. It needs to be done simultaneously.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Yes. It needs to be done simultaneously.


Thanks. Do you have an idea if strong family ties can be used to override this criteria?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Not for Wa.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Not for Wa.


Thanks lordgopi.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

j0wna said:


> We are on the same boat. My occupation is also sched 2. But I've lodged an eoi already and got the invite after 2 days.
> 
> I haven't applied yet because of the contract. I'm trying hoping I could get one before my deadline ends. Which is highly unlikely. Sad...


Did you mentioned that you have an offer letter, at the time of filing EOI?


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Did you mentioned that you have an offer letter, at the time of filing EOI?


no. I just received the invite almost immediately after I lodged my eoi. 

double check with your agent. do you have access to your eoi?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

j0wna said:


> no. I just received the invite almost immediately after I lodged my eoi.
> 
> double check with your agent. do you have access to your eoi?


The consultant never disclose all the facts and unfortunaletly i dont have the login and password the EOI.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> The consultant never disclose all the facts and unfortunaletly i dont have the login and password the EOI.


I strongly suggest you check it with them. because I have already encountered several people and they got their invite almost the same time as mine.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> hi Jowna,
> 
> hows it going? u got invited after 2 days u lodged your EOI?
> are you applying now?


hi sasa. I didn't apply because I am not able to provide the reqt for sched 2 occupation (job offer). I just let the invite lapsed :-(


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Guyz please cheer up this thread by not only visa stuffs but also other thing like living, plans in WA etc.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Guyz please cheer up this thread by not only visa stuffs but also other thing like living, plans in WA etc.


Dear Guyz,

Wt is the processing time for WA state sponsorship? After submitting skill select with 60 points?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone managed to get an invite from the WA govt? 

I lodged my EOI with 60 points and selected WA as the state on 8th of Dec 2014

Its been two months now and i have yet to get an invite. I have mailed them and also called them and they keep repeating the procedure for selection and saying that I will have to wait on acct of only 60 points and also that there are limited no of invites in schedule 2

Am very confused:confused2: as well as anxious:fingerscrossed:

My question is has anybody in this forum (whether schedule 1 or 2) applying with 60 points received an invite from WA? and if yes what was the duration of receiving the invite from the EOI lodge date

Would appreciate some replies please

Thanks n Regards,
AJ


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hi Guys,
> Has anyone managed to get an invite from the WA govt?
> 
> I lodged my EOI with 60 points and selected WA as the state on 8th of Dec 2014
> ...


Wt is ACCT???


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

was hoping for some response?? 

Any seniors in the group??? Any advice would be helpful...




aj_ferns said:


> Hi Guys,
> Has anyone managed to get an invite from the WA govt?
> 
> I lodged my EOI with 60 points and selected WA as the state on 8th of Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Have you got the employment offer, since urs is in schedule 2 probably DIBP is waiting for that . Mine was launched on 10th Jan. still waiting and mine is in Schedule 1 any idea when can i get one?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi guys...by the way....how many points are you claiming on the eoi ?
WA gives priority to higher points eg 75 -70. Also the age of the EOI is a factor, older EOIs get preference. Plus of course the availability of your job. So it is combination of various factors. Hope this helps. Also the job offer letter is not required to get initial invite. You will be required to submit this only when you apply.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey OZ dude,

I do have an employment offer and hence applied for the State sponsorship..I think its all about the points..The higher points you have the earlier you are invited...people with 70+ points get invitations within a week.

So we have no choice but to keep hoping and waiting and try to increase points if possible..



oz dude said:


> Have you got the employment offer, since urs is in schedule 2 probably DIBP is waiting for that . Mine was launched on 10th Jan. still waiting and mine is in Schedule 1 any idea when can i get one?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah Lord Gopi...its all about the points..I did send them mails and called and spoke to them too...the process is system driven with highest points getting the priority..
So hoping and waiting...cause other than IELTS.. i personally have no other way to increase my points...And the IELTS too I believe is not a fair assessment..(i scored 9 each in L, S and R and they gave me a 7 in W..which as per me is just not possible)



Lordgopi said:


> Hi guys...by the way....how many points are you claiming on the eoi ?
> WA gives priority to higher points eg 75 -70. Also the age of the EOI is a factor, older EOIs get preference. Plus of course the availability of your job. So it is combination of various factors. Hope this helps. Also the job offer letter is not required to get initial invite. You will be required to submit this only when you apply.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi friends. I am back on site after a long time and once again need your help. 

As evident from my signature, I have 190SN( sponsored by WA). I understand and intend to fulfill my obligations with WA state for sponsoring my PR. 

- In my case a peculiar situation has arisen. Currently I am in India and my current employer wants to transfer me to Sydney(NSW). Below are my queries:
- Is it acceptable to use my PR visa for this move? Will this create a problem at later point(at time of application for citizenship?
- If I am employed in Sydney and stay in Perth(physically located in WA and working remotely), will this fulfill my obligation towards 2 yer stay in WA?

Thanks for all our help in advance.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Ppl,

Just joined this forum and truly fresher to this entire communication.

I have cleared my IELTS with band 7 and also got my assessment done, which is also positive. The next step is obviously submitting EOI. 

I need a help from forum members, my consultant has given me following two options:

Option 1:- We can now file for a EOI under 190 ( South Australia) and we can wait for the South Australia to open their list . As of now there is no update from the states , we are excepting in the month of May 2015.

Option 2:-We can file for EOI under 190 ( Western Australia) provide you have an offer letter from any firm located in Western Australia.

Please confirm if this true and is there any other State sponsorship I can go ahead with.

Please suggest (Points: 65)


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have cleared my PTE with 65+ in each and also got my assessment done for HRA, which is also positive. The next step is obviously submitting EOI.

I have 70 points (inclusive of my spouse 5 points here)

my doubt is,
1. Can i submit EOI now OR wait for the ceilings to get updated.
2. If i submit the EOI now is that necessary to show the job offer in they invite (which i dont have)
3. In how much time will i get the invite.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Hi friends. I am back on site after a long time and once again need your help.
> 
> As evident from my signature, I have 190SN( sponsored by WA). I understand and intend to fulfill my obligations with WA state for sponsoring my PR.
> 
> ...


What I would do is send an email but I prefer a telephone conversation with your CO and they should be able to advise you the best way.Check your PM.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Oz Dude,

your job code was in schedule 1 of the list right?

Did you get the invite from them?




oz dude said:


> Have you got the employment offer, since urs is in schedule 2 probably DIBP is waiting for that . Mine was launched on 10th Jan. still waiting and mine is in Schedule 1 any idea when can i get one?


----------



## Sammy92 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Employment Requirement WA State Sponsorship*

Hey Guys,

I was going through WA State Sponsorship webpage. 

On one hand, it says under EOI lodgement requirement that to apply for 190, I must "_have at least one year's work experience within Australia or three years' work experience overseas within the last 10 years in your nominated or closely related occupation."
_

At the same time, in the contract of employment section, it says that I just need a *contract of employment *(not work experience). 

This seems to be contradicting. Please advise on this. Do you think contract of employment is enough or do I need 1 year of work experience? :noidea:

Thanks Guys


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

j0wna said:


> Thanks lordgopi.


Hi Lordgopi
If you don't apply to WA within the 28 days period, will our profile in EOI be open to other states for nomination? Or other states can also invite during this 28 days? My question is if the account is locked during tjis respond period? Unfortunately I am in this situation now.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sammy92 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was going through WA State Sponsorship webpage.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you've found your answer already, but I think these are two separate things...

To claim points (5) you need one year of Australian work experience or 3 years of overseas work experience in a relevant occupation.

If your occupation is on Schedule 2 of the WA occupation list, then in addition to work experience you must have a contract with a WA employer for at least 1 year of employment. In other words, you will not be invited if you don't already have a job lined up in WA.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Seniors

I've received a nomination from WA yesterday. I've 70 points including state nominated 5 points. However my occupation is in schedule 2 and requires an offer of employment from WA employer. I suppose everyone here are aware of this. :blush:
In case, I do not respond to them within 28 days, This invitation will be lapsed. But will my profile be open to other states for nomination within this period? Or it's locked for other states to access ? My EOI is indicated as "Any states". As everyone knows, its going to extremely difficult to secure an offer letter within 28 days while I am away from Oz. 

Can any seniors shed some light? My question is .. Can I receive invitation from other states during this 28 days period. 

Total points - 70

Thanks all in advance. 

Jay


----------



## kavitamehul (Jul 5, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I've received a nomination from WA yesterday. I've 70 points including state nominated 5 points. However my occupation is in schedule 2 and requires an offer of employment from WA employer. I suppose everyone here are aware of this. :blush:
> In case, I do not respond to them within 28 days, This invitation will be lapsed. But will my profile be open to other states for nomination within this period? Or it's locked for other states to access ? My EOI is indicated as "Any states". As everyone knows, its going to extremely difficult to secure an offer letter within 28 days while I am away from Oz.
> ...


Hi Jay,

How you received invitation from WA?

Can you share light on it?


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Well, In my EOI I applied for 189 and 190. For 190, I selected "Any States". I received invitation from WA. However I didn't apply bcs my occupation was under Schedule 2 list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSUTHAR (Jun 28, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Well, In my EOI I applied for 189 and 190. For 190, I selected "Any States". I received invitation from WA. However I didn't apply bcs my occupation was under Schedule 2 list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I have also lodge my application under same occupation Please update me what is Schedule-2 list? and how is it linked to invitation?


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

You won't get a nomination from WA unless you secure a contract of employment from a Western Australian Employer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, 

I am looking forward to applying for 489 visa for ICT project manager...what are the job opportunities like? I've have 60 points (50+10) SS. Seniors please help..Victoria seems to have put a freeze on ICT category until March. Which other states do I stand a chance?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

any idea when the WA list will be announced?


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi, For Electrical Engineer - 233311 which is the best state for 190?

Points - 70 (including 5 for state nomination)


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi I am new in this blog...


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

any update on 190 state invitation


----------



## Vamsee C D V (Jan 4, 2020)

venureddy said:


> any update on 190 state invitation


Are you applying for graduate stream/general stream?
According to https://www.migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists, ICT occupations are not listed for general stream.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

venureddy said:


> any update on 190 state invitation


my agent told me there was no invitations send this month so far, maybe next week?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

I've received invitation for WA yesterday


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I've received invitation for WA yesterday


Congratulations


----------



## czamie (Feb 24, 2015)

*Question*



nacalen said:


> I've received invitation for WA yesterday


Hi,

Just want to ask, we received an email from WA migration services on EOI saying that your application has been considered and will send you a further email on how to apply for the state sponsorship but it's been 4days and we havent receive the email. Is it the same with your situation or was it automatic invitation email? if the same, how long before WA responded back? 
Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

czamie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to ask, we received an email from WA migration services on EOI saying that your application has been considered and will send you a further email on how to apply for the state sponsorship but it's been 4days and we havent receive the email. Is it the same with your situation or was it automatic invitation email? if the same, how long before WA responded back?
> Thank you, much appreciated.


I got 2 e-mails. 
first one from Skilled Migration WA (the invitation)



> Dear nacalen
> 
> The Government of Western Australia would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination for the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) visa through the Graduate Stream as a result of your Expression of Interest NUMBER.
> 
> ...


second one was from Skill Select 



> Dear nacalen
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page


and when I logged-in and checked the message in Skill Select I found this:



> You have been contacted by a The Government of Western Australia representative. This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> 
> Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you.
> 
> ...


But actually the invitation I got on Friday the 17th, while the message in Skill Select on the 20th. 

Be sure to check your SPAM folder in your e-mail, as my invitation did end up there (I check mine on a daily basis, so don't have a problem with missing e-mails).


----------



## czamie (Feb 24, 2015)

*Thank you*



nacalen said:


> I got 2 e-mails.
> first one from Skilled Migration WA (the invitation)
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyyy thank youuu very much the invitation went to the spam mail. I've been checking the skill select everyday and no other email.. thank you very much.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

No worries, good luck!


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

Vamsee C D V said:


> Are you applying for graduate stream/general stream?
> According to https://www.migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists, ICT occupations are not listed for general stream.


what do you mean by general stream?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

venureddy said:


> what do you mean by general stream?


there are 2 streams, one is general (for everyone) with a low number of occupations, the other one is for WA graduates
https://www.migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I've received invitation for WA yesterday


Is there a condition for 190 WA invite that you need to have contract of employment from WA ? (reference : https://www.migration.wa.gov.au/ser...western-australia/general-stream-requirements )


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

qasimbhatti said:


> Is there a condition for 190 WA invite that you need to have contract of employment from WA ? (reference : https://www.migration.wa.gov.au/ser...western-australia/general-stream-requirements )


I wasn't going with the general stream, but the graduation one. 

In the link you provided it states:



> Provide a contract of employment
> 
> You must have a contract of employment in your nominated (or closely related) occupation for full time employment in Western Australia, for at least 12 months from the date of your application for State nomination. Full time employment is defined as an average of at least 35 hours work per week. You are able to provide two contracts of employment to make up the 35 hours.


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

nacalen said:


> I've received invitation for WA yesterday


Have you got the nomination yet? when did you apply?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

UziShabbs said:


> Have you got the nomination yet? when did you apply?


While waiting for their decision I got nomination for 189, so I went with 189.


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I have received 190 nomination for WA. I am filling up the document. It is weird that in my general stream application, there is no option to select partner or "Expense estimation" like the others. I double check and submitted. Later, the receipt was sent through with options showing that the expense estimation and "how many people apply with you" were left blank :?.
Does it mean because I apply under genereal stream not graduated stream, therefore less ooption to choose 
Thanks


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

tieuly1 said:


> I have received 190 nomination for WA. I am filling up the document. It is weird that in my general stream application, there is no option to select partner or "Expense estimation" like the others. I double check and submitted. Later, the receipt was sent through with options showing that the expense estimation and "how many people apply with you" were left blank :?.
> Does it mean because I apply under genereal stream not graduated stream, therefore less ooption to choose
> Thanks


I am WA graduate but living in Canberra now.
With the expense, My agent told me that you can show any saving certificates in your name which gives interest and you can withdraw your saving certificate anytime. and some mone on your australian bank account.


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

UziShabbs said:


> I am WA graduate but living in Canberra now.
> With the expense, My agent told me that you can show any saving certificates in your name which gives interest and you can withdraw your saving certificate anytime. and some mone on your australian bank account.


Thank you for answer my question. WA department said I dont need to show the evidence as I reside in WA state. May I please ask how long they commonly assign CO for state nomination. I wait for 2 weeks but no news.


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

tieuly1 said:


> Thank you for answer my question. WA department said I dont need to show the evidence as I reside in WA state. May I please ask how long they commonly assign CO for state nomination. I wait for 2 weeks but no news.


I am still waiting for positive outcome. last Friday they asked for further document which I have already submitted


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

UziShabbs said:


> I am still waiting for positive outcome. last Friday they asked for further document which I have already submitted


Hi

This friday I have got a positive outcome and nomination has been successfull. I dont like to share thats why I dont post it on facebook.
It exactly took them 28 working days to get to me for further documents, which I submitted on Tuesday. Ans 2more days to approve it. Its on there website that it takes 28workings days.


----------

